# 2011 Singles thread



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2010)

Well the countdown is on for us Aussies and I think (hope I am not treading on anyones toes) that it is time to begin the 2011 Singles thread

Heres hoping the dimms singles like me find some magic in the comming year

are blessed with some good fortune

some love and happiness 


Raises a toast

the bar is open


----------



## oceanmachine (Dec 30, 2010)

reckon i'll still be in the same status as now in two days time


----------



## Paquito (Dec 30, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## penguin (Dec 30, 2010)

I need to find out if the guy I'm seeing wants things to be just sex with a side of conversation or more. I think I'm ready for more.


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 30, 2010)

Still. Single.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 30, 2010)

Sigh.... single.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 30, 2010)

S'pose I should check in here.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, my possible exit from singlehood has failed this weekend, as the girl in question has fallen ill and won't make it down to meet me for New Year's Eve.

However, we'll be trying next weekend as well, so, all might not be lost. *optimisticface*


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 31, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Well the countdown is on for us Aussies and I think (hope I am not treading on anyones toes) that it is time to begin the 2011 Singles thread
> 
> Heres hoping the dimms singles like me find some magic in the comming year
> 
> ...



Not checking in yet.... the night is young... I'm not even in my party dress yet.... You never know... lol


(see you all tomorrow)


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Dec 31, 2010)

Single, yep.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 31, 2010)

sin·gle
*[sing-guhl]*
*adjective, verb*, -gled, -gling, *noun *
_adjective_
*1.* only one in number; one only; unique; sole: a single example. 




Hello 2011 :wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 31, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Not checking in yet.... the night is young... I'm not even in my party dress yet.... You never know... lol
> 
> 
> (see you all tomorrow)



That's right, girlfriend! I'm with you. I refuse to check in until it really is 2011 here. I have 24 hours!


----------



## Malarkey (Dec 31, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Not checking in yet.... the night is young... I'm not even in my party dress yet.... You never know... lol
> 
> 
> (see you all tomorrow)



You''ll have to let us know! & of course, post pic's when you do get that party dress on! xx


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello thread. lol


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 31, 2010)

Malarkey said:


> You''ll have to let us know! & of course, post pic's when you do get that party dress on! xx



I need a new camera for that.... mine is fu**ed... I'll try to get my friend to take one.


----------



## Malarkey (Dec 31, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I need a new camera for that.... mine is fu**ed... I'll try to get my friend to take one.




P.S. Have enough fun for the both of us! :kiss2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 31, 2010)

Pretty sure my name should be carved in stone on this thread


----------



## Rowan (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep...still here and doubt one night is going to change that!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 31, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Yep...still here and doubt one night is going to change that!



Hey ya never know ... ever see the last scene in the movie "Strange Days" ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl1oFzPv3Tg

Best New Years' cinematic kiss EVAH. (although technically it happened a little bit past midnight)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sorry guys, but this ruins the magic of New Year's Eve. Magic can happen. Just think, out of the billions of people on this planet, someone's GOT to fall in love today. 

Yeah, I know, I'll be here on Saturday.


----------



## oceanmachine (Dec 31, 2010)

i'm planning on being single for a bit. need a lot of working out to do in more ways than one before i get into a relationship. aint going to drag someone through it with me. stck with friends with benefits for now. just got to find me some first. won't hold my breath


----------



## Christov (Dec 31, 2010)

My year of self-imposed singledom was fun, but I guess I have to get back into the swing of being in a relationship before I turn into a mouldy bachelor. 

Checking out within the first three months of this year. Count on it.

And no, I'm not being overconfident in my ability to find a date. I just tend to ease into relationships like a lubricated lump of butter on a slip n' slide.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Dec 31, 2010)

Slap me in here too, seems like all the girls I'm interested in are either taken, or not interested in guys.

Wut do? :doh:

/considers moving.


----------



## Anm4521 (Dec 31, 2010)

Single like usual, but i'm not really looking cause i really wanna move soon. I need a chnage of scene.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 31, 2010)

Checking in!

I too plan to be gone within the first 3 months. If I don't beat Christov I may cry.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2010)

And so it begins. (sigh)


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 1, 2011)

Malarkey said:


> P.S. Have enough fun for the both of us! :kiss2:


I drunk enough for the both of us...... dammit!! lol



AmazingAmy said:


> Checking in!
> 
> I too plan to be gone within the first 3 months. If I don't beat Christov I may cry.


Why don't you hook up with Christov and call it a draw... :kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Jan 1, 2011)

I copied and pasted from 2010 Singles thread. I wouldn't want my "Someone Out There Who'll Find Me" to miss me because I posted in the old thread!

I fell asleep, bored out of my mind and missed the start of 2011 by 50 minutes. Reporting in for the 2011 Singles Thread!


Paul Anka-I Don't Like To Sleep Alone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqPZ2wlsXW4
__________________


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay, now that is legitimately 2011 in my time zone...

I am checking in.  Feeling alright about being single at the moment. Wouldn't turn down love, but enjoying my life as it is, too.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 1, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Okay, now that is legitimately 2011 in my time zone...
> 
> I am checking in.  Feeling alright about being single at the moment. Wouldn't turn down love, but enjoying my life as it is, too.


My sentiments too....


----------



## Agent 007 (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay, here I go again:




Agent 007 said:


> Im single, but I hope that this will change. No offence to you guys, because you are all cool, but I hope to be able to withdraw from this thread soon.
> 
> I am looking for the lady of my life: a sweet, smart and confident woman who shares my interests. A cute SSBBW of about my age somewhere in the Netherlands or elsewhere in Northwestern Europe. If I found this lady, I would treat her like a queen and fulfill her every desire.
> 
> Where are you, oh lovely Goddess of my dreams? If you are out there, please contact me.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 1, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Why don't you hook up with Christov and call it a draw... :kiss2:



I was thinking exactly the same thing they might be a great dimms match up  or mayby that is what they already have planned but are trying to throw us busybodys off the scent ??


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 1, 2011)

New year. Still single. Will probably be single all 2011 as well.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 1, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> New year. Still single. Will probably be single all 2011 as well.


That's the spirit!!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 1, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> That's the spirit!!!



You know, if someone as gorgeous as you are single, there's little hope for someone like me.
Seeing so many other hot people being single... nah. There's little chance I am going to leave the life of the single people this year


----------



## jdsumm (Jan 1, 2011)

*_raises hand_* Count me in, I'm still single.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 1, 2011)

snuffy2000 said:


> Slap me in here too, seems like all the girls I'm interested in are either taken, or not interested in guys.
> 
> Wut do? :doh:
> 
> /considers moving.




I think this is my scenario as well. Except swap girls for guys. 


In other news... doing my duty and checking in. Not surprised that I'm back, won't be surprised if I don't leave. 

Starting to become more okay with the fact that I might not.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes...yes. Taking my designated spot here as well.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 1, 2011)

ValentineBBW said:


> Yes...yes. Taking my designated spot here as well.



Wish I could help..... I also proudly announce my _single and looking_ status! Bright, and early, in the first half of the first day of 2011! Nice


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 1, 2011)

Consider me checked back in!

I'm not that bothered at the moment. Too many other things going on. It would be nice to find love (or mutual lust, would do, heheh) before the year is out though.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello 2011! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

Can't wait to see what romantic joys you're bound to bring me this year.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep, checking in but praying to God that guy I met and thoroughly enjoyed, and kissed at midnight turns into something!!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 1, 2011)

Happily single. I have to figure myself out first before I let someone else in.


But that doesnt mean I dont plan on getting laid regularly.


----------



## penguin (Jan 1, 2011)

Single and okay with it. I am seeing/sleeping with someone, but at this point that's what it is.


----------



## imfree (Jan 1, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Yep, checking in but praying to God that guy I met and thoroughly enjoyed, and kissed at midnight turns into something!!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



Hope he turns out to be a real blessing and you get to leave Hotel Singledom.

I'm thinking if I had been blessed enough to kiss a gal at midnight, with my luck, at least one of us would have turned into a pumpkin!


----------



## lalatx (Jan 1, 2011)

Single... Maybe it will change in the new year maybe not. Either way I am fine with it.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 1, 2011)

ValentineBBW said:


> Yes...yes. Taking my designated spot here as well.



Push over Becky - leave some room for a cute FA to sit between us!! LMAO! MOG, I hate the Single Room!


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 1, 2011)

SuperMishe said:


> Push over Becky - leave some room for a cute FA to sit between us!! LMAO! MOG, I hate the Single Room!



Party, ladies?  

*pulls up a chair*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 1, 2011)

Single 


filler


----------



## Mathias (Jan 1, 2011)

Single and not expecting it to change.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, hi thread. Last year I checked into this thread and said, "This is gonna be the year, I feel it!" Well, we all see how that worked out, so I'm not saying that this time. :doh:


----------



## JonesT (Jan 1, 2011)

Sign me up :doh:


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 2, 2011)

Hahaha this thread is already up and running? 
Checking in.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 2, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> You know, if someone as gorgeous as you are single, there's little hope for someone like me.
> Seeing so many other hot people being single... nah. There's little chance I am going to leave the life of the single people this year


 

Well, I think thats a bit presumptous speaking purely about what someone looks like as the reason they are single... My singledom has to do with a lot of things... things that I need to get over. 

So that's the plan for this year... :kiss2:


----------



## Malarkey (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello thread-i'm Officially checking in!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 2, 2011)

Yo bishes! Checking in!


----------



## Oirish (Jan 2, 2011)

Checking in for 2011. 
I welcomed the New Year in proper in Las Vegas, lip-locked (and then some lol) with a beautiful girl from Ukraine! I'm still looking forward to landing a steady relationship this year but I've got to admit that she reinvigorated my love for a good fling.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 2, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Checking in for 2011.
> I welcomed the New Year in proper in Las Vegas, lip-locked (and then some lol) with a beautiful girl from Ukraine! I'm still looking forward to landing a steady relationship this year but I've got to admit that she reinvigorated my love for a good fling.



Lucky bugger.  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 2, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Well, I think thats a bit presumptous speaking purely about what someone looks like as the reason they are single... My singledom has to do with a lot of things... things that I need to get over.
> 
> So that's the plan for this year... :kiss2:



Oh, I don't make sense I just say, when all the pretty people can't get a date, what hope is there for me? 
There's a lot of reasons why people are single, even I understand that.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 2, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Yo bishes! Checking in!



Sup! :happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 2, 2011)

Hiya girls and boys... who wants fun in 2011? me me me~!

So someone snap me up quick .. before im taken XD

hahahaha... yeah I'm no good at this!


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jan 2, 2011)

Yup, single.

I go into this year differently than last, however, in that I actually have feelings for someone. It isn't a convenient situation and it could leave me in a pile of tears at any moment... but I'm excited just to give love a chance this year.

Despite all the incongruent pieces to our puzzle, he's single, I'm single, and we make one another laugh... so we have a good starting off place.

If that doesn't work out, send some fellas on over to NC. I enjoy teddy bear looking, sports loving, geek/nerd smartypants guys. Got any to spare?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, still single...


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yeah, still single...


I'd date ya mama


----------



## one2one (Jan 2, 2011)

Single and hopeful. :blush:


----------



## imfree (Jan 2, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yeah, still single...



Woooo-hoo, wow, would I ever love to date if I lived near Noo Yawk and you'd have me!:smitten::happy: I positively love your wit and sense of humor.:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I'd date ya mama





imfree said:


> Woooo-hoo, wow, would I ever love to date if I lived near Noo Yawk and you'd have me!:smitten::happy: I positively love your wit and sense of humor.:bow:



Awww! Thanks guys!
The Fates are evil sometimes I tell ya! The first two people willing to date me aren't even in my state -lol! 

:wubu: both!


----------



## imfree (Jan 2, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Awww! Thanks guys!
> The Fates are evil sometimes I tell ya! The first two people willing to date me aren't even in my state -lol!
> 
> :wubu: both!



Sad that Murphy's Law applies to Love and Romance about as much as it does to electricity/electronics!


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 3, 2011)

Checking in..


----------



## sloboy302 (Jan 3, 2011)

Present and accounted for... oh...err... still single.


----------



## michiganbhm (Jan 3, 2011)

Single as ever! lol, still trying to find that perfect ffa. Good luck, all!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 3, 2011)

Too afraid to let my crush know how I really feel about her, so still single.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 3, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Lucky bugger.  Glad you had a good time!



That I did  Abd how about herself?


----------



## shaneygirls (Jan 3, 2011)

Checkin in! Happy New Year to everyone... oh, single and have decided to start looking... it's time...


----------



## RJ20 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I'm on the single and lonely list for the year  Anybody need a friend ?


----------



## oceanmachine (Jan 3, 2011)

i think everybody needs a friend


----------



## RJ20 (Jan 3, 2011)

true, but like any girls ? Big attractive into dudes who are kind of nerdy ? 
Because my door is always open...just so you know. ..


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 3, 2011)

RJ20 said:


> true, but like any girls ? Big attractive into dudes who are kind of nerdy ?
> Because my door is always open...just so you know. ..



Why don't you start by going to one of the introduction threads and tell us a bit about you... post a pic and start getting involved in a few more threads other than the ones on the paysite forum... if you want friends, try interacting more with people so they can get to know you....


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 3, 2011)

Oirish said:


> That I did  Abd how about herself?



Tsk, well duh!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I'm going to be single soon.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 3, 2011)

Checking in - again


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm still here..but am still determined not to start anything until i get this hip fixed. 

I have to say that i've been feeling a bit cynical about relationships/marriage lately. I talk to so many friends who are divorced or have been divorced a few times....one friend has been divorced 3 times another has been divorced 2 and so on and so on. Then you talk to married friends who are frustrated in their marriages....spouse is an asshole/bitch/cheat/alcoholic or what have you.

I said today that the older i get, the more i believe Marriage is like Communism...there's a dictator and while it looks good on paper, it's impossible to ever reach Utopia and will probably eventually collapse. I've never wanted children and the older i get, the more i feel like i don't think i'd want a husband either. Boyfriend...well....that's different  As long as they have their own home to go back to.

I think that when i DO decide to get back to dating that i'll probably just be a serial monogamist and avoid the marriage thing altogether lol.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 3, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Too afraid to let my crush know how I really feel about her, so still single.



Just tell her! You never know!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 3, 2011)

It sucks because I started 2010 (Literally on NYE) with a brand new relationship. I thought for sure we would be celebrating our 1 year this NYE....not quite :doh:

It just sucks because that relationship was so intense and I really thought i had found IT....and now I feel cynical and am like WOW was I that dumb really? Hate to be a downer, but latley I'm like screw relationships. They are TOO much work. I'd rather be single and at least happy. Unfortunatly I am single and not happy either, but give me a little while. This breakup was a nightmare....so much back and forth- 6 months together followed by 4 months of being 'sort of, maybe, kinda' together....I'm better off alone.

I'm not saying if 2011 doesn't present me with the situation for a relationship I wouldn't take it, but I kinda feel like WTF is the point? Sorry for bitching just feeling waaaaay jaded and cynical at the moment


----------



## JonesT (Jan 3, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> It sucks because I started 2010 (Literally on NYE) with a brand new relationship. I thought for sure we would be celebrating our 1 year this NYE....not quite :doh:
> 
> It just sucks because that relationship was so intense and I really thought i had found IT....and now I feel cynical and am like WOW was I that dumb really? Hate to be a downer, but latley I'm like screw relationships. They are TOO much work. I'd rather be single and at least happy. Unfortunatly I am single and not happy either, but give me a little while. This breakup was a nightmare....so much back and forth- 6 months together followed by 4 months of being 'sort of, maybe, kinda' together....I'm better off alone.
> 
> I'm not saying if 2011 doesn't present me with the situation for a relationship I wouldn't take it, but I kinda feel like WTF is the point? Sorry for bitching just feeling waaaaay jaded and cynical at the moment



I went through this same thing back in 2009. I started off with a great girl and I thought that everything would be different with her. Turns out that she was cheating on me the whole time. I gave up after that.


----------



## RJ20 (Jan 3, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Why don't you start by going to one of the introduction threads and tell us a bit about you... post a pic and start getting involved in a few more threads other than the ones on the paysite forum... if you want friends, try interacting more with people so they can get to know you....



Thanks but I already did that awhile back. I don't just post on that forum I just try to find a good topic.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 3, 2011)

Single & looking.


----------



## nettie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, thread. Still single.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 4, 2011)

Definitely checking in on this one!

Hoping some of the SSBBW lovers here on Dims will find their way towards me :blush:


----------



## LivingCanvas (Jan 4, 2011)

For better or for worse... I'm checkin' into this thread.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 4, 2011)

TwilightStarr said:


> Definitely checking in on this one!
> 
> Hoping some of the SSBBW lovers here on Dims will find their way towards me :blush:



I'm sure that won't take long


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 4, 2011)

As 2011 gets rolling, I'm still single but, for the past few months, I've been seeing a gal who approached and asked *me* out first.:happy:

Yeah, this is no anonymous woman off a date site on the Internet, I've known her casually for a few years: she met me at work (a public library) and evidentally found me interesting enough to want to ask me out. She isn't my usual type and we don't have a great deal in comon but she's super sweet, kind and I like being with her. She keeps wanting to see me, so I guess I'm doing something right.

So, we'll see what happens NEXT January...maybe I won't be posting on the annual singles thread in 2012.


Dennis


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jan 4, 2011)

As Areosmith would say, "I'm back in the saddle again!"


----------



## The Fez (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sort of amazed I'm not; I probably should be

welp


----------



## Rowan (Jan 4, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Yep, checking in but praying to God that guy I met and thoroughly enjoyed, and kissed at midnight turns into something!!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



*loser buzz sounds* spoke too soon...*sigh*


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 4, 2011)

Rowan said:


> *loser buzz sounds* spoke too soon...*sigh*



It's always the way.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 5, 2011)

Someone please take me off this thread. For reals. :batting:


----------



## JonesT (Jan 5, 2011)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Someone please take me off this thread. For reals. :batting:



I feel the same way but I'm sure that you won't be in this thread too much longer


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 5, 2011)

JonesT said:


> I feel the same way but I'm sure that you won't be in this thread too much longer



Haha. Thanks! I hope you're right!


----------



## imfree (Jan 5, 2011)

OK everybody! Get hooked up with someone and leave this thread! I can hold this one down all by myself!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

imfree said:


> OK everybody! Get hooked up with someone and leave this thread! I can hold this one down all by myself!



I'll cover on holidays!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

Back to school, first day following the holidays. Off course I see her. Haven't thought about her for a while... She's stunning. Stunning, I tell ya. And still taken.


----------



## imfree (Jan 5, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'll cover on holidays!



Grrrrrrr, grumble, grumble, &%)(#%^#!!!, complain!!! Can't Rep ya' yet for being so helpful!


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 5, 2011)

*popcorn* 

Anyone want to go go do something fun? Like, a big, "fattie" date! I got room for -one- in my car as its a sports car.. who else is driving so we can go somewhere? 

(Singles thread group activity)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


>



That sort of looks like my new friend John Boehner.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 5, 2011)

Still here.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 5, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> That sort of looks like my new friend John Boehner.



Doesn't quite have that healthy Oopma Loompa orange sheen though.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 5, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Doesn't quite have that healthy Oopma Loompa orange sheen though.



Baby gonna cry.. 






OWA dont bring the baby to our party! It will ruin it.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 5, 2011)

.. fight back with this.


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeapo still single guys and gals, I foresee a less single future tho ! ( positive thinking and all that ) 

Now where do i find the perfect FA ?????


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 6, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Yeapo still single guys and gals, I foresee a less single future tho ! ( positive thinking and all that )
> 
> Now where do i find the perfect FA ?????



In Norway?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 6, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Yeapo still single guys and gals, I foresee a less single future tho ! ( positive thinking and all that )
> 
> Now where do i find the perfect FA ?????



Sadly, not in Florida...I can tell you that much!


----------



## JonesT (Jan 6, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Yeapo still single guys and gals, I foresee a less single future tho ! ( positive thinking and all that )
> 
> Now where do i find the perfect FA ?????



How about Arkansas


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 6, 2011)

JonesT said:


> How about Arkansas



I regards to Mz Puss, I think you will have to take a # and stand in line


----------



## JonesT (Jan 6, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> I regards to Mz Puss, I think you will have to take a # and stand in line



You know what you're actually right


----------



## penguin (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I'm definitely aboard this train now! I think I might get out there and date this year.


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 7, 2011)

Still single..Hopefully not a permanent situation...but I am having a good run.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 7, 2011)

Im still single. I have been single for 2 1/2 years now. Time waits for no man. Speaking of men, why cant I find one that I click with? I meet men and they ask for my number, then they never call. Why bother asking? Where oh where is my dream man? I think his GPS is broken or something. He is missing out on all the fun we could be having together. I love to cook he would never go hungry. I believe every man needs a 68 flat screen TV with the ESPN package to see all of his fav teams play. I never say no :wubu: when in a relationship lets be clear on thatlol I understand the need for down time when you get home from work. I understand the need for a man cave. Its like my need for a walk in closet. What more could a man want????


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 7, 2011)

moniquessbbw said:


> Im still single. I have been single for 2 1/2 years now. Time waits for no man. Speaking of men, why cant I find one that I click with? I meet men and they ask for my number, then they never call. Why bother asking? Where oh where is my dream man? I think his GPS is broken or something. He is missing out on all the fun we could be having together. I love to cook he would never go hungry. I believe every man needs a 68 flat screen TV with the ESPN package to see all of his fav teams play. I never say no :wubu: when in a relationship lets be clear on thatlol I understand the need for down time when you get home from work. I understand the need for a man cave. Its like my need for a walk in closet. What more could a man want????



Monique, i hear your plight however i digress.. i purchased a 46" TV and i returned it because it dawned on me.. TV is stupid. I have two cars neither run at the moment, so I walk and ride bike everywhere that I go. Carpe diem! My computer is my 15" flatscreen monitor into the world, and that is all that i need. That, clothes, work, and, hopefully, soon, companionship. Im old school and i think GPS is for people that i cant use a term that wouldnt make people think im talking down to GPS users, i am old school. As to you, i recall when your site of you as an SSBBW was up (if i recall, you dont like to talk about it?) and i was stunned at your beauty then, and now! Too bad you live in California, that would require getting my cars fixed, and license back. I tend to worry about that more when miles away from the state my car is from, and CA would fit that bill. Unjustified fear or not, its on my mind when i travel.. (if i travel.)  Hats off to ya and kudos, lovely!

I put forth id make a good candidate, and to all others on the singles 2011 thread. Im an odd fellow and i like it. I speak my mind, and i am learning to shut up! I love my friends here, and i proudly post the cardboard sign up on my back and stand on the corner to say:


----------



## oceanmachine (Jan 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> OK everybody! Get hooked up with someone and leave this thread! I can hold this one down all by myself!



what if one wants some ladies for fun yet not an actual relationship? should said person exit group anyhow?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 7, 2011)

I've deleted some of my dating profiles (and removed the information from the rest) as I need to sort other parts of my life out before I try dating again. It'll be better to start afresh in the Spring when the weather is made for romantic liasons and I have money to keep up with the slavish beauty regime of a fatty with PCOS. 

If anyone sees one of my dating profiles with either information or a picture, please let me know. I've so many I can't remember them all!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 7, 2011)

oceanmachine said:


> what if one wants some ladies for fun yet not an actual relationship? should said person exit group anyhow?



Personally...and this is just my opinion alone...this thread is more about people who actually want a relationship...not just to have some god damn quickie or fuck friend *shrug* but like I said...thats my opinion alone and others may find this thread as being just the that kind of thing for them


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 7, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Personally...and this is just my opinion alone...this thread is more about people who actually want a relationship...not just to have some god damn quickie or fuck friend *shrug* but like I said...thats my opinion alone and others may find this thread as being just the that kind of thing for them



Agreed!
........


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 7, 2011)

We _know _Heyou, lol!

And I agree with Rowan too. I always viewed the Singles Thread as a place for people who are either happy to be so or looking for something serious, rather than people dreaming of quickies. Then again, it was never explicitly stated what counts as single, so do whatever I suppose.


----------



## Christov (Jan 7, 2011)

Young man with wild hair and an odd sense of humour seeks companion for 'science experiments'. penis seeks vagina

Must be fun, exciting, willing to get wet if she's in the first three rows of the audience, and corpulent. must also enjoy getting humped daily

Please enquire within. my trousers


----------



## penguin (Jan 7, 2011)

Christov said:


> Young man with wild hair and an odd sense of humour seeks companion for 'science experiments'. penis seeks vagina
> 
> Must be fun, exciting, willing to get wet if she's in the first three rows of the audience, and corpulent. must also enjoy getting humped daily
> 
> Please enquire within. my trousers



I knew I should have learnt to teleport.


----------



## graphicsgal (Jan 7, 2011)

-waves hand- single again. Still looking.


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 7, 2011)

My little corner of the single universe is still occupado, whee!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 7, 2011)

penguin said:


> I knew I should have learnt to teleport.



LMAO....I didnt see the white in his post til you responded....TOOO funny


----------



## oceanmachine (Jan 7, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Personally...and this is just my opinion alone...this thread is more about people who actually want a relationship...not just to have some god damn quickie or fuck friend *shrug* but like I said...thats my opinion alone and others may find this thread as being just the that kind of thing for them



personally, i see it for people who are single, full stop. i mean if it was a case of single and looking, then that would negate the people who are single and being completely abstinant, and therefore it wouldn't be a singles thread, it'd be a single and looking for a relationship thread









just sayin


----------



## penguin (Jan 7, 2011)

Rowan said:


> LMAO....I didnt see the white in his post til you responded....TOOO funny



I think it might be part of his plot to use subliminal messages to win all the womens over.


----------



## J34 (Jan 7, 2011)

Still single...


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 7, 2011)

I just got a stuffed crust pizza. Who wants some?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 7, 2011)

Being single is pretty awesome, right? _Right?_


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2011)

Warning: NO political/HP type graphics/discussions/etc. 

Any more instances will result in infractions/time out.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, technically not single anymore, but I do still feel that way. The meetup with her this weekend got thrown off again, bit of a minor family crisis on her end. First time we properly meet is entirely up in the air now.

Still, it's something I guess.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 8, 2011)

I have 2 ways I can get out of this. 

1) Dude grows some balls and asks. 

2) Other dude takes a chance on a somewhat LDR and asks. 

So we will see.


----------



## b0nnie (Jan 8, 2011)

Single and sick and tired of it, hope this year is better.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 8, 2011)

Single.


----------



## RJ20 (Jan 8, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Yeapo still single guys and gals, I foresee a less single future tho ! ( positive thinking and all that )
> 
> Now where do i find the perfect FA ?????



Why right here ofcourse


----------



## Malarkey (Jan 8, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Being single is pretty awesome, right? _Right?_



You being facetious?


----------



## Oaksearcher (Jan 8, 2011)

I am still single as well, but I think that this year is a step towards moving to a future goal of developing a relationship.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 8, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Being single is pretty awesome, right? _Right?_



I try to tell myself that..


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 8, 2011)

ugh still single.birthday was a couple of days ago so im 25 and single now.XD REALLY REALLY hope this year will be better and different.here's hoping all the single people find someone this year! someone will come,just wish she would get here already.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 8, 2011)

JonesT said:


> I try to tell myself that..




lol being single definitly has it's pros and cons.but i'd rather have someone then to be single definitly.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 8, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Well, technically not single anymore, but I do still feel that way. The meetup with her this weekend got thrown off again, bit of a minor family crisis on her end. First time we properly meet is entirely up in the air now.
> 
> Still, it's something I guess.



Since you haven't properly met, let's hear the details about the improper meeting!


----------



## penguin (Jan 8, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Being single is pretty awesome, right? _Right?_



I've been happily single for a while, though I had been hoping to get some birthday nookie this year. I can see that's not going to happen, so I'll have to go back to the happy being single thing, but I might start dating around again. Just for fun and to see what's there.


----------



## oceanmachine (Jan 8, 2011)

Malarkey said:


> You being facetious?



internet sarcasm is the hardest of comedies to pull off


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 8, 2011)

Malarkey said:


> You being facetious?



It's better than the cold truth of the matter.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 8, 2011)

Marriage proposals from rich Nigerian princes currently being accepted.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 8, 2011)

Dang, I'm just a measly prince from Cameroon.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 8, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Dang, I'm just a measly prince from Cameroon.



Pity sex - I mean rep! - coming your way.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 8, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Pity sex - I mean rep! - coming your way.



I'll take it~


----------



## Rowan (Jan 8, 2011)

oceanmachine said:


> personally, i see it for people who are single, full stop. i mean if it was a case of single and looking, then that would negate the people who are single and being completely abstinant, and therefore it wouldn't be a singles thread, it'd be a single and looking for a relationship thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...I also dont think the majority consider it a thread for "I'm just an easy piece and looking for any quick fuck i can get" either. 

Ya know? Just sayin as well


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 8, 2011)

No reason to argue about what anyone wants, as it's completely irrelevant in this thread. 


This thread is only to state you're single, that's all. Whatever is intended or inferred beyond that is up to everyone else, but this site does NOT allow personal ads, so beyond stating you're single, there's no other purpose here. 



/mod


----------



## Malarkey (Jan 9, 2011)

oceanmachine said:


> internet sarcasm is the hardest of comedies to pull off


Indeed! 



Rasputin said:


> It's better than the cold truth of the matter.


So dramatic-Let us hug it out......:happy:


----------



## nikola090 (Jan 9, 2011)

still single.
But if instead arriving the usual marrial proposage about young and rich nigerian girl, stupid spam e-mail....I see arriving marrial proposage about young big girl maybe I can think to accept!


----------



## Oirish (Jan 9, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Marriage proposals from rich Nigerian princes currently being accepted.



How about independently lower middle class Californian winemakers?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to be here for awhile. I just keep getting signs that my fate doesn't look good.


----------



## penguin (Jan 10, 2011)

Dating sites are all kinds of depressing!


----------



## oceanmachine (Jan 10, 2011)

and an expensive rip off. better off going to a bar and seeing if you meet someone there. rather than spending money month after month on nothing actually happening, you at least get a night out with your friends


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 10, 2011)

oceanmachine said:


> and an expensive rip off. better off going to a bar and seeing if you meet someone there. rather than spending money month after month on nothing actually happening, you at least get a night out with your friends



I think one of the reason people turn to dating sites is because the bar option often proves to be disappointing... dating sites offer a much more specific pool of people looking for the same thing, rather than just a bunch of drunk people looking for a quick kiss or one-night stand. Not saying that's the only demograph in bars, but you'd be pushed to find as many FAs/BBWs in one as on the Internet. A good night out with friends is all bars can promise really.


----------



## penguin (Jan 10, 2011)

oceanmachine said:


> and an expensive rip off. better off going to a bar and seeing if you meet someone there. rather than spending money month after month on nothing actually happening, you at least get a night out with your friends



I don't pay for them, so I guess I do get what I pay for. I'm also beyond the point in my life where going to bars seems like a fun thing to do, and going out as the only single amongst your girlfriends was never a fun activity.



AmazingAmy said:


> I think one of the reason people turn to dating sites is because the bar option often proves to be disappointing... dating sites offer a much more specific pool of people looking for the same thing, rather than just a bunch of drunk people looking for a quick kiss or one-night stand. Not saying that's the only demograph in bars, but you'd be pushed to find as many FAs/BBWs in one as on the Internet. A good night out with friends is all bars can promise really.



That's he other part of it too - I've never met an FA at a club or had one approach me, and I used to go clubbing a lot in my younger years. Dating sites help you figure out who's into fat chicks, but that still doesn't guarantee there are any near you that you'd be into.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> Dating sites are all kinds of depressing!



They are just more gimmicky than anything. Are we calling facebook and myspace dating sites? Or the one called "tagged"?


----------



## penguin (Jan 10, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> They are just more gimmicky than anything. Are we calling facebook and myspace dating sites? Or the one called "tagged"?



Hah, no, real ones.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> Hah, no, real ones.



Ok i am glad you cleared that up! I dont mean to sound facetious either, but what sites are you referring to?

Please dont say plentyoffish.com that site is a scumbucket! (IMHO)


----------



## penguin (Jan 10, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Ok i am glad you cleared that up! I dont mean to sound facetious either, but what sites are you referring to?
> 
> Please dont say plentyoffish.com that site is a scumbucket! (IMHO)



Well that was one of them. The BBWAustralia site seems pretty dead. PoF at least gives me some bites, though most of them I toss back. I quickly lose interest if they ask me if I'm still lactating.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> Well that was one of them. The BBWAustralia site seems pretty dead. PoF at least gives me some bites, though most of them I toss back. *I quickly lose interest if they ask me if I'm still lactating.*



Amen to that! That is PoF material grade catch right there......


----------



## penguin (Jan 10, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Amen to that! That is PoF material grade catch right there......



He also managed to tell me he liked my big boobs. A+ pick up lines.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't find PoF any worse than other dating sites, unfortunately... OKCupid is also free, and I've had better results from that than PoF.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 10, 2011)

nikola090 said:


> still single.
> But if instead arriving the usual marrial proposage about young and rich nigerian girl, stupid spam e-mail....I see arriving marrial proposage about young big girl maybe I can think to accept!



How about a fat Canadian girl?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 10, 2011)

Oirish said:


> How about independently lower middle class Californian winemakers?



What a coincidence... I happen to like wine, California, AND dudes...



Lol.


----------



## penguin (Jan 11, 2011)

Seriously, why do people think "Hi how r u?" is a good way to message someone on a dating site?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 12, 2011)

penguin said:


> Seriously, why do people think "Hi how r u?" is a good way to message someone on a dating site?


Oh I _haaaate_ that. 

I get the classy "hey babe, hot pix! would like to get to know you better"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, Did I mention still totally single? Yeah. Still totally single. 

Guess it's just "too picky" for a girl not to want an asshole these days.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Day two of trying online dating again: may give up. Someone learn to hold a conversation PLEASE; and for those that already can, don't take that as meaning you can ask for my phone number 20 minutes into our first IM... and then act like I'm not worth talking to when I ask you to wait.


----------



## graphicsgal (Jan 12, 2011)

I know...what is the hurry anyway?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 12, 2011)

graphicsgal said:


> I know...what is the hurry anyway?



Well it's not like I can keep this boner up forever. Sooner is better.


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Day two of trying online dating again: may give up. Someone learn to hold a conversation PLEASE; and for those that already can, don't take that as meaning you can ask for my phone number 20 minutes into our first IM... and then act like I'm not worth talking to when I ask you to wait.



Oh god, I know what you mean! I'd like someone to put just a little bit of effort in. Tell me what you like about my profile (and not about my boobs). Tell me a bit about yourself! Spell things correctly and string a sentence together. Use something other than 'hi' as a subject line.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 12, 2011)

oceanmachine said:


> internet sarcasm is the hardest of comedies to pull off




and the hardest to decipher too...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 12, 2011)

penguin said:


> Dating sites are all kinds of depressing!




i agree! i don't really even go to dating sites anymore...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 12, 2011)

penguin said:


> Seriously, why do people think "Hi how r u?" is a good way to message someone on a dating site?




i have actually sent some "hey how are you"? messages before because im just trying to be repsectful...it's hard to compose that first message without knowing if your sounding like a creep or weirdo.it's hard to know what is too much and what is not enough...even mentioning things about her from her profile could still come off as weird if not executed properly...


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i have actually sent some "hey how are you"? messages before because im just trying to be repsectful...it's hard to compose that first message without knowing if your sounding like a creep or weirdo.it's hard to know what is too much and what is not enough...even mentioning things about her from her profile could still come off as weird if not executed properly...



If Im initiating the conversation...i do the "hey how are you" thing too lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rowan said:


> If Im initiating the conversation...i do the "hey how are you" thing too lol




LOL! cool to know that im not the only one.yes i always usually send the first message and intiate the conversation first.so i do the "hey how are you"? too.LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry HD - I hate to say it, but I have to be honest.

"Hey how are you" annoys the HELL out of me. I get 50+ messages a month that say that exact same thing. I don't even respond to messages like that - if a guy wants my attention, he has to at least be able to craft an original sentence. That's the only thing that makes him stand out of the crowd. My profile is detailed - there is plenty there to go off of.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 12, 2011)

Hate to break it to the ladies, but...

If you've got a detailed profile on a dating site (long description), you're not going to get great responses. It loses a dude's interest when he has to keep reading and reading. 

I've been proven this and even had my profile redacted by 3 different guys to make it more like what a guy is willing to read. (Meaning how long and how detailed)

If you're getting into specifics into your profile, it's gonna deter guys from sending a message. Especially good messages.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Hate to break it to the ladies, but...
> 
> If you've got a detailed profile on a dating site (long description), you're not going to get great responses. It loses a dude's interest when he has to keep reading and reading.
> 
> ...


When I was single my personal ad said:
Blonde bombshell BBW with sparkling brown eyes and laugh out loud personality looking for a man who knows what he wants.

I got over 100 responses in the first week.

I did not include a photo.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2011)

If I read a man's ad that said "Tall, handsome, smart guy who laughs easily seeks a woman who knows what she wants", I'd think... no effort, wants sex. 

It's a man/woman difference in how we put ourselves out there.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Hate to break it to the ladies, but...
> 
> If you've got a detailed profile on a dating site (long description), you're not going to get great responses. It loses a dude's interest when he has to keep reading and reading.
> 
> ...



I really only want guys who like to read, anyway.  If he can't take the time to read my profile, I'm not really interested. I've gotten some good messages from intelligent, wonderful men who said they don't usually contact people but they liked my profile so much they had to say something... so, it's working for the right kind of guy. It's just that the right kind of guys are few and far between.


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> When I was single my personal ad said:
> Blonde bombshell BBW with sparkling brown eyes and laugh out loud personality looking for a man who knows what he wants.
> 
> I got over 100 responses in the first week.
> ...



I figure that guys who are turned off by detail aren't ones I'm going to be interested in. But I'm willing to experiment with an ad like this to see what happens.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> If I read a man's ad that said "Tall, handsome, smart guy who laughs easily seeks a woman who knows what she wants", I'd think... no effort, wants sex.
> 
> It's a man/woman difference in how we put ourselves out there.


It got them interested enough to respond and I took care of undesirables by weeding them out of the responses. You have to catch a fish before you can eat it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2011)

Also, if he's not interested in reading about me, he's not looking for a relationship anyway.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't mean to cut it to a very short "whambamthankyoumaam" kind of thing, but just THE most important things. Semi-important but fun to note are better left to be discussed as first date topic material.

As in "by the way... I do ---- in my spare time..." and so starts a discussion. Leaving it all out in detail isn't going to leave much for them to find out because it's all out there already. 

It's like being given a gift in a shopping bag or in hand, with no wrapping paper. There's no excitement, no mystery.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I don't mean to cut it to a very short "whambamthankyoumaam" kind of thing, but just THE most important things. Semi-important but fun to note are better left to be discussed as first date topic material.
> 
> As in "by the way... I do ---- in my spare time..." and so starts a discussion. Leaving it all out in detail isn't going to leave much for them to find out because it's all out there already.
> 
> It's like being given a gift in a shopping bag or in hand, with no wrapping paper. There's no excitement, no mystery.



Eh, that hasn't been my experience on dates that came about as a result of this profile. The last one was a conversation that lasted over 90 minutes before even a single pause - that's huge for a first date. lol


----------



## scorpioinco (Jan 12, 2011)

Single, only semi looking, have had a lot of bad experiences dating lately and focusing on my school and art.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Eh, that hasn't been my experience on dates that came about as a result of this profile. The last one was a conversation that lasted over 90 minutes before even a single pause - that's huge for a first date. lol


I think that had a lot more to do with your great personality than your ad.


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2011)

At Carla's suggestion, and unabashedly stealing from CP's ad, I redid mine. Just to see whether it makes a difference


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2011)

penguin said:


> At Carla's suggestion, and unabashedly stealing from CP's ad, I redid mine. Just to see whether it makes a difference


Keep us updated!!!!


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Keep us updated!!!!



Will do!

(and just like the dating site, I was just told my message was too short. Sizists!)


----------



## mossystate (Jan 13, 2011)

Really depends on the brain behind the words. Sometimes, a brief profile is enough to catch my eye. I can't say that I have wanted to read but a few overly long profiles. I usually find them attached to men who are not at all interesting. Then there are the men who post lots of pictures of themselves next to cars and motorcycles...but that's another chapter.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Hate to break it to the ladies, but...
> 
> If you've got a detailed profile on a dating site (long description), you're not going to get great responses. It loses a dude's interest when he has to keep reading and reading.
> 
> ...



Not me. For me, it helps me figure out what the girl is like. If it's short, I feel like they might be hiding something. lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 13, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Not me. For me, it helps me figure out what the girl is like. If it's short, I feel like they might be hiding something. lol



Yeah. Too short and it can come off a little too... Hm... open-minded?  But too long and it just gets boring. I've heard guys say that if women get into specifics too early on, it feels like they don't stand a chance because the women want "perfect" and nothing else. Which makes perfect sense to me.

I approach it the same way, really. If a guy leaves nothing in his profile, I will most likely write him off as someone looking for a booty call, but write a novel and get into specifics, and I won't even want to bother with him.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Yeah. Too short and it can come off a little too... Hm... open-minded?  But too long and it just gets boring.



This was the first thing I read clicking on this page, and I thought you were talking about something else, lol. 

Well, I've submitted to the cesspool that is PoF. I'm more worried about someone in my family seeing I've been taking sexy pictures in my sister's room than I am of actually being seen by someone I know from school.

Now we wait.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Yeah. Too short and it can come off a little too... Hm... open-minded?  But too long and it just gets boring. I've heard guys say that if women get into specifics too early on, it feels like they don't stand a chance because the women want "perfect" and nothing else. Which makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> I approach it the same way, really. If a guy leaves nothing in his profile, I will most likely write him off as someone looking for a booty call, but write a novel and get into specifics, and I won't even want to bother with him.



Maybe the differences in our perspectives and the feedback both of us have gotten has to do with our different ages. I'm in my early thirties, and 14 years of online dating for me has shown me that I get more responses and higher-quality responses, as a rule, with the profile I have now than with less-detailed profiles. Shorter profiles get me booty call messages, longer ones get me guys who are interested in me as more than that.

Perhaps being overly, insanely detailed about _what you want in someone_ can make people feel like they can never fit that standard, but that's not what I'm detailed about. My profile is long, but the "You should message me if" section is one line.

Perhaps we're just very different people, and the type of man we're looking for is probably different as well. You have to write for your audience - I'm writing for mine, and you're writing for yours. 

Of course, my profile includes a lot of humor and I'm a professional writer, so I guess that could be part of what makes my profile interesting regardless of length.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jan 13, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> This was the first thing I read clicking on this page, and I thought you were talking about something else, lol.
> 
> Well, I've submitted to the cesspool that is PoF. I'm more worried about someone in my family seeing I've been taking sexy pictures in my sister's room than I am of actually being seen by someone I know from school.
> 
> Now we wait.



i'm sorry, but that made me laugh "take sexy pictures in my sister's room"! hehehe!

good luck on PoF, it really is a cesspool full of unwashed miscreants IMHO. Plus, I dred the message "I know you, we went to catholic school together" LMAO!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 14, 2011)

Well at least one man reads my profile.  lololol.

This is actually a really good hello - I'll probably answer him tomorrow:



> "Hey how are you my name is [redacted] and i just got through reading your profile and was blown away by how sweet and down to earth you seemed and yet how you had a wild side as well so i couldnt help but write and say hi in hopes of getting to know you better that and your eyes and smile cought my eye so how are you "



It's not Shakespeare, but it's more than "Hi sexy wanna fuck?" lol :happy:


----------



## penguin (Jan 14, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's not Shakespeare, but it's more than "Hi sexy wanna fuck?" lol :happy:



I'd be impressed with getting that as a reply!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 15, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Not me. For me, it helps me figure out what the girl is like. If it's short, I feel like they might be hiding something. lol




haha quoted for truth.:bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 15, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry HD - I hate to say it, but I have to be honest.
> 
> "Hey how are you" annoys the HELL out of me. I get 50+ messages a month that say that exact same thing. I don't even respond to messages like that - if a guy wants my attention, he has to at least be able to craft an original sentence. That's the only thing that makes him stand out of the crowd. My profile is detailed - there is plenty there to go off of.




well i have composed PLENTY of original messages before in the past and still the same result,guess it's just me i guess.:blink::huh:


----------



## penguin (Jan 15, 2011)

I tried the short one, but it didn't feel right, so I rewrote it completely. It's shorter than my original ad, but longer than the other. It's also got a lot more humour in it, so hopefully this gets more bites. Assuming there are local FAs on the site. Too bad you can't search for people who are interested in your body type!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 15, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Maybe the differences in our perspectives and the feedback both of us have gotten has to do with our different ages. I'm in my early thirties, and 14 years of online dating for me has shown me that I get more responses and higher-quality responses, as a rule, with the profile I have now than with less-detailed profiles. Shorter profiles get me booty call messages, longer ones get me guys who are interested in me as more than that.
> 
> Perhaps being overly, insanely detailed about _what you want in someone_ can make people feel like they can never fit that standard, but that's not what I'm detailed about. My profile is long, but the "You should message me if" section is one line.
> 
> ...




i have felt that the people with longer profiles tend to be more serious about finding someone,where as the people with shorter profiles tend to be just be wanting something more casual.but i agree if it's too long it makes you feel you will never fit the standard i agree.i hate it when there are the ones like "you have to have a job,be fit,have a car,going to school" etc.that's just too much in my opinion.my profiles are lengthy but not too long.there very readable,there have been women i have seen with long profiles and if i really like them i read the profile over and over again i don't mind it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 15, 2011)

But also being so detailed about yourself can make the person feel like they can't compete, that's what I meant. It doesn't just crush hopes when a "this is wha I'm looking for" section is long, but it can crush hopes if you rant on and on about yourself. The on and on thing should really be left as cool info to share on a first date. 

I do not write for what is considered my age group. I'm not really interested in guys younger than 25. But no older than 37, cuz that starts getting closer to my mother's age than mine. The good replies I get are from older guys, and are the ones who were worth meeting, even if it didn't work out. It was the young ones who didn't read any profiles and just messages whoever they can find for whatever they want. 

I don't have time for people who aren't serious, and that's exactly how I approach it. Most of my messages are good ones, with variety and bring up different points in my profile tha they liked. It's just that after meeting or after quite a dew chats sessions at least, we find we don't click and it's a mutual parting. Te young ones on the other hand... :doh:


----------



## LivingCanvas (Jan 15, 2011)

Regardless of profile length, whether long or short, I've never gotten anything worth while out of a dating site. (Well, minus one gentleman that I instantly swooned over on another site & happened to "meet" later on here. We have a lot in common and talk often. Sadly, he lives no where near me & is currently taken. She's one lucky lady & I don't think she realizes what she's got.) But, every so often, I'll check one out, in hopes of stumbling upon something good.


----------



## Ash (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a professional bullshit detector. I see lots of it.

Also single.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ashley said:


> I'm a professional bullshit detector. I see lots of it.
> 
> Also single.



Me too!! on both counts... lol





:kiss2:


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jan 16, 2011)

Um, totally single...


----------



## KingColt (Jan 16, 2011)

je suis still single aussi. And I still dois travailler on my french skills. So I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 16, 2011)

KingColt said:


> je suis still single aussi. And I still dois travailler on my french skills. So I have my work cut out for me.



Okay... as a common French speaker... I found this funny (okay... cute) to read  Haha! Good luck learning it, though. I've been trying to learn Spanish to please my family, but French and English are the only ones I can do.


----------



## KingColt (Jan 16, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Okay... as a common French speaker... I found this funny (okay... cute) to read  Haha! Good luck learning it, though. I've been trying to learn Spanish to please my family, but French and English are the only ones I can do.



Thanks I´ll try my very best and impress you with much improved french soon  Or maybe you could help me out a little, I´m really looking for a french pen pal.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 16, 2011)

KingColt said:


> je suis still single aussi. And I still dois travailler on my french skills. So I have my work cut out for me.



I will be adding some languages to my repertoire this year, as per resolution! That, and a few other things.  

Rosetta Stone, commence!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2011)

I have now officially been single for 12months 

and to be honest I am not sure I am ready to change that anytime soon I am liking being my own person and would love the opportunity to date and do normal stuff before settling down into another long term relationship


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2011)

Ashley said:


> I'm a professional bullshit detector. I see lots of it.
> 
> Also single.



I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter, and propose marriage. Let me whisk you away from this thread forever, my sweet.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I have now officially been single for 12months
> 
> and to be honest I am not sure I am ready to change that anytime soon I am liking being my own person and would love the opportunity to date and do normal stuff before settling down into another long term relationship


Smart woman.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2011)

OH.

I've clearly been approaching this wrong. Stick with what you know, kid! 

View attachment prs.jpg


----------



## penguin (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought that was a turtle at first and got so confused lol


----------



## imfree (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I finally figured DimmerLand out. The math here is against me.:doh: 

View attachment Stick Sex Dimm's Zero.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2011)

I was making MY pictogram, not everyone's.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2011)

nevermind.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 16, 2011)

penguin said:


> I thought that was a turtle at first and got so confused lol



*ditto..and then tried to figure out the complex equation *:doh:


----------



## Rowan (Jan 16, 2011)

Watching TV and the movie Valentines Day is on....*sigh* not looking forward to that next month


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 16, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Watching TV and the movie Valentines Day is on....*sigh* not looking forward to that next month



Keep on keeping in touch with me, ill do all that i can a digital cupid. 

And this on your antisocial day!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, Valentines day sucks. 
I'm kind of happy we're going out to Chuckie Cheese for my brothers birthday that day, so I don't have to sit at home and puke at all the mushy junk on TV. 

[/Inner Child Speaking]


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 16, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Watching TV and the movie Valentines Day is on....*sigh* not looking forward to that next month



LOL - watched it last night and thought the same thing... NOT looking forward to February for that exact reason! Every year for the past... well.. too many years, I tell myself - it's just another day, it's just another day... and it is.. really... I swear... sigh...


----------



## penguin (Jan 16, 2011)

Valentine's was more annoying for me when I was in a relationship, as my ex "didn't believe" in the day and would hate to do anything for it. I liked it, so would make an effort because I wanted to, but it hurt that he didn't want to do things he knew would make me happy. Says a lot about the relationship, and his attitude, actually. I'm well shot of him!

In other news, since I tweaked my profile the other day I've had a big rise in responses- and most of them wrote actual messages, rather than "hi" or "how r u?" I've even replied to a few, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 16, 2011)

penguin said:


> Valentine's was more annoying for me when I was in a relationship, as my ex "didn't believe" in the day and would hate to do anything for it. I liked it, so would make an effort because I wanted to, but it hurt that he didn't want to do things he knew would make me happy. Says a lot about the relationship, and his attitude, actually. I'm well shot of him!
> 
> *In other news, since I tweaked my profile the other day I've had a big rise in responses- and most of them wrote actual messages, rather than "hi" or "how r u?" I've even replied to a few, so we'll see what happens.*



Oooh, good luck


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 16, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> But also being so detailed about yourself can make the person feel like they can't compete, that's what I meant. It doesn't just crush hopes when a "this is wha I'm looking for" section is long, but it can crush hopes if you rant on and on about yourself. The on and on thing should really be left as cool info to share on a first date.
> 
> I do not write for what is considered my age group. I'm not really interested in guys younger than 25. But no older than 37, cuz that starts getting closer to my mother's age than mine. The good replies I get are from older guys, and are the ones who were worth meeting, even if it didn't work out. It was the young ones who didn't read any profiles and just messages whoever they can find for whatever they want.
> 
> I don't have time for people who aren't serious, and that's exactly how I approach it. Most of my messages are good ones, with variety and bring up different points in my profile tha they liked. It's just that after meeting or after quite a dew chats sessions at least, we find we don't click and it's a mutual parting. Te young ones on the other hand... :doh:




i so agree with you Carla.i really hate the profiles that feel like a job interview."you have to be THIS tall,you have to be this and that".i REALLY hate the women who talk to you but they already know they have no plans being with you,that hurts and is a waste of time.i will respect you more if you just tell me how it is,i respect that and that's all i want.i also don't have time for games,i want something real,not the games and being strung alone,that was never cute.just want a real relationship with that special someone....when you see the profiles listing ALL the requirments you NEED and HAVE to have,that REALLY is a pull-back and will make alot of people back away.some people REALLY do have unrealistic expectations in there profile's.we are only human afterall...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 16, 2011)

LivingCanvas said:


> But, every so often, I'll check one out, in hopes of stumbling upon something good.




this is how i feel about dating sites nowadays.i don't really go to them anymore really,just every now and then to check things out.there are women who look at my profile's and i don't even message them anymore.i figure why message them when most of them never respond back,and when they do it never usually goes anywhere so.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 17, 2011)

penguin said:


> Valentine's was more annoying for me when I was in a relationship, as my ex "didn't believe" in the day and would hate to do anything for it.



I'm definitely a bit of a v-day hater, but if and when I'm in a relationship with someone who does care, I always try to make it at least a little bit special. Unfortunately the day of the week it lands on can always be troublesome. 

Two-way street and all that.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 17, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Smart woman.



huggles thanks lainey

sometimes you have to have the courage to do what is right for yourself and I know I still have some issues I need to work through and am ok with that


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 17, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> huggles thanks lainey
> 
> sometimes you have to have the courage to do what is right for yourself and I know I still have some issues I need to work through and am ok with that


Hey me too, sister. Sometimes you have to step back before you get tangled up in nonsense. Gotta keep your head screwed on straight.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 17, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Watching TV and the movie Valentines Day is on....*sigh* not looking forward to that next month




believe it or not Valentine's day dosen't really bother me that much.i guess since i've been single for so long im just used to it.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 17, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> believe it or not Valentine's day dosen't really bother me that much.i guess since i've been single for so long im just used to it.



Same here man. Back in 2009 I found out on Valentine's Day that my gf (now ex) was cheating on me. But that was almost 2 years ago so I'm over that.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 17, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Same here man. Back in 2009 I found out on Valentine's Day that my gf (now ex) was cheating on me. But that was almost 2 years ago so I'm over that.




yeah man i totally agree.kinda how i later found out that my ex was attracted to my best freind at the time.i always felt it,but just kinda overlooked it.but that was years ago and over that now. sometimes it does suck when V-Day comes and everyone is all love-dovey and you don't have anyone.but it's cool man,i've been single for so long i can handle it.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmmm any single dimmers up for a Valentines type secret santa delio I will happily organise if anyone is interested always nice to look forward to something in the post at that time of year


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 17, 2011)

I've only been "attached" for ONE V Day, and didn't even do anything to elebrate that one. So I'm used to it being a lonely and miserable time. I don't expect that to change, actually. It would be nice, though.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 17, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've only been "attached" for ONE V Day, and didn't even do anything to elebrate that one. So I'm used to it being a lonely and miserable time. I don't expect that to change, actually. It would be nice, though.




lol yeah then there's those times when your V-Day love is not returned.>.>


----------



## Mathias (Jan 17, 2011)

Still single. It doesn't bother me so much except on Valentines Day.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I'm still single. I've officially asked out 7 guys in the 17 day year so far, and all nos. I am seriously stuck in a land without FAs. I'm looking for ANYONE to talk to.

A guy, a girl, an anything! Someone, please, talk to me?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 17, 2011)

Single.
I don't care. *shrugs*


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 17, 2011)

Perpetually single =]


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2011)

The hatred for Valentine's Day has become almost as much of an annoyance to me as those who support it for dating and all that.

Really, it's not even worth paying mind to, and the only importance that date holds for me right now is that as far as I know it's the day that I'll be going back to work for training.


----------



## Fox (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm still single!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 18, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> The hatred for Valentine's Day has become almost as much of an annoyance to me as those who support it for dating and all that.
> 
> Really, it's not even worth paying mind to, and the only importance that date holds for me right now is that as far as I know it's the day that I'll be going back to work for training.



My mom and I are always each others' Valentine. She has a boyfriend (who sucks, imo), but she does it anyways. I know it's corny, but dammit, us ladies have to stick together. I'll probably be heading home to see the family during that time or something.


----------



## penguin (Jan 18, 2011)

For a few years I'd send Valentine's cards to my closest friends and family, but I let that fall by the wayside.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

penguin said:


> For a few years I'd send Valentine's cards to my closest friends and family, but I let that fall by the wayside.




LOl remember when you used to send those Valentine's Day cards in school? lol those were the days.being empty-handed sucked.lol


----------



## penguin (Jan 18, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOl remember when you used to send those Valentine's Day cards in school? lol those were the days.being empty-handed sucked.lol



We never did that here! I would've been the one to miss out, though, so I'm glad we didn't.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

penguin said:


> We never did that here! I would've been the one to miss out, though, so I'm glad we didn't.




lol o im sorry i thought it was like a universal thing,forgive me.yeah i never got any,i think i got like one one time.lol but i never really did.lol we did it mostly like in the elementary grade levels.lol


----------



## penguin (Jan 18, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> lol o im sorry i thought it was like a universal thing,forgive me.yeah i never got any,i think i got like one one time.lol but i never really did.lol we did it mostly like in the elementary grade levels.lol



Hah, no. I don't know of anyone here who did that in primary school. Maybe it's partly because we don't do all the special occasions like Americans do. Like, Halloween has only starting to become a popular celebration in the last few years.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

penguin said:


> Hah, no. I don't know of anyone here who did that in primary school. Maybe it's partly because we don't do all the special occasions like Americans do. Like, Halloween has only starting to become a popular celebration in the last few years.




wow that is interesting...i know we would like be in class and then the people in the front office would give the students Valentine's day cards that were for specific people from specific people.those people would give those cards to the front office people and they would give those cards to the students through out the day.im not sure if other parts of America did that but i know our elementary school did.lol the popular people would ALWAYS get the most cards.LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to send Valentines Day cards to everyone to show them I cared. It wasn't so much a 'sweetheart' day for me. It''s still one of my favorite holidays. I don't think I can overdose on love or romance or the idea of it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I used to send Valentines Day cards to everyone to show them I cared. It wasn't so much a 'sweetheart' day for me. It''s still one of my favorite holidays. I don't think I can overdose on love or romance or the idea of it.



i agree if you care about someone there's no such thing as too much love.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 19, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i agree if you care about someone there's no such thing as too much love.



I couldnt agree more man


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 19, 2011)

Update: So 99% of the girls that give me signals, have boyfriends, why do they do this? If you think you're going to get anything from me while you have a boyfriend, you're dead wrong. 

What's going to make me think you won't do the same to me?

*Those are my personal thoughts and self narration on the subject.*

But seriously, have some values.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to love getting cards and stuff on Valentine's Day. It was something we did all the time until high school. Everyone had fun with it every year. And then in high school, we had a secret letter thing as well as a rose delivery service. I always got notes sent to me (at the cost of 1$ a note) but one year someone sent me roses. I never did find out who it was from, but I know for sure it wasn't my friends. We agreed to never send each other the roses, lol, and I was the only one to receive any in our group. Twas fun times, indeed.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

JonesT said:


> I couldnt agree more man




yes me too man.if the heart is in it the heart will show it...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

snuffy2000 said:


> Update: So 99% of the girls that give me signals, have boyfriends, why do they do this? If you think you're going to get anything from me while you have a boyfriend, you're dead wrong




i so agree with this man.i hate it when girls try to get involved with you when they have boyfreinds.and i really hate when they tell you it's MUCH later on,once you already feel like you've estabilshed a connection.some people want there cake and to eat it too.i seriously think when girls do this it's either


A.there not happy in there current relationship and are trying to find an outlet

B.they want to get out of the relationship but not sure how to tell there significant other or

C.there trying to get back at there partner for something and it makes them feel better when there with someone else or something.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 19, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i so agree with this man.i hate it when girls try to get involved with you when they have boyfreinds.and i really hate when they tell you it's MUCH later on,once you already feel like you've estabilshed a connection.some people want there cake and to eat it too.i seriously think when girls do this it's either
> 
> 
> A.there not happy in there current relationship and are trying to find an outlet
> ...



Men do this too, and I agree, it sucks.  Guess some people are just wanting and manipulative, man or woman...


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Men do this too, and I agree, it sucks.  Guess some people are just wanting and manipulative, man or woman...



I think that sux to

big hugs and I did start a thread for a valentines secret santa type thing so go join and we can all feel a little loved on v day


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 19, 2011)

:blink:I have a date at least......


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 19, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I think that sux to
> 
> big hugs and I did start a thread for a valentines secret santa type thing so go join and we can all feel a little loved on v day



I'll take a look, Amanda! I was distracted about the time Secret Snowflake was on, but I'm gonna try and join in this time.



Aust99 said:


> :blink:I have a date at least......



Yay! I hope it goes well and you have a good time, Nat.


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 19, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> :blink:I have a date at least......



OMG OMG OMG OMG yay  super good luck beautiful


----------



## sirGordy (Jan 19, 2011)

snuffy2000 said:


> Update: So 99% of the girls that give me signals, have boyfriends, why do they do this? If you think you're going to get anything from me while you have a boyfriend, you're dead wrong.
> 
> What's going to make me think you won't do the same to me?
> 
> ...




Been there, and done that. Its amazing, and maybe I am naive (or more accurately, used to be) about the fact that people (male and female both) play this kind of stupid game. I would also include leading a person on, which is dead wrong. People need to respect the feelings of others, and the first thing they should consider is how they would feel if they were on the receiving end of this, how they would feel if their feelings were played with in this manner.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 19, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I used to send Valentines Day cards to everyone to show them I cared. It wasn't so much a 'sweetheart' day for me. It''s still one of my favorite holidays. I don't think I can overdose on love or romance or the idea of it.





HeavyDuty24 said:


> i agree if you care about someone there's no such thing as too much love.





JonesT said:


> I couldnt agree more man



I agree with this line of thinking...everyone in my life is special to me in some way, so they're all sweethearts, and I'm exceedingly lucky to have them.  That being said, I'd love to say I have a romantic Valentine. It seems no matter what I go through or how bitter I probably should be for having gone through it, I'm a sentimental, hopeless romantic to my core. 

And I'm single! Hello thread- sorry I'm late. :batting:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> :blink:I have a date at least......



ooooh excitment, when where whats he like what are you wearing lol ect ect


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 19, 2011)

Still single here


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Men do this too, and I agree, it sucks.  Guess some people are just wanting and manipulative, man or woman...




o yes men definitly do this too,women aren't the only ones who do this.when it comes to relationships,alot of people are manipulative and want to play games im afraid.if i want to play games,i'd pop one in my PS3.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

sirGordy said:


> Been there, and done that. Its amazing, and maybe I am naive (or more accurately, used to be) about the fact that people (male and female both) play this kind of stupid game. I would also include leading a person on, which is dead wrong. People need to respect the feelings of others, and the first thing they should consider is how they would feel if they were on the receiving end of this, how they would feel if their feelings were played with in this manner.




i completely agree with you Gordy excellent post.you know people that can dish it out never can take it.it's not right to string someone along and play games with them when that person knows they don't want to be with that person.sometimes people treat others certain way because they want to be the other person to the punch so they won't get treated that way first.i just hate games,i respect people more when there honest and upfront.sure it may suck sometimes,but i will respect them much more in the end.rather then doing something shady.i just think usually the people that do someone a certain way couldn't handle someone else doing them that way.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 19, 2011)

Meeting a very cool Irish guy that I've talked to online for years this weekend coming to Florida for work and coming to see me since he will be in the state. If we hit it off...who knows. However, since I have terrible luck...I'm not going to get my hopes up too high yet.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 20, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Meeting a very cool Irish guy that I've talked to online for years this weekend coming to Florida for work and coming to see me since he will be in the state. If we hit it off...who knows. However, since I have terrible luck...I'm not going to get my hopes up too high yet.



Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Lu! Im very excited and even more nervous, but really hoping it will work out!


----------



## penguin (Jan 23, 2011)

The guy that I had been seeing/sleeping with has just popped back up asking to hook up again (after telling me a few weeks ago his heart wasn't in it). I think I'll take it at face value as just some good sex. But it's nice to be wanted


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm really effing single.

Someone help me change this.


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm all outa' luck, as I'm older than mosta' yer DADDEH's!:doh:


----------



## LivingCanvas (Jan 24, 2011)

Still technically single...

But I've got a little "long term but somewhat casual" thing going on with an adorable Serbian. Even though we're not knee-deep in relationship status, we aren't sleeping around with anyone else.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 24, 2011)

Add me in the "technically single" box. Seeing 3 dudes, only actually interested in one right now. Will see how that goes. Might be outta this thread for a bit in the next coming while


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 24, 2011)

Being single and slightly sick is not a good combination. I am recovering, but still, it would have been nice having a nurse here.


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Being single and slightly sick is not a good combination. I am recovering, but still, it would have been nice having a nurse here.



Here's a nice one about a guy and a nurse.

Keith-Hey 98.6 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V44vvsWZxqI&feature=fvst


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 25, 2011)

Yup. Single.


----------



## imfree (Jan 26, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm all outa' luck, as I'm older than mosta' yer DADDEH's!:doh:



Sadly, that means I'll be in here a *LONG* time.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 26, 2011)

Single and not minding for once, which is nice. I think it's because I haven't seen my friends in so long that I miss them more than I miss having a lover.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 26, 2011)

Super sized super sexy and super single (ok I diddnt want to do the usual ok so I am still single thing)

and waiting for all the sexy singles to join the secret cupid swap valentines thing hurry up It closes in a couple of days


----------



## Oirish (Jan 26, 2011)

Still single. I had something going on with a beautiful girl for a little while but it doesn't really seem to be going forward. I'm not too sure about how much I really want to snag myself a valentine this year. I enjoy being romantic pretty much year round but this trumped up holiday rings false to me. All the restaurants are booked well in advance and charge far more than usual to get far less from them. If I do chance upon a valentines date I'm staying clear if all that gobshite and just making a nice meal at home and walking down to the beach with a good bottle of wine.


----------



## LivingCanvas (Jan 26, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Still single. I had something going on with a beautiful girl for a little while but it doesn't really seem to be going forward. I'm not too sure about how much I really want to snag myself a valentine this year. I enjoy being romantic pretty much year round but this trumped up holiday rings false to me. All the restaurants are booked well in advance and charge far more than usual to get far less from them. If I do chance upon a valentines date I'm staying clear if all that gobshite and just making a nice meal at home and walking down to the beach with a good bottle of wine.



Sounds lovely. I need to find a like minded fella here...except we don't have a beach to walk to.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, being a few blocks from the beach is pretty sweet. Being a few blocks from one not overrun with tourists or dangerous sorts at night is even better! God, I love this place  Makes for a great cheap date night. And just down the way is the difinitice dive bar. No lie. Go to wikipedia and search "dive bar". The Merrymaker (or marriage breaker as we call it) cones right up. Uber classy.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 26, 2011)

Still single...


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a nurse, um yeah and single, but unfortunately of the psych variety..


----------



## JonesT (Jan 27, 2011)

Still single, nothing new here.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow.
Already 301 Posts in this thread! 


Oh, Yes, Still Single.
Very Single.
Sickeningly Single.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2011)

So single this should be named Single Snuggletiger and friends thread.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am perpetually single.....so, I guess I belong here....wheeee!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I am perpetually single.....so, I guess I belong here....wheeee!!!



You're attractive smart and got great glasses. Surprised you're not snatched up.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

well im not single anymore,but i feel like i still am.i got into a long-distance relationship with a great woman,but i don't know things were going great in the beginning but seems things are going astray lately.we have only been dating for like a week or so but things just don't feel like they used to.not sure it's because current situations or it's because were just drifting apart or something.whatever the case i'll just take this accordingly as it comes.>.>:blink::huh:


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well im not single anymore,but i feel like i still am.i got into a long-distance relationship with a great woman,but i don't know things were going great in the beginning but seems things are going astray lately.we have only been dating for like a week or so but things just don't feel like they used to.not sure it's because current situations or it's because were just drifting apart or something.whatever the case i'll just take this accordingly as it comes.>.>:blink::huh:



Long distance is hard. Hopefully it all gets back on keel again.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 28, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> You're attractive smart and got great glasses. Surprised you're not snatched up.



Well, thank you very much...you are too kind


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> Long distance is hard. Hopefully it all gets back on keel again.



aw thanks penguin. but to be honest it's not really the long distance thing at all it's more of her seeming so distant lately.she said her freind commited suicide the other day and she went to the funeral(may she R.I.P.)but i just don't know if that is the reason she has been acting the way she has or is it something deeper.she's just been so distant lately it hurts.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2011)

Still single....but made a good friend out of the visit, so that was nice


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> aw thanks penguin. but to be honest it's not really the long distance thing at all it's more of her seeming so distant lately.she said her freind commited suicide the other day and she went to the funeral(may she R.I.P.)but i just don't know if that is the reason she has been acting the way she has or is it something deeper.she's just been so distant lately it hurts.



It probably has a lot to do with it. With LDs, it can be easy to let things slide, so working on communication is vital.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> It probably has a lot to do with it. With LDs, it can be easy to let things slide, so working on communication is vital.



yes i agree.the communication part was good,we called and texted every day all the time.but lately not so much,it's like i have to force her to respond to me or something. and i didn't have to do that at first.but i know her close freind dying was tragic,and i feel for her and her family,but i don't think that means she should leave me in the dark you know,she said although everything that has happened with her freind and stuff she still wants to talk and be with me.

but it's like she's doing everything that shows me she really dosen't.it wouldn't hurt her to text or call me saying she's going threw something right now and she will contact me later or something.the fact she dosen't have the decency to do that says alot i think. im just confus,she said she was busy helping her grandma and with the freind and all but why is something telling me it is more to it then that?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 28, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yes i agree.the communication part was good,we called and texted every day all the time.but lately not so much,it's like i have to force her to respond to me or something. and i didn't have to do that at first.but i know her close freind dying was tragic,and i feel for her and her family,but i don't think that means she should leave me in the dark you know,she said although everything that has happened with her freind and stuff she still wants to talk and be with me.
> 
> but it's like she's doing everything that shows me she really dosen't.it wouldn't hurt her to text or call me saying she's going threw something right now and she will contact me later or something.the fact she dosen't have the decency to do that says alot i think. im just confus,she said she was busy helping her grandma and with the freind and all but why is something telling me it is more to it then that?



You have been dating for a week. 

Her friend _killed herself _a few days ago and she is also helping her Grandmother. I think maybe you should consider just backing off for now. Let her know you are there for her. A week is not enough time to say you are " drifting apart ", especially with everything she is going through. See her, more than yourself, right now. A week.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yes i agree.the communication part was good,we called and texted every day all the time.but lately not so much,it's like i have to force her to respond to me or something. and i didn't have to do that at first.but i know her close freind dying was tragic,and i feel for her and her family,but i don't think that means she should leave me in the dark you know,she said although everything that has happened with her freind and stuff she still wants to talk and be with me.
> 
> but it's like she's doing everything that shows me she really dosen't.it wouldn't hurt her to text or call me saying she's going threw something right now and she will contact me later or something.the fact she dosen't have the decency to do that says alot i think. im just confus,she said she was busy helping her grandma and with the freind and all but why is something telling me it is more to it then that?





mossystate said:


> You have been dating for a week.
> 
> Her friend _killed herself _a few days ago and she is also helping her Grandmother. I think maybe you should consider just backing off for now. Let her know you are there for her. A week is not enough time to say you are " drifting apart ", especially with everything she is going through. See her, more than yourself, right now. A week.



I have to agree here....all I'm hearing here is you you you.....pretty selfish. Her friend committed suicide for heaven's sake. If anything, you need to be doing everything you can to be there for her. You need to be bending over backward and doing everything you can to be there for her. Granted you cant do a whole hell of a lot being in a LD thing, but be there and listen and do what you can. And you can certainly give her space to mourn and allow her to be with her friends and family right now. Considering it is a week old relationship, consider backing off a little bit and giving her some time and space to grieve. Consider how you would feel if you were in her position right now.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

mossystate said:


> You have been dating for a week.
> 
> Her friend _killed herself _a few days ago and she is also helping her Grandmother. I think maybe you should consider just backing off for now. Let her know you are there for her. A week is not enough time to say you are " drifting apart ", especially with everything she is going through. See her, more than yourself, right now. A week.




you make a good point and i am giving her her space.but i don't think she should COMPLETELY push me to the side though.she should acknowledge me just a bit i feel.i understand about going threw things and i understand when people need there space,but to completely not involve someone is just not right.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I have to agree here....all I'm hearing here is you you you.....pretty selfish. Her friend committed suicide for heaven's sake. If anything, you need to be doing everything you can to be there for her. You need to be bending over backward and doing everything you can to be there for her. Granted you cant do a whole hell of a lot being in a LD thing, but be there and listen and do what you can. And you can certainly give her space to mourn and allow her to be with her friends and family right now. Considering it is a week old relationship, consider backing off a little bit and giving her some time and space to grieve. Consider how you would feel if you were in her position right now.



that really hurt because i am not a selfish person at all,i am probably the least selfish person in this world.it seems she is being selfish,im trying to reach out,im trying to be there for her but she dosen't seem to want any part of it.but you do make good points,although i feel if i back away she may be gone for good,but guess that is a risk i may have to take...it may seem like a am being selfish but i am not im trying my best it's her the one that dosen't seem to be giving me a chance,guess i'll just back off then because that seems to be the only option it seems...i can't reach out to someone if there not answering my calls or responding to my text...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

well just called her and voice mail again.she said i could call her today but seems she's not responding.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> that really hurt because i am not a selfish person at all,i am probably the least selfish person in this world.it seems she is being selfish,im trying to reach out,im trying to be there for her but she dosen't seem to want any part of it.but you do make good points,although i feel if i back away she may be gone for good,but guess that is a risk i may have to take...it may seem like a am being selfish but i am not im trying my best it's her the one that dosen't seem to be giving me a chance,guess i'll just back off then because that seems to be the only option it seems...i can't reach out to someone if there not answering my calls or responding to my text...



keep in mind, you've only been together a week. A WEEK. if you arent meant to be together, oh well..better to know now. I mean really. She is dealing with a trauma and you need to let her have her space. You really dont want to be all up on her like a leech...ya know?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2011)

Dude...seriously...she probably feels like you're smothering her at this point.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

Rowan said:


> keep in mind, you've only been together a week. A WEEK. if you arent meant to be together, oh well..better to know now. I mean really. She is dealing with a trauma and you need to let her have her space. You really dont want to be all up on her like a leech...ya know?



actually no.although we have been dating for a week we were getting pretty close it seems.she said although this has happened i could still call and text her.im trying to be there for her but she's not responding.so i guess she wants her space but she should just tell me that because i don't know if she wants her space or if she wants me to be there for her.communication is key.i can't read minds...i can give people there space no problem all they have to do is tell me.i can't read there minds so i won't know what i should do.that's where communication comes in...how can i know the right thing to do or to know what someone wants when there not telling me anything? that isn't fair.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Dude...seriously...she probably feels like you're smothering her at this point.



if im truely smothering her she is doing the same cause we really talk to each other about the same.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2011)

well as a woman...let me tell you...read between the lines. She is not answering text messages and not answering the phone. That is a pretty big indicator. That, plus all that she is going through. Just give her space. Seriously. Take a step back. Breathe. I have been where you are. You get in a new relationship and you get all excited about it and you have to talk to them, you have to have constant communication, you cant stand not talking to them, not texting every few hours at least. But trust me...its an addiction just like any other and you need to take a step back because just like any drug or alcohol...too much of anything, it can be a poison and it can ruin a relationship.

Long distance is already hard enough, so you have that going against you already, but with the complication of her friend's death added to it, that's another black mark...so just take a step back and let her contact you when she's ready to talk again. Don't crowd her, dont smother her..just give her time.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

Rowan said:


> well as a woman...let me tell you...read between the lines. She is not answering text messages and not answering the phone. That is a pretty big indicator. That, plus all that she is going through. Just give her space. Seriously. Take a step back. Breathe. I have been where you are. You get in a new relationship and you get all excited about it and you have to talk to them, you have to have constant communication, you cant stand not talking to them, not texting every few hours at least. But trust me...its an addiction just like any other and you need to take a step back because just like any drug or alcohol...too much of anything, it can be a poison and it can ruin a relationship.
> 
> Long distance is already hard enough, so you have that going against you already, but with the complication of her friend's death added to it, that's another black mark...so just take a step back and let her contact you when she's ready to talk again. Don't crowd her, dont smother her..just give her time.



i do see what your saying.i just wish instead of her telling me i can still call her she should have just told me upfront she needed her space and i understand that.

i guess not answering the calls and text is a big indicator i admit.but she said i could call her so just doing what she said.she said i could still contact her but obviously not i guess.i texted her awhile ago saying that i would give her her space.she actually talked and texted me alittle bit after the freind death but i understand how it is.

i really like her,but if it dosen't work out that sucks but i will move on,life is too short and you can't force something to work.i have been single for years so nothing new.i am here for her,but if she chooses to never to try to respond to me again that is her choice...i have done all i could do.if she truely wants me or to contact me she knows where to find me...


----------



## mossystate (Jan 28, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> actually no.although we have been dating for a week we were getting pretty close it seems.she said although this has happened i could still call and text her.im trying to be there for her but she's not responding.so i guess she wants her space but she should just tell me that because i don't know if she wants her space or if she wants me to be there for her.communication is key.i can't read minds...i can give people there space no problem all they have to do is tell me.i can't read there minds so i won't know what i should do.that's where communication comes in...how can i know the right thing to do or to know what someone wants when there not telling me anything? that isn't fair.



If she is not responding...THEN THAT IS YOUR ANSWER. Sorry to have to shout. lol Good lord. She is the kind of busy that is not the kind of busy you are experiencing in your life right now. Maybe she is neck deep in pain and chores and who knows what else, and a VERY new relationship is not even close to the top of her list of things to worry about right now, no matter what she told you, which might have simply been a ' best case scenario ' of what she thought it might be...communicating during this VERY stressful time for her. It's not happening that way. If you don't get why, then the future doesn't look great.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea, how dare she want to take some time for herself after her friend committed suicide when she should be spending all of her time with her boyfriend. That she's had for a week.

Good looking out there.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> if im truely smothering her she is doing the same cause we really talk to each other about the same.



Just curious, have you guys ever met in person, HeavyDuty?


----------



## JonesT (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well im not single anymore,but i feel like i still am.i got into a long-distance relationship with a great woman,but i don't know things were going great in the beginning but seems things are going astray lately.we have only been dating for like a week or so but things just don't feel like they used to.not sure it's because current situations or it's because were just drifting apart or something.whatever the case i'll just take this accordingly as it comes.>.>:blink::huh:



I hope everything works out for you bro. Give it a little time it will get better.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 29, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Still single....but made a good friend out of the visit, so that was nice



Nothing wrong with good friends.  That's usually how most good relationships start.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 29, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Nothing wrong with good friends.  That's usually how most good relationships start.


I agree...and I never pass up a new friendship....dont have many friends as it is!


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I agree...and I never pass up a new friendship....dont have many friends as it is!



Friends and people to converse with are real treasures.:happy:


----------



## Rowan (Jan 29, 2011)

imfree said:


> Friends and people to converse with are real treasures.:happy:



I definitely agree darlin, and he and i pretty much talk on a daily basis now


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I definitely agree darlin, and he and i pretty much talk on a daily basis now



... visit?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 29, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> ... visit?



yes...someone i've known for a few years online came to Florida for work and stopped by for a few minutes to meet me since he was here in the state. And??


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

Rowan said:


> yes...someone i've known for a few years online came to Florida for work and stopped by for a few minutes to meet me since he was here in the state. And??



What do mean "And?" I was merely curious.

So whats new?


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

In other news.. EWWW! I just sprayed a little roachie. Got him GOOD! though im low on spray 

Seems my fogger worked. I went ballistic because i saw -one- that maybe wandered in.

My exciting life! lmao. So who is up for some talkin?


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

I still be the single.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 29, 2011)

I have one foot firmly planted in this thread, and as for the other foot, I think some of the toes are crossing the line out of it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm kind of in the same scenario. I'm technically single. But now I'm only seeing one guy. Cut out the two others. But there's another guy who's on my mind, and has been for a long time, and I'm thinking of going down that route if things with the one I'm seeing now don't work out as much.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

mossystate said:


> If she is not responding...THEN THAT IS YOUR ANSWER. Sorry to have to shout. lol Good lord. She is the kind of busy that is not the kind of busy you are experiencing in your life right now. Maybe she is neck deep in pain and chores and who knows what else, and a VERY new relationship is not even close to the top of her list of things to worry about right now, no matter what she told you, which might have simply been a ' best case scenario ' of what she thought it might be...communicating during this VERY stressful time for her. It's not happening that way. If you don't get why, then the future doesn't look great.




i see what you are saying.all i asked for was alittle comunnication that's all.not much,just alittle.all she had to do was tell me she wanted space and it would have been granted.

i just didn't know for sure,sometimes im the type of person you just have to be straight-foward,i respect that the most,sometimes it's hard to read people,no could mean yes and yes could mean no things like that.she said that she was being alittle distant.but i think alot of people in this thread don't understand what im trying to say,seems like im looking like the bad guy or something.

but there are 2 sides to every coin.i understand what she is going threw,and i feel her pain.she told me i could still talk to her after what has happened,she shoudn't have told me that if that's not what she really wanted.say what you mean and mean what you say...telling someone you can talk to them but them ignoring your calls and text is VERY misleading...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

JonesT said:


> I hope everything works out for you bro. Give it a little time it will get better.




thanks alot keen-folk(i mean,you gotta be right?).XD but yeah man i hope it does too,we are talking again so im hoping for the best,if not tis life.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i see what you are saying.all i asked for was alittle comunnication that's all.not much,just alittle.all she had to do was tell me she wanted space and it would have been granted.
> 
> i just didn't know for sure,sometimes im the type of person you just have to be straight-foward,i respect that the most,sometimes it's hard to read people,no could mean yes and yes could mean no things like that.she said that she was being alittle distant.but i think alot of people in this thread don't understand what im trying to say,seems like im looking like the bad guy or something.
> 
> but there are 2 sides to every coin.i understand what she is going threw,and i feel her pain.she told me i could still talk to her after what has happened,she shoudn't have told me that if that's not what she really wanted.say what you mean and mean what you say...telling someone you can talk to them but them ignoring your calls and text is VERY misleading...


Right now, her attention is elsewhere. 

She hasn't said, 'I don't want to talk to you anymore', has she? I don't see her behavior as misleading at all. Perhaps you see it that way because you're not getting what you want but reread my first sentence. 

Let me ask YOU a question--how thoughtful are you being considering how fragile and/or distracted she is at the moment? It is frustrating when we can't get what we want but you've only barely begun talking. I haven't seen you respond to the question of whether or not you've even met yet, but you seem to be far more invested in this 'relationship' than she can be right now and saying what she should or shouldn't do regardless of how direct you are is more about your own issues and not hers. 

You're probably not a bad guy and I really don't think anyone is condemning you but you really are making this all about yourself when right now...it has to be all about her and her needs if you really care for her.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Right now, her attention is elsewhere.
> 
> She hasn't said, 'I don't want to talk to you anymore', has she? I don't see her behavior as misleading at all. Perhaps you see it that way because you're not getting what you want but reread my first sentence.
> 
> ...




great post Casting but that's just the thing.im trying to be there but she won't let me.  im trying to call her and be there for her and be supportive but that is impossible when someone is not responding to you. i do care about her,i always put others before myself always.i understand what she is going threw,but in order for me to help with that she has to let me in,she has to let me talk to her.and no we haven't met yet...just phone calls and text and things like that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Right now, her attention is elsewhere.
> 
> She hasn't said, 'I don't want to talk to you anymore', has she? I don't see her behavior as misleading at all. Perhaps you see it that way because you're not getting what you want but reread my first sentence.
> 
> ...





HeavyDuty24 said:


> great post Casting but that's just the thing.im trying to be there but she won't let me.  *im trying to call her and be there for her* and be supportive but that is impossible when someone is not responding to you. i do care about her,i always put others before myself always.i understand what she is going threw,but in order for me to help with that she has to let me in,she has to let me talk to her.and no we haven't met yet...just phone calls and text and things like that.



What Casting said is you need to make it about HER needs. You are trying to call her and be there for her - you are imposing what YOU think she needs. Clearly, if she's not contacting you, what she needs right now is space, and you're not giving that to her. Different people grieve in different ways. Some people need a shoulder to cry on and to be listened to... others need alone time to grieve quietly without interference. It sounds like right now she's in a stage where she needs alone time. She'll come to you herself if that changes.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What Casting said is you need to make it about HER needs. You are trying to call her and be there for her - you are imposing what YOU think she needs. Clearly, if she's not contacting you, what she needs right now is space, and you're not giving that to her. Different people grieve in different ways. Some people need a shoulder to cry on and to be listened to... others need alone time to grieve quietly without interference. It sounds like right now she's in a stage where she needs alone time. She'll come to you herself if that changes.




well that's just the thing i really don't know what she needs or wants.she says one thing and does another,guess she is confused and i can understand that.she says she wants me to be there for her but she's not letting me.so i guess she really does want alone time,i will just let her contact me then when she gets ready,i know she is going threw alot right now and if she wants me she knows where to find me so.if she dosen't come back,she was never mine anyway,if she does come back,looks like she was.thank you everyone for the advice,i do appreciate different opinions and thoughts.im really not a selfish person at all,and im sorry if i came of that way cause im not,so sorry if it seemed like i was.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't think you were selfish, just possibly inexperienced at dealing with people who are grieving, which is a perfectly natural thing to be if you're relatively young.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I didn't think you were selfish, just possibly inexperienced at dealing with people who are grieving, which is a perfectly natural thing to be if you're relatively young.




yes that's true.i mean i have known some people with losses,but not alot of them have had lost like these.i do admit i don't have many freinds it's just me so you do have a point there.and this is my first girlfreind in god knows when (lol) so it is kinda to be expected i guess.LOL these things do happen at times.LOL im only 25,i do know alot for my age and i always felt i had an old soul but there is still much things for me to learn and know,you learn something everyday of life. and people do greive in different ways,and if you really don't know that person it's hard to know what exactly to do.everyone is different.


----------



## madisonaikers (Jan 29, 2011)

snuffy2000 said:


> Slap me in here too, seems like all the girls I'm interested in are either taken, or not interested in guys.
> 
> Wut do? :doh:
> 
> /considers moving.




awwww....i feel really bad...you made me smile on an otherwise very boring saturday night


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well that's just the thing i really don't know what she needs or wants.she says one thing and does another,guess she is confused and i can understand that.she says she wants me to be there for her but she's not letting me.so i guess she really does want alone time,i will just let her contact me then when she gets ready,i know she is going threw alot right now and if she wants me she knows where to find me so.if she dosen't come back,she was never mine anyway,if she does come back,looks like she was.thank you everyone for the advice,i do appreciate different opinions and thoughts.im really not a selfish person at all,and im sorry if i came of that way cause im not,so sorry if it seemed like i was.



Im in a situation where i want friends, and when i meet a new friend, i try to talk to them,, to let them know that it is new and exciting, and that i value and thank them for their friendship.. after that i do not know how to "read" and im not really sure what the next step is, or if in just a "lunch" for them, three conversations then they show the true "Them."

Any tips?


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

madisonaikers said:


> awwww....i feel really bad...you made me smile on an otherwise very boring saturday night



Id move within feeding distance of you :wubu: .. or meet you somewhere, say, Olive Garden. 

Or come out here, and youd be treated like a queen :smitten:

I certify this thread as "made by a single."


----------



## Zoom (Jan 29, 2011)

Make mine a double!


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

Zoom said:


> Make mine a double!



Double pizza?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Im in a situation where i want friends, and when i meet a new friend, i try to talk to them,, to let them know that it is new and exciting, and that i value and thank them for their friendship.. after that i do not know how to "read" and im not really sure what the next step is, or if in just a "lunch" for them, three conversations then they show the true "Them."
> 
> Any tips?




lol not sure if this is sarcasm or what.i feel it is though.lol could be wrong though.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> lol not sure if this is sarcasm or what.i feel it is though.lol could be wrong though.



I wish it was, but its not. I thought this the place to ask an honest question. i sometimes meet people (by "meet" i mean, online) and have a few convos, but then they become "unavailable" and im just like 'wtf.' And then, these same people say that "I should somehow know, with intuition" .. some of us dont HAVE that.

Assume convos went well, and then you just gradually found the other person unreachable, or with an attitude all the time. Yet, you didnt DO anything wrong. What is this meaning? Just, two or three talks, a few messages, and then its as if they adjusted their stance to you as "do not respond to this person" - ? No signs, no nothing? .. now at that last sentence, i COULD be wrong. Its just the sudden transition, with no forewarning, no obvious psycho vibes (? what are psycho vibes? im not pervy and thats good, etc) etc that gets me. 



This is the first time ive really opened up at one of the things i think about, when im at work, about how my online life is going, since i have no flesh and bloodfriends until something maybe becomes out of the online life. Im sure there are many in my shoes, using the social networking with your info, etc etc, maybe linking it off of here, or wherever, .. the goal is to have some actual REAL people to call friends. Im starting to think its not me. Maybe it is, but i dont see it. Has anyone had this happen, if you communicate normally and openly and then you just kind of get cold-shouldered and only get attitude when or if you press them hard as to why, the potential friend, and yes we are talking just platonic? Or when someone acts as if all their life troubles are related to YOu for trying to befriend them? i dont get this.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I wish it was, but its not. I thought this the place to ask an honest question. i sometimes meet people (by "meet" i mean, online) and have a few convos, but then they become "unavailable" and im just like 'wtf.' And then, these same people say that "I should somehow know, with intuition" .. some of us dont HAVE that.
> 
> Assume convos went well, and then you just gradually found the other person unreachable, or with an attitude all the time. Yet, you didnt DO anything wrong. What is this meaning? Just, two or three talks, a few messages, and then its as if they adjusted their stance to you as "do not respond to this person" - ? No signs, no nothing? .. now at that last sentence, i COULD be wrong. Its just the sudden transition, with no forewarning, no obvious psycho vibes (? what are psycho vibes? im not pervy and thats good, etc) etc that gets me.
> 
> ...




o im sorry man i wasn't sure. you just wrote the story of my life.this happens to me all the time.i really don't understand when all is going well and then they start giving you "the cold shoulder" all of a sudden.i feel that this may mean they have met someone else. i don't have many real life freinds,most of my freinds are online freinds.the reason i don't have many real life freinds now is because they weren't really freinds to begin with so had to let them go.i suck at detecting sarcasm and stuff so sorry man.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> o im sorry man i wasn't sure. you just wrote the story of my life.this happens to me all the time.i really don't understand when all is going well and then they start giving you "the cold shoulder" all of a sudden.i feel that this may mean they have met someone else. i don't have many real life freinds,most of my freinds are online freinds.the reason i don't have many real life freinds now is because they weren't really freinds to begin with so had to let them go.i suck at detecting sarcasm and stuff so sorry man.



Thats basically EXACTLY what is happening to me! The thing that wigs me out is, they all SAY they are "Excited to meet new people and make new friends." And then they are on your facebook, and you have their # and you call them "sometimes' and text them, or message them on here.. and its either nothing, or its a "really attitudious mail back" thats like then veting ANGER at you (?) or their "Tone" is like "I cnat believe i need to take time to respond to this person" OR its as if every bad thing that happened the past two weeks, they tell you, as if they wont you to feel like things arent good at all, .. man i dont know.

And all was good, and they get nastier and nastier, and the thing is, you started off being a FRIEND. 

And in my case, they give you the "i dont need to explain myself" since they made reference to talking to someone EVERY DAY while they state they are ridiculously busy and cant do anything.. so they are letting you know they DO talk to people..

it actually makes me angry because they just switched up and dont TELL anyone ? Then they say "You should 'know'?" man, not kind words... 

and i hope im wrong.. since i maintain my true inquisitive nature, and ask "if something is happening, TELL ME."

Im not really a fan of the "they think we should be psychic" thing. God or bad, LET YOU KNOW. Even if you only wanted to be "Talking friends." because otherwise, it just makes them look *******.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Thats basically EXACTLY what is happening to me! The thing that wigs me out is, they all SAY they are "Excited to meet new people and make new friends." And then they are on your facebook, and you have their # and you call them "sometimes' and text them, or message them on here.. and its either nothing, or its a "really attitudious mail back" thats like then veting ANGER at you (?) or their "Tone" is like "I cnat believe i need to take time to respond to this person" OR its as if every bad thing that happened the past two weeks, they tell you, as if they wont you to feel like things arent good at all, .. man i dont know.
> 
> And all was good, and they get nastier and nastier, and the thing is, you started off being a FRIEND.
> 
> ...




i totally agree man.if you want me to do something tell me and let me know.sometimes "hints" can be misleading or your not sure if they are wrong or right.sometimes when they act like it seems there just not into you or something.i have had that happen to me a bunch of times alot.like i said story of my life pretty much.i hate it when they act like you have done something and you haven't done anything at all.argh that is frustrating you try to do all the right things but your still not doing it right.i mean we are only humans you know. i hate getting stuck in the freinds zone it does happen argh.i hate it when they think you should no everything without telling you that is just not realistic.sure sometimes you can pick up on vibes and stuff but other times not...


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i totally agree man.if you want me to do something tell me and let me know.sometimes "hints" can be misleading or your not sure if they are wrong or right.sometimes when they act like it seems there just not into you or something.i have had that happen to me a bunch of times alot.like i said story of my life pretty much.i hate it when they act like you have done something and you haven't done anything at all.argh that is frustrating you try to do all the right things but your still not doing it right.i mean we are only humans you know. i hate getting stuck in the freinds zone it does happen argh.i hate it when they think you should no everything without telling you that is just not realistic.sure sometimes you can pick up on vibes and stuff but other times not...



They basically act as if they are better than you.

Sometimes, i think they really do think that.

My working theory: Unless they tell you otherwise, act as if you are still friends, and assume they really are being serious that your messages just arent reaching them all the time, due to their busyness. If they dont like you, get them to flat-out TELL you. Because they, thinking they are "better' Than you" Funk that. 

I mean, think about it. Who are they...


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

I hate it when im right.


----------



## madisonaikers (Jan 30, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Id move within feeding distance of you :wubu: .. or meet you somewhere, say, Olive Garden.
> 
> Or come out here, and youd be treated like a queen :smitten:
> 
> I certify this thread as "made by a single."



mmm olive garden sounds amazing right now. Ever had the type of night where no matter what you eat, its not exactly what your really after therefore your not satisfied


----------



## penguin (Jan 30, 2011)

So, three or four pages back we were talking about dating sites and profiles. I've had the same humorous profile since then, and I've been getting some interesting responses. A lot of them are of the "how r u" or "great tits" variety, but some of them are from guys who actually put some effort into their replies. Some go waaaaay over the top, but some respond in the same vein and are funny and interesting. I don't know if I'll meet any of them, as it seems most of them just want to meet for sex (and I've got that need covered), but they're making for good conversation anyway.


----------



## penguin (Jan 30, 2011)

But wtf is it with people thinking "looking for long term" = "let's hook up and shag all night"??


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 30, 2011)

penguin said:


> But wtf is it with people thinking "looking for long term" = "let's hook up and shag all night"??



Maybe they think if you're profile's been up for a while that you'll eventually resort to "I'll take what I can get." But they should know a sexy ass woman like yourself is getting her physical needs covered.


----------



## penguin (Jan 30, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Maybe they think if you're profile's been up for a while that you'll eventually resort to "I'll take what I can get." But they should know a sexy ass woman like yourself is getting her physical needs covered.



Heh, and covered I do. At the moment, anyway!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 30, 2011)

Still single. I admit I don't want to rush into anything after the mess that was my last relationship, but damn I miss having someone there for me. Just having another person to talk to, share things with- someone to tell me they were thinking of me through out the day. And someone to just cuddle with. Especially with Valentines Day around the corner. :sigh:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 30, 2011)

penguin said:


> But wtf is it with people thinking "looking for long term" = "let's hook up and shag all night"??



it's always funny when they have long-term but "shagging" tendecies.XD LOL!


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

I skipped over some posts, but i can tell you: Sometimes, you just have to "let them go." The ability to do so is one you may not have early on in your life, but after putting your hand on the hot stove enough times, you start to know what to look for, and particularly when you realize "The issue lies with them" (though you arent perfect..) .. you get to say a real, honest, "Screw 'em." 

Happened just the other night. You basically have to TRUST your instincts.. run with it. Whatever chemical imbalance or life entitlement the other feels.. is NOT your issue. So play nice, until it just reaches critical mass, and go out with a big finger up in the air and say, "I tried, have yourself, you conceited person."

Because i feel that a large part of it is, conceitment.. focusing on those relationships "beneficial" to them, and putting their life up on a pedestal, that nobody can reach and they get to shoot flamethrowers on, when the efforts of friendship to climb the pedestal dont SCREAM "I am a golden ticket" or "I am a handsome man that has it all going on" or "I am a Golden God," but rather "I am an ordinary man" or "I am mired in debt and I am working to advance my life, WITH FRIENDS IN IT as opposed to not" .. and then you get knocked off the pedestal.. _with ice, moreso than fire._ 

Hope this helps. There will be more pedestals, until you find that down-to-earth girl that has a house in the field, sittig in it, tending to her needs, and inviting a worthy suitror in, with the door open. Come in, have some dinner..  (This is the 'Field and pedestals" example.

*Feels good to "kick the mighty "better" people, those that brag about their stuff and "what they do" to the curb and then brush your shoulders off and have a nice tasty pizza and chill out all day before you do what works for you in your life and find a good friend, doesnt it? *brushes your shoulders off. Git. That. Dirt off your shoulders. Gotta git. dat..[b/]

This is heyyou, and i have the Penthouse suite on the 38th floor of the Marriott Hotel in New York City at $1500 a NIGHT, as the epic boombasticness of my singleness. We should have a Singles bash .. in Michigan, or perhaps Florida  ... ok, i dont have the Penthouse, but im liking the southeast as well as the "mid-north," especially this time of year.. i guess im a snowbird.

Who thinks a "Singles Bash" is a good idea?  And i have bottles and bottles of 2 litres of Pepsi of rep and love for this thread. its epic. 

As to the 99 problems...  





*


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2011)

...what...


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 30, 2011)

penguin said:


> But wtf is it with people thinking "looking for long term" = "let's hook up and shag all night"??



It is that new English...you know..like new math...hehehehe


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Sometimes when I open this thread I think, WTF? And then I think nostalgic thoughts about the 2010 singles thread.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

Women they come and go, but you can rely on a truck.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Sometimes when I open this thread I think, WTF? And then I think nostalgic thoughts about the 2010 singles thread.



You cant go back in time. Just go forth, and "Git! (git!) Dat! (dat!) Dirt off your shoulders. Gotta git (git!) dat (dat!) dirt off yoru shoulders.. go'n, brush ya shoulders off." - Jay-Z "Brush your shoulders off" .. transition into Jay-Z "I got 99 problems" .. "If you havin girl problems,i feel bad for you, son. I got 99 problems, but the girl aint one."

Been brushin' my shoulders off getting that dirt off my shoulders, and it feels good. Other singles should do the same.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2011)

You can probably put your wang in a tail pipe, too. WHO NEEDS WOMEN?!


----------



## Ash (Jan 30, 2011)

supersoup said:


> You can probably put your wang in a tail pipe, too. WHO NEEDS WOMEN?!



Make sure the truck is not too hot or too cold. Wangs don't like extreme temperatures. Like Jay-Z said "30's the new 20, and I'm hot still..better broad better aut-o-mo-bile." 

*nods*


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2011)

Ashley said:


> Make sure the truck is not too hot or too cold. Wangs don't like extreme temperatures. Like Jay-Z said "30's the new 20, and I'm hot still..better broad better aut-o-mo-bile."
> 
> *nods*



Thank you for this. I was unable to locate the exact lyric where Jay-Z *also* mentions the tail pipe secret, but this proves that it is out there. Once I get my Hova-dex back from the shop, I'll get the exacts up.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 30, 2011)

*peeks head in*

I thought Heyyou was insufferable in Hyde Park, but this takes the motherfrakking cake.

*exits thread*


----------



## frankman (Jan 30, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> [...]
> 
> Because i feel that a large part of it is, *conceitment*.. [...]



I feel a large part of that sentence is not in the dictionary, son.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

frankman said:


> I feel a large part of that sentence is not in the dictionary, son.



Hello, grammar police.

I find it highly humorous some people think it is "all about them." They really think that, which makes it all the more funny.

Conceited and vein, and they are to provide amusement for us who have the truck and need nothing else.

And as one of the conceited females said.. "Feel whatever you want." (I feel pretty, thank you. I feel pretty, oh so pretty, that i feel pretty and witty and gay. And i pity any girl who is not me today, fa-la-la-la-la-la-la-laaa-la-la.)

_"If you are having girl problems, i feel bad for you, son. I have 99 problems, but the female is not one." - Jay-Z._

Now, as to that tailpipe... what color smoke are you seeing? I may be of assistance. A tailpipe never lies.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 30, 2011)

You are a sad, sad man.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

Dromond said:


> You are a sad, sad man.



Facts? Evidence? Proof of any kind?

What if i were to say the same about you?

I wont, since i have no facts, nor evidence.

How is your tailpipe doing?


----------



## Dromond (Jan 30, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Facts? Evidence? Proof of any kind?
> 
> What if i were to say the same about you?
> 
> ...



I don't belong in this thread, because I'm happily married to a sexy BBW and don't need a tailpipe to get my rocks off. 

You don't belong in this thread, because you have no hope of ever getting anything other than a tailpipe.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2011)

playing...you


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

I am a single tailpipe inspector. I dont do dual. Thats just not my thing.

Who wants cookies?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 30, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> _"If you are having girl problems, i feel bad for you, son. I have 99 problems, but the female is not one." - Jay-Z._
> 
> .



I'm pretty sure it actually ends with "but a bitch ain't one"


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 30, 2011)

frankman said:


> I feel a large part of that sentence is not in the dictionary, son.


I feel a large part of that poster is not in reality either.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

Time to go over to the store to go get some food for this party. We need to have parties in this thread, as if we were at an actual get-together. 

Im getting 2% milk, oreos, and Tropicana fruit punch. What else shall i get?


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I'm pretty sure it actually ends with "but a bitch ain't one"



You said it, not me. I was putting into proper english the late, great Jay-Z, since i have grammar police on my ass.

Now what do YOU want for this party? Im halfway to the store, so there is still time for me to get something!

(And CP, fantasy parties work for me too. Reality, be damned. Join the dark side, because once you go black you never go back.)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 30, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> You said it, not me. I was putting into proper english the late, great Jay-Z, since i have grammar police on my ass.
> 
> Now what do YOU want for this party? Im halfway to the store, so there is still time for me to get something!
> 
> (And CP, fantasy parties work for me too. Reality, be damned. Join the dark side, because once you go black you never go back.)



I want whatever it is you're smoking.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> You said it, not me. I was putting into proper english the late, great Jay-Z, since i have grammar police on my ass.
> 
> Now what do YOU want for this party? Im halfway to the store, so there is still time for me to get something!
> 
> (And CP, fantasy parties work for me too. Reality, be damned. Join the dark side, because once you go black you never go back.)



Jay-Z is dead?


----------



## frankman (Jan 30, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> You said it, not me. I was putting into proper english the late, great Jay-Z, since i have grammar police on my ass.



Okay, I wish I wasn't doing this, but I can't resist.

What you're doing wrong has nothing to do with grammar. Grammar refers to the structure of a sentence, which doesn't change if you replace one noun for another, or, if you're really into it, make a noun up. Your problem is vocabulary, which refers to single words.

The structure of this sentence though IS slightly off, since you used the comma between "late" and "great", which connects late to Jay-Z, who I think isn't dead yet. If you wanted to imply he's not so good anymore, you should have dropped the comma, making "late" refer to the other adjective, "great".

That concludes the lesson in your language. It was just to placate my irritation concerning a pet peeve, because with your posting style and skill, it really is anyone's guess what the fuck you were trying to say.


----------



## frankman (Jan 30, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Jay-Z is dead?



Unable to rep. But I do love you more.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 30, 2011)

Just dipped into this thread for the first time in a while....

...I am SO confused!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 30, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Jay-Z is dead?



Sweet. I was only single because Beyonce was taken.

*slicks back hair conceitmently*


----------



## penguin (Jan 30, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Just dipped into this thread for the first time in a while....
> 
> ...I am SO confused!



Me too, but I've been following it. Or trying to.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2011)

Everyone stop. 

This thread has a singular purpose and topic. Keep it on topic or we'll have to start dealing with those who constantly derail it in a more "official" capacity. 

Thanks.

/mod


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still single, I just got through that whole "picking up the pieces and putting them back together with sticky tack" bit, and feel like I might be ready to try again. 

Definitely getting tired of dealing with serial monogamists.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 31, 2011)

snuffy2000 said:


> Still single, I just got through that whole "picking up the pieces and putting them back together with sticky tack" bit, and feel like I might be ready to try again.
> 
> Definitely getting tired of dealing with serial monogamists.



That is a very real feeling, the feeling of gluing a heart back together.  .. in time, you may try again, and very likely, differently, and with someone different! Also different "type" of person. Having self esteem under your belt to not apologize to one thats not worth it (and that wronged you) helps too. 

Im still single, and ive learned that when and if the time is right for a relationship, it will come naturally, not artificially, as so many prefer.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 1, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Jay-Z is dead?




no,Jay-Z is illumanati. you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

.. still single :smitten: and enjoying this day!

Question: What is your favorite way to meet new people, as a single man or woman?


----------



## Ash (Feb 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Question: What is your favorite way to meet new people, as a single man or woman?



Monster truck rallies.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 1, 2011)

Lines at ATM's.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 1, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Lines at ATM.



that was weird...went to edit and it did that thar


----------



## StickMan (Feb 1, 2011)

Being single: Annoying.

Being single, and Christian-and-thus-ATM, and looking for a girl who shares those values whilst simultaneously not being horrifically judgmental: Even more annoying.

Having to constantly remind yourself that you caused the end of all three of your previous relationships, and thus shouldn't date until you can get a feel for how to actually maintain a relationship instead of selfishly ignoring the other person whenever convenient: PAINFULLY annoying.

Oh well, being single gives me more time to study and work out, thereby increasing my attractiveness to the opposite sex -barring some of those here, for whom I would have to roughly triple in weight to satisfy. I'm 116 lbs.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 1, 2011)

Still single....but I've become just popular enough in my social life to confuse the hell out of myself...


----------



## AlethaBBW (Feb 1, 2011)

Suddenly Single.


----------



## penguin (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been chatting on POF with two other guys lately, and they both want to meet up. Since the guy I'm seeing is really just sex and not dating, I'm thinking I might give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 1, 2011)

penguin said:


> I've been chatting on POF with two other guys lately, and they both want to meet up. Since the guy I'm seeing is really just sex and not dating, I'm thinking I might give it a go and see what happens.



Our cups runneth over, girl... (in more ways than one!)


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a heads up, some posts will get removed if they arent about "being single." One of mine did, i just checked it out.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Just a heads up, some posts will get removed if they arent about "being single." One of mine did, i just checked it out.




We are talking about being single. We're just single with some developing options for not being single in the future.

Talking about the struggles of being single-- whether it's when there's just been a break-up of a long term relationship, or some other thing that's made it a sullen, lonely, and dark-period kind of single OR (once you've given yourself a chance to heal) whether you're a content but ready single who's looking and trying to get back into the active dating scene (or in penguin's case you are back into the active dating scene)-- is what this thread is about.

Being alone isn't easy. And getting to a point where you're nervously yet excitedly meeting new people who may or may not turn out to be potential long term mates isn't easy either. Sure they each present their own difficulties, but the core of it is really learning how to deal with rejection without losing your sense of self or self esteem and learning how to move on to find something lasting that does work. 

But at any stage of the process, it's all a part of "being single."


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> We are talking about being single. We're just single with some developing options for not being single in the future.
> 
> Talking about the struggles of being single-- whether it's when there's just been a break-up of a long term relationship, or some other thing that's made it a sullen, lonely, and dark-period kind of single OR (once you've given yourself a chance to heal) whether you're a content but ready single who's looking and trying to get back into the active dating scene (or in penguin's case you are back into the active dating scene)-- is what this thread is about.
> 
> ...



Im glad you explained a bit. I am at the "nervously excited" phase, but then some of the same old dreck that comes from people that want to shoot down and make substandard an attempt at friendship come in and ruin it all. Fostering the resentment is easily dismissed particularly if you never meant the person, but the snippiness is a bit harder to digest. When all is said and done, its all good.

All i ask is "Fair discussion" about all aspects, and i feel like i know a thing or two about this (particularly the latter half of the first paragraph) with the great rep ive received (and gave to you, LL78, i appreciate yirour friendly personality and im sure it wont "Change up" as it does w some singles) and i did voice my concern to a moderator, because i DO ask fair discussion, not singling me out.

So is there any more specific aspect of single we should discuss? Such as, how do you determine compatibility with someone else? What are some of the things you should look for, to see if someone is really "into you" even as friends as you are, even if you are "nervously excited".

Im taking notes


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Im glad you explained a bit. I am at the "nervously excited" phase, but then some of the same old dreck that comes from people that want to shoot down and make substandard an attempt at friendship come in and ruin it all. Fostering the resentment is easily dismissed particularly if you never meant the person, but the snippiness is a bit harder to digest. When all is said and done, its all good.
> 
> All i ask is "Fair discussion" about all aspects, and i feel like i know a thing or two about this (particularly the latter half of the first paragraph) with the great rep ive received (and gave to you, LL78, i appreciate yirour friendly personality and im sure it wont "Change up" as it does w some singles) and i did voice my concern to a moderator, because i DO ask fair discussion, not singling me out.
> 
> ...



You've been warned twice now. Stop making veiled comments about other people and members, bringing non-board issues to thread as a way to poke, provoke, and bait anyone. 

Stop and you'll have no issue, or continue and see how that goes. 

Thanks.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> You've been warned twice now. Stop making veiled comments about other people and members, bringing non-board issues to thread as a way to poke, provoke, and bait anyone.
> 
> Stop and you'll have no issue, or continue and see how that goes.
> 
> Thanks.



I just PMd you saying "I will be mindful." It seems you posted this at the same time. That means we are on the same wavelength, and thats good.

The title of my PM was "Ok. I dont want any trouble" and said what i just said in a slightly different way.

I will adjust so that i dont head down the road of infractions. its a slippery road and can get out of control fast, so i slam the brakes on that turn now. Is that fair? Now, i act out my resolution to not warrant anymore of those "things." I never said i liked them so ill try, really hard, to not earn more. I did read your post, so its on me now. Fair?

Thanks


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I just PMd you saying "I will be mindful." It seems you posted this at the same time. That means we are on the same wavelength, and thats good.
> 
> The title of my PM was "Ok. I dont want any trouble" and said what i just said in a slightly different way.
> 
> ...



Super. Glad we're on the same page. 

Thanks.


----------



## penguin (Feb 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Our cups runneth over, girl... (in more ways than one!)



lol that they do. It's a strange situation for me to be in! I think I'll meet them both to see if there's any spark there, and go from there. I just don't know the etiquette involved here, as the first guy is a casual thing. Do I let him know I'm going on dates with other guys or what? I don't know if any of them will turn into anything...but it'll be fun to see!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Im glad you explained a bit. I am at the "nervously excited" phase, but then some of the same old dreck that comes from people that want to shoot down and make substandard an attempt at friendship come in and ruin it all. Fostering the resentment is easily dismissed particularly if you never meant the person, but the snippiness is a bit harder to digest. When all is said and done, its all good.
> 
> All i ask is "Fair discussion" about all aspects, and i feel like i know a thing or two about this (particularly the latter half of the first paragraph) with the great rep ive received (and gave to you, LL78, i appreciate yirour friendly personality and im sure it wont "Change up" as it does w some singles) and i did voice my concern to a moderator, because i DO ask fair discussion, not singling me out.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha...I think part of your problem may be overanalyzing a bit, Heyyou. 

I've found that if I like someone, I like them...I've also found that if I like someone, I try to be nice, friendly, charming, flirty; in other words, I let them know I like them. Granted, I'm _not_ going to know _immediately_ whether I like someone enough to eventually have a relationship with them, so it's not like I can tell him from "go" that he's going to end up in the friend zone or not. Just like he can't tell when he sees a headshot and reads a best-foot-forward snip-it about me if he's going to end up seeing long term potential in me. So it's always a risk talking to someone new. BUT, it's a risk worth taking. The rush of excitement when you first meet someone and start to talk and notice things in common and cute little things they do...all of those things come with possibility that it's just not going to work out and you're not going to be compatible. I don't think you CAN know immediately if you're compatible with someone. I think that's something you both have to figure out as you go along. Now, I think there are times where you know immediately that you're NOT compatible with someone, but that's a different question altogether. 

Now, if I don't like someone, I'm polite but short, and I'm clear with how I feel and what I think. (Even if someone turns out to be not what you're looking for, there's no reason to be rude to someone, especially when that someone has obviously seen something they like about you and stuck their neck out enough to say so.) I haven't always been so in touch with myself either, though. And there have been times in the past where I have continued to talk nicely with someone in a getting-to-know-you-for-potential-dating situation even after I had already pretty much decided that this person was going to be no more than a friend to me because he was a nice person, and I didn't want to hurt his feelings. As you get older and more mature, though, you see that while being nice is important, it's NOT nice to lead people on. Just because you're smiling and being polite doesn't mean you're being nice. What's nice is to be honest. What's right is to be honest. Unfortunately some people still think they're 3-years-olds and if they put a pillow in front of their face, you can't see them. They think if you just ignore someone, they'll just somehow go away or disappear, and they won't have to deal with the fallout. And it's THOSE people who, quite frankly, suck ass. How can you spot them up front? You can't. You just have to roll with the punches as they come. That's both the fun and horror of it all.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 1, 2011)

Back to 100% single. Last dude left is practically never around anymore so I'm giving that up. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 1, 2011)

penguin said:


> lol that they do. It's a strange situation for me to be in! I think I'll meet them both to see if there's any spark there, and go from there. I just don't know the etiquette involved here, as the first guy is a casual thing. Do I let him know I'm going on dates with other guys or what? I don't know if any of them will turn into anything...but it'll be fun to see!



Well, what's your relationship with casual guy like? When, in my past, I've had a causal partner, we were also really good friends and tended to talk about relationship issues in general and would talk to each other about getting messages from new people and things like that. I tend to think that if I'm close enough to someone to let him put parts of his body inside me, then I'm close enough to tell him I'm having a lunchdate next Tuesday.  And I don't know how long you've been talking to either of the new guys, but if you think there's even a remote possibility that you could be intimate with either of them, I'd definitely tell casual guy just in the interests of disclosure simply because of the potential health risks involved with new and multiple partners. I just like for everyone to know where I stand with them because I absolutely hate it when come to find out that I didn't know where I stood with someone (or I thought I stood in a completely different place with them than what reality was). Just my thoughts...


----------



## penguin (Feb 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Well, what's your relationship with casual guy like?



We don't talk much between visits, except to arrange when it's going to be, pretty much. But when he's here we talk a lot about a whole bunch of stuff. 

You're right about the sexual health part of it, so I suppose I better let him know if things come to that with the other guys! Bringing it up will be a bit bizarre, because AFAIK he's not interested in taking things further at this time, which is fine, but still...telling someone you're seeing like this that you'll be seeing other people is just a bit odd for me


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 1, 2011)

penguin said:


> We don't talk much between visits, except to arrange when it's going to be, pretty much. But when he's here we talk a lot about a whole bunch of stuff.
> 
> You're right about the sexual health part of it, so I suppose I better let him know if things come to that with the other guys! Bringing it up will be a bit bizarre, because AFAIK he's not interested in taking things further at this time, which is fine, but still...telling someone you're seeing like this that you'll be seeing other people is just a bit odd for me



I agree...it would still be kind of uncomfortable. Good luck! (With all three of them!)


----------



## Oirish (Feb 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Im glad you explained a bit. I am at the "nervously excited" phase, but then some of the same old dreck that comes from people that want to shoot down and make substandard an attempt at friendship come in and ruin it all. Fostering the resentment is easily dismissed particularly if you never meant the person, but the snippiness is a bit harder to digest. When all is said and done, its all good.
> 
> All i ask is "Fair discussion" about all aspects, and i feel like i know a thing or two about this (particularly the latter half of the first paragraph) with the great rep ive received (and gave to you, LL78, i appreciate yirour friendly personality and im sure it wont "Change up" as it does w some singles) and i did voice my concern to a moderator, because i DO ask fair discussion, not singling me out.
> 
> ...




In regard to your last paragraph's questions I would say determining compatibility with another person is a time consuming task. The "love at first sight" situation is unfortunately rare and most early interactions with someone aren't going to answer those questions. You aren't meeting them, you are meeting their representitive. It's like Facebook or a dating site. We all to some extent put on a bit of a show with these sites. It's usually unintentional because we have a hard time looking at ourselves objectively and wouldn't want to air out our dirty laundry in public anyway. 
The best advice I can give is try not to build anyone up to much. Take things in stride calmly without being aloof and let things progress naturally. If the person you meet turns out to be someone you feel incompatible with the signs often pop up quick. Try to have fun while figuring that out. 
Building someone up too much, putting them on a pedastel, can be seen as a sign of desperation and is often a big turn-off for many people. 
So I guess I'm saying just try to relax, let things come to you, and be sure to really listen to what the people you interact with have to say. Everyone likes a good listener.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 1, 2011)

This is great advice! And to piggyback a little, just because a woman is outwardly pretty and attractive and you want to sleep with her doesn't mean she's perfect and should subject to immediate worship based upon her appearance. I've heard from beautiful women that although it can be flattering, it is mostly annoying to them to be placed on that pedastal Oirish was talking about for just that reason. It tells them that you're shallow and put too much value on looks, and it simultaneously makes them feel you don't care to actually know who they are. And while I don't have personal experience on the beauty/lust issue, I can tell you that if a man is too clingy too soon, it does have the air of desperation to me, and that's unattractive. Women want a man who's interested in who she is...things about her...and if you're already falling all over yourself to be with her on day one, not only is that a sign you're not truly interested in her, it doesn't say very much about you. If you were a man who valued his own worth, you'd want to be with a woman you know is a quality person all the way around, and you'd want to invest the time in truly finding that out.




Oirish said:


> In regard to your last paragraph's questions I would say determining compatibility with another person is a time consuming task. The "love at first sight" situation is unfortunately rare and most early interactions with someone aren't going to answer those questions. You aren't meeting them, you are meeting their representitive. It's like Facebook or a dating site. We all to some extent put on a bit of a show with these sites. It's usually unintentional because we have a hard time looking at ourselves objectively and wouldn't want to air out our dirty laundry in public anyway.
> The best advice I can give is try not to build anyone up to much. Take things in stride calmly without being aloof and let things progress naturally. If the person you meet turns out to be someone you feel incompatible with the signs often pop up quick. Try to have fun while figuring that out.
> Building someone up too much, putting them on a pedastel, can be seen as a sign of desperation and is often a big turn-off for many people.
> So I guess I'm saying just try to relax, let things come to you, and be sure to really listen to what the people you interact with have to say. Everyone likes a good listener.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been worrying lately that I'll always be single. I think it's been hard for me to realize I'm not a kid anymore. I've lived in a new city now for 3 months and not a single date. I know I've got a lot to share with someone(s), just not sure how to connect with the right ones. I'd just love a date and/or someone into me. I feel a little bit dusty and undesired these days. Or is it just that melancholy time of winter? Sigh...


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 2, 2011)

I went on a date last night. It was odd, it ended with a handshake. Im not at all sure his interested. He called me beautiful tho, but made no other effort to show any other interest. Oh well still here and still single. Im sad as valentines day and my birthday is looming  They're events made better with company.


----------



## penguin (Feb 2, 2011)

So within about an hour today, I managed to line up two dates with two different men. Well, one is just the booty call guy, but the other is a guy I met on plenty of fish. It's good to be getting back out there like this!


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 2, 2011)

penguin said:


> So within about an hour today, I managed to line up two dates with two different men. Well, one is just the booty call guy, but the other is a guy I met on plenty of fish. It's good to be getting back out there like this!



I haven't logged onto my POF account since September, am tempted to log back on from to time but am just starting to get my self worth back..


----------



## Specter (Feb 2, 2011)

A little late to the party, but what's new.

Single, so holla! lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been spending a lot of time with a guy over the past month or so, and he's said blatantly flirtatious things several times, and contacts me every day (sometimes multiple times). Then today over text he said I was his "best friend in SoCal." FML.

Thus, still single, and doesn't seem to be changing anytime soon.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 2, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I have been worrying lately that I'll always be single. I think it's been hard for me to realize I'm not a kid anymore. I've lived in a new city now for 3 months and not a single date. I know I've got a lot to share with someone(s), just not sure how to connect with the right ones. I'd just love a date and/or someone into me. I feel a little bit dusty and undesired these days. Or is it just that melancholy time of winter? Sigh...



Get out of my head.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 2, 2011)

Oirish said:


> In regard to your last paragraph's questions I would say determining compatibility with another person is a time consuming task. The "love at first sight" situation is unfortunately rare and most early interactions with someone aren't going to answer those questions. You aren't meeting them, you are meeting their representitive. It's like Facebook or a dating site. We all to some extent put on a bit of a show with these sites. It's usually unintentional because we have a hard time looking at ourselves objectively and wouldn't want to air out our dirty laundry in public anyway.
> The best advice I can give is try not to build anyone up to much. Take things in stride calmly without being aloof and let things progress naturally. If the person you meet turns out to be someone you feel incompatible with the signs often pop up quick. Try to have fun while figuring that out.
> Building someone up too much, putting them on a pedastel, can be seen as a sign of desperation and is often a big turn-off for many people.
> So I guess I'm saying just try to relax, let things come to you, and be sure to really listen to what the people you interact with have to say. Everyone likes a good listener.



I ended up PMing you anyway, because im walking a thin line with what i _wanted_ to say and im making the biggest effort i ever have to not earn another infraction. ( even though im replying to your advice in the context of something that happened *edited a few sentences* Nipped in bud.)

And as to general discussion about being single, I think its true of some to say that it doesnt always work out, certain people and friendships. Different ages, walks of life, professions, upbringings, etc, you each want something different, and the other wont tell you what that is. So you both come off as jerks, and its a closed book, on to the next one. And to dwell on a closed book would be foolish, "What could have, why did, and then," etc etc, all thoughts.. needless energy. I could be wrong, but if this is the place to talk about it and the recurring situation of singles, then im happy to.

So please check your PM, Oirish. Thanks

How many people arent single, but might be single soon along the lines of "Its just not working out?" And how do you go about "feeling out" the other person, to see what might be going on with them?

As a single, Im at the basic stages of interaction some seem more advanced. Maybe i never really tried, and now i want to make the effort more. How did they get there? And do some really put career over people, and therefore arent interested?


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 2, 2011)

penguin said:


> So within about an hour today, I managed to line up two dates with two different men. Well, one is just the booty call guy, but the other is a guy I met on plenty of fish. It's good to be getting back out there like this!



Congrats! And also congrats on having a "booty call guy." That sounds like a good thing and its great you are up-front about who.what one of them is  Nothing wrong with that, i suppose, i wouldnt know! more power to ya 



Specter said:


> A little late to the party, but what's new.
> 
> Single, so holla! lol



Welcome, Specter! Holla 

_Well, what do you know. Multiquote works. Ill be darned._


----------



## Rowan (Feb 3, 2011)

Still single, but right now I'm okay with that I think. I talk to my visitor that I had either on the phone or text message almost daily. He's a really sweet guy, and I know that he cares for me....he tells me all the time that he misses me. But...he's in California...so we are just leaving it as a friendship right now.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 3, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Still single, but right now I'm okay with that I think. I talk to my visitor that I had either on the phone or text message almost daily. He's a really sweet guy, and I know that he cares for me....he tells me all the time that he misses me. But...he's in California...so we are just leaving it as a friendship right now.



Irish guy who lives in California? Hmmm...


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 3, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Irish guy who lives in California? Hmmm...



.. and came to FL. LOL

Still single here.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 3, 2011)

Valentines Day is coming up.. looking to be just another day for me. No fuss, no romance over here. Not that id want any, but still its supposed to be a day of love.

How is everyone's Valentines Day shaping up? Plans, as singles or almost singles? February 14th. It is a monday..

V-day will be PAYDAY!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 3, 2011)

Whoo I got a da- *phone rings* Wait, hold on. Wait, what? Yeah... uh-huh... yeeeeeeeah.... oh. Okay. Yeah, no problem. Alright, see ya. *hangs up*


... Yeah, I'm still single. :doh:


----------



## penguin (Feb 3, 2011)

I have no plans for it, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 3, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Whoo I got a da- *phone rings* Wait, hold on. Wait, what? Yeah... uh-huh... yeeeeeeeah.... oh. Okay. Yeah, no problem. Alright, see ya. *hangs up*
> 
> 
> ... Yeah, I'm still single. :doh:



Yeah, thats how that goes.


----------



## penguin (Feb 4, 2011)

So I had a date tonight, from the guy I met on POF, and there was no chemistry/interest on either side, but we still had a fun night. We played some video game, watched a bit of a movie and had some pizza, but there wasn't any interest in taking further. It's all good, though. I had fun, and I'm getting back out there. That's what's important


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 4, 2011)

Does a half mexican/half scottish kid in Vegas get any props?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> So I had a date tonight, from the guy I met on POF, and there was no chemistry/interest on either side, but we still had a fun night. We played some video game, watched a bit of a movie and had some pizza, but there wasn't any interest in taking further. It's all good, though. I had fun, and I'm getting back out there. That's what's important



Glad you had fun, too bad there wasn't more, but you've got the right attitude about it all. Keep us posted!


----------



## penguin (Feb 4, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Glad you had fun, too bad there wasn't more, but you've got the right attitude about it all. Keep us posted!



Just getting back out there and having fun is what's important for now. And I sure will


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> Just getting back out there and having fun is what's important for now. And I sure will



Congrats! Good for you, penguin! Glad to hear


----------



## JonesT (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll be having another single V-day this year but It's a whole lot better than V-day 2009.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Valentines Day is coming up.. looking to be just another day for me. No fuss, no romance over here. Not that id want any, but still its supposed to be a day of love.
> 
> How is everyone's Valentines Day shaping up? Plans, as singles or almost singles? February 14th. It is a monday..
> 
> V-day will be PAYDAY!



I currently have no plans, and I'm not anticipating that I'll have any plans. I'm not bothered by it, though.




bmann0413 said:


> Whoo I got a da- *phone rings* Wait, hold on. Wait, what? Yeah... uh-huh... yeeeeeeeah.... oh. Okay. Yeah, no problem. Alright, see ya. *hangs up*
> 
> 
> ... Yeah, I'm still single. :doh:




That sounds eerily familiar. 




JonesT said:


> I'll be having another single V-day this year but It's a whole lot better than V-day 2009.



Well, at least that's something, sweetie. Things are getting better.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, crazily enough, it seems I have gotten myself into a dating relationship. I have no idea what will come of it, but I'm going to go ahead and exit this thread forthwith.


----------



## penguin (Feb 8, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Well, crazily enough, it seems I have gotten myself into a dating relationship. I have no idea what will come of it, but I'm going to go ahead and exit this thread forthwith.



go forth and have fun!!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 8, 2011)

penguin said:


> go forth and have fun!!



done and done.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 8, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Whoo I got a da- *phone rings* Wait, hold on. Wait, what? Yeah... uh-huh... yeeeeeeeah.... oh. Okay. Yeah, no problem. Alright, see ya. *hangs up*
> 
> 
> ... Yeah, I'm still single. :doh:



At least you got a phone call. Thats more then what I get. For Valentines Day I am going to the Dentist.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 8, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> At least you got a phone call. Thats more then what I get. For Valentines Day I am going to the Dentist.



Take advantage of some dude sticking his fingers in your mouth.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Well, crazily enough, it seems I have gotten myself into a dating relationship. I have no idea what will come of it, but I'm going to go ahead and exit this thread forthwith.



keeping everything crossed for you McBeth



as for me we ell I have croissants and will make myself something special for dinner for valentines and probably craft the day away and watch all the soppy stuff on tv and as I am slightly hormonal probably bawl like a baby lol (seriously I did at dr who the other day, admittedly it is journeys end and that of course would make most people with a heart cry but still) 

and probably call a couple of friends in the hope they get their cards and small gifts


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 8, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Take advantage of some dude sticking his fingers in your mouth.



Nah in my case its some lady all giddy at the thought of jamming a needle in my mouth and drawing blood.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Take advantage of some dude sticking his fingers in your mouth.









MMMMCHEEEZ


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 8, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Well, crazily enough, it seems I have gotten myself into a dating relationship. I have no idea what will come of it, but I'm going to go ahead and exit this thread forthwith.



Take care, and best wishes!


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 9, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Well, crazily enough, it seems I have gotten myself into a dating relationship. I have no idea what will come of it, but I'm going to go ahead and exit this thread forthwith.



Super dooper good luck darling, i hope he has curly hair and treats you like you need to be treated BEAUTIFUL WOMAN


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 9, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Take care, and best wishes!



Thank you!



mz_puss said:


> Super dooper good luck darling, i hope he has curly hair and treats you like you need to be treated BEAUTIFUL WOMAN



Awwww, thank you so much! I hope the same for you. If I was into the ladies you would be at the top of my list.  And it's funny you say that, because yes, for a white guy he has some of the curliest hair I have ever experienced.


----------



## penguin (Feb 9, 2011)

I've got another date on Saturday, with the other guy from POF, and booty call guy tonight. I still find this whole scenario to be a little bizarre  But fun! I haven't told booty call guy about me dating others as yet, as he had to cancel last week for work, and then he got the flu. So I guess I'll have to tell him tonight.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Feb 9, 2011)

WAS in a very short-lived relationship- as shallow as it sounds, I could not get this thin girl beyond the friend zone! Well, at least I'm glad I didn't do anything I would have regretted, and now I know it's going to be exclusively big girls for the long haul!


----------



## mccormick (Feb 10, 2011)

Still single =(


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> I've got another date on Saturday, with the other guy from POF, and booty call guy tonight. I still find this whole scenario to be a little bizarre  But fun! I haven't told booty call guy about me dating others as yet, as he had to cancel last week for work, and then he got the flu. So I guess I'll have to tell him tonight.



Damn girl...you go! You'll be out of this thread soon!


----------



## penguin (Feb 10, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Damn girl...you go! You'll be out of this thread soon!



lol well it'd be nice to be in a relationship again, but if I'm not, at least I'm having fun!


----------



## RJ20 (Feb 11, 2011)

mccormick said:


> Still single =(



Yep me too


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2011)

StaySafeTonight said:


> WAS in a very short-lived relationship- as shallow as it sounds, I could not get this thin girl beyond the friend zone! Well, at least I'm glad I didn't do anything I would have regretted, and now I know it's going to be exclusively big girls for the long haul!



No...no...no...no...no. It is veddy good that you stopped things and didn't try and convince her to change and then whine in anger when she doesn't comply, or some other nonsense! You get rep for this.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Feb 12, 2011)

mossystate said:


> No...no...no...no...no. It is veddy good that you stopped things and didn't try and convince her to change and then whine in anger when she doesn't comply, or some other nonsense! You get rep for this.



It was actually getting myself to like her that was the problem! I couldn't see her as anything but a friend. Which I'm glad she still is!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 12, 2011)

StaySafeTonight said:


> WAS in a very short-lived relationship- as shallow as it sounds, I could not get this thin girl beyond the friend zone! Well, at least I'm glad I didn't do anything I would have regretted, and now I know it's going to be exclusively big girls for the long haul!



I have to agree with mossystate. If the other person wasnt worth pursuing even though you made the effort, putting the brakes on it early is the only right thing to do, for all involved.

As to today, today is going to be a GREAT day! Im single and focusing on some necessary things today, perhaps things will have an uptick on the singles front this month, maybe not, but either way, im fine with it.

:wubu: is in the air! For February. Maybe ill be one of the sprayers they need for that day to get it up and into the air! Temporary assignment type of thing


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 12, 2011)

To be honest, I am developing a bit of a crush on a certain girl. This might mean I have to be brave and do something about it... but I don't know. I am afraid of girls I have a crush on

No, I'm not 13.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 12, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> To be honest, I am developing a bit of a crush on a certain girl. This might mean I have to be brave and do something about it... but I don't know. I am afraid of girls I have a crush on
> 
> No, I'm not 13.



(((hugs)))


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 12, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> (((hugs)))



I dont think its you.

I bought this for myself, for Valentines day! From me, to me 

I think it describes my cuddly side....







HAPPY VALENTINES DAY ALL FELLOW SINGLES! And also not so singles 

Record condom sales Monday, im sure. :wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Feb 12, 2011)

mccormick said:


> Still single =(



That surprises me...you're wicked cute


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awww... another valentineless valentines day.... 

I'm still very single single single!!!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2011)

Another Valentines day to myself.  I don't like the holiday but it wouldn't hurt if I had someone to spend it with.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 12, 2011)

well single.was with someone but it didn't work out unfortunately.so yeah back to being single.  i've been single all other Valentine's Day so this would be no different...


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 12, 2011)

mccormick said:


> Still single =(



I dont understand why ???????? WHY GOD!!! WHY !!!!!! have you not invented teleporters !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 12, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I dont think its you.
> :



Look douche bag, he is my friend and I was giving him a hug of support. I know how he feels about me. 

Just because I have made it clear that you are not to send me pm's, doesn't mean I'm going to put up with your bs on the boards.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 13, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Look douche bag, he is my friend and I was giving him a hug of support. I know how he feels about me.
> 
> Just because I have made it clear that you are not to send me pm's, doesn't mean I'm going to put up with your bs on the boards.



You must spread rep around and stuff....


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 13, 2011)

Im spending my Valentines Day at the dentist. I figure combine all the misery in one 24 hr. period. then after that its laundry.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 13, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Im spending my Valentines Day at the dentist. I figure combine all the misery in one 24 hr. period. then after that its laundry.



Great idea  And to answer your question earlier i like vintage scotch, Chivas regal being my Fav


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 13, 2011)

awwww hugs

I vote we all have a big online party for valentines day I mean it starts in a couple of hrs here

hehe girls could all wear sexy lingerie boys can wear boxers and we can all chat to each other on stickam or skype or some such

whose in???


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 13, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Look douche bag, he is my friend and I was giving him a hug of support. I know how he feels about me.
> 
> Just because I have made it clear that you are not to send me pm's, doesn't mean I'm going to put up with your bs on the boards.



Im flattered. You are a ray of sunshine and you keep me strong.

Here is a better shot of the little guy 






Happy Valentines day! Payday tomorrow 



> awwww hugs
> 
> I vote we all have a big online party for valentines day I mean it starts in a couple of hrs here
> 
> ...



But you are far away! We'd need to do it with our webcams!

Oh and how do you like the little Devil Bear?

*hug*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 13, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Im flattered. You are a ray of sunshine and you keep me strong.



Consider yourself reported.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 13, 2011)

bloody hell...i cant afford to go to lulu and mathias....ok...come to me


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 13, 2011)

Rowan said:


> bloody hell...i cant afford to go to lulu and mathias....ok...come to me



Xoxo
.......


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 13, 2011)

What are everyone's plans for Monday? As for me, mine are, im getting paid  and i WONT be having "a case of the Mondays" as one of the best movies ever (in its own way) says!

Valentines day, singles...

Dinner plans w "that special someone"? Or, just being nice to yourself, if no valentine and proud to be single?


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 13, 2011)

*disregard plz

So, what are everyone's plans for Monday? I've none in particular.

St Patricks day is the next holiday, is it not? I dont drink either.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 13, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> awwww hugs
> 
> I vote we all have a big online party for valentines day I mean it starts in a couple of hrs here
> 
> ...



Hmmm, sounds tempting.


----------



## 1love_emily (Feb 13, 2011)

So, it's the day before Valentines Day.







^^Exactly.

As of right now, my Valentine is my future roomie.






Any other takers?


----------



## Oirish (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm up to 2 things this Valentines: Jack and shit...and Jack just left town (to quote a fave movie of mine). I'll be working most the day at the wine shop so I'll be drunk, lonely, and bitter again for this ridiculous phony holiday. Boo.


----------



## penguin (Feb 13, 2011)

The booty call guy sent me a text earlier wishing me a happy Valentine's day, which was quite unexpected  I wasn't expecting to hear from him at all today. Maybe tonight I'll have some wine and chocolate and watch a movie.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 13, 2011)

Rowan said:


> bloody hell...i cant afford to go to lulu and mathias....ok...come to me



If I could afford to come to you I would!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 13, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Hmmm, sounds tempting.



hehe well I wasnt serious about the dress code but it could be fun we could have an online jammie party of sorts


as for me

I am about to have croissants for brekky and fire up the rice cooker and turbo oven so I can get my rice cooked and cooled for the chicken fried rice I am making for dinner and also get my char su pork started as I want to slow cook it to get the marrinade into the pork 

I am also bidding up a storm on stamps and things on ebay 

Hmm think thats enough spoiling sadly my valentines day will also include shock horror chores lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 13, 2011)

You know, although I am and have been tragically single, and I'm fully aware of the commercialization of the Valentine's Day holiday and all of that jazz, every single stupid year I still have this fantasy in my head that I have a secret Valentine somewhere who will see the day as an opportunity to appear and sweep me off my feet and all of that classically romantic corny nonsense. And, of course, every single stupid year it never happens.

I'm hopeless. A true hopeless romantic.  You know, I don't really know why they say hopeLESS romantic. It seems rather hopeFUL to me. :happy:

Happy Valentine's Day, Dims friends! :kiss2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going to spend Valentines Day on Okcupid giving everyone in the greater Boston area 5 stars until my fingers bleed.

Or I'll just work late, go the gym, and eat junk food. Ha


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 13, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> What are everyone's plans for Monday? As for me, mine are, im getting paid  and i WONT be having "a case of the Mondays" as one of the best movies ever (in its own way) says!
> 
> Valentines day, singles...
> 
> Dinner plans w "that special someone"? Or, just being nice to yourself, if no valentine and proud to be single?



Having fun!!!! :blush:


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> The booty call guy sent me a text earlier wishing me a happy Valentine's day, which was quite unexpected  I wasn't expecting to hear from him at all today. Maybe tonight I'll have some wine and chocolate and watch a movie.



You are handling your affairs well! I dont know much about that. Definitely having a great day and providing my own entertainment, it dont get no betta.

Tomorrow is day off, payday, great weather forecast too! Valentines day nothin


----------



## Mishty (Feb 13, 2011)

Monday I'm gonna go out with another single friend and spend an ungodly amount of money on steak and extra desserts. We might top off the crazy night with a stoned viewing of City Island, maybe share a box of chocolates and trade Necco hearts. I'm gonna wear pink and pretend she's my girlfriend when she's not looking. 

single is, as single does.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm spending Valentine's Day with my best friend Adam. We'll do our usual double cheese burger and fish n' chips at Wetherspoons with copious amounts of cider. He'll make his customary mess with the condiments and I'll be insisting, yet again, that the bartender there doesn't fancy me.

It's going to be the best Valentine's Day. :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 13, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm spending Valentine's Day with my best friend Adam. We'll do our usual double cheese burger and fish n' chips at Wetherspoons with copious amounts of cider. He'll make his customary mess with the condiments and I'll be insisting, yet again, that the bartender there doesn't fancy me.
> 
> It's going to be the best Valentine's Day. :happy:




LOL sounds good.im going over to my Aunt's House.:happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 13, 2011)

Superman is MY valentine!! Up up and awayyyyyyy


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 13, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Superman is MY valentine!! Up up and awayyyyyyy




woah woah woah just wait a darn minute! LOL! if Superman is your date,WHO will protect Metropolis? this isn't right! LOL


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 13, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> woah woah woah just wait a darn minute! LOL! if Superman is your date,WHO will protect Metropolis? this isn't right! LOL



I will. I am Batman!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got a date lined up to... more anti-hero than superhero though. :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 13, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I've got a date lined up to... more anti-hero than superhero though. :wubu:



And she's a Snape fan. :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 13, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I will. I am Batman!




LMAO! well your in Gotham,but what the hell you ARE DC so all good.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 13, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> You know, although I am and have been tragically single, and I'm fully aware of the commercialization of the Valentine's Day holiday and all of that jazz, every single stupid year I still have this fantasy in my head that I have a secret Valentine somewhere who will see the day as an opportunity to appear and sweep me off my feet and all of that classically romantic corny nonsense. And, of course, every single stupid year it never happens.
> 
> I'm hopeless. A true hopeless romantic.  You know, I don't really know why they say hopeLESS romantic. It seems rather hopeFUL to me. :happy:
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day, Dims friends! :kiss2:



You know I used to go and buy one of the daily papers every valentines day hoping there would be a secret message just for me

so your not crazy but as my postman has already been and nope not a thing in the letterbox other than a bill lol so no sweeping me off my feet today 

hugs


----------



## penguin (Feb 13, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I've got a date lined up to... more anti-hero than superhero though. :wubu:



Bad girl! Go straight to his dungeon to await your punishment.

And then let me have a go. Rawr.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 13, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> You know I used to go and buy one of the daily papers every valentines day hoping there would be a secret message just for me
> 
> so your not crazy but as my postman has already been and nope not a thing in the letterbox other than a bill lol so no sweeping me off my feet today
> 
> hugs



*HUGS* to you.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 13, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I've got a date lined up to... more anti-hero than superhero though. :wubu:



Severus Snape = all things sexy,lovely, and good in the world. :wubu:
Perfect date for V-day! (bet he doesn't put out though!)


----------



## Christov (Feb 13, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I've got a date lined up to... more anti-hero than superhero though. :wubu:


I'll probably look like this when I'm his age.

_Probably_.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 13, 2011)

Christov said:


> I'll probably look like this when I'm his age.
> 
> _Probably_.



Roll on old age!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 13, 2011)

There is no _probably_ about it old boy....


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 13, 2011)

Mishty said:


> There is no _probably_ about it old boy....



I went looking for my own Snape/Christov comparison pics, but I got distracted by this.




No where near hairy enough to be Christov.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I went looking for my own Snape/Christov comparison pics, but I got distracted by this.



WHAT THE EVERLOVING FUCK


----------



## penguin (Feb 13, 2011)

Christov said:


> I'll probably look like this when I'm his age.
> 
> _Probably_.



You just need to practice your brooding stare a bit more.



AmazingAmy said:


> I went looking for my own Snape/Christov comparison pics, but I got distracted by this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um...lolol. The egg?? I'm lost. And I like how his head isn't actually attached to his neck properly. Ace photoshopping.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> You just need to practice your brooding stare a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> Um...lolol. The egg?? I'm lost. And I like how his head isn't actually attached to his neck properly. Ace photoshopping.



I'm more concerned about the turtle in that weather...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> Um...lolol. The egg?? I'm lost. And I like how his head isn't actually attached to his neck properly. Ace photoshopping.





AmazingAmy said:


> I'm more concerned about the turtle in that weather...



Well, with the star fish that seem to be shooting through the air, I'm wondering if all of them, the water, and perhaps the turtle came out of the egg with him????

I'm quite lost too.

And, Blackjack-- that was my first thought upon seeing it almost exactly.


----------



## penguin (Feb 13, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Well, with the star fish that seem to be shooting through the air, I'm wondering if all of them, the water, and perhaps the turtle came out of the egg with him????



I didn't even notice the starfish before!! Oh man. What drugs were they on to make that??


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 13, 2011)

The fantastic bum makes it all make sense.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> The fantastic bum makes it all make sense.



Wow, if only things could be explained by me bearing my ass.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 13, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Wow, if only things could be explained by me bearing my ass.



Why don't you upload a pic of your bare ass and we can decide if it explains things.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Why don't you upload a pic of your bare ass and we can decide if it explains things.



It's not like I haven't posted pics of my ass before.  Do some research.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 13, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> It's not like I haven't posted pics of my ass before.  Do some research.



For real, I've seen his ass more than I've seen my own.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 14, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> For real, I've seen his ass more than I've seen my own.



Word.
not that anyone is complaining, see.


----------



## penguin (Feb 14, 2011)

*goes searching for Blackjack's bum*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 14, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> WHAT THE EVERLOVING FUCK





Blackjack said:


> Wow, if only things could be explained by me bearing my ass.



HAHAHAH!!

I wish . . . . I wish . . . . 

we should hang out.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 14, 2011)

For V-Day... I am going to be working. Then coming home to my dog. Sleeping. Perhaps trying on something I bought if it comes in the mail tomorrow. And that's about it. My plans for yesterday to convince someone to be my Valentine totally failed and so I gave up. I don't have one yet again. I'd love to go off and get high, too, but that's not happening. I have to work on Tuesday so no getting high.


----------



## penguin (Feb 14, 2011)

*sigh* no Valentine's in the mail. But then I can't say I was really expecting any  Tonight I'm going to make some pizza, then my goddaughter and I will watch some chick flick and eat chocolate. She's 16 and having relationship woes (you know, the sort that _talking_ to your partner can fix), so we'll see what we can sort out there too.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 14, 2011)

i need to stop coming back to this thread cuz i just keep seeing fake alan rickman ass....then im disappointed...lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 14, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> (((hugs)))





Heyyou said:


> I dont think its you.



I have never said a word to you on the boards, Heyyou, I've mostly just ignored you. But this? This was beyond rude. Don't be an ass.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah,...its REALLY hard for the ignorant and socially retarded to be let out of their cage....i wish their handlers would mind the monkeys better


----------



## aocutiepi (Feb 14, 2011)

Rowan said:


> i need to stop coming back to this thread cuz i just keep seeing fake alan rickman ass....then im disappointed...lol



Same.

Sigh. Valentine's alone, again. I went out with my best friend to see a chick flick (No Strings Attached... so hilarious) and grab dinner. We exchanged gifts. It was the best V-Day I have ever had. But I still haven't given up hope that some guy will pop out of nowhere to sweep me off my feet. I tell myself I'm not a romantic, but this happens every year...

On the plus side, tomorrow is Discount Chocolate Day! Yay!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2011)

penguin said:


> *sigh* no Valentine's in the mail. But then I can't say I was really expecting any  Tonight I'm going to make some pizza, then my goddaughter and I will watch some chick flick and eat chocolate. She's 16 and having relationship woes (you know, the sort that _talking_ to your partner can fix), so we'll see what we can sort out there too.



grrr there should have been  i sent one to everyone who took part in the valentines swap damn you australia post I even posted them thursday so the aussie ones would get there on time


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 14, 2011)

still single...want to say hello to all the other people that this evening will not have a Valentine Day! hope one day mabe we met each other!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 14, 2011)

nikola090 said:


> still single...want to say hello to all the other people that this evening will not have a Valentine Day! hope one day mabe we met each other!



Hi nikola! *waves*

And to all the singles/not-so-singles, whatever, etc, night is approaching. So, to everyone engaging in "activity", BE SAFE!!

Here is V-day Devil Bear one mo again for ya  Cute little guy.

Have a safe, love-filled Valentines, and to all us "remaining singles" that havent hooked up yet, there is always tomorrow! 

(btw, i now need to google "Alan Rickman" i was wondering who that was. Or not. IDC im just glad i know whose pic that was, i was confused.)











Im eating straight cookie dough because i love it, so it is my Valentine. Im a Casa Nova with the cookie dough


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 14, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Hi nikola! *waves*
> 
> And to all the singles/not-so-singles, whatever, etc, night is approaching. So, to everyone engaging in "activity", BE SAFE!!
> 
> ...




i love to eat raw cookie dough.but after the tollhouse recall i got hesitant haha.LOL


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 14, 2011)

Rowan said:


> i need to stop coming back to this thread cuz i just keep seeing fake alan rickman ass....then im disappointed...lol



Tsh, _fake_? Honey, it's his body double.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey there lonely girl. 


eh who cares.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 14, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i love to eat raw cookie dough.but after the tollhouse recall i got hesitant haha.LOL



Its Pillsbury.  CHOCOLATE CHIP!! *Belly poke* *Hmm-hmm*



AmazingAmy said:


> Tsh, _fake_? Honey, it's his body double.



When did he start acting? Im not familiar with his films..

.. and yes im soo bored i can be intrigued by formerly nameless pics of a guy in a thread  Works for me!

Christian Bale-looking, isnt he?


----------



## Oirish (Feb 14, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Its Pillsbury.  CHOCOLATE CHIP!! *Belly poke* *Hmm-hmm*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're kidding right? What guy hasn't seen Die Hard?! Or Quigly Down Under? He played professor Snape in ALL the Harry Potter films. He played La Metatron in Dogma. He also played Stephen Spurrier in Bottle Shock and dozens of other excellent roles.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 14, 2011)

Oirish said:


> You're kidding right? What guy hasn't seen Die Hard?! Or Quigly Down Under? He played professor Snape in ALL the Harry Potter films. He played La Metatron in Dogma. He also played Stephen Spurrier in Bottle Shock and dozens of other excellent roles.


The Sheriff of Nottingham in Robin Hood Prince of Thieves and an awesome role in Truly Madly Deeply.....


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 14, 2011)

Oirish said:


> You're kidding right? What guy hasn't seen Die Hard?! Or Quigly Down Under? He played professor Snape in ALL the Harry Potter films. He played La Metatron in Dogma. He also played Stephen Spurrier in Bottle Shock and dozens of other excellent roles.



Wasnt kidding. 

Which "Die Hard?" Die Hard 1 with the Nakatomi Towers, Die Hard 2 with the plane, Die Hard With a Vengeance (3, the best one) or the new Live Free or Die Hard w Timothy Olyphant?

And Bruce Willis is single too, right?

And i havent seen ANY of those other movies. Please enlighten me! Tonight will be movie night, as i love my chocolate chip cookie dough.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG. It's like not knowing who Jesus is.


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought Bruce Willis was married ... am so behind


----------



## Oirish (Feb 15, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Wasnt kidding.
> 
> Which "Die Hard?" Die Hard 1 with the Nakatomi Towers, Die Hard 2 with the plane, Die Hard With a Vengeance (3, the best one) or the new Live Free or Die Hard w Timothy Olyphant?
> 
> ...



Die Hard. The first one. He played Hans. Amy, as an American Male child of the 80s Die Hard is totally a big deal.


----------



## hrd (Feb 15, 2011)

_die hard_'s one of my fave christmas films - it always surprises me when someone has yet to see it =)


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 15, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Well, crazily enough, it seems I have gotten myself into a dating relationship. I have no idea what will come of it, but I'm going to go ahead and exit this thread forthwith.



Woot!!!!! Best news ever :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Feb 15, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> OMG. It's like not knowing who Jesus is.



10 points from Gryffindor.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Paquito said:


> 10 points from Gryffindor.



Jokes on you, I'm Slytherin.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 15, 2011)

Paquito said:


> 10 points from Gryffindor.



thank goodness I am a Huffie and as the saying goes huffies have more fun


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 15, 2011)

Gryffindors, Slytherins, and Huffies. I am not a member of either group


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 15, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Gryffindors, Slytherins, and Huffies. I am not a member of either group



Your Ravenclaw?


----------



## Paquito (Feb 15, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Jokes on you, I'm Slytherin.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 15, 2011)

This must be what it's like to enter a place where everybody is speaking a different language.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 15, 2011)

mossystate said:


> This must be what it's like to enter a place where everybody is speaking a different language.



Que, _bellissima donna_? 

_Le lingue differenti sono fredde e romantiche intorno al mondo _ (Different languages are cool and romantic around the world.)

The language of love is universal!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 15, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> The language of love is universal!


As is the language of stupidity.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 15, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> As is the language of stupidity.



So is mathematics!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 15, 2011)

A triangle where one of the internal angles is greater than 90 degrees is called *obtuse.*


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> A triangle where one of the internal angles is greater than 90 degrees is called *obtuse.*



I will now blend triangles and mathematics for the ultimate expression of universal love and language!






Obtuse, isosceles, equilateral. Well done!



> http://www.tutornext.com/system/files/type sof triangle.JPG








I am a "right" triangle. Totally square!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 15, 2011)

Ahhh Harry Potter, not too familiar with that story.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 15, 2011)

I think there is going to be many brides for this groom.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> A triangle where one of the internal angles is greater than 90 degrees is called *obtuse.*



I only like SSBBT - Super Sized Big Beautiful Triangles.


----------



## penguin (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been called acute angle, but I've also got a few beautiful angles too.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 15, 2011)

GRYFFINDOR!!!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 15, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I only like SSBBT - Super Sized Big Beautiful Triangles.



But, how did they get that way. It's important to know this.


----------



## imfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I only like SSBBT - Super Sized Big Beautiful Triangles.



Hahaha, I guess they must be like Jessica Rabbit, not naughty, just drawn that way!:doh:


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Feb 17, 2011)

single <3 lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 17, 2011)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> single <3 lol



But are you looking?


----------



## Rowan (Feb 17, 2011)

Well...valentines wasnt as bad as I thought it would be...got a card and a box of chocolates from a sweetie I know in Cali and got a dinner offer from a friend of my brother's (but turned that down, cuz I'm not going there...a. you dont mess with the friends of siblings, especially younger siblings and b. not into him..not my type). So it wasnt as bad as previous years 

Am still very single though lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 18, 2011)

V-Day wasn't all that great. Didn't really do anything except go get some Mexican food and got wasted on margaritas.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 18, 2011)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> single <3 lol



Some lucky Canadian will get you! Hopefully 

Here in the States, we arent gifted with as many beautiful women such as yourself.


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 18, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Some lucky Canadian will get you! Hopefully
> 
> *Here in the States, we arent gifted with as many beautiful women such as yourself*.



lol your gonna get it for that comment ...


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 18, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> V-Day wasn't all that great. Didn't really do anything except go get some Mexican food and got wasted on margaritas.



Oh, and still single, btw.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL still VERY single.LOL V-Day was pretty much the same as it has always been,went to my Aunt's house it was fun.didn't find love or anything,but hey it's my normal life.LOL hopefully V-Day next year i will be luckier.lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 18, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Some lucky Canadian will get you! Hopefully
> 
> Here in the States, we arent gifted with as many beautiful women such as yourself.




Ouch. Dude.

Beautiful, American, and single here!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 18, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Some lucky Canadian will get you! Hopefully
> 
> Here in the States, we arent gifted with as many beautiful women such as yourself.



No doubt JuicyJacqulyn is gorgeous!! 
Perhaps you should have your eyes examined. I'm not saying necessarily myself, but seriously we have many beautiful American women just on these boards alone. Just sayin! LOL


----------



## Rowan (Feb 18, 2011)

<< Is beautiful and whoever doesnt think so can go take a long walk off a short pier, fall in the ocean, be eaten by a shark, have that shark puke them up and then have all the little bait fish eat them and poop them out and then be eaten by plankton and pooped out again LOL


----------



## HayleeRose (Feb 19, 2011)

Meeeh. I feel like I will be single forever, and it been bumming me out latley.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 19, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> Meeeh. I feel like I will be single forever, and it been bumming me out latley.



Ehh you'll get used to it lol


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 19, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Gryffindors, Slytherins, and Huffies. I am not a member of either group



Im with Lulu does that mean your a ravenclaw??

eek that reminds me off to hex to do my homework ...........


----------



## Rowan (Feb 19, 2011)

used to think I was Huff....but lately thinking more slyth with these evil thoughts and plots...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm Gryffindor  haha. 

I thought being at work might give me an upper hand at finding love. So far I've only found that people are more open about expressing how much they find me to be unattractive  It's wearing me down.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 19, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> lol your gonna get it for that comment ...



Here I am! Rock me like a HURRICANE! :wubu:

*guitar solo*

The morning brings me a great sense of relaxation. THIS single's house is made of BRICKS (not sticks or sand, i forgot the song) and we are about to "apply" for new roofing, solar panels, etc. through Federal grants this morning, if approved i get a nice little UPGRADE! Three out of the seven buildings here in my apartment place, with palm tress, patio, and POOL! I really like it here. 

Add this in to the mix.. and we rollin. You can see the outside of one of the buildings in my place.. love it 

.. actually, my ride would be ridiculed on here, as hot and cool as it is. Shame.  *pass*

Carry on  Work today, then chillin with my new company. Other's plans?


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 19, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm Gryffindor  haha.
> 
> I thought being at work might give me an upper hand at finding love. *So far I've only found that people are more open about expressing how much they find me to be unattractive*  It's wearing me down.



One thing i learned is that "people" *ahem* LOOVE to keep the drama level up, by insinuating and expressing negative, frequently untrue things to other people, in person, and on boards. (This is a universal thing, even in the 50 states.)

Screw em. DONT let them get you down!

Also.. true beauty is on the inside. Many that have it (or think they have it) on the outside.. couldnt shine as bright as a dim candle in a dark room on the inside. Most would rather have someone that might not be the week/month's hot cover model, before they fade away... but is all great conversation on the inside! And that darkness they hide, cloaked in their own negativity, is obvious to everyone except them, and those with outward projections of an inner void they need to fill, at the expense of others.

I know words hurt. I have been there! And they will always speak bad words. But in the end, its just words on a computer screen, and whether you see them or not (as to boards, the choice is always yours) or hear them in person.. it can be tough, but keep your head up!

Then, after you keep your head up.. "Go'n, brush your shoulders off." Sometimes, it is all you can do, to "Git that dirt off your shoulders!"  I do, and i like it.. because that is all it is: Dirt, "thrown" at you.

DONT let it stick! 

Hope i have helped, we ALL need some encouragement sometimes, and you get my vote. And "shame on them" for calling you "unattractive" .. or worse. 

Now, Go'on, brush ya shoulders off! There is no limit to the amount of times you can git dat dirt off your shoulders, and it feels damn good to do, might i add. 

Ill even PM ya a pic of the C******* (nice FL car, "name" of it) if you want to see that im about what i be talkin bout, FL lifestyle is where its at! Different things drive different people :bow: But thats up to you.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks HeyYou. Florida's a lil far for this broke Canadian though


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 19, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Thanks HeyYou. Florida's a lil far for this broke Canadian though



North FL is closer than the Miami beach dudes, and their surfer, carefree lifestyle.  (Trust me, our company's DC is down there, and they work.. differently." Makes me curse silently when i open those truck doors. Every time.)

My city was #5 on Worst Speedtraps list  http://autos.yahoo.com/articles/autos_content_landing_pages/1728/americas-worst-speed-traps/


We about BUSINESS up here in North FL! Even, before pleasure.

OTOH.. it was far for me too, and i got here!  Now im here, and the people are "blah".. but the non-humid days are nice!


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 19, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Here I am! Rock me like a HURRICANE! :wubu:
> 
> *guitar solo*
> 
> ...



lmao your too funny.. I have no idea how this applies to my comment


----------



## penguin (Feb 19, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm Gryffindor  haha.
> 
> I thought being at work might give me an upper hand at finding love. So far I've only found that people are more open about expressing how much they find me to be unattractive  It's wearing me down.



Those aren't people you'd want to be with, anyway. They're saving you time by letting you know they're asses upfront.

I work on what I call the Coffee Theory. If you like coffee, you have a particular way you'll have it. No matter how boring, fancy, easy or complicated you have it, there'll be other people who like it the same way as you. Just because someone likes their coffee a different way from you doesn't mean your way is any less, it's just different and not what they're looking for. And then there are people who don't like coffee at all, but like tea. It's a matter of finding someone who likes coffee or tea the way you do.

People and their preferences are just like this. For whatever it is you have to offer, there will be someone (more likely multiple someones) who likes exactly what it is you've got to offer. You're someone's dream girl as you are (or guy, as the case may be), and though you might not meet them instantly, they're out there. It can be really hard to remember this when you keep getting shot down, but I think it's important to remember that just as you're not attracted to everyone you meet, not everyone you meet will be attracted to you, and there's no personal offence in that. It's just how it is. (of course, when they're an ass about it, it's a different matter, and they deserve Death Glares o' Doom) It's important to embrace yourself and love yourself and get on with life. It'll happen when it happens.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 19, 2011)

penguin said:


> Those aren't people you'd want to be with, anyway. They're saving you time by letting you know they're asses upfront.
> 
> I work on what I call the Coffee Theory. If you like coffee, you have a particular way you'll have it. No matter how boring, fancy, easy or complicated you have it, there'll be other people who like it the same way as you. Just because someone likes their coffee a different way from you doesn't mean your way is any less, it's just different and not what they're looking for. And then there are people who don't like coffee at all, but like tea. It's a matter of finding someone who likes coffee or tea the way you do.
> 
> People and their preferences are just like this. For whatever it is you have to offer, there will be someone (more likely multiple someones) who likes exactly what it is you've got to offer. You're someone's dream girl as you are (or guy, as the case may be), and though you might not meet them instantly, they're out there. It can be really hard to remember this when you keep getting shot down, but I think it's important to remember that just as you're not attracted to everyone you meet, not everyone you meet will be attracted to you, and there's no personal offence in that. It's just how it is. (of course, when they're an ass about it, it's a different matter, and they deserve Death Glares o' Doom) It's important to embrace yourself and love yourself and get on with life. It'll happen when it happens.



Epic agreement! The whole thing! "Gryffendor" be damned! I know not who/what/? that is. lmao


----------



## Paquito (Feb 20, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Epic agreement! The whole thing! "Gryffendor" be damned! I know not who/what/? that is. lmao



1. 99% sure that she wasn't talking about Gryffindor. 

2. Don't make me stick the sword of Gryffindor so far into your orifice that a Hufflepuff won't be able to find it.


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Feb 20, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> But are you looking?



not super actively.... but should something promising come along i would see how it went


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 20, 2011)

Paquito said:


> 1. 99% sure that she wasn't talking about Gryffindor.
> 
> 2. Don't make me stick the sword of Gryffindor so far into your orifice that a Hufflepuff won't be able to find it.



*extends hand*

Hi, I'm Cheryl. I've seen your brilliance around in other threads, but we've never been officially introduced. Anyone who can enter a thread with that much sarcasm, a well put together Harry Potter reference, and deep anal penetration is someone whose acquaintance I officially need to make. :happy:


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Feb 20, 2011)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> not super actively.... but should something promising come along i would see how it went



^ I'd like to DITTO that! 

Is it just me or does anyone else feel that when your NOT looking it just sort happens, but when you actively look for someone its a crap shoot. At least that's been my experience! So just living life and seeing what comes of it!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 20, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> ^ I'd like to DITTO that!
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else feel that when your NOT looking it just sort happens, but when you actively look for someone its a crap shoot. At least that's been my experience! So just living life and seeing what comes of it!



I also echo this outlook.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 20, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> ^ I'd like to DITTO that!
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else feel that when your NOT looking it just sort happens, but when you actively look for someone its a crap shoot. At least that's been my experience! So just living life and seeing what comes of it!



Yeah, I agree with that. I also experience long dry spells where I'm not interested in anyone and vice versa punctuated with briefer periods where I seem swarmed with girls showing interest at the same time. In which cases I typically take too long deciding who I want to go for and lose them all.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 20, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Yeah, I agree with that. I also experience long dry spells where I'm not interested in anyone and vice versa punctuated with briefer periods where I seem swarmed with girls showing interest at the same time. In which cases I typically take too long deciding who I want to go for and lose them all.



This happens to me too...only typically, I know deep down which guy I want to go for, but he also happens to be experiencing a swarm and inevitably chooses another girl. This cycle is part of the reason I never assume a guy is THAT interested in me (even if we're flirting) unless and until he says so flat out. I still don't make any secret about my interest, though.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

Paquito said:


> 1. 99% sure that she wasn't talking about Gryffindor.
> 
> 2. Don't make me stick the sword of Gryffindor so far into your orifice that a Hufflepuff won't be able to find it.



This made me laugh sooo much, and gosh darn it I have to spread rep around before I can rep you again and this post soooo deserves ooodles of rep


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 20, 2011)

Paquito said:


> 1. 99% sure that she wasn't talking about Gryffindor.
> 
> 2. Don't make me stick the sword of Gryffindor so far into your orifice that a Hufflepuff won't be able to find it.



Funniest post in a long time! :bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 21, 2011)

Whoever isn't crushing on Paquito is NUTS! 

---

Oh... Have to mention... I'm kinda seeing someone now. Not someone anyone would have guessed I would go for, lol, but things just happen that way.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not so single anymore:happy:


----------



## Paquito (Feb 21, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Whoever isn't crushing on Paquito is NUTS!



:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 21, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> *Whoever isn't crushing on Paquito is NUTS!*
> 
> ---
> 
> Oh... Have to mention... I'm kinda seeing someone now. Not someone anyone would have guessed I would go for, lol, but things just happen that way.



Its that, "not into guys" females, or non-homosexual males would also be not interested individuals, due to those reasons.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 21, 2011)

Actually, it's called a man crush or a bromance. So it is possible for heretosexual males to crush on a fellow male  And Paquito's wit is worth it!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 21, 2011)

Crushing Paquito's nuts?

That sounds like a story just begging to be written!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 21, 2011)

Had a really great time in San Diego and was blown away by the most amazing, intelligent, funny woman who came down to see me. All that in an incredibly beautiful package! She is a webmodel known to many here, so I am not alone in appreciating her beauty. But I was pleasantly surprised by how sweet and confident she is. I could go on for hours extolling her virtues... Regrettably, though, I will not be leaving this list. 

Chris.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Feb 22, 2011)

...seems like I fit in here so I guess I should pull up a chair and stay awhile.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 26, 2011)

geekgamer01 said:


> ...seems like I fit in here so I guess I should pull up a chair and stay awhile.



 

I just did this at a "Hookah bar!" I was at one, but it was done all WRONG (the old hookah bar!) And i met some random people. A "Couchsurfing" thing.

Ill tell you this.. People can knock me, or my city, or whatever else they want, all they want. Go ahead. Do what makes you feel good. Tonight, i had some fun, and it was AFTER working TWO jobs, hard on my feet, all hard work, no appreciation, no love, minimum wage.. IC thats some bull, the way i work for what i got. Im testing the waters tomorrow, they will no longer disrespect me, that only happens here.  So, i had fun, got some great praise on my car's looks after i made my tires part of the blacktop pavement (picked up the tire dust and gave it to co-worker, then got chewed out by an "old head" a guy that i respect, we found new ground, im feeling the "respect" angle, is this a new direction? Im all in!) .. and it was a great little get-together.

Might not ever see those people again, might.. the way it was done is the whole difference. Im really impressed!

Of course, i have a visit, and i really owe it all to (that person, whom i can say is "my visitor.") Its going very well, and i feel more sane after tonight. Plus, the car has some Liqui-Moly Mos2 in it.. Oh baby. 

.. Get Fuzion HRis. They rock. I-ROC. Man, win-win.

Here they are, i need to really thank them






And yes, they leave the mark.. when asked. Low, wide, bad, me and my passenger, eat turns for lunch, breakfast, dinner.. cant knock the steed that gets on the highway and goes where it wants! I like this view...






.. bringing it back: This single has a great set of tires. Here ya go~~ :bow:

:bow: Thank you, tires, for taking me and my visitor to a great fun night for a couple hours! Well need to do it again sometime. :blush:

Oh, and "Kebbie" tastes ok. Didnt finish it, due to fear of being in a place that served Falafels and Babaganoush! I loved the variety of people there. And the belly dancer? .. :smitten: lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 26, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I just did this at a "Hookah bar!" I was at one, but it was done all WRONG (the old hookah bar!) And i met some random people. A "Couchsurfing" thing.
> 
> Ill tell you this.. People can knock me, or my city, or whatever else they want, all they want. Go ahead. Do what makes you feel good. Tonight, i had some fun, and it was AFTER working TWO jobs, hard on my feet, all hard work, no appreciation, no love, minimum wage.. IC thats some bull, the way i work for what i got. Im testing the waters tomorrow, they will no longer disrespect me, that only happens here.  So, i had fun, got some great praise on my car's looks after i made my tires part of the blacktop pavement (picked up the tire dust and gave it to co-worker, then got chewed out by an "old head" a guy that i respect, we found new ground, im feeling the "respect" angle, is this a new direction? Im all in!) .. and it was a great little get-together.
> 
> ...



cool car,me needs some wheels.LOL


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 26, 2011)

Could have sworn this was the _singles_ thread....


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 26, 2011)

Women and cars are the same thing to guys.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Feb 26, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Women and cars are the same thing to guys.



In a sense I would have to agree with that statement haha


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 26, 2011)

Men and cash/wallets/credit cards are synonymous for me


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 27, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Women and cars are the same thing to guys.



Not quite, Amy. But women in cars, now you're talking about a great way to get off this list! 

Chris


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 27, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Not quite, Amy. But women in cars, now you're talking about a great way to get off this list!
> 
> Chris



Depends on the car! No high trucks, no bucket seats with center consoles... I need a guy with a fattie-friendly car! LOL!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 27, 2011)

SuperMishe said:


> Depends on the car! No high trucks, no bucket seats with center consoles... I need a guy with a fattie-friendly car! LOL!



 I hear ya! Some TINY cars like Mitsubishi Eclipse.. (why is that the first one that pops into my head? NO room) are fatty UN-friendly. And i thought mine would be a tight squeeze.. leaning the seat back, though, and my SSBBW friend who shall remain nameless fit fine! Go fig.

Cars amaze me, as to women. They are both amazing and sexy 

That nice long cruise to the Hookah bar, passenger at the right  had me thanking the tires, and feeling very well. Im going to have to do that again sometime. Still single, still Viva-ing the Vida!!!


----------



## Noir (Feb 27, 2011)

*sigh* single still. Hope that can change this year


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 28, 2011)

Still single, and have barely thought about that fact until looking at Dims again.

You guys get me all fired up. :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, singles thread. I wish I knew how to quit you.


----------



## Ash (Feb 28, 2011)

Carrie said:


> Oh, singles thread. I wish I knew how to quit you.



Seconded....


----------



## Carrie (Feb 28, 2011)

Ashley said:


> Seconded....


I'll keep scanning the Boston ads for you.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2011)

I am so used to being single that this is my new pickup line:







It has replaced my old pickup line, which I used once and didn't work:


----------



## penguin (Feb 28, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I am so used to being single that this is my new pickup line



I'm not sure if they're better or worse than my favourites of "fuck me if I'm wrong, but are you Elvis?" and "when I saw you I had a toy story moment. First I had a Buzz, then I had a Woody."


----------



## Mathias (Feb 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm not sure if they're better or worse than my favourites of "fuck me if I'm wrong, but are you Elvis?" and "when I saw you I had a toy story moment. First I had a Buzz, then I had a Woody."



I'm stealing that.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Carrie said:


> I'll keep scanning the Boston ads for you.



But, but, but...what about ME?! I'm incapable on my own.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 28, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> But, but, but...what about ME?! I'm incapable on my own.



Yeah. The line here isn't short. 

:happy:


----------



## imfree (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep, Singledom's just that way. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqycvOTtnFU


----------



## Rowan (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so envious to see people in love....male/female couples...female/female couples....cuz id like that so much (no problem with male/male couples...which anyone who knows me knows i love gay men)...just envious i guess cuz I'd like to be in love again someday and have a relationship that would make others envious. 

*sigh* sorry...just thinking talkin too much i guess...


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 1, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how many truly beautiful and caring women there are here who are still single! (I always regret not having gotten to know you before you left VA, Ash! ) Just know that there is someone out there for all of you. You're too wonderful to be single forever!

Chris


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

Went to the beach today. I have pics!! Also, my muscular REAR tires. 

.. Business AND pleasure! Very nice there today, too. Still single! 

Now, who wants to see them hulking tires, and nice stance me Camaro got?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I am so envious to see people in love....male/female couples...female/female couples....cuz id like that so much (no problem with male/male couples...which anyone who knows me knows i love gay men)...just envious i guess cuz I'd like to be in love again someday and have a relationship that would make others envious.
> 
> *sigh* sorry...just thinking talkin too much i guess...




i think we all want to be in love,be loved,or have some type of love in our lives...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 1, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many truly beautiful and caring women there are here who are still single! (I always regret not having gotten to know you before you left VA, Ash! ) Just know that there is someone out there for all of you. You're too wonderful to be single forever!
> 
> Chris




amen to that brother! well said! lol


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i think we all want to be in love,be loved,or have some type of love in our lives...



I have my love, now im lookin for maybe a GF 

Here it is! And the beach seems to be a good spot! 

HD24 what do u think of these photos? (And everyone else LOL!) And yes, i had fun taking them. Havent been to the beach in some time................. 

1) Im cool. 






2) Going back tio this restaurant TOMORROW!





3) "I cant wait to get a ride to California.. because it makes sense to go to California!" LOL! Thats how i felt, straight up..



"Can i give up? No! Got no money.. so?" lolll...

4)  Muscular stance!!! And, thank you, tires!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I have my love, now im lookin for maybe a GF
> 
> Here it is! And the beach seems to be a good spot!
> 
> ...



cool pics man,can't believe you actually showed yourself alittle.but hey im one to talk! LOL


----------



## Rowan (Mar 1, 2011)

Ugh....so hard...so hard not to say something....*bites tongue*


----------



## Rowan (Mar 1, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many truly beautiful and caring women there are here who are still single! (I always regret not having gotten to know you before you left VA, Ash! ) Just know that there is someone out there for all of you. You're too wonderful to be single forever!
> 
> Chris



Thats sweet of you to say Chris


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> cool pics man,can't believe you actually showed yourself alittle.but hey im one to talk! LOL





*boom* *boom* *POW!* Jax got it goin ON! Im lovin FL more and more. I must say, i really enjoyed the beach, and im going back TODAY! 

Singles.. i feel we have a great opportunity to -STAY- single, or "mingle!" Im presently helping a fellow model-friend out who is down here, no details due to obvious reasons  but the visit is going great. Cant wait to see what today brings..

Oh, just reminded me, let me move the car so i can finish changing my plugs (rubber thing went away! Can i do it without it.. i think i can!)  and get 'er fired up.. runnin nice and smooth. 

Today will be a wonderful day!  (And TY Mr. HD24)


----------



## Rowan (Mar 1, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i think we all want to be in love,be loved,or have some type of love in our lives...



I know HD...i guess it just gets kind of lonely sometimes when you keep being told how awesome you are by people who are just too far away 

I either need to move to NY and be with Wicked , Cali and be with Colm, or some number of places lol

Granted..I'll finish my nursing degree and move anywhere i want...but that is some time away...long time it seems. Just want the love of a great man or woman who is here and adores me as much as I adore them. *shrug*


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

And, to my fellow singles..


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I know HD...i guess it just gets kind of lonely sometimes when you keep being told how awesome you are by people who are just too far away
> 
> I either need to move to NY and be with Wicked , Cali and be with Colm, or some number of places lol
> 
> Granted..I'll finish my nursing degree and move anywhere i want...but that is some time away...long time it seems. Just want the love of a great man or woman who is here and adores me as much as I adore them. *shrug*



i completely agree Rowan *hugs* i know EXACTLY how you feel.im used to being by myself,but i do get lonely alot.sometimes i just look to the side wishing someone was there,then i just "sigh". 

your a great woman Rowan,a guy would be lucky to have you.the ones you click with are always so far away. people tell me im a good person too,and im like "well not good enough i don't have anybody".lol 

but sometimes it's alot of factors.i have been single for so long,i just want somebody.i can't even hardly remember what it's like to touch and love a woman,i mean i remember it was a good thing but it is now cloudy since it's been way too long.*sigh* i remember what it is like to be in love,but sometimes i often feel that memory is slowly fading... 

being single does indeed suck,ecspecially when you know you have alot of love to give,and you could change a person's life for the better.you can reach out to them with a compassion that has no bounds,and that is a sad thing alot of us aren't allowed to do that because you haven't had a chance too.we know we are good peeps,but it still dosen't fall into place.we are very deserving and much capable...


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i completely agree Rowan *hugs* i know EXACTLY how you feel.im used to being by myself,but i do get lonely alot.sometimes i just look to the side wishing someone was there,then i just "sigh".
> 
> your a great woman Rowan,a guy would be lucky to have you.the ones you click with are always so far away. people tell me im a good person too,and im like "well not good enough i don't have anybody".lol
> 
> ...



I have to agree with both of you, Rowan and HD24! I have made the best of being single, but life events have complicated things! We will find that man or woman that loves us for us. 

The singles boat is sailing!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 1, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I know HD...i guess it just gets kind of lonely sometimes when you keep being told how awesome you are by people who are just too far away
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> Just want the love of a great man or woman who is here and adores me as much as I adore them. *shrug*



THIS. I can really relate, Rowan.


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> THIS. I can really relate, Rowan.



We can turn the tides. Im at the stage where im used to it. But yeah, that was a great and true post and i have to third it (since its been seconded already.)


----------



## Rowan (Mar 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> THIS. I can really relate, Rowan.



relate to the guy part or the girl part or both...cuz love...you're wicked hot...and im so yours if ya want me  lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 1, 2011)

Rowan said:


> relate to the guy part or the girl part or both...cuz love...you're wicked hot...and im so yours if ya want me  lol





You know, a friend and I were having this conversation the other day...I'm sorry to report I relate to the guy part. (Although I have been horny and slutty enough to get it on with a woman before, I've never invested myself in a relationship with a woman.) 

But I great appreciate the compliment and can assure you, I would have jumped at the chance. Oh, yes...


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> You know, a friend and I were having this conversation the other day...I'm sorry to report I relate to the guy part. (Although I have been horny and slutty enough to get it on with a woman before, I've never invested myself in a relationship with a woman.)
> 
> But I great appreciate the compliment and can assure you, I would have jumped at the chance. Oh, yes...



Have fun, you two.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> You know, a friend and I were having this conversation the other day...I'm sorry to report I relate to the guy part. (Although I have been horny and slutty enough to get it on with a woman before, I've never invested myself in a relationship with a woman.)
> 
> But I great appreciate the compliment and can assure you, I would have jumped at the chance. Oh, yes...


Well ty darlin..im flattered 
Myself...im 85% straight....but cant deny girl kisses...and everyone loves boobs! I dont care what sex you are or orientation...breasts are awesome!!! lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 1, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Well ty darlin..im flattered
> Myself...im 85% straight....but cant deny girl kisses...and everyone loves boobs! I dont care what sex you are or orientation...breasts are awesome!!! lol



Women are soft and enveloping...this is true. But there's nothing like being manhandled...nothing at all.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Mar 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Women are soft and enveloping...this is true. But there's nothing like being manhandled...nothing at all.



Absoluuuuuutely agree.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 1, 2011)

(started this sentence about 14 times...settling on this)....I feel very sorry for some chicks...so unhappy with themselves and jealous and can only start trouble because of their insecurities....sad....


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it considered "sexy" if a single knows how to cook?


----------



## Rowan (Mar 1, 2011)

Well...guess it will make some people happy to know that I'll not have friends in California now because i don't need drama and jealous bitch shit going on. Suppose I'll just go back to being single, solitary and in my own damn hole..fuck having friends...just brings drama *sigh*


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Is it considered "sexy" if a single knows how to cook?



Yes, I think so.



Rowan said:


> Well...guess it will make some people happy to know that I'll not have friends in California now because i don't need drama and jealous bitch shit going on. Suppose I'll just go back to being single, solitary and in my own damn hole..fuck having friends...just brings drama *sigh*



Wow...it sounds like you're having a day. I hope you feel better about the things that are going on in your life very soon.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 1, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> ^ I'd like to DITTO that!
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else feel that when your NOT looking it just sort happens, but when you actively look for someone its a crap shoot. At least that's been my experience! So just living life and seeing what comes of it!



I hear that alot and all I can think of is the phrase "death happens when you least expect it to". Plus based on history everything that happened to me when I least expected it wasn't exactly a warm fuzzy surprise.


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Yes, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...it sounds like you're having a day. I hope you feel better about the things that are going on in your life very soon.



We all have our days! I know mine is a lazy relaxed one. Im so happy i got my BFF car running right, all tuned and everything, and now the sun is poking out!

Maybe ill go to the beach and see whats up! Wouldnt hurt 

And yeah, it most definitely "just happens" when you arent looking!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 1, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Ugh....so hard...so hard not to say something....*bites tongue*



Just walk away from the crazy...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 1, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Just walk away from the crazy...



I always say you give the best advice...


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 1, 2011)

now I wish I had bought Theodore's town car


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Women are soft and enveloping...this is true. But there's nothing like being manhandled...nothing at all.


Mmmmmm-uh!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Women are soft and enveloping...this is true. But there's nothing like being manhandled...nothing at all.



Oh yeah! :blush:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 2, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> cool pics man,can't believe you actually showed yourself alittle.but hey im one to talk! LOL



You are so going to be punched in the taint by Carrie for reproducing these pics, HD! 



HeavyDuty24 said:


> i completely agree Rowan *hugs* i know EXACTLY how you feel.im used to being by myself,but i do get lonely alot.sometimes i just look to the side wishing someone was there,then i just "sigh".
> 
> your a great woman Rowan,a guy would be lucky to have you.the ones you click with are always so far away. people tell me im a good person too,and im like "well not good enough i don't have anybody".lol
> 
> ...



My turn to say ditto. Very well put - men do feel lonely too.

Chris


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> You are so going to be punched in the taint by Carrie for reproducing these pics, HD!
> 
> 
> My turn to say ditto. Very well put - men do feel lonely too.
> ...



sorry man,im not sure how to click on the post where the pics don't come up,sorry about that. 


yes that is true,men feel some of the same things women feel sometimes,it's just most women are more open to those feelings then men do,men kinda shurg it off but knowing it's still there you know.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> ^ I'd like to DITTO that!
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else feel that when your NOT looking it just sort happens, but when you actively look for someone its a crap shoot. At least that's been my experience! So just living life and seeing what comes of it!




to be completely honest,and im not just saying this,but sadly i don't see the difference.i guess it's just me and my bad luck.i have actively searched for someone and it's a crap-shoot,then i haven't really looked then still a crap-shoot.guess i can say when i don't look it is alittle better,but it's not like a big difference.lol


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 2, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> sorry man,im not sure how to click on the post where the pics don't come up,sorry about that.
> 
> 
> yes that is true,men feel some of the same things women feel sometimes,it's just most women are more open to those feelings then men do,men kinda shurg it off but knowing it's still there you know.



Dude, we are all different!!! Some people 's "crazy" is another people's "cool guy!" Labels, labels, labels.



You need to -embrace- your singleness, and perhaps find someone that labels other people the same as you do! Its called "banding together."  lol

Opposites attract, ya know.


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 2, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> You are so going to be punched in the taint by Carrie for reproducing these pics, HD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the second time ive heard this word "taint."

Is that kind of like "family beans" ?



> snuggletiger said:
> 
> 
> > now I wish I had bought Theodore's town car
> ...


----------



## geekgamer01 (Mar 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Women are soft and enveloping...this is true. But there's nothing like being manhandled...nothing at all.



...And there's nothing like being manhandled by a beautiful and curvy woman


----------



## AmazingAmy (Mar 2, 2011)

Right, I now plan to be single indefinitely. I'm sick of pining for a partner the same way I'm sick of pining for a job, more money, nicer clothes, better skin, more intelligence - pining doesn't make it happen. It just makes me very, very unhappy. The occassional loneliness and envy of coupley friends is vastly preferable to feeling rejected by good fortune all the time.

Sod my other half - I've got to deal with this half first.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 2, 2011)

Word! Amy.:kiss2:


----------



## Oirish (Mar 2, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Right, I now plan to be single indefinitely. I'm sick of pining for a partner the same way I'm sick of pining for a job, more money, nicer clothes, better skin, more intelligence - pining doesn't make it happen. It just makes me very, very unhappy. The occassional loneliness and envy of coupley friends is vastly preferable to feeling rejected by good fortune all the time.
> 
> Sod my other half - I've got to deal with this half first.



Agreed. I've too much to worry about regarding who I am and where I'm going to allow myself to be stifled by the difficulties of searching for the elusive Ms. Right.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, I guess for now I can officially clock out of the Singles Thread. Long distance relationship in-process, wish me luck.

....though with my luck, I'll be back here before long.....


----------



## penguin (Mar 3, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Well, I guess for now I can officially clock out of the Singles Thread. Long distance relationship in-process, wish me luck.
> 
> ....though with my luck, I'll be back here before long.....



I hope it goes well for you!

For the rest of us, maybe this will help. I'm thinking of employing this method myself...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, all my male friends right now are either engaged or gay. Or both engaged AND gay  So I'm SOL.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought you checked out of here Carla??


----------



## Oirish (Mar 3, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Well, I guess for now I can officially clock out of the Singles Thread. Long distance relationship in-process, wish me luck.
> 
> ....though with my luck, I'll be back here before long.....



Good luck!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 3, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> This is the second time ive heard this word "taint."
> 
> Is that kind of like "family beans" ?



It's the area right behind the family jewels.

Chris


----------



## imfree (Mar 3, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> It's the area right behind the family jewels.
> 
> Chris



I've heard it said that it's called "taint", cuz it "taint" a** and it "taint" p***Y (or d**k, of course).


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 3, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> I thought you checked out of here Carla??



Not officially.  And I don't think I will be. The guy I was hoping to check out for is too wrapped up in school, work, and moving. No time for romance. Ah well.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 3, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Well, I guess for now I can officially clock out of the Singles Thread. Long distance relationship in-process, wish me luck.
> 
> ....though with my luck, I'll be back here before long.....



i feel you on that one man,been there done that.LOL but good luck though man,hope it works out.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> I hope it goes well for you!
> 
> For the rest of us, maybe this will help. I'm thinking of employing this method myself...



I never get a good enough jump off of the spring board. :bounce:


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 3, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> It's the area right behind the family jewels.
> 
> Chris



We need to start teaching "Singles 101" in college. This will educate us on this term!

Now, as for me.. time to get ready for a lunch date? We will see! *slaps self* SNAP OUT OF IT and GO UPSTAIRS and ASK TO GO TO THE BEACH! And CLEAN UP FIRST TOO! 

.. Will report back. Later thanks bye! 

No money be damned. Im doing this!!!


----------



## penguin (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't help but find it amusing when you read someone's dating profile and they say "weight, age, height doesn't matter, it's about the personality", but they really mean a few kilos over is okay.


----------



## penguin (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I'll take myself on a date. A movie, lunch, flowers...why not? I deserve to be spoilt a bit. I can't quite give myself that back and shoulder massage I want, but I can get myself drunk and then fool around for a bit.


----------



## penguin (Mar 4, 2011)

A friend wanted to join me today, so we made a girly day of it, but everything else went to plan - lunch, movies - and flowers! Now to get myself drunk and fool around...there are some things you've just gotta do for yourself! Can't sit around waiting for them to happen from someone else.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> I hope it goes well for you!
> 
> For the rest of us, maybe this will help. I'm thinking of employing this method myself...




LOL best.description.ever.LOL i love Mario,and that subbed it up so good.:bow: lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 4, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I never get a good enough jump off of the spring board. :bounce:




the key is to get a running start.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> A friend wanted to join me today, so we made a girly day of it, but everything else went to plan - lunch, movies - and flowers! Now to get myself drunk and fool around...there are some things you've just gotta do for yourself! Can't sit around waiting for them to happen from someone else.


I LOOOOOOOVE Gerbera Daisies!!! The colors are SO vivid! Good for you!!!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> A friend wanted to join me today, so we made a girly day of it, but everything else went to plan - lunch, movies - and flowers! Now to get myself drunk and fool around...there are some things you've just gotta do for yourself! Can't sit around waiting for them to happen from someone else.



I think it's great that you had a day for yourself hon


----------



## penguin (Mar 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I LOOOOOOOVE Gerbera Daisies!!! The colors are SO vivid! Good for you!!!



They're so gorgeous! They're next to me on my desk, so I get to look at them a lot 



Rowan said:


> I think it's great that you had a day for yourself hon



It was so great. We're going to make it a monthly "boobie day", where we'll go out and have some fun.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> It was so great. We're going to make it a monthly "boobie day", where we'll go out and have some fun.



Just had to say that boobie day is a great alternative title for girls day or ladies night.


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 6, 2011)

Im going to St. Augustine today with my friend! 

Ill report how it goes!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sup singles??


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 6, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Sup singles??



Sup ms Aust99! 

Im going to the beach, chillin in a little while! You?


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 7, 2011)

lol I went to bed.... but I've just been to brunch.. It was delish!!


And... I'm still single peeps.


----------



## Oirish (Mar 7, 2011)

Likewsie here Aust. Well, not brunch...


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 7, 2011)

Eh worked on the zoomster and did yard work. Woefully single.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 7, 2011)

Still single


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 7, 2011)

Still single........... *but* Im in St Augustine today. Nice little city! 

Here is a video venture from my last outing with some random friends. I got the "boston" thing, as i know some of yall are from Boston!! Going pretty well, more seeing the sights than anything. Some ladies i ran into were taken! 

Here is my "video documentary," and i tried to let the air of Saturday night on the outskirts of Jax prevail int he vid. I think i did a good job 

Fun is good.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwSgDYF2BVI


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 7, 2011)

Despite constant excitement (thanks to Dims), I'm still single.


----------



## penguin (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm feeling far too much for my booty call guy :/


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 7, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm feeling far too much for my booty call guy :/



That's why I don't have one...I can't always separate. Sometimes I don't have a problem, but eventually, I get attached. 

Any chance for more from him or have you talked to the point you know it just is what it is?


----------



## penguin (Mar 7, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> That's why I don't have one...I can't always separate. Sometimes I don't have a problem, but eventually, I get attached.
> 
> Any chance for more from him or have you talked to the point you know it just is what it is?



I've had involvements like this before, but didn't fall for them. This is new!

I think he might be open to more, but he'll be away with work for a bit so we can't talk about it just yet. I don't want to do it by SMS irvemail, either. I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sangle.


----------



## imfree (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep, this Loop Rancher's gonna' use the FedderSpeak spellin'. Aahmma' saingul.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 12, 2011)

Single again.


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 13, 2011)

Wait, let me check.

Oh yeah, definitely still single.






And I'm looking for a prom date. (and a prom dress for that matter)

Oh the joys of high school.


----------



## None (Mar 14, 2011)

Single for the first time in over a year and a half.


----------



## penguin (Mar 14, 2011)

I emailed my booty call guy last night, to let him know that I want more than just casual sex with him, and that if he can't/won't give me more, then I can't see him any more. I like him too much to keep doing the casual thing with him. I really don't know which way this'll go, but I need to know. I'd rather be completely single and not getting any, than falling for someone who won't/doesn't reciprocate.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 14, 2011)

Good for you. I've been someone who's compromised my own value in the past for the sake of "maybe things will change and he'll feel different if we keep on" even when I knew logically he wouldn't. I never felt good about it. I admire you for this.


----------



## penguin (Mar 14, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Good for you. I've been someone who's compromised my own value in the past for the sake of "maybe things will change and he'll feel different if we keep on" even when I knew logically he wouldn't. I never felt good about it. I admire you for this.



We've known each other almost 4 months, and I figure that's enough time to know whether you want more or not. From things he's said (because it's never just doing the deed and out the door, he hangs around and we talk a lot), I think he's on the fence about it, but I know I want and am ready for more, even if it scares me a bit. I've been single a long time, but damn it, I'm worth it. I know if we continue the way we have been, I'll end up falling in love with him whether I want to or not, and if he doesn't feel the same, that's just not going to be good. And since love _should_ be a good thing, I'd rather end things now than go down a path that will lead to me feeling shitty. 

I don't want to stop seeing him, but I've gotta do what's right for me.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 14, 2011)

Still single and plagued by the women who dropped me cold 6 months ago, now texting me wanting to know how I am. If I have found anyone. etc etc. Not sure why they get chummy all of a sudden like that.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 14, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Still single and plagued by the women who dropped me cold 6 months ago, now texting me wanting to know how I am. If I have found anyone. etc etc. Not sure why they get chummy all of a sudden like that.



Hate to say it, but that kind of thing usually happens because she found someone else 6 months ago that she wanted more, and at this point it probably didnt work out, and so now shes back to barking up your tree.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 14, 2011)

penguin said:


> We've known each other almost 4 months, and I figure that's enough time to know whether you want more or not. From things he's said (because it's never just doing the deed and out the door, he hangs around and we talk a lot), I think he's on the fence about it, but I know I want and am ready for more, even if it scares me a bit. I've been single a long time, but damn it, I'm worth it. I know if we continue the way we have been, I'll end up falling in love with him whether I want to or not, and if he doesn't feel the same, that's just not going to be good. And since love _should_ be a good thing, I'd rather end things now than go down a path that will lead to me feeling shitty.
> 
> I don't want to stop seeing him, but I've gotta do what's right for me.




I still have to spread more rep around before giving it to you again, but, just to say it again, I admire you for staying true to yourself.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 14, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Still single and plagued by the women who dropped me cold 6 months ago, now texting me wanting to know how I am. If I have found anyone. etc etc. Not sure why they get chummy all of a sudden like that.





Rowan said:


> Hate to say it, but that kind of thing usually happens because she found someone else 6 months ago that she wanted more, and at this point it probably didnt work out, and so now shes back to barking up your tree.



Yep, snuggletiger...that's what it sound like to me too, Rowan. :doh:


----------



## penguin (Mar 14, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I still have to spread more rep around before giving it to you again, but, just to say it again, I admire you for staying true to yourself.



Thanks  It's the harder choice, but it's the right one.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 14, 2011)

Despite a boy falling from the sky last week who I hadn't seen since last June...incredibly single. le sigh


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 14, 2011)

If nothing else, at least I feel like I'm in good company in this thread. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 14, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I still have to spread more rep around before giving it to you again, but, just to say it again, I admire you for staying true to yourself.



Got her for you.


----------



## hallowjak (Mar 15, 2011)

So very, very single. Wish I had someone to spend time with.


----------



## pegz (Mar 15, 2011)

Very single here.... and Very ready not to be....


----------



## Rowan (Mar 15, 2011)

Still single...but somehow was apparently like cat nip last night because I was out at an open mic at a place I go regularly and I _literally_ had six different guys vying for my attention. It was weird....but a very nice change. 

And I have a date tomorrow with a guy who got in contact with me after 5 years. 

Life is just so weird sometimes!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 15, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Still single...but somehow was apparently like cat nip last night because I was out at an open mic at a place I go regularly and I _literally_ had six different guys vying for my attention. It was weird....but a very nice change.
> 
> And I have a date tomorrow with a guy who got in contact with me after 5 years.
> 
> Life is just so weird sometimes!



Look at you, woman!!  Have a great time tomorrow and bask in the attention. :happy:


----------



## Rowan (Mar 15, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Look at you, woman!!  Have a great time tomorrow and bask in the attention. :happy:



Thank you hon...I'll definitely report back on how it went


----------



## bella929 (Mar 15, 2011)

Been single for 3 years...
I need someone to spice up my love life!


----------



## jdsumm (Mar 15, 2011)

Just reporting in again...still single


----------



## Mishty (Mar 15, 2011)

Single still, but things seem to be looking up, I just added this to my wishlist: 







Pretty exciting. 

Boyfriend Pillow 

.....or Girlfriend. 

:huh:


----------



## penguin (Mar 15, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Still single...but somehow was apparently like cat nip last night because I was out at an open mic at a place I go regularly and I _literally_ had six different guys vying for my attention. It was weird....but a very nice change.
> 
> And I have a date tomorrow with a guy who got in contact with me after 5 years.
> 
> Life is just so weird sometimes!



Oh wow! That sounds like a great night out. I hope your date goes well!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 15, 2011)

I've always been single. It's starting to get to me more often.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 15, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I've always been single. It's starting to get to me more often.




*HUGS* I know what you mean, Matt...sometimes it really bothers me, and I feel terribly lonely. At others, though, I can appreciate the beauty of being happy with just me.  It doesn't make the lonely times feel any less lonely though. 

Like I said, we're in good company on this thread. And the good thing about it is not only can we mingle a little and see who else is unattached, BUT we can support each other through the ups and downs of singlehood.


----------



## pegz (Mar 15, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Single still, but things seem to be looking up, I just added this to my wishlist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG.... How funny.... love it!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 16, 2011)

I think I should invest in that boyfriend pillow, lol.

----

Still single. And it's killing me. I work in a place with a lot of good looking guys. And it's kinda killing me that I can't do or say anything about it. The workplace has a rule against dating internally. **sigh** Not that I think any of them might be interested, but hey... never know. 

I sometimes think jokingly about quitting just to get with 'em  lol.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 16, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I've always been single. It's starting to get to me more often.



I don't get this. You are cute & sweet. Girls should be begging to go out with you.


----------



## imfree (Mar 16, 2011)

pegz said:


> OMG.... How funny.... love it!



Woo!!!, nice, I think I'll get one in GF-SSBBW! 

View attachment Pillow, Girlfriend.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 16, 2011)

Back in Single-land. Might be staying by choice for a while.


----------



## EMH1701 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am single.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 16, 2011)

Date went well...sushi dinner was amazing, went to a cafe and had a woodchuck cider and then came back to my place and watched some tv before I booted him out since he has to work early in the morning. But I got a nice warm hug on the way out. He's a sweet guy...I missed him.

<<staying in single land a while longer though id say


----------



## CaitiDee (Mar 16, 2011)

Single. Holla!


----------



## youngstud925 (Mar 17, 2011)

would love to 



bella929 said:


> Been single for 3 years...
> I need someone to spice up my love life!


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Mar 17, 2011)

officially 2 years single. derp lol


----------



## Oirish (Mar 17, 2011)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> officially 2 years single. derp lol



You've got to be kidding me. I've seriously been thinking I saw a weddingring on your finger the last few years! How are you single with so many guys fawning over here?


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Mar 17, 2011)

Oirish said:


> You've got to be kidding me. I've seriously been thinking I saw a weddingring on your finger the last few years! How are you single with so many guys fawning over here?



lol noooo any ring on my finger is one ive paid for myself lol and im just super picky hahaha plus some people live super far away


----------



## Oirish (Mar 17, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Single. Holla!



Again surprised. You're beautiful!


----------



## Oirish (Mar 17, 2011)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> lol noooo any ring on my finger is one ive paid for myself lol and im just super picky hahaha plus some people live super far away



In the words of the cowardly lion: "Ain't it the truth? Ain't it the truth?" The star-crossed lover game is a bitch.


----------



## bella929 (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha...is that a promise? 



youngstud925 said:


> would love to


----------



## Noir (Mar 17, 2011)

Shouting single from the roof top


----------



## CaitiDee (Mar 17, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Again surprised. You're beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Mar 17, 2011)

Oirish said:


> In the words of the cowardly lion: "Ain't it the truth? Ain't it the truth?" The star-crossed lover game is a bitch.



lol basically

and my health care kicks ass so it would be hard for me to wanna leave canada lol


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 17, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> If nothing else, at least I feel like I'm in good company in this thread. :happy:



Amen, sista. All the wonderful people on this site have helped me so much


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 17, 2011)

WANTED: ONE MALE PROM DATE
Must be:

Single
Tall
Handsome
Smart
Musical
Alive
Willing to dance
Willing to text

Please contact me. Love, Single Emily


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> WANTED: ONE MALE PROM DATE
> Must be:
> 
> Single
> ...



How much are you willing to pay?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 17, 2011)

Just checking in...


----------



## HayleeRose (Mar 17, 2011)

Still single. Just thought i'd chime in.


----------



## J34 (Mar 17, 2011)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> lol basically
> 
> and my health care kicks ass so it would be hard for me to wanna leave canada lol



Health care! I wish I had that. Now I want to move to Canada.

Been single for years, although I have been talking to a girl for a couple of weeks now, so lets hope that works out


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 18, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> How much are you willing to pay?



A corsage, a plane ticket, a rented tuxedo and I'd pay for dinner. Sounds like a plan?


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Mar 18, 2011)

J34 said:


> Health care! I wish I had that. Now I want to move to Canada.
> 
> Been single for years, although I have been talking to a girl for a couple of weeks now, so lets hope that works out



haha ya health care is pretty rad 

and good luck with your love interest! everyone deserves somebody to love


----------



## The Fez (Mar 18, 2011)

Starting my yearly 2 week stay in this thread while I'm in the dog house.

I'm not sure why that's the case, but, yeah, rolling with it.


----------



## J34 (Mar 18, 2011)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> haha ya health care is pretty rad
> 
> and good luck with your love interest! everyone deserves somebody to love



I could only imagine. Thank you very much, hope the same for you as well :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 18, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> A corsage, a plane ticket, a rented tuxedo and I'd pay for dinner. Sounds like a plan?



Darn. I own my own tux


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 18, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> A corsage, a plane ticket, a rented tuxedo and I'd pay for dinner. Sounds like a plan?



This is a tempting offer. I'll have my people call your people.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 18, 2011)

and um,still single. >.>


----------



## Mishty (Mar 20, 2011)

Still single, but had a very interesting night with my best friend, including some heart to heart, one on one conversation about life, and an intense session of mind blowing lip locking.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 20, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Still single, but had a very interesting night with my best friend, including some heart to heart, one on one conversation about life, and an intense session of mind blowing lip locking.



That sounds fun!


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Mar 20, 2011)

Mishty - love it! One of my best dates ever didn't go further than a super highschool-esque make out session. very fun


----------



## JonesT (Mar 20, 2011)

It's been a while, Dims! Still single here.


----------



## lalatx (Mar 21, 2011)

Just checking in.... Single.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Mar 21, 2011)

I've stopped trying. I barely even think about the subject anymore.


----------



## penguin (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, he finally got back to me, and though his reply was really ambiguous, I'm pretty sure it means he's not interested in more. His loss, I know, but it still hurts.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 21, 2011)

penguin said:


> Well, he finally got back to me, and though his reply was really ambiguous, I'm pretty sure it means he's not interested in more. His loss, I know, but it still hurts.



Sorry to hear that Penguin.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I don't get this. You are cute & sweet. Girls should be begging to go out with you.



Well, I think it has to do with me being painfully shy and not knowing how to strike up a conversation with a girl. Especially when she's with a group of friends.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 21, 2011)

penguin said:


> Well, he finally got back to me, and though his reply was really ambiguous, I'm pretty sure it means he's not interested in more. His loss, I know, but it still hurts.



I'm sorry, penguin. And it definitely is his loss.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 21, 2011)

penguin said:


> Well, he finally got back to me, and though his reply was really ambiguous, I'm pretty sure it means he's not interested in more. His loss, I know, but it still hurts.



Yeah, he's definitely missing out - but you know that. It does hurt, and I'm so sorry.


----------



## penguin (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks. I'm still glad I met him, and the boost it gave me. I guess someone else will be reaping those rewards.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 21, 2011)

penguin said:


> Well, he finally got back to me, and though his reply was really ambiguous, I'm pretty sure it means he's not interested in more. His loss, I know, but it still hurts.


Foolish foolish man. His total loss.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 22, 2011)

penguin said:


> Well, he finally got back to me, and though his reply was really ambiguous, I'm pretty sure it means he's not interested in more. His loss, I know, but it still hurts.



So sorry to hear that. I recently had my own experience - met a girl who is super intelligent, witty and beautiful - and know how much it hurts inside when that interest is not reciprocated. Be strong.

Chris


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 22, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Well, I think it has to do with me being painfully shy and not knowing how to strike up a conversation with a girl. Especially when she's with a group of friends.



We need to work on this...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 22, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> We need to work on this...



I know...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 22, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I know...



I can help! (((hugs)))


----------



## Mathias (Mar 22, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I can help! (((hugs)))



I'll take whatever help I can get!


----------



## JonesT (Mar 22, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Well, I think it has to do with me being painfully shy and not knowing how to strike up a conversation with a girl. Especially when she's with a group of friends.



I have that exact same problem man. And I have no confidence.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Well, I think it has to do with me being painfully shy and not knowing how to strike up a conversation with a girl. Especially when she's with a group of friends.



You're lucky. I just have very low confidence. I know how to fake it, though. Also, I think that girls don't find me all that attractive. I tend to be ignored.



1love_emily said:


> WANTED: ONE MALE PROM DATE
> Must be:
> 
> Single
> ...



Hmmmm, interesting. Interesting indeed. Too bad I live a bit far off from you. 


And yeah, still single. But I think I'm really falling for this girl that I like. I just hope she feels the same. I won't know for sure until I'm able to move back home to New Orleans though.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 27, 2011)

More single than I've ever been in my entire life....lol


----------



## youngstud925 (Mar 27, 2011)

Single and ready to mingle !


----------



## Mishty (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in an open(ish) relationship, the open is mostly hers though. 

I've still got _my_ eyes open though....just in case.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 27, 2011)

Still single.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, hi. I'm back and stuff.


----------



## PoeticBob (Mar 28, 2011)

I was born to be single, but I hope to fix that. For now I'll just enjoy life and someday I'll settle down


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 31, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> More single than I've ever been in my entire life....lol



Gotta ask: I always think of being single as something binary (either you are or you are not single), so can you elaborate on why you feel you are "more single" than ever? 

Chris


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Mar 31, 2011)

Very firmly and rather suddenly back in the SINGLE category. The pain over it has passed now. Time to get used to being lonely again.


----------



## danielson123 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll be 20 years single in September. I should get myself a gold watch


----------



## JT52 (Apr 2, 2011)

Still unfortunately single and looking for a BEAUTIFUL girl one that actually stands out and does not just fade into the background like ALOT of the ones I'm seeing. I get very tired of the whole hoping,wanting, & wishing. I would like for more of those kind of ATTRACTIVE girls to come out from hiding. I'd love to get know a chick like that and be friends and hopefully more than that. Friends would be nice too if you would like to just chat.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 2, 2011)

JT52 said:


> Still unfortunately single and looking for a BEAUTIFUL girl one that actually stands out and does not just fade into the background like ALOT of the ones I'm seeing. I get very tired of the whole hoping,wanting, & wishing. I would like for more of those kind of ATTRACTIVE girls to come out from hiding. I'd love to get know a chick like that and be friends and hopefully more than that. Friends would be nice too if you would like to just chat.



Geez dude! NOT a great first post here. There are so many wonderful, funny, sweet, nice, intelligent and extremely attractive women here on Dims. To start off your time on Dims suggesting that beautiful women need to "come out of hiding" is totally uncool. Build up a bit of cred here, and then comment on the scene. But this just makes you come across as a boor.

Chris


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have been successfully single my for decades now...maybe instead of a watch I will get myself a mani and pedi? hehehehe


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 2, 2011)

JT52 said:


> Still unfortunately single and looking for a BEAUTIFUL girl one that actually stands out and does not just fade into the background like ALOT of the ones I'm seeing. I get very tired of the whole hoping,wanting, & wishing. I would like for more of those kind of ATTRACTIVE girls to come out from hiding. I'd love to get know a chick like that and be friends and hopefully more than that. Friends would be nice too if you would like to just chat.




hmmmm... the capitalizing of IMPORTANT words and the tone of that post reminds me of someone from not so long ago.... hmmmm....



Oh and for the good of this thread.... I'm still a resident here.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 2, 2011)

dropping in to say still single  still ready to mingle............just not with fruit tingles ! ......( ie crazy peoples )


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 2, 2011)

JT52 said:


> Still unfortunately single and looking for a BEAUTIFUL girl one that actually stands out and does not just fade into the background like ALOT of the ones I'm seeing. I get very tired of the whole hoping,wanting, & wishing. I would like for more of those kind of ATTRACTIVE girls to come out from hiding. I'd love to get know a chick like that and be friends and hopefully more than that. Friends would be nice too if you would like to just chat.





Wow, I wonder why some "beautiful" woman hasn't snapped you up yet. You are such a charmer.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 2, 2011)

JT52 said:


> Still unfortunately single and looking for a BEAUTIFUL girl one that actually stands out and does not just fade into the background like ALOT of the ones I'm seeing. I get very tired of the whole hoping,wanting, & wishing. I would like for more of those kind of ATTRACTIVE girls to come out from hiding. I'd love to get know a chick like that and be friends and hopefully more than that. Friends would be nice too if you would like to just chat.



FYI, from your description, there are at least seven of these "chicks" you seek on this very page...not hiding at all. Look around here for a bit. You may be surprised by what you find.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> FYI, from your description, there are at least seven of these "chicks" you seek on this very page...not hiding at all. Look around here for a bit. You may be surprised by what you find.



yeah, but none of us are going to give him the time of day after that post... lol.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 2, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> yeah, but none of us are going to give him the time of day after that post... lol.



Agreed.

I still felt the need to point out what he'd missed, though.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I still felt the need to point out what he'd missed, though.



If I could rep you I would. :bow:


----------



## KarmacomaGirl (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Widowed and ready to consider myself single/available again. I feel like a returned product back on the shelf :doh: Finally ready and excited about a new chapter in life though, whether it involves a guy or not.


----------



## youngstud925 (Apr 2, 2011)

Do people ever date other people on this board?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2011)

youngstud925 said:


> Do people ever date other people on this board?



No. We're all celibate.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 2, 2011)

youngstud925 said:


> Do people ever date other people on this board?



Absolutely!!!! Many a couple has been made through these boards... Some marriages and babies too...




Sorry BlackJack!! We posted at the same time and my sarcasm pill hasn't kicked in yet. Lol


----------



## imfree (Apr 2, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> No. We're all celibate.



I've often wondered if that was really true.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 2, 2011)

youngstud925 said:


> Do people ever date other people on this board?



Are you kidding? I would love to see the PMs and storylines going on behind the scenes here...I can only imagine... :batting:


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 2, 2011)

youngstud925 said:


> Do people ever date other people on this board?



I dated someone from this board once. People do it all the time :x


----------



## Hathor (Apr 2, 2011)

Still single.... had a BF, or at least thought he was, until he ripped my heart from my mouth this winter. Have another fella interested, but he won't even make a move towards me so I'm moving on. 

Would love to be in a long term with eventual marriage. =) 

But I'm just taking things as they come. If it's meant to be, it will be. My job gets in the way of a traditional dating ritual anyway.


----------



## penguin (Apr 2, 2011)

youngstud925 said:


> Do people ever date other people on this board?



I would if more of them were closer to me. 



Blackjack said:


> No. We're all celibate.



But not chaste, so we just fuck.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 2, 2011)

penguin said:


> I would if more of them were closer to me.



I would too...in a heartbeat.


----------



## JT52 (Apr 3, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Geez dude! NOT a great first post here. There are so many wonderful, funny, sweet, nice, intelligent and extremely attractive women here on Dims. To start off your time on Dims suggesting that beautiful women need to "come out of hiding" is totally uncool. Build up a bit of cred here, and then comment on the scene. But this just makes you come across as a boor.
> 
> Chris



I'd like to know who these extremely attractive women are your referring to.
Because I'm sorry, but I don't see it. I did'nt just mean on here, I'm talking about other places to that should have hotties everywhere I look. But there hard to find I can't spot like any just about every time I flip through a few pages of a section of a site. And I'm just saying the beautiful ones I'd like them to feel more comfortable showing themselves the others have but where
are the better ones ? And I'm not a boor I'm a nice guy and just looking for a hottie. I actually chat with a pretty girl and I'm helping her feel comfortable about showing a full body pic of herself and I know there are others like that out there. I took a pic of one in community college. The ones who are good looking and are not into the whole punk/piercing thing. That's a good percentage of what I'm mostly seeing around these places. I'd just like something more appealing. If you like that type of scene that's fine I guess, but it's not my thing. I try to remain hopeful though, because honestly I really hope more come out. If there were more of them out right now I would'nt be wondering this.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 3, 2011)

JT52 said:


> I'd like to know who these extremely attractive women are your referring to.
> Because I'm sorry, but I don't see it. I did'nt just mean on here, I'm talking about other places to that should have hotties everywhere I look. But there hard to find I can't spot like any just about every time I flip through a few pages of a section of a site. And I'm just saying the beautiful ones I'd like them to feel more comfortable showing themselves the others have but where
> are the better ones ? And I'm not a boor I'm a nice guy and just looking for a hottie. I actually chat with a pretty girl and I'm helping her feel comfortable about showing a full body pic of herself and I know there are others like that out there. I took a pic of one in community college. The ones who are good looking and are not into the whole punk/piercing thing. That's a good percentage of what I'm mostly seeing around these places. I'd just like something more appealing. If you like that type of scene that's fine I guess, but it's not my thing. I try to remain hopeful though, because honestly I really hope more come out. If there were more of them out right now I would'nt be wondering this.


----------



## CaitiDee (Apr 3, 2011)

JT52 said:


> I'd like to know who these extremely attractive women are your referring to.
> Because I'm sorry, but I don't see it. I did'nt just mean on here, I'm talking about other places to that should have hotties everywhere I look. But there hard to find I can't spot like any just about every time I flip through a few pages of a section of a site. And I'm just saying the beautiful ones I'd like them to feel more comfortable showing themselves the others have but where
> are the better ones ? And I'm not a boor I'm a nice guy and just looking for a hottie. I actually chat with a pretty girl and I'm helping her feel comfortable about showing a full body pic of herself and I know there are others like that out there. I took a pic of one in community college. The ones who are good looking and are not into the whole punk/piercing thing. That's a good percentage of what I'm mostly seeing around these places. I'd just like something more appealing. If you like that type of scene that's fine I guess, but it's not my thing. I try to remain hopeful though, because honestly I really hope more come out. If there were more of them out right now I would'nt be wondering this.



HAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA.

SRSLY STFU.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 3, 2011)

Blackjack said:


>



One is not enough of the above GIF in response to that post.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 3, 2011)

JT52 said:


> I'd like to know who these extremely attractive women are your referring to.
> Because I'm sorry, but I don't see it. I did'nt just mean on here, I'm talking about other places to that should have hotties everywhere I look. But there hard to find I can't spot like any just about every time I flip through a few pages of a section of a site. And I'm just saying the beautiful ones I'd like them to feel more comfortable showing themselves the others have but where
> are the better ones ? And I'm not a boor *I'm a nice guy* and just looking for a hottie. I actually chat with a pretty girl and I'm helping her feel comfortable about showing a full body pic of herself and I know there are others like that out there. I took a pic of one in community college. The ones who are good looking and are not into the whole punk/piercing thing. That's a good percentage of what I'm mostly seeing around these places. I'd just like something more appealing. If you like that type of scene that's fine I guess, but it's not my thing. I try to remain hopeful though, because honestly I really hope more come out. If there were more of them out right now I would'nt be wondering this.



"Nice guys" don't act like porn-addled misogynists. I call false advertising.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 3, 2011)

This is why I have teeth in my vagina.


----------



## JT52 (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think that movie turned out very well.


----------



## JT52 (Apr 3, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> SRSLY STFU.



This was not intended to be funny so you STFU !


----------



## CaitiDee (Apr 3, 2011)

JT52 said:


> I don't think that movie turned out very well.



Neither did your face.

Yeah. I said it.


----------



## penguin (Apr 3, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> This is why I have teeth in my vagina.



Vagina Dentata... What a wonderful phrase!
Vagina Dentata... Ain't No Passin' Craze!
It means no weiner... for the rest of your days!
It's a penis free... girl cavity! Vagina Dentata!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 3, 2011)

JT52 said:


> This was not intended to be funny so you STFU !



It's pretty hilarious that you're actually serious. No wonder women are avoiding you.


----------



## JT52 (Apr 3, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Neither did your face.
> 
> Yeah. I said it.




Ok ? I don't get it. Again I was'nt talking to you I was talking about the above person it just sounded similar to me. Sorry but I don't feel the need to show my face to chicks who act like that.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> Vagina Dentata... What a wonderful phrase!
> Vagina Dentata... Ain't No Passin' Craze!
> It means no weiner... for the rest of your days!
> It's a penis free... girl cavity! Vagina Dentata!



....................


----------



## JT52 (Apr 3, 2011)

Mathias said:


> It's pretty hilarious that you're actually serious. No wonder women are avoiding you.



Why ? If you want to disagree. Fine. But I'm serious about what I stated earlier. This is'nt some false bs I'm rambling about this is 100% true. I did'nt mean just this place I meant this other forum aswell as Craigs List.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 3, 2011)

JT52 said:


> Why ? If you want to disagree. Fine. But I'm serious about what I stated earlier. This is'nt some false bs I'm rambling about this is 100% true. I did'nt mean just this place I meant this other forum aswell as Craigs List.



Because you think that just because you want an attractive woman they're supposed to throw themselves at your feet?


----------



## penguin (Apr 3, 2011)

JT52 said:


> Why ? If you want to disagree. Fine. But I'm serious about what I stated earlier. This is'nt some false bs I'm rambling about this is 100% true. I did'nt mean just this place I meant this other forum aswell as Craigs List.








This isn't a restaurant where you can put in your order and expect to get what you want delivered on a silver platter, you know. 

This whole ramble of yours brings with it a strong sense of deja vu.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 3, 2011)

JT52 said:


> I'd like to know who these extremely attractive women are your referring to.
> Because I'm sorry, but I don't see it. I did'nt just mean on here, I'm talking about other places to that should have hotties everywhere I look. But there hard to find I can't spot like any just about every time I flip through a few pages of a section of a site. And I'm just saying the beautiful ones I'd like them to feel more comfortable showing themselves the others have but where
> are the better ones ? And I'm not a boor I'm a nice guy and just looking for a hottie. I actually chat with a pretty girl and I'm helping her feel comfortable about showing a full body pic of herself and I know there are others like that out there. I took a pic of one in community college. The ones who are good looking and are not into the whole punk/piercing thing. That's a good percentage of what I'm mostly seeing around these places. I'd just like something more appealing. If you like that type of scene that's fine I guess, but it's not my thing. I try to remain hopeful though, because honestly I really hope more come out. If there were more of them out right now I would'nt be wondering this.



Talk about digging a deeper hole! If you are just looking for a "hottie", you'll never find a nice girl. Treat a woman with the respect she is due, and she'll return the love. But keep on like this, and you won't make it off the singles list. 

Chris


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Apr 3, 2011)

This thread has become quite the fascinating psychological study in the last two pages....


----------



## Angel (Apr 3, 2011)

JT52 said:


> Still unfortunately single and looking for a BEAUTIFUL girl one that actually stands out and does not just fade into the background like ALOT of the ones I'm seeing. I get very tired of the whole hoping,wanting, & wishing. I would like for more of those kind of ATTRACTIVE girls to come out from hiding. I'd love to get know a chick like that and be friends and hopefully more than that. Friends would be nice too if you would like to just chat.





JT52 said:


> I'd like to know who these extremely attractive women are your referring to.
> Because I'm sorry, but I don't see it. I did'nt just mean on here, I'm talking about other places to that should have hotties everywhere I look. But there hard to find I can't spot like any just about every time I flip through a few pages of a section of a site. And I'm just saying the beautiful ones I'd like them to feel more comfortable showing themselves the others have but where
> are the better ones ? And I'm not a boor I'm a nice guy and just looking for a hottie. I actually chat with a pretty girl and I'm helping her feel comfortable about showing a full body pic of herself and I know there are others like that out there. I took a pic of one in community college. The ones who are good looking and are not into the whole punk/piercing thing. That's a good percentage of what I'm mostly seeing around these places. I'd just like something more appealing. If you like that type of scene that's fine I guess, but it's not my thing. I try to remain hopeful though, because honestly I really hope more come out. If there were more of them out right now I would'nt be wondering this.



 I'm *BEAUTIFUL* and *ATTRACTIVE* and I certainly don't fade into the background! 

I don't have any *PIERCINGS* (except for my ears) or *TATTOOS*.

I really like *NICE GUYS*. 


Is that you again, *RJ20*, sweetie?


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> Vagina Dentata... What a wonderful phrase!
> Vagina Dentata... Ain't No Passin' Craze!
> It means no weiner... for the rest of your days!
> It's a penis free... girl cavity! Vagina Dentata!



Beautiful. Can we get this put on t-shirts?


----------



## HayleeRose (Apr 3, 2011)

When other dimmers brought up the possibility of the same couple of trolls just coming back and making different profiles I thought "No thats cazy who has that much time on their hands." But the way this guys talking just solidified it for me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh! Looks like our troll found the only hotties around here, finally, since he's posting on the Paysite Board:



JT52 said:


> Very Nice



(Click the arrow to see the paysite thread he's posting on.)


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 3, 2011)

JT52 said:


> I'd like to know who these extremely attractive women are your referring to.
> Because I'm sorry, but I don't see it. I did'nt just mean on here, I'm talking about other places to that should have hotties everywhere I look. SNIP.



Welcome back RJ20!!!! As I said yesterday.... These posts sound so familiar!!! Your all class dude! :blink:


----------



## penguin (Apr 3, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Welcome back RJ20!!!! As I said yesterday.... These posts sound so familiar!!! Your all class dude! :blink:



THAT was the name I was trying to remember. Thank you! I knew I was experiencing deja vu, both with the posts and the username.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm thinking your attitude has a lot to do with it...



JT52 said:


> I'd like to know who these extremely attractive women are your referring to.
> Because I'm sorry, but I don't see it. I did'nt just mean on here, I'm talking about other places to that should have hotties everywhere I look. But there hard to find I can't spot like any just about every time I flip through a few pages of a section of a site. And I'm just saying the beautiful ones I'd like them to feel more comfortable showing themselves the others have but where
> are the better ones ? And I'm not a boor I'm a nice guy and just looking for a hottie. I actually chat with a pretty girl and I'm helping her feel comfortable about showing a full body pic of herself and I know there are others like that out there. I took a pic of one in community college. The ones who are good looking and are not into the whole punk/piercing thing. That's a good percentage of what I'm mostly seeing around these places. I'd just like something more appealing. If you like that type of scene that's fine I guess, but it's not my thing. I try to remain hopeful though, because honestly I really hope more come out. If there were more of them out right now I would'nt be wondering this.


----------



## Angel (Apr 3, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm thinking your attitude has a lot to do with it...



... but he's such a *nice guy*!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 3, 2011)

Pfffft! Everyone knows the nice guys NEVER get the chicks!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 3, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Pfffft! Everyone knows the nice guys NEVER get the chicks!



So that's why I'm still on this list! 

Chris


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 3, 2011)

That'S okay, cuz the bad chicks never get the dudes, either. And that's why I'm still on this list, too.


----------



## milmoo1 (Apr 3, 2011)

never posted before good time to start still single still


----------



## imfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> Wow, this is hilarious. How long do we want to bet it'll be until RJ20 or whatever his name is gets the banhammer?



Please be my guest.

Wow, I didn't know it was this big! Oh well, all the better to ban with!!! 

View attachment banhammer wb lg.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> Vagina Dentata... What a wonderful phrase!
> Vagina Dentata... Ain't No Passin' Craze!
> It means no weiner... for the rest of your days!
> It's a penis free... girl cavity! Vagina Dentata!



I tried to rep, but couldn't!!!


----------



## Fox (Apr 3, 2011)

As of right now, I'm single. I'm keeping my options pretty open though.


----------



## J34 (Apr 3, 2011)

You know what sucks, talking to someone for a handful of weeks and having great conversation and then they just disappear. Perhaps something along the lines of saying ..."not interested" would help. 

I don't want to wait forever, or seem desperate by sending a handful of messages. I always let people have their space. I don't know much on proper "dating etiquette" but I believe if the other party has moved on a simple courtesy text or call should suffice. I usually just move on if someone stops contacting me, but it is frustrating these abrupt stops of communication.


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 3, 2011)

Just checking in... still single... sigh...


----------



## Hathor (Apr 3, 2011)

J34 said:


> You know what sucks, talking to someone for a handful of weeks and having great conversation and then they just disappear. Perhaps something along the lines of saying ..."not interested" would help.
> 
> I don't want to wait forever, or seem desperate by sending a handful of messages. I always let people have their space. I don't know much on proper "dating etiquette" but I believe if the other party has moved on a simple courtesy text or call should suffice. I usually just move on if someone stops contacting me, but it is frustrating these abrupt stops of communication.




I hear you on this one. He just needs to give me some sort of sign that he's not interested in hearing from me at all. It's not that hard to do.


----------



## su_per (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm single.


----------



## Malarkey (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello my fellow singletons!! I'm checking back in to see whats new! Still single here (naturally as I more than likely wouldn't be posting this if I was taken). Keeping my eyes peeled for options. Options are a good thing-have I got any options out there?


----------



## toomuchspagett (Apr 5, 2011)

im a fan of the best friend that i also fuck. i think most relationships are shitty, i dont wanna be owned.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 5, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> That'S okay, cuz the bad chicks never get the dudes, either. And that's why I'm still on this list, too.



Damn! That validates my theory that all the bad boys get the good chicks. How depressing...


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 5, 2011)

Checking in, still single... Come to the conclusion maybe I'm ready for, ney actually really would rather like a relationship at the moment....

Hard part is finding someone with even the smallest bit of interest x.x


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 5, 2011)

*BACK!* Showin Much Love to my fellow singles, and wishing *EVERYONE* has been well since i took my little time away! 

Oh, i have also heard of this site "www.flbbw.com" for the FL people on here  .. looking for :wubu: or just a fun time, im actively getting involved in the "meet people" part.. no more stagnation and frustration, lets see whats good in the _people_ aspect of life! 

*smile and wave* to _everyone_ .. yes.. you too :blush:


----------



## Wholelottarosie78 (Apr 5, 2011)

:wubu: Hello to all my other singles out there (male and female)! Just here to say I understand your struggle ( if that is the case: for me it is.) Time heals all wounds but the scar will remain as a reminder of mistakes and makes you a stronger person. Moving forward and looking more open mindly than I ever have, but know excatly what I want and will NOT settle for less. I deserve it...WE ALL deserve to be apperciated for who we are. See ya next year on the singles thread...lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm ready to resign from this thread. Someone hurry and snatch me up!


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 5, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm ready to resign from this thread. Someone hurry and snatch me up!



Consider yourself *snatched*  



> Hello to all my other singles out there (male and female)! Just here to say I understand your struggle ( if that is the case: for me it is.) Time heals all wounds but the scar will remain as a reminder of mistakes and makes you a stronger person. Moving forward and looking more open mindly than I ever have, but know excatly what I want and will NOT settle for less. I deserve it...WE ALL deserve to be apperciated for who we are. See ya next year on the singles thread...lol


I agree with most of what you have said. For sure, some people arent as reciprocating as you are, and have their own things going on. It is better to have sent out the first mail, PM, facebook msg, whatever (since we live in a world of social networking that did not even exist even 10 years ago, MySpace was king i remember it well ive retired mine, on to the next level ya know?) and see what happens even if it is "nothing" than to live in a fable world of yore. Though the fun that awaits.. well, isnt that what this thread is about? 



> Originally Posted by J34 View Post
> You know what sucks, talking to someone for a handful of weeks and having great conversation and then they just disappear. Perhaps something along the lines of saying ..."not interested" would help.
> 
> I don't want to wait forever, or seem desperate by sending a handful of messages. I always let people have their space. I don't know much on proper "dating etiquette" but I believe if the other party has moved on a simple courtesy text or call should suffice. I usually just move on if someone stops contacting me, but it is frustrating these abrupt stops of communication.
> ...


The people that are "better than you" do not feel the need to acknowledge your existence, and fully expect you to be a reader of minds. That said, what you said IS true, and why people throw off false positives (?) only to do an "on to the next one" and kind of hi-five their friends who do the same... is beyond me.

As someone that has been in that boat, im repulsed at the whole mindset, and wish i could somehow jump in the time machine and go correct the situation. 

It is also somewhat satisfying to see that other singles have this happen to them. *Keep your head up* and just know... they will find someone good for them. Or not. Just "do you," dont dwell on it, and "get on my level" and *smile and wave* to all those who have done that to you.. they likely are staying in the same spot for some time.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 5, 2011)

Angel said:


> ... but he's such a *nice guy*!



Do you want a "nice guy" or a "rude boi?" 

The answer will set you free. :wubu:


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Apr 5, 2011)

I plan on sticking around here for awhile.... I'm starting to get the feeling that most of my contemporaries/possible dating prospects won't be able to get their heads far enough out of their bums enough to have any kind of relationship that goes beyond just superficial. Maybe in a few years- but now? Meh.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm single. Very single.

And lonely


----------



## herin (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm single again.


----------



## JonesT (Apr 5, 2011)

Still single here. Hit the 2 year mark back in February.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 6, 2011)

Single, I guess. I needs some loving. I want to feel what those singers are feeling when they're singing about their lovers and stuff! I want to LIVE, MARGE! WON'T YOU LET ME LIVE?!


.... Oop, wrong reference.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 6, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Single, I guess. I needs some loving. I want to feel what those singers are feeling when they're singing about their lovers and stuff! I want to LIVE, MARGE! WON'T YOU LET ME LIVE?!
> 
> 
> .... Oop, wrong reference.



I dunno about you or anyone else, but the meaning and feelings of like 90% of songs was unlocked when I had my first true breakup. YMMV.

That being said, I'm single...I think I posted it in here less than a month ago but hey, visibility is a good thing I guess?


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I dunno about you or anyone else, but the meaning and feelings of like 90% of songs was unlocked when I had my first true breakup. YMMV.



That's when you realise just how many love songs you have in your music collection. Kinda makes you want to toss the lot


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> That's when you realise just how many love songs you have in your music collection. Kinda makes you want to toss the lot



Sad love songs, or love songs in general? I believe that you can enjoy love songs without the pain of a break-up.. though if its a real break-up and you are "going through it," I can totally relate that those songs start preaching to you through the radio or speaker.

Putting on some Alexander O'neal just thinki:sad:ng about it! *sniff sniff*

"Do you know what it *FEELS LIKE LOVING* someone thats *IN A* rush to throw you *A WAY!*


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Sad love songs, or love songs in general? I believe that you can enjoy love songs without the pain of a break-up.. though if its a real break-up and you are "going through it," I can totally relate that those songs start preaching to you through the radio or speaker



Listening to love songs after a break up can be very, very hard. Nothing enjoyable there.


----------



## SuperGuyver (Apr 6, 2011)

single and lonely


----------



## NJz_BBW4Some1 (Apr 7, 2011)

<~~single. :blush: 

Anyone from Jersey?


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Apr 7, 2011)

Ughh I hate reading all of these posts. So depressing 
Still flying solo. Go ahead and put me on for 2012. 
Hopefully the world won't end before I get my harmony.


----------



## CaitiDee (Apr 7, 2011)

Why is everybody depressed?? Enjoy the single life while it lasts! No holding in your farts, no sharing the remote, no settling. Yeah, we want to cuddle and compromise and share our lives with someone else eventually but I choose to make the most of this time alone while I have it. 

I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## Wholelottarosie78 (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree with most of what you have said. For sure said:


> You read my mind sir, touché. :blush: I am a new member of the forum although i have been a member for life, please excuse me if I seem a tad brash.  I have a new outlook on life and am really enjoying a sense of community. My intention was one of support for my fellow singletons out there. Hey! wazzz up ?  I would like to withdraw my previous post and enter the following
> 
> I am new to the forum and love meeting new people!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Why is everybody depressed?? Enjoy the single life while it lasts! No holding in your farts, no sharing the remote, no settling. Yeah, we want to cuddle and compromise and share our lives with someone else eventually but I choose to make the most of this time alone while I have it.
> 
> I'll get off my soapbox now.



100% absolutely right.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 7, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Why is everybody depressed?? Enjoy the single life while it lasts! No holding in your farts, no sharing the remote, no settling. Yeah, we want to cuddle and compromise and share our lives with someone else eventually but I choose to make the most of this time alone while I have it.
> 
> I'll get off my soapbox now.





Blackjack said:


> 100% absolutely right.



Yep and yep. Completely agree.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Apr 7, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Why is everybody depressed?? Enjoy the single life while it lasts! No holding in your farts, no sharing the remote, no settling. Yeah, we want to cuddle and compromise and share our lives with someone else eventually but I choose to make the most of this time alone while I have it.
> 
> I'll get off my soapbox now.



In my experience in relationships- what's the point if you have to compromise at all?! In a healthy, functional relationship, you don't need to hold in farts, share the remote or ever settle! At least, ideally that is... It's finding that person that you can share that with that's the hard part!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 7, 2011)

StaySafeTonight said:


> In my experience in relationships- what's the point if you have to compromise at all?! In a healthy, functional relationship, you don't need to hold in farts, share the remote or ever settle! At least, ideally that is... It's finding that person that you can share that with that's the hard part!



Huh? Compromise is part of every human relationship, not just romantic ones.


----------



## CaitiDee (Apr 7, 2011)

StaySafeTonight said:


> In my experience in relationships- what's the point if you have to compromise at all?! In a healthy, functional relationship, you don't need to hold in farts, share the remote or ever settle! At least, ideally that is... It's finding that person that you can share that with that's the hard part!



I don't expect a man to watch reruns of Sex and the City or get pedicures or eat at my favorite restaurants every night. I'll never SETTLE in a relationship, but compromise is a healthy and integral part of every relationship.


----------



## penguin (Apr 7, 2011)

Everyone needs to compromise sooner or later, you can't get it your way all the time.

And everyone farts, whether you want to admit it or not. Why pretend you don't?

I'm not sad or depressed about being single. I'd rather be single than rushing from relationship to relationship, or be in a relationship simply so that I have a partner or that I'm not alone. I do miss being in a relationship at times (mostly for the intimacy), but I've learnt to like myself more and like being by myself. I have friends that rush from relationship to relationship with barely a break between them, and they wonder why they never last. I'm not going to be in a relationship simply to be in one - I'm worth more than that.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 7, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Why is everybody depressed?? Enjoy the single life while it lasts! No holding in your farts, no sharing the remote, no settling. Yeah, we want to cuddle and compromise and share our lives with someone else eventually but I choose to make the most of this time alone while I have it.
> 
> I'll get off my soapbox now.



What? You mean I'm supposed to let my GF touch the God box? We can't Dutch oven our SOs? No wonder I'm single...

Chris


----------



## penguin (Apr 7, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> What? You mean I'm supposed to let my GF touch the God box? We can't Dutch oven our SOs? No wonder I'm single...
> 
> Chris



You should only Dutch oven someone if you know you've got a good one, that you an hold them and the sheet in place for the duration, and that they won't be able to get you back immediately.


----------



## Hathor (Apr 7, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Why is everybody depressed?? Enjoy the single life while it lasts! No holding in your farts, no sharing the remote, no settling. Yeah, we want to cuddle and compromise and share our lives with someone else eventually but I choose to make the most of this time alone while I have it.
> 
> I'll get off my soapbox now.



I'm with you. I've been single most of my life, so I'm used to the independence it brings. And the holding in farts comment made me LOL in real life. Sooo true!


----------



## MaryClaire (Apr 7, 2011)

Terminally Single  BUT I enjoy my life and my friends. If it's meant to happen, it will (I hope...lol)


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 8, 2011)

<---- Old, single wench and pretty much liking it


----------



## CaitiDee (Apr 8, 2011)

penguin said:


> Everyone needs to compromise sooner or later, you can't get it your way all the time.
> 
> And everyone farts, whether you want to admit it or not. Why pretend you don't?
> 
> I'm not sad or depressed about being single. I'd rather be single than rushing from relationship to relationship, or be in a relationship simply so that I have a partner or that I'm not alone. I do miss being in a relationship at times (mostly for the intimacy), but I've learnt to like myself more and like being by myself. I have friends that rush from relationship to relationship with barely a break between them, and they wonder why they never last. I'm not going to be in a relationship simply to be in one - I'm worth more than that.



I didn't mean to imply that everyone who posts in this thread is depressed. There were just quite a few recent ones that seemed that way. And I really do understand! I was miserable being single for a long time. And I just wanted to express to those having a tough time with it how liberating and great it can be, while it lasts. 

And I'm completely comfortable with farts. But during the dating phase, most people tend to hold back on all those bodily functions. And for now I don't have to!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 8, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> I didn't mean to imply that everyone who posts in this thread is depressed. There were just quite a few recent ones that seemed that way. And I really do understand! I was miserable being single for a long time. And I just wanted to express to those having a tough time with it how liberating and great it can be, while it lasts.
> 
> And I'm completely comfortable with farts. But during the dating phase, most people tend to hold back on all those bodily functions. And for now I don't have to!!



i agree that in being single it does give you time to find yourself,even be a better mate too.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 8, 2011)

This single is gonna have a good Friday night!!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 8, 2011)

I never hold in burps though I do tend to hold in farts, even when in a room alone. In fact, on a first date, I had a low burp from drinking my green tea too fast and the guy said "don't ever hold it in. It's charming when a woman is comfortable enough to display natural body functions."  I thought it was sweet of him. Normally I make a joke about burping though, just to make it less awkward.


----------



## Oirish (Apr 8, 2011)

Still single and having fun. I did have an outstanding night out with an incredibly beautiful girl the other night though, which ended very well 
She's definitely very thin & fit but iam an equal opportunist and enjoy beauty in myriad forms. I'm really hoping this develops into something more but true to pattern in my romantic life for the past 6 or 7 years I met someone amazing just in time to make it geographically inconvenient. I may be moving to Las Vegas in a few weeks and she's going to spend her summer in Panama working on the canal expansion. I'm still hopeful to make something of this though


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 8, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Still single and having fun. I did have an outstanding night out with an incredibly beautiful girl the other night though, which ended very well
> She's definitely very thin & fit but iam an equal opportunist and enjoy beauty in myriad forms. I'm really hoping this develops into something more but true to pattern in my romantic life for the past 6 or 7 years I met someone amazing just in time to make it geographically inconvenient. I may be moving to Las Vegas in a few weeks and she's going to spend her summer in Panama working on the canal expansion. I'm still hopeful to make something of this though



Now that is good news worth celebrating on this list! Congratulations, irish. Hope it works out for you two.

Chris :bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 8, 2011)

Oirish, tell her to say hi to my uncle  

My family is from Panama and they live just 20 minutes from the canal. My uncle is an engineer working on the canal expansion plans.


----------



## JonesT (Apr 9, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Why is everybody depressed?? Enjoy the single life while it lasts! No holding in your farts, no sharing the remote, no settling. Yeah, we want to cuddle and compromise and share our lives with someone else eventually but I choose to make the most of this time alone while I have it.
> 
> I'll get off my soapbox now.



That really made me laugh. That is all true. Being single has a lot of good things. It makes things less complicated which is my favorite thing about it. I've been in many complicated relationships and all that I could think about was how much I wanted to be single again. You also don't have to worry about being cheated on. Being single is a time to enjoy yourself and better yourself for the next person that comes along. I've been single for two years and sure I get lonely every now and then but its for the best right now. I'm taking this time to enjoy myself until the next person comes along. I hope that this somehow helps somebody.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 9, 2011)

KarmacomaGirl said:


> Hi Everyone! Widowed and ready to consider myself single/available again. I feel like a returned product back on the shelf :doh: Finally ready and excited about a new chapter in life though, whether it involves a guy or not.


Way to go, Sweetheart!!!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 9, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Being single has a lot of good things. It makes things less complicated which is my favorite thing about it.


JonesT,
I've been single for quite some time and I'm telling ya...I want complication. I want to waddle around it and get all wet and sticky. Bring on love, excitement and the stars in the eyes. :smitten: I'm not getting any younger and this thing we call "life" is just far to fragile. Wooot!


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 9, 2011)

Arrhythmia said:


> JonesT,
> I've been single for quite some time and I'm telling ya...I want complication. I want to waddle around it and get all wet and sticky. Bring on love, excitement and the stars in the eyes. :smitten: I'm not getting any younger and this thing we call "life" is just far to fragile. Wooot!



I have to agree, but i would venture that the "singles" game is best played "Singly!" .. meaning, that if one's friends are involved, things tend to get all mucked up...

Take last night, for example. I was attempting to talk to an old friend (a guy, not a sexual friend) after some time. Unfortunately this guy is SEVERELY bi-polar, schizophrenic, and shell-shocked from a tour in the Iraq war (yes, we like the 2nd Amendment and all things Patriotic.) So i had obtained his keys, in a possible "move in" to save some serious $$$! Well, thats a no-go. i ended up getting involved in a Yahoo IM with a potentially very lovely "woman of size" she doesnt like the BBW term, and it was a pretty good first IM! Im so enthusiastic about FL i think meeting other FL people is an exciting prospect! And the other networks are a great compliment to this one.. so, i blow off psycho dude. Ok, cool. (And i leave his keys with a mutual friend, two buildings down in my apartment complex, they had been loud neighbors and im rather glad they arent making noise next to me anymore.)

So, all is well, right?

Well..... *NO.*

Approximately one hour after i take my cat in so he can sleep on the bed and be comfy and happy, i hear a knock on the door. I usually dont answer knocks on the door, only psychos knock uninvited, and if im coming over to visit you usually are waiting for me or arent at your house unless its past the first time, a bunch of things.. but he says "Its J**n!" So, i figure, it must be about the keys. Alright, well, both my cars ARE outside and im not running or hiding from anyone as i dont do that, so lets answer stalker psycho boy. "The keys are at M******'s." (This is direct answer to the question, this guy has a habit of interrogating me, and i have no problem explaining if i didnt show ir if im running late or what i did for the day, friends do that, its cool, but... this guy is turning into an ass, and even MY kindness can only go so far.) Alright, cool.. so he says "Why did you leave the keys at M******'s?" LOL.. this is another reason im staying in my spacious 850 sq-ft. apt (of which i only use about half) .. I say "You told me to. Have a good night." (Light off, play as sleep ill fall asleep soon.) He mutters as he walks away.. lol, psycho boy. Then, sure enough since this guy has an -obsession- with IP addresses on his Blackberry (programming his own phones, etc etc) .. im like "Dude, wtf?" and yes he DOES stay on the phone with Tech Support for HOURS a day, day in and out.. at ~2AM hes walking around (he lives across Jax, by Emerson/Spring Glen post office, he can stay over there, reet reet reet) just going NUTS on the phone with the tech support people, letting some racist comments slip out, acting nutty as a symptom of being nutty... Oh boy. Im just pissed i was awoken by loud voices, and screaming at the phone that "That IP address is ODD!" (Psycho... and then he questions ME because i know about computers. Im not with the Detective shit, he is too intense with his questions, its a difference. No more.)

So, i wake up.. and there are 17 missed calls or messages (I turned my phone off so i wouldnt get woken up by this dude, he calls like 8 times one night, all hours of morning, thinking i will answer.. its as if i really hurt his feelings. "The issue was not with me."

And with $1.21 of available balance on my phone and some employers due to call me, im not even wasting the minute to press the number "7" in Voicemail all those times. I just cleared the icon. 

Soo, the moral of the story is: Meet fellow Singles *YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!* (though i can tell you, that for all those with the fetishes, he has the Leonardo DiCaprio in "The Departed" look going on, for all the ladies that dig details.)

So, that, and fresh from having spilled my Red Bull in the car on the way over (forgot i left it on passenger floorboard in the Buick when i got done putting $5 of gas in,) here i am. Carpe Diem!!!

How is everyone else? Any other nutty tales and exciting adventures?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't care about being single but I want a date! This is the longest I've gone without a crush or a date and I don't know how I lost my mojo. Boston just doesn't know how to handle what I'm bringin' apparently.

Until then, I will go on dates with your awkward, toothless friends at this point.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 9, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I don't care about being single but I want a date! This is the longest I've gone without a crush or a date and I don't know how I lost my mojo. Boston just doesn't know how to handle what I'm bringin' apparently.
> 
> Until then, I will go on dates with your awkward, toothless friends at this point.



 I wish i was in Boston to hear that! And im glad id be "A cut above" the "toothless" friends.. awkward? Well, im not a natural born smooth person lol 

Id even play "Boston" by Augustana on the piano for you.  How about that?

In the meantime.. this is for you, O Ms. Bostonian  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwSgDYF2BVI (your town gets repped a bit around 0:30, and the soundtrack.. touche) 

I love my Pioneer radio. Want an Alpine, _again._ And i will have it!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 9, 2011)

AFG, I feel ya. I'd at least like a date. Singledom is easier to handle if there's at least some meeting going on. But when dudes ask to meet wayyy too soon, or late at night, I'm not for it, and so I ended up not having any dates for so long and this sucks.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 9, 2011)

.....Single.

.....Ready to mingle....


heyyy


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 9, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> AFG, I feel ya. I'd at least like a date. Singledom is easier to handle if there's at least some meeting going on. But *when dudes ask to meet wayyy too soon,* or late at night, I'm not for it, and so I ended up not having any dates for so long and this sucks.



Carla, meeting late at nigh ti can understand (its what a booty call is, lol, not much to it there.) But can you elaborate on "ask to meet waaay too soon?"

I like to throw it out there that id be down to come by or say hello, or "do a lunch" as my schedule has been very open recently, which I hope will soon change.

Help a Single out w some advice? lol thx Carla, i never said I was perfect 

(Oh and FTR, havent made that invite to the person im IMing off and on. At least i dont remember doing so.)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 9, 2011)

Heyyou, I consider the first 3 days of chatting to be too soon, even as much as a week of chatting to be too soon, if you don't chat much during the day. If I don't know enough about a guy to feel like I'd be comfortable enough to meet him, I'm turning down every question about meeting. It's not going to happen until I am ready, and if the dude can't handle telling me about himself BEFORE meeting, then I don't want to meet the guy. Plain and simple. 

At least tell me your full frikkin name, age, and what your likes and dislikes are. But no... these guys rush it all, and so my only answer to them is NO I DON'T WANT TO MEET YOU.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 9, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Heyyou, I consider the first 3 days of chatting to be too soon, even as much as a week of chatting to be too soon, if you don't chat much during the day. If I don't know enough about a guy to feel like I'd be comfortable enough to meet him, I'm turning down every question about meeting. It's not going to happen until I am ready, and if the dude can't handle telling me about himself BEFORE meeting, then I don't want to meet the guy. Plain and simple.
> 
> At least tell me your full frikkin name, age, and what your likes and dislikes are. But no... these guys rush it all, and so my only answer to them is NO I DON'T WANT TO MEET YOU.



Yes, i can see what you are saying there. I would say that, since im new at IM conversations and such. ill throw it out there as an "I would if it was ok with you" scenario. Most of the time, its a "no thanks" or as you said, "when im comfortable" or "let me get to know you first" - and thats fine. So i do agree with and understand where you are coming from 

On another note, i just went to the beach... and i had to turn around due to having no $$. I also won the "My car can go faster than your car" race with two drivers.. but thats just something with me, i need to cool it with that sometimes for real 

If you can drive and not hit anything, then you can drive. If you cant drive without hitting something (car, pole, person, bicycle, building, sign, curb, hydrant.. more than one car, light, bench, etc) then it says something abut your driving ability. i left out "pothole" because they can get even the best of us, so i left that out.. and my new Buick keeps on scaring me because it has ALL its parts in tact and thats good... including the front bumper-scraper, and the Camaro didnt do that (neither did the Nissan lol) so it scares me. Got my 2 cars now, and i pray i can keep them. No beach today.. no $$ and too crowded! 

So, back on the web for me.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 9, 2011)

Any talk of meeting should be backed by a very recent picture, and of course a decent amount of information about themselves...and not what color they like best. A person doesn't do that, you simply stop all conversation and then block them.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 9, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Any talk of meeting should be backed by a very recent picture, and of course a decent amount of information about themselves...and not what color they like best.



I can agree, i usually fire up the webcam so someone can see im a real, actual person and then integrate that into the conversation (this is where i am *move webcam*, do you like this, do you like that, etc etc, are you busy, oh thats cool, i did this at such and such time, etc.)


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 9, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I can agree, i usually fire up the webcam so someone can see im a real, actual person and then integrate that into the conversation (this is where i am *move webcam*, do you like this, do you like that, etc etc, are you busy, oh thats cool, i did this at such and such time, etc.)



Usually when a guy gets on webcam he shows more than I bargained for. Not that I'm complaining...but gosh


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok, it's a beautiful Saturday evening in Pittsburgh. Who do I have the pleasure of taking out tonight?


----------



## penguin (Apr 9, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Ok, it's a beautiful Saturday evening in Pittsburgh. Who do I have the pleasure of taking out tonight?



It's a lovely autumn morning here, so I'm up for a Sunday brunch


----------



## J34 (Apr 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> It's a lovely autumn morning here, so I'm up for a Sunday brunch



For a second there I thought I was in an old thread, until I realized that the weather and seasons differ depending on which hemisphere you are in :doh:

Well, since I can't work, and don't have a girl friend, I rode my bicycle for 35miles this evening.


----------



## None (Apr 10, 2011)

Being single is alright, but now that I'm reminded of the fact that you don't have to hold in farts, it is pretty sweet.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 10, 2011)

None said:


> Being single is alright, but now that I'm reminded of the fact that you don't have to hold in farts, it is pretty sweet.



It's good to see the silver lining


----------



## None (Apr 10, 2011)

DitzyBrunette said:


> It's good to see the silver lining



I'm a hopeless optimist like that.


----------



## CaitiDee (Apr 10, 2011)

None said:


> I'm a hopeless optimist like that.



You're totally taking credit for MY epiphany!!


----------



## None (Apr 10, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> You're totally taking credit for MY epiphany!!



I'm also a shameless opportunist.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 10, 2011)

None said:


> I'm a hopeless optimist like that.



That's a plus in my book. 

My silver lining of being single is I can stay up late and watch as many YouTube videos of my choosing that I want and eat my apple yogurt or caramel Bugles for as long as I want to.


----------



## CaitiDee (Apr 10, 2011)

None said:


> I'm also a shameless opportunist.



Very clever, sir.


----------



## None (Apr 10, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Very clever, sir.



I believe that is check.


----------



## easybeat (Apr 10, 2011)

single and have been since my date of birth


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Single, derp.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Apr 11, 2011)

Single, but happy! Someone will come along soon enough!


----------



## lalatx (Apr 11, 2011)

Single and totally fine with it.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Apr 12, 2011)

Single. I could use a back-rub.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 12, 2011)

pdgujer148 said:


> Single. I could use a back-rub.



Come here, Dear.

*rub, rub, massage.....* Better?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Apr 12, 2011)

Arrhythmia said:


> Come here, Dear.
> 
> *rub, rub, massage.....* Better?



Ahhhhh! Thanks!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 13, 2011)

As of today, 22 years single.


----------



## J34 (Apr 13, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> As of today, 22 years single.



Same here, don't worry our time will come!


----------



## b0nnie (Apr 13, 2011)

Still single and getting quite tired of it, doesn't anyone in my town like fat chicks?


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 13, 2011)

*looks around*

I think there is an odd number of people in my world, and I'm the single remainder in this division problem of love.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 14, 2011)

single,but want someone.i don't mind being single,but i just want to be with someone now.it has been long enough.lol


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 14, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> single,but want someone.i don't mind being single,but i just want to be with someone now.it has been long enough.lol



.. pretty much  Im jaded, but the love of my life - the Camaro - cant be a "person" relationship. LOL! (And the Buick is sitting pretty. She is too good for me. Hmmmph!)

Well, looks like i will drive aimlessly today and eat somewheres. Im thinking St Augustine.. very very nice day. Back later!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> .. pretty much  Im jaded, but the love of my life - the Camaro - cant be a "person" relationship. LOL! (And the Buick is sitting pretty. She is too good for me. Hmmmph!)
> 
> Well, looks like i will drive aimlessly today and eat somewheres. Im thinking St Augustine.. very very nice day. Back later!



Seriously dude, how many fucking times are you going to talk about your car in this thread- even after being told to stop?


----------



## penguin (Apr 14, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Seriously dude, how many fucking times are you going to talk about your car in this thread- even after being told to stop?



It's okay to love your car, but you shouldn't _love_ your car.

Especially not while the exhaust is still hot.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 14, 2011)

penguin said:


> It's okay to love your car, but you shouldn't _love_ your car.
> 
> Especially not while the exhaust is still hot.




Words to live by.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 14, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Words to live by.



LOL! I just changed my oil filter tonight, while it was hot. A towel works wonders! Use your imagination there 

Blackjack, thank you for being my hater. I appreciate you, and your posse. Welcome to the list. Now, go get a car and dont degrade mine.

As to my friends, and not friends (and stalkers and haters i have,) I will maybe drive to St.Augustine again today! I stopped into a Walmart and priced cat food, oil (St Augustine has one that mine doesnt,) and also TVs and cameras. I think the night is young, and the car and I have a _thang_ going on! :bow: (I also went to the beach today, but only for a bit. I need to find something to _do_ at the beach, so i did other things today, primarily. Including making videos in - wait for it... _wait for it.._ the Camaro.  )

Now, any more "Blackjacks" that want to -TRY- to bring me down, on my car i gets down with and go out and do things? Please let me know. Its going to be in play when i get to meeting people and perhaps go about maybe not being single.. so Blackjack even though i had put an epic post of yours in a previous signature and that post was great (it isnt there anymore,) i want to kindly thank you because i see you just cant _stand_ me _enjoying my single-ness._ Have a nice day, and i will post back a fellow single's impression of said car, if they ever get a chance to view it. They might not even care. Ill post up that, too. its all good, baby. 

lol.. sometimes i get a smile from the most unexpected places! Thanks yall! :blush:

And no, im not putting a pic up. You all know what it looks like. 

And lovelylady78: Isnt _hot_ the only way? lol


----------



## penguin (Apr 14, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Now, any more "Blackjacks" that want to -TRY- to bring me down, on my car i gets down with and go out and do things? Please let me know. Its going to be in play when i get to meeting people and perhaps go about maybe not being single.. so Blackjack even though i had put an epic post of yours in a previous signature and that post was great (it isnt there anymore,) i want to kindly thank you because i see you just cant _stand_ me _enjoying my single-ness._ Have a nice day, and i will post back a fellow single's impression of said car, if they ever get a chance to view it. They might not even care. Ill post up that, too. its all good, baby.



I really don't think it's about anyone trying to "bring you down", but more along the lines of "we _know_ you have a car and you love it more than life itself." I didn't see anything about anyone hating you enjoying your singleness. Just...change the record occasionally, man.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Wharrgarbl!



What Blackjack is telling you is, save car talk for car threads. This thread isn't about that. Or, if you want a thread for 'Anything + cars', make that.


----------



## CaitiDee (Apr 14, 2011)

It always seemed to me that self awareness would be an inherent trait, but no. It's not.

Edit: To keep this relevant... Still single!


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 15, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> It always seemed to me that self awareness would be an inherent trait, but no. It's not.
> 
> Edit: To keep this relevant... Still single!



Single? In California? Say it aint so!


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey! Still single up in here, yo.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm positive my desire for a boyfriend is linked to my activity on Dims... I take a hiatus from here for something like a month and lose ALL interest in men, dating, or even looking...

Then I start looking at Dims and suddenly I'm getting all lovey dovey and needy again. I pranced around in front of the mirror in my undies today thinking I should take some shots for Dims, perhaps even Fantasy Feeder... dammit. Do not want.

HAPPILY SINGLE. YES I AM. Not.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm positive my desire for a boyfriend is linked to my activity on Dims... I take a hiatus from here for something like a month and lose ALL interest in men, dating, or even looking...
> 
> Then I start looking at Dims and suddenly I'm getting all lovey dovey and needy again. I pranced around in front of the mirror in my undies today thinking I should take some shots for Dims, perhaps even Fantasy Feeder... dammit. Do not want.
> 
> HAPPILY SINGLE. YES I AM. Not.



If you take shots of yourself in undies, don't take them for sites. Take them for me.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'mma gonna try to pick up somebody at this wedding tomorrow. Not to blow my own horn but this haircut is amazing and I'm going to clean up really well. Pics to surely follow tomorrow.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 16, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm positive my desire for a boyfriend is linked to my activity on Dims... I take a hiatus from here for something like a month and lose ALL interest in men, dating, or even looking...
> 
> Then I start looking at Dims and suddenly I'm getting all lovey dovey and needy again. I pranced around in front of the mirror in my undies today thinking I should take some shots for Dims, perhaps even Fantasy Feeder... dammit. Do not want.
> 
> HAPPILY SINGLE. YES I AM. Not.




THIS. I think part of the reason may be I wish men were as interested in me in my everyday boring life as they seem to be on Dims. Although, I was called pretty yesterday in the course of a regular conversation, and it actually made me half embarrassed and half giddy (quite noticeably, I imagine). It's fairly sad that it had such an effect considering it was only a random, passing remark.

But Dimensions has the same effect on me as you described, Amy.

Still single. Not *un*happy, though. It's just nice to have the attention every now and again.


----------



## Alzison (Apr 16, 2011)

Heya this seems like a happenin' thread so, I thought I'd join. Date tonight (meeep) and Monday, for that matter. 

To *lovelylady* et al, I feel like there is a certain degree of knowing where/how to look? Sometimes people jump out of the woodwork or sometimes you have to drag em out by the ankles. But maybe that's just me... you seem awesome, though, so I'm sure people are just crushin on you from afar! The shy ones always require a little lasso action 



lovelylady78 said:


> THIS. I think part of the reason may be I wish men were as interested in me in my everyday boring life as they seem to be on Dims.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 16, 2011)

Alzison said:


> Heya this seems like a happenin' thread so, I thought I'd join. Date tonight (meeep) and Monday, for that matter.
> 
> To *lovelylady* et al, *I feel like there is a certain degree of knowing where/how to look? Sometimes people jump out of the woodwork or sometimes you have to drag em out by the ankles. But maybe that's just me*... you seem awesome, though, so I'm sure people are just crushin on you from afar! The shy ones always require a little lasso action



I agree with this! I would say that some of the undercurrents of the sea of singles and who attracts what, who repels what, who works stealthily, who smiles at you then badmouths you to everyone they know after 5 minutes as if they have known you there whole life, who says "hello" to someone or has a chance encounter and from there they just get to talking and it takes off, and who that person ignores who they talked to before when they get to know the person they "clicked" with... are more the same across people than we would care to admit! And there are always the ones that feel they need to be pursued.. and dont give any indications of why they are worthy to be pursued. However, yeah, that is expounding upon the bolded text. its all a complex interaction! And DIMS is a quasi-reflection of real life, there are people from all over the WORLD on here, so the closest anyone gets to actual interaction (unless you knew them already, or agree to say "hi," personal choice thing) is the "bashes" that broke folk like me cant go to, and do without. (If i was rich and had uncommitted use of my time, i might check it out. Otherwise? meh. Good for those who go and have fun. Im in FL ill be ok.) 

And interest can be _such_ a hard thing to judge.  

(And be careful with that lasso!!)   lol

..How was your date night? Woot WOOt!


----------



## Alzison (Apr 16, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> ..How was your date night? Woot WOOt!



who, me? oh it's tonight. I'm now in the midst of the single lady-preparation method for a successful date: one part laundry, three parts laying around with my cat and avoiding getting ready. Wah wah wahhhh


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 16, 2011)

I think my longing is fueled by Dims as well. It's not the only thing, but at this point, it's the main thing. I think knowing and seeing that men appreciate women like me makes me want one in my life even more than if I wasn't on Dims. Mind you, I do get hit on at work, and it's so obvious that aaanyone could see it, but blatant flirting and actually having someone to appreciate are two different things, especially when those flirty guys are really the type to turn posessive and creepy.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 16, 2011)

Alzison said:


> To *lovelylady* et al, I feel like there is a certain degree of knowing where/how to look? Sometimes people jump out of the woodwork or sometimes you have to drag em out by the ankles. But maybe that's just me... you seem awesome, though, so I'm sure people are just crushin on you from afar! The shy ones always require a little lasso action



Thank you! And I don't mean to say I don't get ANY interest from men around me everyday...they pop up every now and again, like you said. 

I think it's more that Dimensions is such smorgasbord of wonderful, colorful, sexy, fat-loving men who are available whenever I log in.


----------



## Fox (Apr 16, 2011)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> Single, derp.



lol derp XD


----------



## Alzison (Apr 16, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Mind you, I do get hit on at work, and it's so obvious that aaanyone could see it, but *blatant flirting and actually having someone to appreciate are two different things, especially when those flirty guys are really the type to turn posessive and creepy*.



Agreeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!



lovelylady78 said:


> And I don't mean to say I don't get ANY interest from men around me everyday...they pop up every now and again, like you said.



Ha, oh I definitely did not assume you were some sad puppy on the side of the street . It's tough to weed through the everyday buzzing (read: creeps) to find someone worth swooning about, that's for sure!


----------



## Oirish (Apr 16, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Now that is good news worth celebrating on this list! Congratulations, irish. Hope it works out for you two.
> 
> Chris :bow:



Thanks Chris! So far so good man. It's a little weird though. She has school & work pretty near every day so she keeps extremely busy. Plus she's trying to get into this program that would take her to Panama over the summer. I'm driving or flying out to Las Vegas every other week for job interviews lately as well. I actually have a second interview for a dream job there this Monday *crossing fingers* So we very rarely get to see each other, making progress go at a snail's pace. It's been a great long while since someone has excited me like this though so here's hoping a little geographical inconvenience doesn't throw a wrench in the gears like oh so many other times.


----------



## Oirish (Apr 16, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm positive my desire for a boyfriend is linked to my activity on Dims... I take a hiatus from here for something like a month and lose ALL interest in men, dating, or even looking...
> 
> Then I start looking at Dims and suddenly I'm getting all lovey dovey and needy again. I pranced around in front of the mirror in my undies today thinking I should take some shots for Dims, perhaps even Fantasy Feeder... dammit. Do not want.
> 
> HAPPILY SINGLE. YES I AM. Not.



Is it threads like this are a constant reminder of single status or because there are so many awesome, charming, attractive, and astoundingly humble men here at Dims that make you feel that way?


----------



## Oirish (Apr 16, 2011)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> Single, derp.



I'm still flabergasted by that.


----------



## Fox (Apr 16, 2011)

Oirish said:


> I'm still flabergasted by that.



I know, right?


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 16, 2011)

Alzison said:


> The shy ones always require a little lasso action



I don't want to get too far off the thread's topic. But, how do you know they are shy or just not interested and are being polite? There's someone I'm rather sweet on. He's 42, never been married and no kids. My first reaction was, "He's gay!" However, I'm not so sure.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 16, 2011)

Arrhythmia said:


> I don't want to get too far off the thread's topic. But, *how do you know they are shy or just not interested and are being polite?* There's someone I'm rather sweet on. He's 42, never been married and no kids. My first reaction was, "He's gay!" However, I'm not so sure.



I always have the same question. I'm clueless, so I tend to assume that if someone's not approaching me or expressing an interest in me that they're just not interested. *shrug*


----------



## Alzison (Apr 16, 2011)

Arrhythmia said:


> I don't want to get too far off the thread's topic. But, how do you know they are shy or just not interested and are being polite? There's someone I'm rather sweet on. He's 42, never been married and no kids. My first reaction was, "He's gay!" However, I'm not so sure.





lovelylady78 said:


> I always have the same question. I'm clueless, so I tend to assume that if someone's not approaching me or expressing an interest in me that they're just not interested. *shrug*



Definitely- I mean, you can never really *know* until you know (and even if you know, you never know, right?). OK, I'll try to use other words now. It's no great revelation that people are shy and insecure, at least to some degree, when it comes to dating. He may just be polite, but you only live once and, at least for me, I'd rather get an answer (cause I am so damn impatient) then sit around and wish and wonder. My philosophy is to not be afraid to make a fool of yourself. Why not just tell him how you feel? I'm not saying it works in every situation, but if he is into you then you go from there, and if he isn't and he cares about you, you can get past it too. Take a leap, girl!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 16, 2011)

Alzison said:


> Why not just tell him how you feel? I'm not saying it works in every situation, but if he is into you then you go from there, and if he isn't and he cares about you, you can get past it too. Take a leap, girl!



How about you take the leap and ask him for me? LOL 

I recently asked the standard, "How are you?" on his FB. I was surprised he answered me back. It was all about his work and how tired he is. He owns a tax office and tis' his season to be working nonstop. He says he will be glad when it's over so he can catch up on much needed sleep. I said all of that to say, perhaps this isn't a good time to take that leap. With him being so busy, I'd rather catch him when he's not so under pressure. In other words....I'm chicken


----------



## mossystate (Apr 16, 2011)

Arrhythmia said:


> How about you take the leap and ask him for me? LOL
> 
> I recently asked the standard, "How are you?" on his FB. I was surprised he answered me back. It was all about his work and how tired he is. He owns a tax office and tis' his season to be working nonstop. He says he will be glad when it's over so he can catch up on much needed sleep. I said all of that to say, perhaps this isn't a good time to take that leap. With him being so busy, I'd rather catch him when he's not so under pressure. In other words....I'm chicken



You might be fairly feathered, but you asked how he is and now know he is tired and under a lot of pressure...meaning, you are seeing him as a real human being, and not only something you want. I think that is always positive. He might not be the one..or even A one...but you are working that bravery muscle. :happy:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> LOL! I just changed my oil filter tonight, while it was hot. A towel works wonders! Use your imagination there
> 
> Blackjack, thank you for being my hater. I appreciate you, and your posse. Welcome to the list. Now, go get a car and dont degrade mine.
> 
> ...




Enough. For the 100th time, enough. 

I've asked nice, edited along the way, and you've done nothing but ignore and act like you don't understand the issue. 

If you're not posting on topic, don't post in this thread. 

Last warning.


----------



## 2_Cool (Apr 18, 2011)

ridin' the single train and it's looking like TX is not gonna be the place where I will be getting off that bad boy. At least not the panhandle. Everyone wants a small town cowboy which I am FAR from. cannot wait to get out haha


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 18, 2011)

Blackjack was trying to keep this thread on track, but you seem to want to jack it for your own agenda. You've been reported for the bs you spewed below. 



Heyyou said:


> LOL! I just changed my oil filter tonight, while it was hot. A towel works wonders! Use your imagination there
> 
> Blackjack, thank you for being my hater. I appreciate you, and your posse. Welcome to the list. Now, go get a car and dont degrade mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm single & looking. I'm happy being single, but it'd be nice to have someone in my life.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Apr 18, 2011)

2_Cool said:


> ridin' the single train and it's looking like TX is not gonna be the place where I will be getting off that bad boy. At least not the panhandle. Everyone wants a small town cowboy which I am FAR from. cannot wait to get out haha



Or you're just "2 cool" for all the ladies out there. Sorry I had to :doh:
I'd say move to a major city?

As for location I'm pretty sure I'm in a favorable setting to become un-single and it still hasn't happened. Pretty sure I just need to step up my game.


----------



## 2_Cool (Apr 18, 2011)

rg770Ibanez said:


> Or you're just "2 cool" for all the ladies out there. Sorry I had to :doh:
> I'd say move to a major city?
> 
> As for location I'm pretty sure I'm in a favorable setting to become un-single and it still hasn't happened. Pretty sure I just need to step up my game.



oh yeah, that's definitely it haha.

moving to a bigger city is definitely in the future plans. I'm stuck here cuz of grad school. I'm at TX Tech which wouldn't be so bad seeing as college campuses are great places to find relationships but I'm not on the main campus. I'm about two hours away on a satellite haha


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 18, 2011)

2_Cool said:


> oh yeah, that's definitely it haha.
> 
> moving to a bigger city is definitely in the future plans. I'm stuck here cuz of grad school. I'm at TX Tech which wouldn't be so bad seeing as college campuses are great places to find relationships but I'm not on the main campus. I'm about two hours away on a satellite haha



What is wrong with society today that a young, handsome hunk like 2 Cool is still single? Unbelievable!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 19, 2011)

Arrhythmia said:


> What is wrong with society today that a young, handsome hunk like 2 Cool is still single? Unbelievable!



I know, right? I'm always amazed that this thread is just *FULL* of beautiful people!  ( Who don't want to sleep with me!! :doh: )


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I know, right? I'm always amazed that this thread is just *FULL* of beautiful people!  ( Who don't want to sleep with me!! :doh: )


LMAO!!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 19, 2011)

Arrhythmia said:


> LMAO!!! :bow::bow::bow:



There are some virgins in this thread.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm not single myself but i can't believe the amount of beautiful sexy full figured women on here who are. Don't think you'll all be single for long but thats just my opinion


----------



## penguin (Apr 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I know, right? I'm always amazed that this thread is just *FULL* of beautiful people!  ( Who don't want to sleep with me!! :doh: )



Well, some of us would, but you're too far away!

I think that's a problem for a lot of us - there are great people on here we'd like to get to know better, if not involved with, but the distance makes it a huge obstacle.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 19, 2011)

penguin said:


> Well, some of us would, but you're too far away!
> 
> I think that's a problem for a lot of us - there are great people on here we'd like to get to know better, if not involved with, but the distance makes it a huge obstacle.




:blush: Well, thank you. I was just joking, but I've always thought the same thing you wrote about the high quality of people posting in this thread (and elsewhere) on Dims and the fact that we're all so scattered across the world that seriously dating is difficult.

( *Edit:* The imagery of the hot tub scenario you created in Blackjack's story thread was not lost on me.  )


----------



## penguin (Apr 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> :blush: Well, thank you. I was just joking, but I've always thought the same thing you wrote about the high quality of people posting in this thread (and elsewhere) on Dims and the fact that we're all so scattered across the world that seriously dating is difficult.
> 
> ( *Edit:* The imagery of the hot tub scenario you created in Blackjack's story thread was not lost on me.  )



Those of you in the States (theoretically) have an easier time of it than those of us down this part of the world. Getting to meet anyone up there will cost an absolute bundle for me. It'd be great to go to one of the Dims bashes to meet everyone and see who hits it off.

And yes, that hot tub scenario would be a great night


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 19, 2011)

penguin said:


> Those of you in the States (theoretically) have an easier time of it than those of us down this part of the world. Getting to meet anyone up there will cost an absolute bundle for me. It'd be great to go to one of the Dims bashes to meet everyone and see who hits it off.
> 
> And yes, that hot tub scenario would be a great night




I'm never opposed to a LDR as long as other factors allow me to get fully invested in someone. If I see warning signals of other issues going in, I'm not going to be really receptive to one. 

I want to go to a bash too. I just need to pick one, work it out with my schedule, and make it happen.


----------



## penguin (Apr 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm never opposed to a LDR as long as other factors allow me to get fully invested in someone. If I see warning signals of other issues going in, I'm not going to be really receptive to one.
> 
> I want to go to a bash too. I just need to pick one, work it out with my schedule, and make it happen.



LDRs can definitely work, I've known quite a few people who made it happen and are now finally able to live together and be married. 

There's meant to be an Aussie get together in Sydney later this year, but I don't think I can get to it. I don't think it'd be as big as the US bashes, but it'd still be fun.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 19, 2011)

penguin said:


> LDRs can definitely work, I've known quite a few people who made it happen and are now finally able to live together and be married.
> 
> There's meant to be an Aussie get together in Sydney later this year, but I don't think I can get to it. I don't think it'd be as big as the US bashes, but it'd still be fun.



Yes, I think anything can work as long as both people are committed to making it so.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Yes, I think anything can work as long as both people are committed to making it so.



I agree.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm never opposed to a LDR as long as other factors allow me to get fully invested in someone. If I see warning signals of other issues going in, I'm not going to be really receptive to one.
> 
> I want to go to a bash too. I just need to pick one, work it out with my schedule, and make it happen.



I vote for Vegas...


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 19, 2011)

The weather down here brings me to the beach a lot. However, when at the beach, im sure people are more focused on swimming than talking to people, since i live in a beach area.

Where are some of the best places to meet people, if not only at our Bashes, where certain forces may lurk that dont like you?


----------



## easybeat (Apr 20, 2011)

penguin said:


> Those of you in the States (theoretically) have an easier time of it than those of us down this part of the world. Getting to meet anyone up there will cost an absolute bundle for me. It'd be great to go to one of the Dims bashes to meet everyone and see who hits it off.
> 
> And yes, that hot tub scenario would be a great night



the only relationship I had was with a girl from Australia (I'm from the US). Unfortunately it didn't work out but it didn't have to do with distance as much as some silly arguments.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Apr 20, 2011)

*checks self*

As I seem not to have a woman in my immediate proximity, I would have to assume I am still single. Alas.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2011)

Everyone—stop, please. If you see posts by ANYONE here that are not thread related, please continue to report and they'll be handled by mods, not other posters in thread. 

Thank you.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

.. so what are all my fellow Singles up to this evening?


----------



## Kamily (Apr 20, 2011)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 20, 2011)

Work! And then some food. Then home alone. And not the movie.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 22, 2011)

Friday night... Sitting home alone with nothing to do. :really sad:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 22, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Friday night... Sitting home alone with nothing to do. :really sad:




i feel you dude,same here.youtube is my freind.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 22, 2011)

Went to a puff puff pass party. tWas chill. Now home alone in bed eating chocolates. Decent night.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 22, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Went to a puff puff pass party. tWas chill. Now home alone in bed eating chocolates. Decent night.


I'm so envious! I'm stuck with fried Ramen.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 22, 2011)

Arrhythmia said:


> I'm so envious! I'm stuck with fried Ramen.



LOL left-over brocolli,tuna,and rice sides here.LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 22, 2011)

MI'M lucky to even have chocolate to eat. It's so rare that I eat any. But I can't deny hazelnut. And imitation ferrerro rocher rocks!


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 23, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOL left-over brocolli,tuna,and rice sides here.LOL



At least you know how to cook.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Apr 23, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> At least you know how to cook.



And at least broccoli and tuna is healthy, ramen does nothing for your body lol.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Checking in for Easter!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> At least you know how to cook.



haha yes i do.i can create all kinds of meals if i need to.LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

rg770Ibanez said:


> And at least broccoli and tuna is healthy, ramen does nothing for your body lol.



why yes,yes it is.LOL although it was combined with a tuna helper mix,it was still pretty healthy.


----------



## penguin (Apr 23, 2011)

I've taken a break from being active on dating sites. I don't miss them. They tended to be more depressing than interesting. I prefer to be going along and doing my thing without them.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> I've taken a break from being active on dating sites. I don't miss them. They tended to be more depressing than interesting. I prefer to be going along and doing my thing without them.



LOL funny i have slowly but surely started going to dating sites again,sending people messages,etc.only difference is that i don't expect much from them like i used to,i just take them for what they are and hope for the best,if it dosen't work,that's ok too.lol


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> I've taken a break from being active on dating sites. I don't miss them. They tended to be more depressing than interesting. I prefer to be going along and doing my thing without them.


I'm currently talking to a scammer. He has no idea I know. He also has no idea I'm about to turn the tables on him. Think This:

Psycho Bitch

Mwaaaahaaahaaaaa!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 24, 2011)

Still single. Still listed on the dating sites. I get contacts but nothing seems to come of them.
The other day, someone IM'd me and we started the whole "where are you from, what do you do?" thing. Third or fourth line in, it goes like this:

Him: So, what do you like sexually?
(.......and I'm just SO over this type of thing, you know?? sigh... so I answer)
Me: I'm really into chocolate pudding enemas (top chef masters was on and someone was makin chocolate puddin)
Him: What?
Me: chocolate pudding enemas
Him: what do you mean?
Me: You know - an enema but with chocolate pudding
Him: (after a pause)... oh, cool

Really.... I mean really???? :doh: I told him I was kidding and that I didn't talk about sex on the first chat. He apologized but it was too late... I was done.

Sigh..... so yep... still single...


----------



## MaryClaire (Apr 24, 2011)

SuperMishe said:


> Still single. Still listed on the dating sites. I get contacts but nothing seems to come of them.
> The other day, someone IM'd me and we started the whole "where are you from, what do you do?" thing. Third or fourth line in, it goes like this:
> 
> Him: So, what do you like sexually?
> ...



I'm so with you here. I'm tired of all that crap!


----------



## StickMan (Apr 25, 2011)

After 3 months spent mulling it over and getting the rest of my life in order, I sorta, kinda feel like it's time to start dating again. Pity my options are so limited. (Seems like all I've got to do is look at a girl, and the next day she's got a boyfriend. Or girlfriend, as the case may be. I've had that bomb dropped on me a couple of times.) There are two girls I'd seriously consider dating, and one I have a bit of a crush on, but who's an an exclusive FFA, so there's no shot there. So, here's the kicker: do I let the sarcastic, geeky, possibly-asexual girl know how I feel about her before she transfers away from school, or do I let her go and ask out the goofy, klutzy ginger who's senior prom is in a month and who's never been kissed? (Either way, I feel like I'd be reenacting a romantic comedy!)

Don't mean to burden the singles club with my troubles, but I'm running out of time on both fronts and I'm deadlocked.

(Note: I said nothing about looks or weight on purpose. Don't want them cluttering up the decision-making process.)


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Apr 25, 2011)

StickMan said:


> After 3 months spent mulling it over and getting the rest of my life in order, I sorta, kinda feel like it's time to start dating again. Pity my options are so limited. (Seems like all I've got to do is look at a girl, and the next day she's got a boyfriend. Or girlfriend, as the case may be. I've had that bomb dropped on me a couple of times.) There are two girls I'd seriously consider dating, and one I have a bit of a crush on, but who's an an exclusive FFA, so there's no shot there. So, here's the kicker: do I let the sarcastic, geeky, possibly-asexual girl know how I feel about her before she transfers away from school, or do I let her go and ask out the goofy, klutzy ginger who's senior prom is in a month and who's never been kissed? (Either way, I feel like I'd be reenacting a romantic comedy!)
> 
> Don't mean to burden the singles club with my troubles, but I'm running out of time on both fronts and I'm deadlocked.
> 
> (Note: I said nothing about looks or weight on purpose. Don't want them cluttering up the decision-making process.)



Whichever one is fatter and hotter. 

Just kidding, I'd say go for the girl that's going to be sticking around near your area. Sounds like it would make more sense to me. But ultimately I'm sure you have a stronger attraction towards one over the other so you've probably already made up your mind. But either way there's my two cents.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 25, 2011)

Just checking in after the Easter holidays. Though I don't know for how much longer  .... heehee!!!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Apr 25, 2011)

Spinsterhood is the life for me lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 26, 2011)

Still single. Hope I don't go crazy and invent an imaginary girlfriend, like I did in middle school. lol


----------



## imfree (Apr 26, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Still single. Hope I don't go crazy and invent an imaginary girlfriend, like I did in middle school. lol



At least she wouldn't walk all over you and purr like "mine" does.


----------



## Franklyn (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't realize we had this thread! lol

Single 31 year old FA, checking in!


----------



## mrniceguy33710 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm in the process of becoming single again for the first time in many years....I've forgotten what it's like.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 26, 2011)

Single but got a big screen TV now


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2011)

Beep Beep!!

Nothing serious this time around for me... I like being "in like" with people. :batting:


----------



## pegz (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm still single...


----------



## Oirish (Apr 27, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Checking in for Easter!!!



Really? I thought you just checked out?


----------



## imfree (Apr 27, 2011)

pegz said:


> I'm still single...



What???, you're too cute to be single!

Sad, that you don't live near the ranch.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Apr 27, 2011)

Habitually single but alright with it, kinda'. Willing to hold out for that elusive nerdy beanpole boy, with any luck, in the Dallas area.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 30, 2011)

Apparently, I'm single because I'm a total annoying douchebag. At least that's what one of my co-workers said today.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 30, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Apparently, I'm single because I'm a total annoying douchebag. At least that's what one of my co-workers said today.



Don't believe them, BMann! I think that comment says more about the person who made it than it does about you.

Chris


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 30, 2011)

Lately, I've noticed that when I think about my future, what I want and what I'm aiming for in life, I don't consider a partner or children in the equation. It's all living alone, supporting myself, looking after my family, going on holiday here/there, maybe having a pet... I don't even consider romance as a possibility. The idea it's not going to happen is so normal to me, I've learned not to care. And that actually kind of sucks. I don't feel defeated by past experiences, or hopeless about men, as such... I think the fantasy just stopped being rewarding. Everyone around me has something going on with someone else, but not me. It just doesn't come my way, and I've stopped looking for it...

I'm not even sure where this ramble is going, just that I don't want to wake up one day and realise I'm lonely. I want to start giving a shit _now_, while I'm still young and I have a chance to build a life with _someone else_, not just on my own.

EDIT: I just want a cuddle right now, I think.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Apparently, I'm single because I'm a total annoying douchebag. At least that's what one of my co-workers said today.



Well, you _did _act all upset when you didn't get a happy birthday message from someone who had just ended a years-long relationship less than a week before, was moving back home to another state, was scrambling to find a job and get money, and who explained that they wouldn't have a lot of internet access for a bit. And in spite of all this, you tried to make _them _feel guilty.

So perhaps your coworker is onto something.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 30, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Lately, I've noticed that when I think about my future, what I want and what I'm aiming for in life, I don't consider a partner or children in the equation. It's all living alone, supporting myself, looking after my family, going on holiday here/there, maybe having a pet... I don't even consider romance as a possibility. The idea it's not going to happen is so normal to me, I've learned not to care. And that actually kind of sucks. I don't feel defeated by past experiences, or hopeless about men, as such... I think the fantasy just stopped being rewarding. Everyone around me has something going on with someone else, but not me. It just doesn't come my way, and I've stopped looking for it...
> 
> I'm not even sure where this ramble is going, just that I don't want to wake up one day and realise I'm lonely. I want to start giving a shit _now_, while I'm still young and I have a chance to build a life with _someone else_, not just on my own.
> 
> EDIT: I just want a cuddle right now, I think.



Amy,

I was jaded by men at age 25 and it took me about 7 years to even really WANT a relationship again. Enjoy your youth!!!!!! I like the way a lot of people from Spain regard relationships. 18-29 light and fun relationships 30-40 time to start thinking of a family. I know everyone is different but in my experience, you need to really live and "see the world" before you build a life with someone 

B


ps- I hope that didn't sound "preachy" because I am soooooooo not one to really give advice on relationships hahaha


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 30, 2011)

You don't sound preachy, B. I know what you mean, and I'm trying to remember it. I know happiness doesn't need me to have a lover or a husband, but it's a perk I shouldn't rule out so completely. Even if I don't spend the rest of my life with one person, I want to always be with someone. I like my own company, but it makes others' company all the more rewarding...


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 30, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> You don't sound preachy, B. I know what you mean, and I'm trying to remember it. I know happiness doesn't need me to have a lover or a husband, but it's a perk I shouldn't rule out so completely. Even if I don't spend the rest of my life with one person, I want to always be with someone. I like my own company, but it makes others' company all the more rewarding...




well I think it's natural and healthy to WANT it, I think love and "coupling" is a human need/desire, like for sure

(sorry... that's a bit of my California roots coming out haha)


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 30, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Lately, I've noticed that when I think about my future, what I want and what I'm aiming for in life, I don't consider a partner or children in the equation. It's all living alone, supporting myself, looking after my family, going on holiday here/there, maybe having a pet... I don't even consider romance as a possibility. The idea it's not going to happen is so normal to me, I've learned not to care. And that actually kind of sucks. I don't feel defeated by past experiences, or hopeless about men, as such... I think the fantasy just stopped being rewarding. Everyone around me has something going on with someone else, but not me. It just doesn't come my way, and I've stopped looking for it...
> 
> I'm not even sure where this ramble is going, just that I don't want to wake up one day and realise I'm lonely. I want to start giving a shit _now_, while I'm still young and I have a chance to build a life with _someone else_, not just on my own.
> 
> EDIT: I just want a cuddle right now, I think.



You're so pretty - the douchebags you live around obviously do not have any aesthetic taste! Looks aside, you seem like a pretty chill lady. You have a lot to offer someone who's worth it. Life is so much more than an intimate companionship that may end in a week, months, years, or whenever. Find something that can make you happy in the long run and focus on that. While you're enjoying yourself, someone is bound to find you. 

School is my crutch. I honestly could not live without being in school. It has made me the happiest I've ever been. Of course, I bitch and moan about the work, but the payoff is excellent (plus, there's handsome, nerdy men all around me  ). The people/experiences I've encountered are worth all the bitching & moaning tenfold. Finding this passion of mine (school/learning), has allowed me to open up and people see that and gravitate toward it.

I'm not saying go to school. I'm saying find that hobby that you can immerse yourself into - do it until your heart is content. Once you build that skillset from whatever you choose, life will just fall into your lap. It's strange, really.


----------



## J34 (Apr 30, 2011)

^^^ I have to agree with you ladies. I work and I enjoy doing things by myself, but sometimes it will be better to share the experience with someone else. At times I want to go on a adventure or go somewhere interesting. At times I end up calling my sister to join me (yeah lame) however her interests of fun are the complete opposite of mine. More times than not though I end up going with my nephew (he enjoys it thoroughly) or by myself.

Yeah, hobbies are a great way to meet people with same interests. I know there is a site where you can meet up with people who share the same hobbies. Not really a dating site, but more like an activity site where you do things with people with similar interests


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 30, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> You're so pretty - the douchebags you live around obviously do not have any aesthetic taste! Looks aside, you seem like a pretty chill lady. You have a lot to offer someone who's worth it. Life is so much more than an intimate companionship that may end in a week, months, years, or whenever. Find something that can make you happy in the long run and focus on that. While you're enjoying yourself, someone is bound to find you.
> 
> School is my crutch. I honestly could not live without being in school. It has made me the happiest I've ever been. Of course, I bitch and moan about the work, but the payoff is excellent (plus, there's handsome, nerdy men all around me  ). The people/experiences I've encountered are worth all the bitching & moaning tenfold. Finding this passion of mine (school/learning), has allowed me to open up and people see that and gravitate toward it.
> 
> I'm not saying go to school. I'm saying find that hobby that you can immerse yourself into - do it until your heart is content. Once you build that skillset from whatever you choose, life will just fall into your lap. It's strange, really.





J34 said:


> ^^^ I have to agree with you ladies. I work and I enjoy doing things by myself, but sometimes it will be better to share the experience with someone else. At times I want to go on a adventure or go somewhere interesting. At times I end up calling my sister to join me (yeah lame) however her interests of fun are the complete opposite of mine. More times than not though I end up going with my nephew (he enjoys it thoroughly) or by myself.
> 
> Yeah, hobbies are a great way to meet people with same interests. I know there is a site where you can meet up with people who share the same hobbies. Not really a dating site, but more like an activity site where you do things with people with similar interests



Indeed all true, and thank you, Proud.  These things do find their balance if you endeavour to keep your head in the right place.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 30, 2011)

This is my first post here because I am finally becoming truly single for the first time in my life. There are positive and negative things to being single. But my desire is to focus on the good things. I hope we can all encourage each other and remember to love ourselves. I hope to develop genuine friendships here. Have a wonderful day/evening wherever you live in the world. 

Warm hugs and wishes, 

Mimi


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 30, 2011)

Just checking in with my singledom...although I don't always give being single a great deal of thought, I do find it helpful to come back to this thread every now and then just to read that others are going through similar experiences to my own.


----------



## imfree (Apr 30, 2011)

mimosa said:


> This is my first post here because I am finally becoming truly single for the first time in my life. There are positive and negative things to being single. But my desire is to focus on the good things. I hope we can all encourage each other and remember to love ourselves. I hope to develop genuine friendships here. Have a wonderful day/evening wherever you live in the world.
> 
> Warm hugs and wishes,
> 
> Mimi



Words well written, 'Sis! You have my best wishes, too, from the bottom of my heart. I think I have Teslacreativity Syndrome, because my loneliness is at least partially balanced when I create in writing, photo working, electronic design, and any other genre' I can get my mind into. I get relief when I engage my creativity and recommend creative endeavor for others. Peace and love to all.


----------



## LivingCanvas (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, I'm back on this thread again... Let's just say I'm heartbroken to be here.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 30, 2011)

J34 said:


> Yeah, hobbies are a great way to meet people with same interests. I know there is a site where you can meet up with people who share the same hobbies. Not really a dating site, but more like an activity site where you do things with people with similar interests



What is the name of the site? meetup.com?


----------



## mimosa (Apr 30, 2011)

imfree said:


> Words well written, 'Sis! You have my best wishes, too, from the bottom of my heart. I think I have Teslacreativity Syndrome, because my loneliness is at least partially balanced when I create in writing, photo working, electronic design, and any other genre' I can get my mind into. I get relief when I engage my creativity and recommend creative endeavor for others. Peace and love to all.


Thank you for reminding to uncover the treasure of my own creative endeavor, imfree. I want to try to remember that everyday. Hug. 



LivingCanvas said:


> Well, I'm back on this thread again... Let's just say I'm heartbroken to be here.


Its okay to grief over lost love for a little while. But don't stay there too long. Love yourself. You are a precious and beautiful creation of God. I hope you will find your rainbow very soon. Hug. XOXO


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

almost thought i was leaving here for a second,but i should have known better.


----------



## Angel (Apr 30, 2011)

mrniceguy33710 said:


> I'm in the process of becoming single again for the first time in many years....I've forgotten what it's like.








____________________


----------



## penguin (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you guys happy with yourself while single? One of my friends is what I call a serial monogamist - she hasn't been single more than 9 months since 1993, when she was 16. That includes two marriages and another long term relationship, but I'm sure she's not happy with who she is single, and in fact has never really given herself the chance to get to know herself without a partner.

I see a lot of folks bemoaning their single state, and it sounds like they think everything will suddenly become magical and fabulous just because they have a relationship. I'm not saying relationships can't be wonderful and fabulous, but they're not going to cure all the ills in your life. I miss the intimacy of a relationship, and definitely the sex, but I don't _need_ to be in a relationship or have a boyfriend or husband to be happy. Being happy with who you are, loving yourself, is something _good_ to bring to the table. Having a partner simply for the sake of having one isn't healthy, IMO. If you're afraid to be single...why?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree, penguin... I have no problem being single.  I enjoy it, actually - less complications. But I do occasionally have lonely nights where I wish I had someone to kiss goodnight. It will happen for me eventually, though. I'm just living my life happily until it does.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 30, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I agree, penguin... I have no problem being single.  I enjoy it, actually - less complications. But I do occasionally have lonely nights where I wish I had someone to kiss goodnight. It will happen for me eventually, though. I'm just living my life happily until it does.



This is exactly how I feel (aside from the less complications part...I find being in the dating world to be far more complicated than having a steady relationship).


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

penguin said:


> Are you guys happy with yourself while single? One of my friends is what I call a serial monogamist - she hasn't been single more than 9 months since 1993, when she was 16. That includes two marriages and another long term relationship, but I'm sure she's not happy with who she is single, and in fact has never really given herself the chance to get to know herself without a partner.
> 
> I see a lot of folks bemoaning their single state, and it sounds like they think everything will suddenly become magical and fabulous just because they have a relationship. I'm not saying relationships can't be wonderful and fabulous, but they're not going to cure all the ills in your life. I miss the intimacy of a relationship, and definitely the sex, but I don't _need_ to be in a relationship or have a boyfriend or husband to be happy. Being happy with who you are, loving yourself, is something _good_ to bring to the table. Having a partner simply for the sake of having one isn't healthy, IMO. If you're afraid to be single...why?




i have no problems being single,i am happy with myself,i love what i do,i do the things that make me happy.sure i get lonely sometimes,and i want to know what it's like to be in love again and to be with someone else,but i don't need someone,i want someone,but not need.i have been single for years,and i can keep going for more years if that's how things turn out.LOL im a happy single person,i know what it's like to be single and alone,but im not like desperately wanting someone or anything like that,it just would be nice to have someone you can click with and spend time with,and be compatible with. as BBM said sometimes being single is better,less complications,not having to worry about compatibility,not having to worry about being misunderstood by your partner,etc.i know when im meant to be with someone i will.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 30, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> This is exactly how I feel (aside from the less complications part...I find being in the dating world to be far more complicated than having a steady relationship).



I meant more like... I don't have to plan my vacations around someone else, I can go off and do whatever I want whenever I want and not have to make sure it works with someone else's schedule... etc.  There's a certain uncomplicated freedom in that. I'm not saying that it's preferable to being in a relationship... those are the things that are way worth sacrificing when you love someone... I'm just saying there are positive aspects to singledom as well.


----------



## penguin (Apr 30, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm just saying there are positive aspects to singledom as well.



There definitely are! Relationships can be wonderful and fulfilling, but we shouldn't sit around waiting for one. Being happy with yourself and your life means you have more to bring to the table if you _do_ find someone you want to be involved with. I don't want to live my life waiting for something that may or may not happen - and it's something that has less of a chance of happening if all I do is sit around complaining about how I'm single. That's not an attractive quality. I'm a whole and complete person as I am, no relationship or partner will "complete" me. We will hopefully enhance and complement each other, bringing greater fulfilment together, but I want to be with someone who knows who they are and what they have to offer. A great time to learn what you have, is while single. Embrace it!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 30, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I meant more like... I don't have to plan my vacations around someone else, I can go off and do whatever I want whenever I want and not have to make sure it works with someone else's schedule... etc.  There's a certain uncomplicated freedom in that. I'm not saying that it's preferable to being in a relationship... those are the things that are way worth sacrificing when you love someone... I'm just saying there are positive aspects to singledom as well.



Agreed. I think there are a lot of positive things about being single. And I'm one of those people who firmly believes that if you're not happy on your own, there's no way in hell you'll ever be happy in a relationship. I know not everyone agrees with that principle, but I do.

Everything in life (including being single vs. being in a relationship) has its pluses and minuses, but we control our own happiness no matter which circumstance we happen to be in.


----------



## DearPrudence (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I'm late for the party, but better late than never, right?

Single.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been trying to rep you. Can someone please send some rep lovin' to this fine lady? thanks. 




penguin said:


> There definitely are! Relationships can be wonderful and fulfilling, but we shouldn't sit around waiting for one. Being happy with yourself and your life means you have more to bring to the table if you _do_ find someone you want to be involved with. I don't want to live my life waiting for something that may or may not happen - and it's something that has less of a chance of happening if all I do is sit around complaining about how I'm single. That's not an attractive quality. I'm a whole and complete person as I am, no relationship or partner will "complete" me. We will hopefully enhance and complement each other, bringing greater fulfilment together, but I want to be with someone who knows who they are and what they have to offer. A great time to learn what you have, is while single. Embrace it!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome, sweet thing. 



DearPrudence said:


> I think I'm late for the party, but better late than never, right?
> 
> Single.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 30, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I have been trying to rep you. Can someone please send some rep lovin' to this fine lady? thanks.



I got her!


----------



## penguin (Apr 30, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I have been trying to rep you. Can someone please send some rep lovin' to this fine lady? thanks.





lovelylady78 said:


> I got her!



Aww thank you both


----------



## lalatx (Apr 30, 2011)

Limbo land you have embarrassed me yet again...


----------



## mimosa (Apr 30, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I got her!


Gracias, amor.  ( Thanks, Love. ) 


penguin said:


> Aww thank you both


De nada, corazon.:kiss2: ( Welcome, sweetheart)


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (May 1, 2011)

smitten kitten


----------



## Amatrix (May 1, 2011)

penguin said:


> Are you guys happy with yourself while single? One of my friends is what I call a serial monogamist - she hasn't been single more than 9 months since 1993, when she was 16. That includes two marriages and another long term relationship, but I'm sure she's not happy with who she is single, and in fact has never really given herself the chance to get to know herself without a partner.
> 
> I see a lot of folks bemoaning their single state, and it sounds like they think everything will suddenly become magical and fabulous just because they have a relationship. I'm not saying relationships can't be wonderful and fabulous, but they're not going to cure all the ills in your life. I miss the intimacy of a relationship, and definitely the sex, but I don't _need_ to be in a relationship or have a boyfriend or husband to be happy. Being happy with who you are, loving yourself, is something _good_ to bring to the table. Having a partner simply for the sake of having one isn't healthy, IMO. If you're afraid to be single...why?



All... out... of .... rep.
Seriously... I am a serial monogamist as well. I am 25 and the longest I was single was 3 months and that was partially because I was living on a ranch 4 hours from town. I always really find myself, and then others start to notice I am happy and in love, then it all starts as "hey, lets meet up and see where this takes us!"

I always prefer being single, and I think it is because I never get to really be single for long. I always feel trapped into making a choice, instead of just being flirty *I do make it known that I am not looking for anything serious at all, I want to be IN LIKE with people and in love with myself again...then maybe when I am ready to really settle down again into a long term relationship, I might...*, or enjoying the company of multiple people *and not just in a sexual way, I feel guilty hanging out with groups of single male friends when I am in a serious relationship- just not proper or something??*

I always think- I will never meet anyone as cool/sexy/confident/classy/caring/sweet/stable as this person *right now* in front of me. I hear my biological clock ticking, I see my sisters and friends all married with kids... I start to wonder what I am missing...

I am done with that now. Relationships are great, and I am made for them- but damn it feels awesome being single. Some people can not be single because _I think_ they are afraid of how boring they are, they need someone to fill the silences and to fight with instead of talking to themselves or self destruction. Not everyone, but some people.

Not going to lie- it hurts really bad getting dumped, or doing the dumping... but if you give yourself time to heal and move on, love yourself- others start to fall from the sky and bring down the moon for you.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 1, 2011)

Anyone got room in their heart for a fat Canadian weirdo?


----------



## mimosa (May 1, 2011)

I don't see any weirdos here. Where?....* looks around the room* ...Nope. 

There is always room for you, Carla. :happy:



CarlaSixx said:


> Anyone got room in their heart for a fat Canadian weirdo?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Agreed. I think there are a lot of positive things about being single. And I'm one of those people who firmly believes that if you're not happy on your own, there's no way in hell you'll ever be happy in a relationship. I know not everyone agrees with that principle, but I do.
> 
> Everything in life (including being single vs. being in a relationship) has its pluses and minuses, but we control our own happiness no matter which circumstance we happen to be in.



Dont we call this "platonic relationships" and "freedom?"

I agree, though. I was involved in a discussion about at what point does platonic relationship become intimate, and is it possible to have one without being intimate, etc. Some good points all around! 

I think it is all about finding as many friends as you are cool with, and keeping it that way. What happens, happens! This is a worldwide thing, how many continents do we have in this thread? Love is the universal language!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Anyone got room in their heart for a fat Canadian weirdo?



*raises hand*


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 2, 2011)

Single indefinitely.

I keep thinking I'm ready for a relationship, but my heart is still a broken mess. How deep do I have to dredge until all the pain and hurt is gone? Bah.

Oh well, I've learned multiple things from this. It's shame it's from my own mistakes.

To bastardize a certain song lyric, "It's so easy to hurt others when you don't let yourself feel pain."


----------



## Christov (May 2, 2011)

After doing a u-turn on my 'won't be single by March' statement, I'm going to do another 180 and say that I probably maybe possibly am looking for lurve/consensual tolerance with another human being.


----------



## Oirish (May 3, 2011)

DearPrudence said:


> I think I'm late for the party, but better late than never, right?
> 
> Single.



Not too late at all. I don't see a cutie like being on the market for long though


----------



## DearPrudence (May 3, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Not too late at all. I don't see a cutie like being on the market for long though



Oh is that so?


----------



## Oirish (May 3, 2011)

DearPrudence said:


> Oh is that so?



Just saying that if you were in my neck of the woods I'd be breaking out my Sunday best for a night out  But alas you're one hell of a road trip away.


----------



## danielson123 (May 3, 2011)

I've been 'single and looking' for so long that my eyes are starting to hurt.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2011)

I am being egosentric, but then again...

1) My IRL interest - not interested, it seems
2) My Dims crush - I know she has a crush on someone else, so if I ever said it to her, she would say "not interested"
3) Work vs. college - a tie, but I have focused on job the last few weeks. Glory, glory, exams coming soon!
4) _whack_


----------



## Oirish (May 3, 2011)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> smitten kitten



Awesome!!! A dimmer by any chance? I hope you found a sweet FA Canucklehead


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 3, 2011)

Single, but things are heating up with a certain Dims member I will be meeting soon.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 3, 2011)

Oooo...do tell!  Good luck, Jon.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 4, 2011)

Jackie - I want details! 

Jon - good luck sweetie! 

I'm single and ok with it. I'm in no rush to pair up with someone.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 4, 2011)

I can't tell if I want a relationship or just a fix.

Whichever, I just want _something _right now. Feeling so untouched is starting to get frustrating again.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 4, 2011)

Single, but hopefully not for long :batting: I've got my eyes on somebody!


----------



## Lorenzo670 (May 4, 2011)

hey all im lorenzo from chicago im new her 

View attachment l_c50f5d755b264c108cee83f38d304539.jpg


View attachment l_c5c788cb50d64fcd8d9a3c69c58fc3b7.jpg


View attachment l_cc2e12150436edf3e675e4dedc0c4ee2.jpg


View attachment l_2068356ed5e6c5e7fb31e2b41597a752.jpg


View attachment l_3e83d185e50244b19695b73a9432b8b8.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 4, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Single, but things are heating up with a certain Dims member I will be meeting soon.



awesome man! best of luck Jon,hope it all works out!


----------



## I Like Tang (May 4, 2011)

Checkin in. Hard enough just trying to find someone who can handle the military lifestyle I have...being deployed in November isn't going to help either


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

still single, and with a broken leg and broken almost front tooth looking like a wicked witch I am truly not looking and quite happy just doing my own thing atm


----------



## Kamily (May 5, 2011)

Single here too.


----------



## S13Drifter (May 6, 2011)

2011 and I am starting off my summer single. Lets see what happens


----------



## danielson123 (May 6, 2011)

That's it. I've had it. No more rom-coms until I get some rom for myself!


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> That's it. I've had it. No more rom-coms until I get some rom for myself!



They can be very dangerous to watch at times!


----------



## CaitiDee (May 7, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> That's it. I've had it. No more rom-coms until I get some rom for myself!



I always think they're a good idea til the last ooey gooey 10 minutes and then I hate myself for watching. Haha.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 7, 2011)

Thought I was going to make it off this list, but doesn't look like it.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 8, 2011)

There might be a light appearing at the end of my tunnel. It'll probably just end up being a candle but I'm still pumped.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 8, 2011)

rg770Ibanez said:


> There might be a light appearing at the end of my tunnel. It'll probably just end up being a candle but I'm still pumped.



Woot! Fingers crossed


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 8, 2011)

rg770Ibanez said:


> There might be a light appearing at the end of my tunnel. It'll probably just end up being a candle but I'm still pumped.



So long as it isn't a train heading your way!  Good luck!


----------



## Noir (May 8, 2011)

Still single here as well


----------



## DearPrudence (May 8, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm single and ok with it. I'm in no rush to pair up with someone.



That's exactly how I feel right now. I'm not really even worrying about a significant other at the moment. It's much easier to be happy when your expectations are more focused on yourself than someone else.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 8, 2011)

I'd be looking for a boyfriend... but I have a new book to read.


----------



## DearPrudence (May 8, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'd be looking for a boyfriend... but I have a new book to read.



.......word.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 8, 2011)

If I had the two books I want, that would be exactly what I'd be thinking, too!  lol.


----------



## Tania (May 8, 2011)

Technically single and looking for the right person. I don't have to get married yesterday or anything, but I'm ready for another relationship.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 9, 2011)

Single here too... Last year was a tough one, I'm still climbing out of it.


----------



## LadyDeelicious (May 9, 2011)

sweetfrancaise said:


> Single here too... Last year was a tough one, I'm still climbing out of it.



Same with me, single after a broken heart at the beginning of last year and a liar at the end of the year....


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 9, 2011)

LadyDeelicious said:


> Same with me, single after a broken heart at the beginning of last year and a liar at the end of the year....



Aw, tough one!  Quite the double-whammy.


----------



## hiddenexposure (May 9, 2011)

single and learning to let my hair down a little


----------



## CaitiDee (May 9, 2011)

Suddenly craving some physical intimacy. Bummer.


----------



## penguin (May 9, 2011)

Someone should start a business up for cuddles. Just cuddling, a bit of a chat, no kissing and nothing sexual. I miss cuddling.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 9, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Suddenly craving some physical intimacy. Bummer.





penguin said:


> Someone should start a business up for cuddles. Just cuddling, a bit of a chat, no kissing and nothing sexual. I miss cuddling.



Dammit!! It is hard enough being single, but then to see two such beautiful, intelligent, funny women craving intimacy that I would love to give is just too much for a guy to handle!! Aarrgghh! 

Chris


----------



## Munchausen (May 9, 2011)

So I'm back on the singles list, and to be honest I hope it's a short stay. Not sure if I look the part, but being a romantic at heart does seem to dull the novelty of the single life.

But I'll try not to be a downer. I'm actually excited to see if something good may come my way. 

Anybody know of any fun or interesting ways to meet girls/women (I don't know what's PC anymore ha ha)?

P.S. I've never really got much for PM's leading to any virtual or real-world interaction. That'd pretty much make my day.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> Someone should start a business up for cuddles. Just cuddling, a bit of a chat, no kissing and nothing sexual. I miss cuddling.



Oddly enough, something started like this in London. It was talked about on a comedy show here, and it's basically where people meet up and just... cuddle, and hug, and just generally give each other affection without stigma or expectation. Everyone looked so massively content. Saying that, some of the people did look a bit pervvy, like they were there to abuse the whole thing...


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> Someone should start a business up for cuddles. Just cuddling, a bit of a chat, no kissing and nothing sexual. I miss cuddling.



I would so pay for that....le sigh.

As for your question earlier...I have really been single all of my life. I have had long term sexual relationships.....I will be 37 in a couple of months and honestly I really have no desire to spend the next 30-40..how many ever years alone. I want a relationship, intimacy (I miss that), conversation, Chinese take out and NYTimes Sundays with someone. I do not wear rose colored glasses and I realize a relationship does not cure all my ills, but, I can tell you total isolation with no friends, no relationships, family that lives too far away and parents that are deceased, going through life to just pay bills is not enough. 

We are hardwired for human contact and relationships. It is part of our DNA code. It is actually part of Maslow's Hierarchy of needs. We have seen how children who are severely neglected and have almost no human contact do not develop - they have no language skills and have been deemed as "feral". Without human touch, contact, conversation, etc we are less.


----------



## imfree (May 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> Someone should start a business up for cuddles. Just cuddling, a bit of a chat, no kissing and nothing sexual. I miss cuddling.



Awesome idea, Penguin! Could be a really tough job, though. I figure a person can have sex without love and love without sex, but it seems it would be really difficult to cuddle professionally and not fall in love or at least become too personally involved. Still, it would be nice to try.


----------



## SuperGuyver (May 9, 2011)

single and lonely


----------



## asmiletoday (May 9, 2011)

Checking in as single and evaluating options.


----------



## penguin (May 9, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Dammit!! It is hard enough being single, but then to see two such beautiful, intelligent, funny women craving intimacy that I would love to give is just too much for a guy to handle!! Aarrgghh!
> 
> Chris



It's not so bad, really, but I appreciate the sentiment 



AmazingAmy said:


> Oddly enough, something started like this in London. It was talked about on a comedy show here, and it's basically where people meet up and just... cuddle, and hug, and just generally give each other affection without stigma or expectation. Everyone looked so massively content. Saying that, some of the people did look a bit pervvy, like they were there to abuse the whole thing...



There's always one perv around, but hopefully they'd be weeded out fast.



imfree said:


> Awesome idea, Penguin! Could be a really tough job, though. I figure a person can have sex without love and love without sex, but it seems it would be really difficult to cuddle professionally and not fall in love or at least become too personally involved. Still, it would be nice to try.



I guess it would depend on how long and often you cuddled for. I'm sure some would possibly fall easier than others, but it's a nice way to meet people!


----------



## Angelina (May 9, 2011)

Recently heart-smashed-to-bits single.


----------



## Oirish (May 9, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Oddly enough, something started like this in London. It was talked about on a comedy show here, and it's basically where people meet up and just... cuddle, and hug, and just generally give each other affection without stigma or expectation. Everyone looked so massively content. Saying that, some of the people did look a bit pervvy, like they were there to abuse the whole thing...



Is that a surprise?


----------



## imfree (May 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> It's not so bad, really, but I appreciate the sentiment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's certainly true and it's a career with great (cuddly) fringe benefits, too!:happy:


----------



## CaitiDee (May 10, 2011)

But see to me, intimacy involves an emotional and mental connection as well as a physical one. That's what I find myself craving and what seems so rare these days.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 10, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> But see to me, intimacy involves an emotional and mental connection as well as a physical one. That's what I find myself craving and what seems so rare these days.



Agreed, the only thing that sucks is something like this takes a lot longer to find. But when you do the experience is way better so It's definitely worth it.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 10, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> Woot! Fingers crossed



Thank you! 



Never2fat4me said:


> So long as it isn't a train heading your way!  Good luck!



Hahaha dude I hope not but it's definitely possible


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 10, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Oddly enough, something started like this in London. It was talked about on a comedy show here, and it's basically where people meet up and just... cuddle, and hug, and just generally give each other affection without stigma or expectation. Everyone looked so massively content. Saying that, some of the people did look a bit pervvy, like they were there to abuse the whole thing...


Things like this make me wish I could "turn off" when I wanted to. I'm too easily aroused and hedonistic for cuddling to remain innocent for more than a couple minutes. =\


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 10, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Things like this make me wish I could "turn off" when I wanted to. I'm too easily aroused and hedonistic for cuddling to remain innocent for more than a couple minutes. =\



TBH I'm the same... I don't really get hugged/touched on a platonic basis, so I'm always hyperaware of it when it happens... and my mind wanders. I'd probably end up hitting on everyone at some point or another.

...Yeah, I'm one of those abusive pervs I fretted about.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 10, 2011)

I think it's more normal than we think.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 10, 2011)

Now I wanna cuddle  Dammit, why is it only children and animals wanna cuddle me?!


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 10, 2011)

Dims needs a cuddle meet.


----------



## Kamily (May 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> Someone should start a business up for cuddles. Just cuddling, a bit of a chat, no kissing and nothing sexual. I miss cuddling.




As good as cuddling sounds right now, I'd still love to have sex throwed in the mix too. Damn I need a man......


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 10, 2011)

Kamily said:


> As good as cuddling sounds right now, I'd still love to have sex throwed in the mix too. Damn I need a man......



Dims also needs a swingers meet.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 10, 2011)

I could use some sex, too. With someone experienced with fatties. That's what I REALLY need.


----------



## penguin (May 10, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Dims needs a cuddle meet.



Yes, yes we do!



Kamily said:


> As good as cuddling sounds right now, I'd still love to have sex throwed in the mix too. Damn I need a man......



Given how horny we all are, this sounds likely to happen, especially with...



AmazingAmy said:


> Dims also needs a swingers meet.



This! Let's get together, cuddle and bone the night away. Try before you buy.



CarlaSixx said:


> I could use some sex, too. With someone experienced with fatties. That's what I REALLY need.



You can come to the above party, Carla 

Now we just need to decide what country to have it in  I vote Australia.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 10, 2011)

I'm in. Now... I just need to find someone willing to fund this trip (passport, plane ticket, and seat extender  ) and I'll be all set! lol.


----------



## DearPrudence (May 10, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I could use some sex, too. With someone experienced with fatties. That's what I REALLY need.



Seriously, word.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 10, 2011)

So long as the dude sees no "surprises" when the clothes are off, I'm cool with that. Of course, going out for dinner first or something is greatly appreciated. I guess I'm a "double stuff'" type, ha. That's what a friend said when I spoke of how I want a bootycall to go down. Might be a one night stand, but you better fill my tummy with something (even just something small like a coffee or whatever) before you get down to the sheets. I like the time to talk over food to get a "feel" for the person. Then we can bone


----------



## Kamily (May 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> Given how horny we all are, this sounds likely to happen, especially with...




Yee Haww!!!!


----------



## Pitch (May 10, 2011)

Lulz. Lets see:

Right now I am single with a "suitor" or something. (And a few others I have sexual tension with but have no intention of acting on it) I'm not sure where it will go, but its not moving fast right now-- but that's intentional. He really likes me and I'm warming up to him more and more. (I really wasnt into him before, though he's been into me for some time now. Even if he happens to be so hot life could not exist on his surface. /nerdperv)

I've always been kind of on a "I don't need anyone/prefer to be alone and maybe to die alone" since so many of my friends are codependent or continue dating douchebags because they can't bear the thought of being alone. Much like my mother. Recently I'm more and more becoming okay with trying a relationship again, though. Or maybe I just need to get laid. XD

Yeah...I could use a good "Seeing to" first off.


----------



## AtlantisAK (May 11, 2011)

Looks like I'm now fresh meat to the singles group! Phew...about time!


----------



## CaitiDee (May 11, 2011)

Say there's 15 guys in a bar. How many, on average, do you think are into fatties?


----------



## imfree (May 11, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Say there's 15 guys in a bar. How many, on average, do you think are into fatties?



One or two guys out of 15 would be into fatties, if the 10% statistic I read in 1999 is correct.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 11, 2011)

Zero. I think the ratio is 1:20
There was an article I read on here that some guy posted in a thread that claimed this. I can't remember the name of the thread. It might be a different number though.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 11, 2011)

imfree said:


> One or two guys out of 15 would be into fatties, if the 10% statistic I read in 1999 is correct.



I hope this is the real number, or maybe a higher one.


----------



## None (May 11, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Say there's 15 guys in a bar. How many, on average, do you think are into fatties?



1 and a half guys.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 11, 2011)

Right now the answer is apparently one. And he's the creepy DJ who's married and tells me his wife won't mind if I scratch his back since she's in Oklahoma. 

Ew.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 11, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Right now the answer is apparently one. And he's the creepy DJ who's married and tells me his wife won't mind if I scratch his back since she's in Oklahoma.
> 
> Ew.



He's a keeper


----------



## bmann0413 (May 11, 2011)

Hm, still single. Kinda bummed about it. Oh well. Things happen, am I right?


----------



## mz_puss (May 11, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Right now the answer is apparently one. And he's the creepy DJ who's married and tells me his wife won't mind if I scratch his back since she's in Oklahoma.
> 
> Ew.



hahah arnt you a lucky girl then....... did you advise that your not into inter-species breeding ?


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 11, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Say there's 15 guys in a bar. How many, on average, do you think are into fatties?



I must be going to the wrong bars. I never run into a BBW as cute as you!

Chris


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 11, 2011)

I'm cautiously optimistic that I will be checking out of the thread at the end of the month...wish me luck, fellow singles! :happy:


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic that I will be checking out of the thread at the end of the month...wish me luck, fellow singles! :happy:



Oh I will be sending luck your way!! Yay!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic that I will be checking out of the thread at the end of the month...wish me luck, fellow singles! :happy:


You don't need luck. You have pure undiluted awesomeness. He's a lucky lucky guy.


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp (May 12, 2011)

Single in da house


----------



## thefaa21 (May 12, 2011)

Well there seem to be a handfull of single people from California who have just recently posted so I'll represent as well


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 12, 2011)

Funny my neighbor is playing 'All the single ladies' as I post in this thread, it's a sign. 

I feel like a singles party should be invented...though it probably already has been and I'm just not cool enough to be invited. XD


----------



## penguin (May 12, 2011)

darlingzooloo said:


> Funny my neighbor is playing 'All the single ladies' as I post in this thread, it's a sign.



My 4 year old has tried to do that dance when the video clip is playing. It's hilarious. Then she breaks into the Macarena 



darlingzooloo said:


> I feel like a singles party should be invented...though it probably already has been and I'm just not cool enough to be invited. XD



I'd so host one in my house if you all wanted to come down here.


----------



## biglynch (May 12, 2011)

yerp i am an uno...and as i'm in the uk it looks like it might stay that way for a while.


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 12, 2011)

penguin said:


> My 4 year old has tried to do that dance when the video clip is playing. It's hilarious. Then she breaks into the Macarena
> 
> 
> 
> I'd so host one in my house if you all wanted to come down here.



Omg, that's so cute! XDD I didn't even know there was a specific dance to it till I saw Oprah one day and all these ladies were dancin' to it. 

T_T I wish I wasn't a poor college student, I'd so come!


----------



## hellaradstar (May 13, 2011)

i am ohhhh so single.


----------



## randomjenerator (May 13, 2011)

Single! Have been for long, long time. Most of it due to anxiety issues and being an introvert who doesn't do bars or other loud social events. Decided to unlock the doors of my self-imposed prison and dabble in casual dating. To my surprise, I've already got a date lined up.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 13, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic that I will be checking out of the thread at the end of the month...wish me luck, fellow singles! :happy:



Oooh....good luck, lovely! Fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## imfree (May 13, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic that I will be checking out of the thread at the end of the month...wish me luck, fellow singles! :happy:



I'm not alone in saying I'll miss you, but wish you all the happiness you well deserve.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! 

And it's not like I'd be leaving the forum, Edgar...just the Singles Thread.


----------



## imfree (May 13, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> And it's not like I'd be leaving the forum, Edgar...just the Singles Thread.



I know that, I was just being little over dramatic and giving you a nice send-off from the singles thread.


----------



## paperfidelity (May 14, 2011)

Single but not suffering. 

Someday the right person and I will meet and we'll be all kinds of awesome together.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 14, 2011)

I'm currently single. It's kind of been complicated. I decided quite some time ago that I was giving up looking for him, because dammit I'm tired, I'd let him look for me for awhile.

Hopefully, someone I've met here on Dims will be the one who was looking for me.  Have yet to meet in person, but here's hoping!


----------



## Allie Cat (May 14, 2011)

AtlantisAK said:


> Looks like I'm now fresh meat to the singles group! Phew...about time!



Wait, what? You guys have been together for like, forever! If it was/is bad, I'm sorry :x


----------



## fuphinator (May 14, 2011)

paperfidelity said:


> Single but not suffering.
> 
> Someday the right person and I will meet and we'll be all kinds of awesome together.



Well said! I'd like to co-sign this!


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 16, 2011)

If you have a crush on someone DON'T DO A THING ABOUT IT. Nobody will be hurt, and you'll save yourself a weird situation. Just sayin'.


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> If you have a crush on someone DON'T DO A THING ABOUT IT. Nobody will be hurt, and you'll save yourself a weird situation. Just sayin'.



After a while, crushing and not telling the person begins to hurt you. Slowly, at first, only a little bit every now and then and usually when you're already hurting. But it becomes almost like an infected wound, and those twinges of pain give way to an undercurrent of suffering every time you're around the person, every time you think of that person. It'll hit you at night out of nowhere when you're just settling down to sleep or when your mind wanders. And when this starts to happen, you can't act normal around that person. It gets weird. And if they think of you as a friend, they get hurt because you're acting weird around them.

I'd say that this is a worst-case scenario- and it kind of is- but I don't think that it's uncommon based on how many times I've seen it happen to friends of mine. Deny that crush at your own risk.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 16, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> After a while, crushing and not telling the person begins to hurt you. Slowly, at first, only a little bit every now and then and usually when you're already hurting. But it becomes almost like an infected wound, and those twinges of pain give way to an undercurrent of suffering every time you're around the person, every time you think of that person. It'll hit you at night out of nowhere when you're just settling down to sleep or when your mind wanders. And when this starts to happen, you can't act normal around that person. It gets weird. And if they think of you as a friend, they get hurt because you're acting weird around them.
> 
> I'd say that this is a worst-case scenario- and it kind of is- but I don't think that it's uncommon based on how many times I've seen it happen to friends of mine. Deny that crush at your own risk.




This is so incredibly true...I spent the vast majority of my life denying that I liked people because I knew my interest in them would not be returned...it never ended well.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 16, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> After a while, crushing and not telling the person begins to hurt you. Slowly, at first, only a little bit every now and then and usually when you're already hurting. But it becomes almost like an infected wound, and those twinges of pain give way to an undercurrent of suffering every time you're around the person, every time you think of that person. It'll hit you at night out of nowhere when you're just settling down to sleep or when your mind wanders. And when this starts to happen, you can't act normal around that person. It gets weird. And if they think of you as a friend, they get hurt because you're acting weird around them.
> 
> I'd say that this is a worst-case scenario- and it kind of is- but I don't think that it's uncommon based on how many times I've seen it happen to friends of mine. Deny that crush at your own risk.



Very good, Blackjack, you make a lot of sense. Rep is sent.

It's off course best to get it out, to know for sure if she is interessted in you or not, because the worst is not knowing. Still, when you get the response you didn't want... makes you feel like an idiot, in a way.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 16, 2011)

Couldn't be more true, Beej. 

Sadly, I'm still denying myself the crush. It does hurt, but I don't think I'm ready to risk it. I think I got used to the pain I have now and don't want to make it any worse. That's why I'm perpetually single, lol.


----------



## penguin (May 16, 2011)

I guess I see a difference between crushing on someone and being interested in them. If I have a crush, I don't expect it to go anywhere or for them to reciprocate. It's just a little feel good thing for me when I'm around them, and they tend to pass easily. It's when I am interested in having more with someone but I know they're not that it gets hard.


----------



## Tau (May 16, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> After a while, crushing and not telling the person begins to hurt you. Slowly, at first, only a little bit every now and then and usually when you're already hurting. But it becomes almost like an infected wound, and those twinges of pain give way to an undercurrent of suffering every time you're around the person, every time you think of that person. It'll hit you at night out of nowhere when you're just settling down to sleep or when your mind wanders. And when this starts to happen, you can't act normal around that person. It gets weird. And if they think of you as a friend, they get hurt because you're acting weird around them.
> 
> I'd say that this is a worst-case scenario- and it kind of is- but I don't think that it's uncommon based on how many times I've seen it happen to friends of mine. Deny that crush at your own risk.



I really agree here. I was thinking back on my 'dating' journey and realised that a large part of my unhappiness for a long time was the fact that I was totally unwilling to risk myself, to risk rejection. It was useful when i was younger because I had spectacularly bad taste in male people at 15  but now that I'm meeting men with brains and heart I'm pushing myself to put myself out there, to pursue the ones I want instead of just waiting to be pursued, and its really not as horrifically painful as I had imagined!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 17, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> After a while, crushing and not telling the person begins to hurt you. Slowly, at first, only a little bit every now and then and usually when you're already hurting. But it becomes almost like an infected wound, and those twinges of pain give way to an undercurrent of suffering every time you're around the person, every time you think of that person. It'll hit you at night out of nowhere when you're just settling down to sleep or when your mind wanders. And when this starts to happen, you can't act normal around that person. It gets weird. And if they think of you as a friend, they get hurt because you're acting weird around them.
> 
> I'd say that this is a worst-case scenario- and it kind of is- but I don't think that it's uncommon based on how many times I've seen it happen to friends of mine. Deny that crush at your own risk.



Oh, I've had that happen. A lot. In fact, since I hardly see the girls I used to have a crush on anymore, I find myself thinking about them from time to time. Wondering what could have been...

Actually I already told two of them recently. One said, "Why didn't you say something? I might've said yes if I would've known." And the other said, "You should've told me because I totally had a crush on you too."

Boy, did I feel like a jackass those days. :doh:


----------



## Heyyou (May 17, 2011)

Hola, mis amigos! Como estas? Thats right.. still single, and enjoying the nice weather! How is everyone's life going?


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 17, 2011)

penguin said:


> I guess I see a difference between crushing on someone and being interested in them. If I have a crush, I don't expect it to go anywhere or for them to reciprocate. It's just a little feel good thing for me when I'm around them, and they tend to pass easily. It's when I am interested in having more with someone but I know they're not that it gets hard.



I'm the same. I entertain ideas about a lot of people, but it's not with the slightest intention of going after them; because that's all they are: ideas. They're cute, sexy or funny, or have something that I like to daydream about, but it's always something in isolation that I like to turn into a fantasy. Nothing more. By contrast, there's barely anyone who interests me as an actual possibility. None at the moment, in fact. Just tons of crushes.


----------



## AtlantisAK (May 17, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> Wait, what? You guys have been together for like, forever! If it was/is bad, I'm sorry :x



Hey hun! Yeah, we would have hit our 6 year mark together come June 19th this year...So we were together for literally forever. It definitely got bad and complicated towards the end, so much so that I almost got a PFA on him for harassment, etc. I'm currently living in Altoona because Pittsburgh is the LAST place I want to be right now (which is crappy because a new love interest lives there...meh!)

But hey, there is a lot of stuff going on! Are you still in Pittsburgh?


----------



## Angel (May 18, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> After a while, crushing and not telling the person begins to hurt you. Slowly, at first, only a little bit every now and then and usually when you're already hurting. But it becomes almost like an infected wound, and those twinges of pain give way to an undercurrent of suffering every time you're around the person, every time you think of that person. It'll hit you at night out of nowhere when you're just settling down to sleep or when your mind wanders. And when this starts to happen, you can't act normal around that person. It gets weird.



_That_ sounds like a little bit more than just a crush. 


Yeah. Know _that_ feeling all too well.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 18, 2011)

AtlantisAK said:


> Hey hun! Yeah, we would have hit our 6 year mark together come June 19th this year...So we were together for literally forever. It definitely got bad and complicated towards the end, so much so that I almost got a PFA on him for harassment, etc. I'm currently living in Altoona because Pittsburgh is the LAST place I want to be right now (which is crappy because a new love interest lives there...meh!)
> 
> But hey, there is a lot of stuff going on! Are you still in Pittsburgh?



Ouch, damn  I'm sorry ._.

I am still in Pittsburgh, but not for much longer I think. I'm trying to move out to Portland, Oregon. 

We ought to meet up and hang out again some time though, if you're not too busy


----------



## Cors (May 18, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic that I will be checking out of the thread at the end of the month...wish me luck, fellow singles! :happy:



Oh yay, who is the lucky guy? He'd better be good to you, or else...


----------



## Edens_heel (May 18, 2011)

For the first time in five years, I fit the list.

Gonna spend some time getting back in touch with myself, figuring out how to put the old me and the new me together all voltron-like.


----------



## AngedeVauzelle (May 18, 2011)

I'm Single too ... I hate that ! 

Love, Love, Love...:wubu::wubu::wubu:

Ange de Vauzelle


----------



## AtlantisAK (May 19, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> Ouch, damn  I'm sorry ._.
> 
> I am still in Pittsburgh, but not for much longer I think. I'm trying to move out to Portland, Oregon.
> 
> We ought to meet up and hang out again some time though, if you're not too busy



I'll try and see if we can get something together for a hangout, but things pretty much have been going day by day lately.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 19, 2011)

I'm single, a serial bachelor really. Honestly, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 19, 2011)

AtlantisAK said:


> I'll try and see if we can get something together for a hangout, but things pretty much have been going day by day lately.



Aw, okis. Well, I work horrible AM to 3:30 PM these days, so.. yeah.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 19, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> I'm single, a serial bachelor really. Honestly, I'm ok with it.



A serial bachelor - how does that work?

And I think I need to go to Wheeling downs - I was off work all week sick, play the slots and hit it big?? LOL


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 19, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> A serial bachelor - how does that work?
> 
> And I think I need to go to Wheeling downs - I was off work all week sick, play the slots and hit it big?? LOL



Wheeling Island was a decently fun time...there's a strip club in the parking lot too if you get tired of all of the gambling and racing...  The rooms in the hotel are very nice.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Wheeling Island was a decently fun time...there's a strip club in the parking lot too if you get tired of all of the gambling and racing...  The rooms in the hotel are very nice.



Wonder if I could get anyone to share a room? :batting: Hehehe. I have been there a few times over the years. Usually, on my way back from Pittsburgh. I usually just take 20 in, and once it is gone...I bounce. I have never stayed overnight - give a girl ideas! hehehe When I lived in Newark, I was only like an hour and a half..now I'm a little over 2 hours..not that far. I have played golf a few times at Olivagee and I always intend to get there for the Christmas lights...


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 19, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Wonder if I could get anyone to share a room? :batting: Hehehe. I have been there a few times over the years. Usually, on my way back from Pittsburgh. I usually just take 20 in, and once it is gone...I bounce. I have never stayed overnight - give a girl ideas! hehehe When I lived in Newark, I was only like an hour and a half..now I'm a little over 2 hours..not that far. I have played golf a few times at Olivagee and I always intend to get there for the Christmas lights...



I'm sure you mean Oglebay.  

There are only two things I know of to do in & around Wheeling (I'm not a frequenter- if that's even a word- of the area). Wheeling Island Resort and Casino and Oglebay Resort. I've never stayed at Oglebay, but I hear it's lovely...they do have the golf course, a spa, a zoo, beautiful gardens (they have Segway tours of the grounds)...in the summer, I think they have a showcase of local musicians every weekend...in the winter, they have the light festival that you talked about. Wheeling Island, of course, has slots, table games, and greyhound racing. I have stayed there and the accomodations were fine. No spa or anything like that...at least I don't remember one. 

It's not the most happening area.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 19, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> A serial bachelor - how does that work?
> 
> And I think I need to go to Wheeling downs - I was off work all week sick, play the slots and hit it big?? LOL



Depends on who you ask, it was a title given to me by a female friend years ago, and as time went on, it grew in popularity. 

I've never been to Wheeling Downs, I've been to one casino in WV, and it was at the dog track in Cross Lanes, in the southern part of the state. For a non-gambler, I did fairly well on the one-armed bandit and blackjack tables.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 19, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Depends on who you ask, it was a title given to me by a female friend years ago, and as time went on, it grew in popularity.
> 
> I've never been to Wheeling Downs, I've been to one casino in WV, and it was at the dog track in Cross Lanes, in the southern part of the state. For a non-gambler, I did fairly well on the one-armed bandit and blackjack tables.



Cross Vegas!!  I've never been there. I live close to Charles Town and have partaken in some gambling there. My first time, I won $0.25. And, yes, I DID cash it in!


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Cross Vegas!!  I've never been there. I live close to Charles Town and have partaken in some gambling there. My first time, I won $0.25. And, yes, I DID cash it in!



I have a bad habit of yelling out "Big money, no whammies, aaaaaand stop!"

Yeah, I'm a big hit around the casino circuit. 

Did the Greenbrier ever vote to allow table gaming?


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 19, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> I have a bad habit of yelling out "Big money, no whammies, aaaaaand stop!"
> 
> Yeah, I'm a big hit around the casino circuit.
> 
> Did the Greenbrier ever vote to allow table gaming?



Not yet.

And /thread highjacking.

Carry on, singles!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Cross Vegas!!  I've never been there. I live close to Charles Town and have partaken in some gambling there. My first time, I won $0.25. And, yes, I DID cash it in!



Whoo and hoooo!!!

My sister lives in Corapolis (right outside of Pittsburgh) and they frequent Mountaineer - my brother in law gets free plays all the time (he is a very frequent guest..lots of comps)...anywho..Bernie was there with a client, he was playing a progressive slot...the client was getting ready to leave (had been losing) Bernie was here ..have mine..got it all warmed up - even put the money in and the guy smacks the spin button and hits 500k!!! Do'h!

And hey...if you can walk away with more money than you came with ...that is a good day...hell breaking even and I'm happy.


And oh my god....I yell No Whammies!!! LOL Sorry for the threadjack.......


----------



## JonesT (May 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic that I will be checking out of the thread at the end of the month...wish me luck, fellow singles! :happy:



Good luck! You deserve it!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 20, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Good luck! You deserve it!



Thank you, Tez. :kiss2:


----------



## pegz (May 20, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> I'm single, a serial bachelor really. Honestly, I'm ok with it.



Cereal Bachelor


----------



## CaitiDee (May 20, 2011)

My (male) coworker asked me today when I'm gonna find a nice guy and settle down. Am I really there already??


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 20, 2011)

My friends ask me the same  When they're all getting married and having kids and stuff, I guess it makes sense to ask it, but... I guess I'm just horrible at life.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> My friends ask me the same  When they're all getting married and having kids and stuff, I guess it makes sense to ask it, but... I guess I'm just horrible at life.



I also live in a small-ish town with small mind mentalities. It's like they breed us to be married and pregnant soon after high school. That makes for desperate girls and hazardous relationships. I'm finally at a place where I'm happy being alone. I wouldn't go back to feeling miserably lonely if you paid me.


----------



## biglynch (May 20, 2011)

Caiti, if you were about to find a guy and settle down, i think the line of guys would be immense. 

wow all this talk about casinos meant i had to but in. Im the other side of the table, im a croupier. I deal roulette poker blackjack dice the lot here in the uk. Im open to questions lol.


----------



## lalatx (May 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> My friends ask me the same  When they're all getting married and having kids and stuff, I guess it makes sense to ask it, but... I guess I'm just horrible at life.



My best friend asks me why I do not have kids and why I am not married all the time. Its annoying but I just come up with something messed up to say in response and it freaks her out. 

I am only 25, since when is that an age where you seriously get asked this?


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 20, 2011)

lalatx said:


> My best friend asks me why I do not have kids and why I am not married all the time. Its annoying but I just come up with something messed up to say in response and it freaks her out.
> 
> I am only 25, since when is that an age where you seriously get asked this?



I'm 29 and get asked it a hell of a lot more than I'd like.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 20, 2011)

biglynch said:


> Caiti, if you were about to find a guy and settle down, i think the line of guys would be immense.



I'm fully aware of how beautiful, intelligent and genuine I am, but you would be amazed at how little there actually is out there for me, at least in a local, available sense. Most days I truly believe I won't settle down (because I refuse to ever settle again). But I hope to find someone someday that makes me think otherwise. 

The overall point is... 23 is way too young to feel like settling down is a necessity!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 20, 2011)

biglynch said:


> Caiti, if you were about to find a guy and settle down, i think the line of guys would be immense.
> 
> wow all this talk about casinos meant i had to but in. Im the other side of the table, im a croupier. I deal roulette poker blackjack dice the lot here in the uk. Im open to questions lol.



So, if I showed my cleavage....would you guide me to winning at blackjack
?? hehehehehe


----------



## biglynch (May 20, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> So, if I showed my cleavage....would you guide me to winning at blackjack
> ?? hehehehehe





http://www.blackjack-strategycard.com/images/Blackjack%20Strategy%20Chart%20Multi-Deck.gif

basicly yes!
follow this like a religon lol...its the best i can do until my next visit to the usa.


----------



## boxes (May 20, 2011)

Singletown


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (May 21, 2011)

Oirish - haha i don't know if he is a dims member or not (didn't bother asking) and no he's american lol

Lulu- haha i'll have to fill u in some time


----------



## 1love_emily (May 21, 2011)

I used to make frequent visits to this thread. But not anymore, as I am no longer a single lady. 

There is still hope for all who are! <3


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 21, 2011)

*shrugs* I likely won't "settle down". For all sorts of reasons.


----------



## penguin (May 21, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> There is still hope for all who are! <3



Statements like this annoy me, gotta say. Being single isn't a death sentence, it's not a bad, horrible, no good thing. Not everyone wants or needs to be in a relationship, and that can be very hard for other people to understand. It's _good_ to be single sometimes, especially after getting out of a relationship so you can get your head together. I know too many people who rush from relationship to relationship because they think being single is failure. 

I've been single because there hasn't been anyone who's interested me enough to want more with them (or I did want more, but they didn't, so I ended it). I don't _need_ a relationship, especially not to feel good about myself or to have a happy and fulfilling life. Do I _want_ one? Yes. But it's in the same box as everything else I want - it's not a necessity. The expectation that we have to have a partner to be happy (and from then we have to get married and have children to be happy) is ridiculous. 

If I'm single, it's because I choose to be, because I haven't met someone who's right for me - not because no one wants me. Big difference.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I used to make frequent visits to this thread. But not anymore, as I am no longer a single lady.
> 
> There is still hope for all who are! <3


Emily with all due respect, you were single five minutes ago and if reality is any indication, you may be back on this board in another five minutes (and no, I absolutely don't wish that on you at all. I hope for your continued happiness) 

There are a lot of variables to relationships and people define them in different ways. Some go rushing headlong into them like puppies and some take their time to make a commitment. I'm pretty sure you didn't mean anything bad by 'there's still hope' but it came across as very trite, FWIW.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Emily with all due respect, you were single five minutes ago and if reality is any indication, you may be back on this board in another five minutes (and no, I absolutely don't wish that on you at all. I hope for your continued happiness)
> 
> There are a lot of variables to relationships and people define them in different ways. Some go rushing headlong into them like puppies and some take their time to make a commitment. I'm pretty sure you didn't mean anything bad by 'there's still hope' but it came across as very trite, FWIW.



This x 1000.


----------



## cinnamitch (May 21, 2011)

*HAPPILY* Single:kiss2:


----------



## CaitiDee (May 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Emily with all due respect, you were single five minutes ago and if reality is any indication, you may be back on this board in another five minutes (and no, I absolutely don't wish that on you at all. I hope for your continued happiness)
> 
> There are a lot of variables to relationships and people define them in different ways. Some go rushing headlong into them like puppies and some take their time to make a commitment. I'm pretty sure you didn't mean anything bad by 'there's still hope' but it came across as very trite, FWIW.



I was thinking it. I'm glad somebody posted it.

(And no animosity here, either... go be happy and in love.  But this isn't the thread for that.)


----------



## Paquito (May 22, 2011)

I can't be bothered with a relationship.


----------



## cinnamitch (May 22, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I can't be bothered with a relationship.



Well duh, Paquito is too AWESOME for only one woman.


----------



## Cors (May 22, 2011)

I hardly ever post in this thread but I agree with what the others said. One of my favourite quotes from a girlfriend: Never waste your time with someone who doesn't make you happier than you were before you were with that person. Anyone can make you happy, but not everyone can make you happier than you were without them. &#9829;

IC that I am probably not guarding my heart as much as I should, but strangely enough I don't mind it that much. Maybe I am just being my usual emotional, impulsive, live-for-the-moment self but right now I just see potential heartbreaks as opportunities to learn and grow.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 22, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I can't be bothered with a relationship.



But what we have is _special_. D:


----------



## Kamily (May 22, 2011)

Well I am officially off the singles list for now. Im in a relationship at the moment. Its funny cause I wasnt looking for one but it found me anyway. :wubu: It will be interesting to see how this goes. Im just hoping I dont screw it up. :doh:


----------



## danielson123 (May 22, 2011)

Chronically single. Looking for a cure.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 23, 2011)

Single. Still. Oh well. It'll happen sooner or later.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Emily with all due respect, you were single five minutes ago and if reality is any indication, you may be back on this board in another five minutes (and no, I absolutely don't wish that on you at all. I hope for your continued happiness)
> 
> There are a lot of variables to relationships and people define them in different ways. Some go rushing headlong into them like puppies and some take their time to make a commitment. I'm pretty sure you didn't mean anything bad by 'there's still hope' but it came across as very trite, FWIW.



Thanks, Lainey. 

No big rush, I guess. 'Cause really, I have things that probably deserve more attention. Maybe I should stick with my "friends with cuddles + whatever" standard.


----------



## Latte (May 23, 2011)

Single, because I am apparently "too picky". I kind of feel like there's no such thing.


----------



## penguin (May 23, 2011)

Latte said:


> Single, because I am apparently "too picky". I kind of feel like there's no such thing.



Having standards isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Latte (May 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> Having standards isn't a bad thing.



I agree 100%. It's just I was recently told "You're too picky, you expect too much" by a family friend. 

If I don't think I'm a catch who deserves a catch then who will?


----------



## penguin (May 23, 2011)

Latte said:


> I agree 100%. It's just I was recently told "You're too picky, you expect too much" by a family friend.
> 
> If I don't think I'm a catch who deserves a catch then who will?



It's one thing if you're only expecting someone who earns over $100k a year, who looks like <movie star of your choice>, etc etc. But saying you want someone who is a decent, intelligent, honourable person who floats your boat and doesn't have traits or habits you find unacceptable? That's what we SHOULD be having in place. I'm not about to go out with just anyone who asks, I'm not desperate. I've said yes to some men who've asked me out and I've said no others. I've dated a small number of them and been in relationships with an even smaller number of them. I'm not going to be in a relationship simply so I'm not single.

I _am_ something special, and I want to be with someone who I think is something special too.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 23, 2011)

So... went on a date tonight, best time I've had in well over a year. He's polite, funny, respectful, quite refreshing!! And it's awfully nice to feel appreciated and admired. :happy: 

Who knows where this will head, but I'm not ducking out of here quite yet. I'm taking this one quite slowly. :batting:

Oh, and ditto everything *Penguin* said!!


----------



## Angel (May 24, 2011)

Latte said:


> Single, because I am apparently "too picky". I kind of feel like there's no such thing.



Hello, "too picky". 

I'm "extremely selective".









... and it's by choice.


----------



## Angel (May 24, 2011)

penguin said:


> It's _good_ to be single sometimes, especially after getting out of a relationship so you can get your head together. I know too many people who rush from relationship to relationship




So true. 




Oh, and the I kissed someone or I made out with someone or I just met someone being equated to being in "a relationship"? :doh:


----------



## AngedeVauzelle (May 24, 2011)

I want to be loved :really sad:

Single, BHM, 33 yo and ...Lonely...

Ange


----------



## imfree (May 24, 2011)

Aaah, a song would be great!

*Bein' loved would be so much better than a song.


----------



## ssbbwlover89 (May 24, 2011)

Hi all. I live about 20 min east of cleveland Ohio. I am looking for some friends in the area to hang out with. I have been lonely for a long time and wanting to find a special friend.

I have made a lot of mistakes in the past, stuff that i wish i could take back, but now cant. But im single and looking lol

PM me


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 24, 2011)

Angel said:


> Oh, and the I kissed someone or I made out with someone or I just met someone being equated to being in "a relationship"? :doh:


If it were to really equate to that, I was in pleeeenty of failed relationships in the past few years. Lol! But there's a difference between all in good fun and all in good fun of a relationship. And some of the people I missed/made out with... Well... It's a good thing there was no relationship. Lol.


----------



## NoWayOut (May 24, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> I'm fully aware of how beautiful, intelligent and genuine I am, but you would be amazed at how little there actually is out there for me, at least in a local, available sense. Most days I truly believe I won't settle down (because I refuse to ever settle again). But I hope to find someone someday that makes me think otherwise.
> 
> The overall point is... 23 is way too young to feel like settling down is a necessity!



Agree completely. I'm 23 and single...and I like it. If anything happens in my apartment, I know exactly how and why it did. I don't have to worry about a second person when I want to go somewhere, do something, anything. As long as I don't have to work, the only opinion that matters is my own.

Honestly, I even wonder if I want to change the fact that I'm single. Marriage is not an easy thing to make work. I'm not sure I want children, which has proven to be a sure way to chase away potential girlfriends.

Maybe things will change as I get older and I'll want someone. But I'm only 23, there's no need to rush into anything.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 24, 2011)

I'm also 23, but I Would like at least someone that I can call up when I've had a bad day, who will listen, care, and cheer me up. I live very far away from my family and have no siblings so I don't have many people I can rely on :/


----------



## NoWayOut (May 24, 2011)

TheNowhereMan said:


> I'm also 23, but I Would like at least someone that I can call up when I've had a bad day, who will listen, care, and cheer me up. I live very far away from my family and have no siblings so I don't have many people I can rely on :/



That's what good friends are for. I'm a thousand miles from my family, and it's worked out for me so far.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 24, 2011)

NoWayOut said:


> That's what good friends are for. I'm a thousand miles from my family, and it's worked out for me so far.


That is my other problem, I haven't met many people since I moved here. Most are casual work friends or people my roommate introduced me to. Most of them live rather far away because I know them through work thus we don't hang out much, that or they are plastered to their Xbox playing Black Ops >_>


----------



## Tau (May 24, 2011)

TheNowhereMan said:


> That is my other problem, I haven't met many people since I moved here. Most are casual work friends or people my roommate introduced me to. Most of them live rather far away because I know them through work thus we don't hang out much, that or they are plastered to their Xbox playing Black Ops >_>



I recently moved to a new city - over a 1000kms from home, my friends and family. And it was seriously hard at first because I knew nothing and nobody. Then I started reaching out. I struck a conversation with a couple in the mall and now I regularly have dinner with them. I saw random people who looked interesting and I'd go ask them about themselves and relationships grew out of those meetings too. Don't be afraid to reach out to people - the worst they can say is no. And goodluck.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 24, 2011)

Tau said:


> I struck a conversation with a couple in the mall and now I regularly have dinner with them.


that's so cool 

good advice!


----------



## penguin (May 24, 2011)

TheNowhereMan said:


> That is my other problem, I haven't met many people since I moved here. Most are casual work friends or people my roommate introduced me to. Most of them live rather far away because I know them through work thus we don't hang out much, that or they are plastered to their Xbox playing Black Ops >_>



Taking up a hobby or class can be a great way to get to know people, and you can be sure you'll have something in common with them.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 24, 2011)

*Creeps back onto Fantasy Feeder*


----------



## Oirish (May 24, 2011)

I actually, for just a split second, allowed myself to think I really had something special beginning with a truly wonderful girl but that seems to be a bust. She's turned out to be a total flake and appears to have actually lied to me about a few things this week. So back to the drawing board.


----------



## Latte (May 24, 2011)

Angel said:


> Hello, "too picky".
> 
> I'm "extremely selective".
> 
> ...







Hello! Glad to meet someone of a similar species.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 24, 2011)

NoWayOut said:


> Agree completely. I'm 23 and single...and I like it. If anything happens in my apartment, I know exactly how and why it did. I don't have to worry about a second person when I want to go somewhere, do something, anything. As long as I don't have to work, the only opinion that matters is my own.



Absotively, posilutely.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 24, 2011)

Oirish said:


> I actually, for just a split second, allowed myself to think I really had something special beginning with a truly wonderful girl but that seems to be a bust. She's turned out to be a total flake and appears to have actually lied to me about a few things this week. So back to the drawing board.



I'm telling you! People can't be trusted in a romantic sense. 

Haha. I'm so jaded. (Perfect time to use that word since the song's been stuck in my head ALL DAY.)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 24, 2011)

AngedeVauzelle said:


> I want to be loved :really sad:
> 
> Single, BHM, 33 yo and ...Lonely...
> 
> Ange



*hmmm i got the impression you were looking FOR SEXTING ONLY......:doh:*


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (May 25, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> *Creeps back onto Fantasy Feeder*



That's a slightly desperate measure isn't it? 

....yeah I'm there too. :doh:


----------



## StickMan (May 25, 2011)

Everyone's possibly-favorite criminally-underweight madman is single no longer! I finally worked up the nerve to ask out the awesome supernerd I mentioned in my last post, and she said yes! The big problem is that she lives in _Albany_ and is transferring to another upstate college next year. >.<

Oh, the sacrifices (by which I mean gas money) we make for love...


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

Well beautiful people, its officially time for me to sign outta here......Im happy but sad at the same time. Good bye single carefree life, ill miss burping when ever i like, not to mention i now need to wear bras and underwear all the time ! lol miss you all


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 25, 2011)

You don't have to wear bras, Julie. I'm sure Twisty and the rest of us would prefer you didn't. :kiss2:


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> You don't have to wear bras, Julie. I'm sure Twisty and the rest of us would prefer you didn't. :kiss2:



Just for you my love, ill go bra free from now on, unless society deems it 100% mandatory, so churches and government buildings - bras apply !


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 25, 2011)

One day, when I rule the world...


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> One day, when I rule the world...



Saggy pendulous boobs as far as the eye can see !!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 25, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## CaitiDee (May 25, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Well beautiful people, its officially time for me to sign outta here......Im happy but sad at the same time. Good bye single carefree life, ill miss burping when ever i like, not to mention i now need to wear bras and underwear all the time ! lol miss you all



I love the way bras make my tatas all perky and round, but MAN I hate wearing them. As soon as I get home, the bra comes off. Panties though... I love panties.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 25, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> I love the way bras make my tatas all perky and round, but MAN I hate wearing them. As soon as I get home, the bra comes off. Panties though... I love panties.



This is how I am exactly.


----------



## Kamily (May 25, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> I love the way bras make my tatas all perky and round, but MAN I hate wearing them. As soon as I get home, the bra comes off. Panties though... I love panties.



Im the same way too.


----------



## Fox (May 25, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Well beautiful people, its officially time for me to sign outta here......Im happy but sad at the same time. Good bye single carefree life, ill miss burping when ever i like, not to mention i now need to wear bras and underwear all the time ! lol miss you all



Congratulations! Have fun with your new relationship. We'll miss you though.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 25, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> I love the way bras make my tatas all perky and round, but MAN I hate wearing them. As soon as I get home, the bra comes off. Panties though... I love panties.





lovelylady78 said:


> This is how I am exactly.





Kamily said:


> Im the same way too.



You know, I feel the same way too when I get home. 

P.S. - Anytime any of you three lovely ladies feel like walking around bra-less and in panties, just let me know and I'll be there.


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Saggy pendulous boobs as far as the eye can see !!!!





AmazingAmy said:


> FUCK YEAH!





CaitiDee said:


> I love the way bras make my tatas all perky and round, but MAN I hate wearing them. As soon as I get home, the bra comes off. Panties though... I love panties.





lovelylady78 said:


> This is how I am exactly.





Kamily said:


> Im the same way too.



My moobs, sympathize with you, Ladies, as they would be equally unhappy in such restrictive circumstances.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 25, 2011)

Still single, but I hung out with a gal pal of mine. I THINK it was a date. Not sure.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 25, 2011)

I hate underwear...but jeans chafe.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 25, 2011)

I am so out of this thread as soon as he says he'll have me. :wubu:


----------



## penguin (May 26, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I am so out of this thread as soon as he says he'll have me. :wubu:



I am so happy for you


----------



## CastingPearls (May 26, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I am so out of this thread as soon as he says he'll have me. :wubu:


Crossing everything!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 26, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I am so out of this thread as soon as he says he'll have me. :wubu:



I love seeing this thread get smaller best of luck and he would be silly not to!!


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 26, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Still single, but I hung out with a gal pal of mine. I THINK it was a date. Not sure.



Aw, good luck with that! Always frustrating when you can't really tell--best way to figure it out is to take her out again. Let us know what happens!!

To *mz_puss*, have fun!!! 

And *lovelylady78*, you GO FOR IT, GIRL!!

So many exclamation points in one post... (!)


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 26, 2011)

Bmann, go for it, dude! 

----

I ain't done with this thread yet. I'm supposed to go on a date soon, but I'm not sure what's coming of that. I'd like some more dates, and not just cuz they think they've got a chance to get some action. Like... a genuine date would be awesome.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 26, 2011)

Checking out. It's cool to date someone who lives less than 50 miles away. Heck, less than 10, this time! This is a new record, aside from an early high school romance within 2 miles.

My gas tank/wallet are happy at this.


----------



## Fox (May 26, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Checking out. It's cool to date someone who lives less than 50 miles away. Heck, less than 10, this time! This is a new record, aside from an early high school romance within 2 miles.
> 
> My gas tank/wallet are happy at this.



Aw, that's kick ass, man! I hope that leads to the beginning of a healthy and wonderful relationship.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 26, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Checking out. It's cool to date someone who lives less than 50 miles away. Heck, less than 10, this time! This is a new record, aside from an early high school romance within 2 miles.
> 
> My gas tank/wallet are happy at this.




Congratulations, Mage.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 26, 2011)

well i would be out of this if a certain someone was more up to having a long-distant relationship,but that dosen't seem like the case,so yeah,still single.:doh:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 27, 2011)

Once I see the four horsemen, I'll know....holy crap, I didn't get the "you're a nice girl, but..." line. Mwahahahaha!


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 27, 2011)

Your advice, fellow Dim-ers? :batting:

Okay everyone, not quite out of here yet, but I have a second date tomorrow with a certain someone. He's invited me over to his for dinner and a movie. So, question is, what on earth should I wear? Any and all advice is completely appreciated.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 27, 2011)

sweetfrancaise said:


> Your advice, fellow Dim-ers? :batting:
> 
> Okay everyone, not quite out of here yet, but I have a second date tomorrow with a certain someone. He's invited me over to his for dinner and a movie. So, question is, what on earth should I wear? Any and all advice is completely appreciated.



What did you wear on the first date?


----------



## Franklyn (May 27, 2011)

Still single and going to be 'moving' to LA on 6/3 (^^)/


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 27, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> What did you wear on the first date?



Purple tube top & sweater, skinny dark jeans and flats. Cute and casual... thinking maybe I'll cuff the jeans tomorrow & wearing a flowy grey top & cardi (peach, light purple or teal...)? On a total nervous high right now.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 27, 2011)

sweetfrancaise said:


> Purple tube top & sweater, skinny dark jeans and flats. Cute and casual... thinking maybe I'll cuff the jeans tomorrow & wearing a flowy grey top & cardi (peach, light purple or teal...)? On a total nervous high right now.



That outfit sounds really nice; and it's best that you be comfy too!

I won't tell you to stop being nervous - because when has that ever helped?  - but I hope the date goes really well! Just relaaaax and get drunk before hand.

I'm trying to find and date and end my general loneliness, but the one dating site I bother with IS BEING A BITCH TODAY. Work, ya piece of junk!


----------



## CaitiDee (May 27, 2011)

sweetfrancaise said:


> Purple tube top & sweater, skinny dark jeans and flats. Cute and casual... thinking maybe I'll cuff the jeans tomorrow & wearing a flowy grey top & cardi (peach, light purple or teal...)? On a total nervous high right now.



Oooh I like grey and peach together. Grey and teal too! Decisions, decisions. 

(Slightly off topic, but I can't be the only one who LOVES grey and yellow together right?)


----------



## danielson123 (May 27, 2011)

*Attn:* Who will accompany me to Elizabeth, PA tonight for IWC's Road to Super Indy X? I've already got 2 tickets and I'll be your best friend.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 27, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Oooh I like grey and peach together. Grey and teal too! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> (Slightly off topic, but I can't be the only one who LOVES grey and yellow together right?)





AmazingAmy said:


> That outfit sounds really nice; and it's best that you be comfy too!
> 
> I won't tell you to stop being nervous - because when has that ever helped?  - but I hope the date goes really well! Just relaaaax and get drunk before hand.
> 
> I'm trying to find and date and end my general loneliness, but the one dating site I bother with IS BEING A BITCH TODAY. Work, ya piece of junk!



Thanks for the support, ladies!!! And I'm bringing a bottle of wine along... We'll see how all this goes!

And CaitiDee! I ADORE grey and yellow together. Fave combination right now.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (May 28, 2011)

I'm still single!


----------



## herin (May 28, 2011)

Still single and not completely hating it, to tell the truth. I'd forgotten how freeing it is not not have to answer to anybody and do what I want when I want.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 28, 2011)

Back to the drawing board...


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 29, 2011)

"I'm just a little excited cause I met somebody today! Someone in the bookstore! Someone who likes the same kind a literature I do! Oh and the adventure begins again!"







Yeah, it kinda feels like that.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 29, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> "I'm just a little excited cause I met somebody today! Someone in the bookstore! Someone who likes the same kind a literature I do! Oh and the adventure begins again!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally was reading that in his voice, and didn't even see the picture beforehand, lol!


----------



## HayleeRose (May 29, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> "I'm just a little excited cause I met somebody today! Someone in the bookstore! Someone who likes the same kind a literature I do! Oh and the adventure begins again!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have no idea just how many times a day I talk in that voice.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 29, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> You have no idea just how many times a day I talk in that voice.



Oh Noooooo!

I knooooww!


----------



## CaitiDee (May 29, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Oh Noooooo!
> 
> I knooooww!



We say "Oh noooooooooo!" to everything. Love it.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 29, 2011)

I think all the Bruces, Herberts, and any other funny voices you have need to be posted in the Say What Now? thread.


----------



## DearPrudence (May 29, 2011)

I just have to say that the last page of posts on this thread has been awesome. Thank you.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (May 29, 2011)

i'm single&#9829; hopefully not for too much longer though!


----------



## Edens_heel (May 29, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> "I'm just a little excited cause I met somebody today! Someone in the bookstore! Someone who likes the same kind a literature I do! Oh and the adventure begins again!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frak... totally read it in his voice, and now i'm reading all responses in that voice. DAMN YOU!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 29, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> I think all the Bruces, Herberts, and any other funny voices you have need to be posted in the Say What Now? thread.



I can do Zim and Cartman. I don't know if I want to subject people to it...lol


----------



## hiddenexposure (May 29, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I totally was reading that in his voice, and didn't even see the picture beforehand, lol!



He he I was doing the same thing


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 29, 2011)

Well I am out of this thread along with another Dimmer. Blessings to all of you.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 29, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well I am out of this thread along with another Dimmer. Blessings to all of you.



Congrats to the both of you  Hope it's happy times!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 30, 2011)

I am also bidding adieu to this thread!


----------



## chick~e (May 30, 2011)

This is my first day on this site & this looks like an awesome group of people to talk to .... This site was recently shown to me by a dear friend to help me to learn to accept myself the way I am.
I figure I will just put myself out there & see what I get. I hope to at least end up with some more awesome friends.

I am single 30 yrs old living in Las Vegas, NV. I dunno if anyone else has had this problem, but recently I (once again) allowed myself to be the "in between" girl, and fell for the line "when I am ready for a comitment u will be my first call". This recent event caused me to ask the questions : what the hell is wrong with me & why am I not good enough?. & I get the same anwers "there is nothing wrong with you, it is them" & "any man would be honored to have ou as his girl". I "know" there is nothing wrong with me, but when this keeps happening to me, I just, I dunno, it brings up these emotions that I have tried to burry, & it is painful.

Open to suggestions


----------



## bmann0413 (May 30, 2011)

UPDATE! I talked to that girl I hung out with on Wednesday, and she totally said it WAS a date! I guess I should've known that when she kissed me right before she left. Hmm.

Whooo, I finally went on a daaaaaate!


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2011)

herin said:


> Still single and not completely hating it, to tell the truth. I'd forgotten how freeing it is not not have to answer to anybody and do what I want when I want.



ummm you cant do that in a relationship well bar the courtosy of letting that special someone know what your up to so they dont worry of course


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well I am out of this thread along with another Dimmer. Blessings to all of you.





ButlerGirl09 said:


> I am also bidding adieu to this thread!



congratulations to you both 


one wonders are you leaving at the same time as mearly coincidence or are you leaving together

whatever it is may you both be happy fullfilled and loved deeply


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 31, 2011)

still single,although there seems to be "oppurtunities" to be UN-Single for me but just seems like there not falling into place as i would like them to be.:doh:


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 31, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> congratulations to you both
> 
> 
> one wonders are you leaving at the same time as mearly coincidence or are you leaving together
> ...



We are leaving together. Thank you.


----------



## nonabloch (May 31, 2011)

Hello! Relatively new to this website/forums and came across this thread. I am definitely single and definitely not entirely loving it. Each day I feel a little different about the situation.

Here's to figuring out life!


----------



## imfree (May 31, 2011)

nonabloch said:


> Hello! Relatively new to this website/forums and came across this thread. I am definitely single and definitely not entirely loving it. Each day I feel a little different about the situation.
> 
> Here's to figuring out life!



I'd say RD Mercer pretty well has it figured out! Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Nonabloch.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 31, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> ummm you cant do that in a relationship well bar the courtosy of letting that special someone know what your up to so they dont worry of course



It's undeniable that there are things you cannot (or should not) do while in a relationship. And being REQUIRED to communicate certain things to your special someone is one of those things I don't worry about. Ya feel me? 

Many of us would be willing to make those concessions but it's nice not to have to for the time being.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 31, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> We are leaving together. Thank you.



Aw I'm happy for you. You deserve it.


----------



## lalatx (May 31, 2011)

Still single. Never been one to need a relationship but I kinda want one right now.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 31, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Aw I'm happy for you. You deserve it.



What a nice comment. Thank you


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 1, 2011)

lalatx said:


> Still single. Never been one to need a relationship but I kinda want one right now.




i agree,i have never needed a relationship but i do want one,i think i have been single for way to long that is the problem i think.lol


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jun 1, 2011)

I've left Fantasy Feeder and OKCupid and joined BBWCupid instead... it's alright so far. I like the layout and how they let you fill out your profile, but it's not as active as I'd like.

I really want to meet guys my own age.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 1, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I've left Fantasy Feeder and OKCupid and joined BBWCupid instead... it's alright so far. I like the layout and how they let you fill out your profile, but it's not as active as I'd like.
> 
> I really want to meet guys my own age.



Why don't you just hook up with BlackJack or Oirish and get it over with 


** sorry, was that too DIRECT? Cuz I have been thinking it forever!!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jun 1, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> Why don't you just hook up with BlackJack or Oirish and get it over with
> 
> 
> ** sorry, was that too DIRECT? Cuz I have been thinking it forever!!



There is an ocean in the way! D:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 1, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> There is an ocean in the way! D:



Well, it's time for one of those boys to take a holiday then.


----------



## herin (Jun 1, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> ummm you cant do that in a relationship well bar the courtosy of letting that special someone know what your up to so they dont worry of course



Well, I didn't mean that I couldn't do what I wanted while in my last relationship, far from it. I actually had a lot of freedom, but we lived together and had been together for a few years and in my case, we just consulted each other on everything. 

I meant that now I can do what ever I want.  If I want to drink directly out of the milk carton, I can. If I want to hold the remote, I can. If I want to stay out all night with my girlfriends, I can and don't have to check in. I guess it's a state of mind for me.

Mind you, I am looking for Mr. Right and would welcome the complications, the giddy rush, the...messiness of love. All I'm saying is, that I'm not miserable.


----------



## penguin (Jun 1, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I've left Fantasy Feeder and OKCupid and joined BBWCupid instead... it's alright so far. I like the layout and how they let you fill out your profile, but it's not as active as I'd like.
> 
> I really want to meet guys my own age.



Apparently all the Australian men on the BBW dating sites I tried only wanted American women, because there was no activity on them that I could see. I gave up on all of the sites.

You just need to plan your trip down here for that extreme wrestling we've talked about.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> Well, it's time for one of those boys to take a holiday then.



Are you going to be funding the trip? Otherwise I've got no way to afford it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 1, 2011)

I feel your pain Amy


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, sooooooooo siiiiingle. Having fun, trying to date, yadda yadda. Trying and vaguely failing at avoiding dating the crazies. I am starting to think I need more cats.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 1, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Are you going to be funding the trip? Otherwise I've got no way to afford it.



Wish I could... 

Amy is worth saving for though. I'll donate the piggy-bank?


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 1, 2011)

Still single!

I went to the Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Bash Saturday Night dance and actually got up the courage to approach this cute guy I saw. It did NOT go well! :doh: LOL! I made it into a pretty long story, so if you want to read about the fiasco, feel free to check out my latest blog posting at www.mishes2cents.blogsppot.com . But you don't have to - I promise I'm not trying to promote my blog - I just didn't think it would be cool to post the long story in this thread.

But anyway... yeah.. still single...


----------



## PastaRunner (Jun 1, 2011)

SuperMishe said:


> Still single!
> 
> I went to the Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Bash Saturday Night dance and actually got up the courage to approach this cute guy I saw. It did NOT go well! :doh: LOL! I made it into a pretty long story, so if you want to read about the fiasco, feel free to check out my latest blog posting at www.mishes2cents.blogsppot.com . But you don't have to - I promise I'm not trying to promote my blog - I just didn't think it would be cool to post the long story in this thread.
> 
> But anyway... yeah.. still single...



My intuition told me you put an extra "p" in that URL, so I figured it was www.mishes2cents.blogspot.com and it worked!

That's awful that a guy would do that to you. I've done some bad things myself in the past, but never THAT. Since I bought Grease on Blu-Ray just a few weeks ago, I found myself thinking as I read your story: "Men are rats. Men are fleas on rats. Men are amoebas on fleas on rats."

Hopefully soon, you'll find a guy who is not a rat, not a flea, and not an ameoba!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 2, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I've left Fantasy Feeder and OKCupid and joined BBWCupid instead... it's alright so far. I like the layout and how they let you fill out your profile, but it's not as active as I'd like.
> 
> I really want to meet guys my own age.




im a member of BBWCupid and it is a great site but i wish it was more active,and there's hardly any people that live in the US on there.  and you get the most out of BBWCupid if your a paying member.it's a good site and i have met people on there,just wish it was more active as well.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm single and now a best friend. I know that its good to have good friends and a best friend is a gift but its not what I thought I'd have right now. I should be with the man I love RIGHT NOW but it isn't happening. I go from ok to feeling like my heart has an elephant sitting on it throughout the day. Just woke up a little while ago with the heartache that I really thought I wouldn't be feeling for at least a little while. I know, whine whine whine, but hell, I have to get this out cause I feel like my hearts going to explode if I don't. Hoping that once my benadryl kicks in I can get a little sleep and will wake up feeling a little better. :really sad:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 2, 2011)

PastaRunner said:


> My intuition told me you put an extra "p" in that URL, so I figured it was www.mishes2cents.blogspot.com and it worked!
> 
> That's awful that a guy would do that to you. I've done some bad things myself in the past, but never THAT. Since I bought Grease on Blu-Ray just a few weeks ago, I found myself thinking as I read your story: "Men are rats. Men are fleas on rats. Men are amoebas on fleas on rats."
> 
> Hopefully soon, you'll find a guy who is not a rat, not a flea, and not an ameoba!



I second that some men can be fleas on rats...and I'm sorry Mishe...but, at least you put yourself out there! Hopefully, next time you will meet someone who is less of an asshat.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 2, 2011)

Single but with a big screen TV and a case of Pacifico beer.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 2, 2011)

It's almost time for me to reinstate my Single Thread membership....


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Single but with a big screen TV and a case of Pacifico beer.



you almost made me spit out my mintie haha

ergo so you are happy?


better with dr who on that big screen and lots of snuggles


----------



## mimosa (Jun 2, 2011)

SuperMishe said:


> Still single!
> 
> I went to the Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Bash Saturday Night dance and actually got up the courage to approach this cute guy I saw. It did NOT go well! :doh: LOL! I made it into a pretty long story, so if you want to read about the fiasco, feel free to check out my latest blog posting at www.mishes2cents.blogsppot.com . But you don't have to - I promise I'm not trying to promote my blog - I just didn't think it would be cool to post the long story in this thread.
> 
> But anyway... yeah.. still single...


The good news is that you only wasted a few minutes of your life and not 17 years to find out what a jerk he really is. XOXO Big hugs.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 2, 2011)

There are wonderful things about being single. I get to do special things for myself. No waiting! ;-) 
But there are times when I miss being kissed. :kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Jun 2, 2011)

mimosa said:


> There are wonderful things about being single. I get to do special things for myself. No waiting! ;-)
> But there are times when I miss being kissed. :kiss2:



I see your missed kisses and raise you hugs and cuddles. I miss them too.:doh:


----------



## Cors (Jun 2, 2011)

IC that seeing beautiful couples make me sooooo happy and hopeful! 

Being wistful is one thing, but I must say that I can never quite understand singles who get all bitter, emo and zomgragecry whenever they see others happy with someone.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm totally the opposite. Couples of any sort just really kind of piss me off. Especially ones that make out in public or must gush about it all over Facebook. I'm aware I can eliminate posts from my news feed, but then I'd never see ANYTHING anyone posts.

Oh well. If they're happy, I guess ultimately it doesn't matter.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to have the "zomgragecry" moments when I saw others all lovey dovey and shit, but now I just kinda smile and feel happy for them, but kinda sad, too, cuz I want a piece of that, lol.


----------



## Alzison (Jun 3, 2011)

I had no idea that breaking someone else's heart feels worse than having your own broken. Oh, Singles Thread.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cors said:


> IC that seeing beautiful couples make me sooooo happy and hopeful!
> 
> Being wistful is one thing, but I must say that I can never quite understand singles who get all bitter, emo and zomgragecry whenever they see others happy with someone.




i agree i LOVE seeing people in love! it makes me have hope and it also makes me want a relationship even more. :happy: i just always feel happy for the people in love,it really is a beautiful thing. but come to think of it,it has been awhile since i have seen any "lovey dovey" couples in public.:huh:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh how things can change in just a matter of days.....


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 4, 2011)

Have I carved my name into this thread yet? Cuz I'm gonna be in all the future versions as well.



Yeah. It's one of those days.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 4, 2011)

Help...

How do I delete her from my mind?

I was in love with her. But why do I still think about her?

(And will this end soon? Will I always fall in love with someone who's never in love with me). *D'oh!*


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd been dating someone, now's he just fallen off the face of the earth. I refuse to beg and chase, I'm too old for all that. So I'm back to square-one.


"...Love's a bitch, Duck. Love's a bitch.."


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 5, 2011)

Just checking in! Haven't posted in a while, but I am still single.


----------



## Franklyn (Jun 6, 2011)

Still single...

In LA...

Unfortunately, this 'move' looks to be turning into more of a 'trip' this time through... orz


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beer is my friend in singledom. That is all.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 7, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Beer is my friend in singledom. That is all.



what kind of beer?


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 7, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> what kind of beer?



Moose Drool. It's my favorite, at least right now it is


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Beer is my friend in singledom. That is all.



Ah. Jack Daniels is my friend in singledom then.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 8, 2011)

still single now more then ever,but is happy.


----------



## PhiloGirl (Jun 8, 2011)

Single and bemoaning it more often the next few days, as I have a house to myself and nobody special to invite over. Meh. 

And about seeing other happy couples... I can be happy for them if they don't rub it in other people's faces, and by that I mean - tell all their single friends and relatives "I hope you'll be this happy someday!" - or force all their cutesy (sound-be-private) stories on everyone... etc.


----------



## dynezt (Jun 9, 2011)

Single and happy especially after my last relationship, which has kinda given me a jaded view of relationships but I'm keeping a open mind.
I enjoying the single life for now


----------



## fancyfeast (Jun 9, 2011)

Alzison said:


> I had no idea that breaking someone else's heart feels worse than having your own broken. Oh, Singles Thread.



:sad: :kiss2:

& oh hai singles thread, I'm now eligible to be here too!


----------



## Pitch (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a lot of online admirers somehow. None offline. Stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill slangin' it nomad style.

...I really, really, really need to get laid. XD


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2011)

we need to organise an online singles event who is in?


----------



## penguin (Jun 9, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> we need to organise an online singles event who is in?



If it was near me, I would be! I'd have you all at my house if I could


----------



## Jerzey (Jun 10, 2011)

Single here...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> If it was near me, I would be! I'd have you all at my house if I could



Umm thats why i thought something Online we could do like a stikam chat or some such group thing 

could be fun


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I'm beginning to feel a little conflicted about this girl. One, the distance between us is turning out to be a problem. Two, she says her parents are racist. Three, she says that SHE'S somewhat racist. Not to mention, she seems like she's always in a depression.

I like her a lot, but I don't how to take all this.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, I'm beginning to feel a little conflicted about this girl. One, the distance between us is turning out to be a problem. Two, she says her parents are racist. Three, she says that SHE'S somewhat racist. Not to mention, she seems like she's always in a depression.
> 
> I like her a lot, but I don't how to take all this.


Saying you're somewhat racist is like saying you're kinda pregnant.


----------



## ktdidnt (Jun 10, 2011)

SINGLE! And as of about 8 hours ago I don't even have a fuck buddy.


----------



## Oirish (Jun 10, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Beer is my friend in singledom. That is all.



Wine. Whiskey. Beer. Modest Mouse. Old blues. Somehow the wrong mix of these keeps finding me of late.


----------



## penguin (Jun 10, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Umm thats why i thought something Online we could do like a stikam chat or some such group thing
> 
> could be fun



bwahah. oh man, i totally spaced and missed where you said online. my excuse is that my brain froze with how cold it was today.


----------



## RoseVivaciou (Jun 10, 2011)

I am recently single. 
I dont mind seeing happy couples together, just because I am a bit of a disastor on the relationship stuff always finding the not quite right ones etc. doesnt mean ill hold it against others. 

I wouldnt mind going on dates but bar that staying single for some time.


----------



## anneblithe (Jun 10, 2011)

A singles event would be fun, I think. 
Heck, after lurking around the board for a few days, there are people here I'd like to meet-- single or not. There are a ton of awesome posters in this group.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jun 11, 2011)

I've recently entered into a most strange situation with a girl in a far-off state....not quite together, but neither of us seem willing to look elsewhere anymore....quite a connection. 

I can only hope we can make this work.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 11, 2011)

Just popped in to see if some of my peeps are attached now ...
*sigh* if some of the cuties here arent...what chance do i have???? 
this sucks....\
Im goin to my corner


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Wine. Whiskey. Beer. Modest Mouse. Old blues. Somehow the wrong mix of these keeps finding me of late.



That's why I drank all my tequila. It's always the wrong mix!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2011)

Single again, and I'm not really looking to "date". I've actually never had to "date". I've been satisfied with physical relationships, and the rest of the time, I've basically gone from bad relationship, to bad relationship. I'm a bit shell-shocked, I suppose. I don't need another bad boyfriend.

I'm now nearing 40, and I still don't have the patience for dating. It would be nice to have a regular thing going on, as I like sex, quite a lot. I don't play games. I know exactly what I want from a partner. I just need him to show up.

I'm not saying I don't want to find myself in another relationship at some point. That would be great with the right person. I just don't let the desire for that kind of thing, ruin my chances for a good time with someone potentially great.

Granted, it's not like I would drop my panties, and spread for just anyone. I have standards. lol I like to be treated with respect. I am a woman who appreciates a little romance, and a little intelligent conversation. I have to feel some kind of chemistry with someone. Basically, I know if I want to have sex with someone, within five minutes of meeting them. If there is chemistry, BOOM! goes the dynamite! lol

As females, we are the gatekeepers of the pussy. The only men who shall pass, best have the right key to open us up. If not, they'll peck around, get frustrated, and move on, leaving said gatekeeper, feeling like they did something wrong. The guy just wasn't the one with the right key for you. When that guy comes along... open seasame! lol

Anyway, I'm living in Massachusetts now. I've got a date scheduled for this coming Tuesday. (These Northerners work fast.) We'll see if he's got the right key, for me. He is an Eagle Scout, a lumberjack, and a real rugged, outdoorsy type, which is right up my alley. So far so good in other categories as well. He's polite, and well spoken. He has very good, and positive energy. He seems to understand what he's getting into here, and I haven't scared the shit out of him yet. A good sense of humor is a plus to. Also, he had no idea who I was, so the skeevy perv/wanker aspect was completely null. Thank GOD!

It's such a turn off when guys come on all strong, like just because I've done amateur porn, and adult web modeling, that I'm an easy target for cybersex/cam. I like real people, and real sex, not internet wankers. I will not handhold you, while you jerk it with the other. Gah, that's the worst, and gets an immediate ignore from me. Fucking one handed typists need not apply.

Seriously, do I have to write a book in threads like this? Am I scary enough for you guys?

BOO!


----------



## mimosa (Jun 11, 2011)

You rock! Love you and this post, Miss Candy. I send my best wishes to you. XOXOXO:bow:





candygodiva said:


> Single again, and I'm not really looking to "date". I've actually never had to "date". I've been satisfied with physical relationships, and the rest of the time, I've basically gone from bad relationship, to bad relationship. I'm a bit shell-shocked, I suppose. I don't need another bad boyfriend.
> 
> I'm now nearing 40, and I still don't have the patience for dating. It would be nice to have a regular thing going on, as I like sex, quite a lot. I don't play games. I know exactly what I want from a partner. I just need him to show up.
> 
> ...


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2011)

Hehe 
Thank you, Mimi <3 Loves you to!
xoxo



mimosa said:


> You rock! Love you and this post, Miss Candy. I send my best wishes to you. XOXOXO:bow:


----------



## mimosa (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks! :kiss2:




candygodiva said:


> Hehe
> Thank you, Mimi <3 Loves you to!
> xoxo


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 12, 2011)

Another update.

So, me and that girl I was talking about decided it would be best if we just stayed friends. Honestly, I didn't really think it would go any farther than the dating stage anyways.

So I better pull up a chair and get comfy, because I'm still single.


----------



## Steph78 (Jun 16, 2011)

Single. And according to a Fortune Teller my mother went to, I'm staying that way. :doh:


----------



## JonesT (Jun 17, 2011)

I was almost out of this thread but the girl I met turned out to be someone I didnt need. I figured that I would rather be single than to be with someone who constantly brings me down. So I am happy to say that I am still single.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 17, 2011)

JonesT said:


> I was almost out of this thread but the girl I met turned out to be someone I didnt need. I figured that I would rather be single than to be with someone who constantly brings me down. So I am happy to say that I am still single.




duuuuude! where have you been man?!?!?! lol.and i agree i would rather be single then with someone that brings me down,i have been threw that one a couple of times before.


----------



## JonesT (Jun 17, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> duuuuude! where have you been man?!?!?! lol.and i agree i would rather be single then with someone that brings me down,i have been threw that one a couple of times before.



Mannnn Its been a while hasn't it bro!? Exactly! I would rather be happy alone than to be unhappily in a relationship.


----------



## easybeat (Jun 17, 2011)

single as ever


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought I was getting into something and then things took a turn for the worse. I went out on a few dates with this guy, talked to him every night, and then I got a message that he was in the hospital. I was aware he had sickle cell anemia, but I had no idea how sick he was. I saw him once, the day they transferred him to ICU. He died last week; I'm still in shock.

I'm incredibly lucky that I have a phenomenal network of family and friends. I'll get through it.


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2011)

sweetfrancaise said:


> I thought I was getting into something and then things took a turn for the worse. I went out on a few dates with this guy, talked to him every night, and then I got a message that he was in the hospital. I was aware he had sickle cell anemia, but I had no idea how sick he was. I saw him once, the day they transferred him to ICU. He died last week; I'm still in shock.
> 
> I'm incredibly lucky that I have a phenomenal network of family and friends. I'll get through it.



You have my condolences.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 17, 2011)

Slingle, um, singe, uhh, stung... Man, why is it so hard to say I'm all one.  

And why is it seem that half the people here don't have a location in their profile, even a state? 

/irony - I've popped to a page all to myself when I posted this. Fates, if I believed in you, I'd buy a ticket to your comedy show.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 17, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Mannnn Its been a while hasn't it bro!? Exactly! I would rather be happy alone than to be unhappily in a relationship.



haha yes it's been awhile broseph.lol good to see you again man! and i totally agree.i would rather be single and happy then in a relationship but miserable.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 17, 2011)

sweetfrancaise said:


> I thought I was getting into something and then things took a turn for the worse. I went out on a few dates with this guy, talked to him every night, and then I got a message that he was in the hospital. I was aware he had sickle cell anemia, but I had no idea how sick he was. I saw him once, the day they transferred him to ICU. He died last week; I'm still in shock.
> 
> I'm incredibly lucky that I have a phenomenal network of family and friends. I'll get through it.



i am so sorry about that,what a tragic turn of events.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks very much, *HeavyDuty24* & *imfree*.  Today's a better day!


----------



## Ellie (Jun 19, 2011)

Very much single... :eat1::eat1: I'm not worried :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:

Jokes aside, I need to change this.


----------



## pegz (Jun 19, 2011)

Single!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 19, 2011)

Single single single... but have had more attention in the last two weeks (from 3 different guys!) than I've had in two years!! Loving it, but so far, nothing's sticking... lol... but it's early - we'll see!!


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Jun 19, 2011)

So very very single...finding men here who like bigger women is like looking for needles in a haystack


----------



## Wholelottarosie78 (Jun 19, 2011)

Single. :kiss2:


----------



## biglynch (Jun 22, 2011)

hey hey my fellow singles how are we all. I got a date with a hot little french lady (wish me luck), how is everyone elses efforts going.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a lunch date with a chubby guy covered in tattoos, who let it slip that he had a gf and just a fetish for fat, older women.

Then I came home to more pictures of penises in my inbox (seriously guys, just stop with the dick pics).

Good luck though, dude. I hope it goes 10 gazillion times better for you!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 22, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> broseph



Jesus wept.


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 22, 2011)

Single for about 9 months now after a long(er) relationship and I have much more free time for myself, and I like that. But I find that I miss being hugged, touched...just normal human contact. Being large can be kind of isolating that way, and I had forgotten.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jun 22, 2011)

Single, but looking at all the cute pics on the couples thread and just the general atmosphere here that fat women can be desirable definitely makes me feel more hopeful!


----------



## Wholelottarosie78 (Jun 23, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I had a lunch date with a chubby guy covered in tattoos, who let it slip that he had a gf and just a fetish for fat, older women.
> 
> Then I came home to more pictures of penises in my inbox (seriously guys, just stop with the dick pics).
> 
> Good luck though, dude. I hope it goes 10 gazillion times better for you!



I laughed out loud when I read this. What is it with guys and dick pics? I like peniss' ( or would it be pen-i) but I agree with you completly on this one: and have been there.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 23, 2011)

One more penis photo, and I'm going to start dating women.


----------



## staceysmith (Jun 23, 2011)

Single, so very single... D:

Lots of failed dates.
I disabled my okcupid for a bit, but I just reactivated it.
I really can't find much on there, because my friend pretty much has a revolving door between her legs. :|


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 23, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> One more penis photo, and I'm going to start dating women.



Dear ladies:

How desperately do you want Diana?

Sincerely,
Uploading wang.jpg now


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 23, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a peen pic, so long as it looked nice. Bonus points if the pic has a full shot of the owner of the penis 

gah. I'm deprived. Not desperate.(for now). Just deprived.


----------



## mccormick (Jun 23, 2011)

Still single. foreveralone.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2011)

Single, but not as worried about it as I was before. Sure, it kinda upsets me when I see happy couples and wonder why I can't have that, too. But it's no big deal.


----------



## adelicateflwr (Jun 23, 2011)

single... been single... don't want to be single when i turn 30! haha! so... i've got a little over two months to figure something out...


----------



## penguin (Jun 23, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I had a lunch date with a chubby guy covered in tattoos, who let it slip that he had a gf and just a fetish for fat, older women.
> 
> Then I came home to more pictures of penises in my inbox (seriously guys, just stop with the dick pics).



Oh wow, he sounds charming. I always figure the guys who'll send you a dick shot straight up are doing you a service, they're telling you from the start that all they are is a dick...and not in a good way!



Blackjack said:


> Dear ladies:
> 
> How desperately do you want Diana?
> 
> ...



Just make sure that if you bring it out, you've got to share it with everyone. *hint hint*


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 23, 2011)

If it shows up in my inbox, I'm totally sharing it, Penguin


----------



## hellaradstar (Jun 23, 2011)

Pitch said:


> I have a lot of online admirers somehow. None offline. Stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill slangin' it nomad style.
> 
> ...I really, really, really need to get laid. XD



how can i get to your status? haha


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> One more penis photo, and I'm going to start dating women.



lol I know that feeling but we can be just as difficult in different ways hugs and hang in there

I was soo over it all and now I have some decent guys comming out of the woodwork and one of them gives me that happy fizzy teenage vibe sooo who knows mayby sometime in the future i will be leaving this thread

way early days yet 

lots of squishy hugs hang in therre just last week I was complaining about a lack of intelligent men and now I am chatting to sevral the tide will turn


----------



## FA Punk (Jun 23, 2011)

single.....


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 23, 2011)

I got peen pics from a friend, but him, I don't mind so much.

Still single. And I think I'm OK with it. I mean, I got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't understand the whole 'send people penis pictures' thing. If a guy sends me a picture of his penis it makes me less likely to want to talk to him. It's not like I go around sending guys pictures of my penis -_-


----------



## None (Jun 26, 2011)

Is this the line for all you can eat breadsticks?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jun 26, 2011)

Just became single recently.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 26, 2011)

I am done with those damn penis photos. I would enjoy it from a special guy that is my man. But not with anyone else. Why do you guys like to show it off like its a pet monkey?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 26, 2011)

I have sent a penis picture ONCE, and it was a Valentine's Day surprise, and she loved it. :batting:

Other than that, NO, OH GOD, WHAT THE FUCK, GUYS?


----------



## imfree (Jun 26, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I am done with those damn penis photos. I would enjoy it from a special guy that is my man. But not with anyone else. Why do you guys like to show it off like its a pet monkey?



Sadly, some guys are just d**kheads and that's all they can think about.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm back, back again, Mishty's back, tell a friend.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 26, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted in here but I'm still on the list... Where am I supposed to meet someone folks???


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 27, 2011)

Been single for more than a month now and am finally able to look at things objectively and feel completely right in the decision to clear my head and reclaim a great deal of myself that I was losing grip on. It's been a while since I've felt as clear as I do now, sad though the situation still is. Sad, but definitely right.


----------



## penguin (Jun 27, 2011)

The booty call guy from earlier in the year has popped back up, asking if we can resume the fun. He's working far too much to handle a relationship from what I can tell, so I might go for that. Getting some will at least be good.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well my status hasn't changed since I posted here last, but I thought I'd stand up, stretch my legs and say hey again.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 27, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I am done with those damn penis photos. I would enjoy it from a special guy that is my man. But not with anyone else. Why do you guys like to show it off like its a pet monkey?



I am so calling it a pet monkey next time I get one in my inbox.


----------



## curvalicious (Jun 28, 2011)

single and ready to mingle


----------



## nite_mare (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep.. single here too. Getting used to it... been 3 years since my divorce and the only guys that get interested in me now seem to be married guys, which is NOT cool. I'd rather stay single than get mixed up with that crap. Oh well.. maybe my prince is out there.. maybe he's not. Either way, I'm good.


----------



## Puddles (Jun 28, 2011)

Single, available, and looking.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Single guy here.


----------



## PhiloGirl (Jun 28, 2011)

Still single... still don't get out enough for that to change anytime soon. Unless the vinyl-siding guy just happens to be an FA and my soulmate. Ha!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2011)

Being single is fun.

I'm sorry, I just became a real life cougar and I think I suddenly really don't mind not having the house-kids-partner thing right now. End of story.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jun 28, 2011)

Being single has it's perks, but sometimes ya just wanna spend time with someone special. :wubu:


----------



## Cors (Jun 29, 2011)

Most intense crush of my life! It has been an interesting ride and I am grateful for it. I'm learning fast, at least. I have so much growing up to do before I can even contemplate pursuing it properly, though - seems so pointless and silly otherwise! Ah well.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 30, 2011)

Still single. A friend wants me to do the horizontal tango with her, but I'm just gonna say no. I wanna wait for the right girl, and I'm pretty sure it isn't her.


----------



## Pitch (Jun 30, 2011)

*Yep, still single.* Anyone who likes me is at least three hundred miles away. ;-;

Is it wrong to say at this point I could do with a good seeing to? Just one?


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 30, 2011)

Single again (have been for months).

SO over it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah still single,when i think im going to get out of this,still dosen't happen.so yeah,single.LOL


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 3, 2011)

Can't believe it, but i'm here...:huh:




watch out Melbourne (.....ha!)


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Sorry Bobbie....

But watch out Melbourne.... for sure!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Nat, I think it was coming for a while... oh well!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 3, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Can't believe it, but i'm here...:huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah no. I'm sorry, Bobbie. Hugs to you, honey.


----------



## Cors (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry Bobbie! :kiss2:


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 3, 2011)

Single here and have been for a long time... not that it bothers me.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 3, 2011)

Single as of recently since I am moving away for college and don't want long distance.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah single,apparently i lack the drive to accomplish anything.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 4, 2011)

Back here but with absolutely no ill feeling. I had the most amazing time of my life in the short time we were together and I still care about her so much, but other things mean it's not possible to be together any longer.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Back here but with absolutely no ill feeling. I had the most amazing time of my life in the short time we were together and I still care about her so much, but other things mean it's not possible to be together any longer.



big squishy hugs  am sure you will stay friends but so sad to hear this


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 4, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Back here but with absolutely no ill feeling. I had the most amazing time of my life in the short time we were together and I still care about her so much, but other things mean it's not possible to be together any longer.



I am sorry, Rick. I hate seeing people come back to this thread.


----------



## vampirekitten (Jul 6, 2011)

yep, single as well.. been for a while..


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 6, 2011)

single,but in a way kinda want to be at the moment.so many judgemental people that want everything and the world is just annoying.hopefully someone comes along that is not like this.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 6, 2011)

The year started off well and I met someone now I am single again. Next!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey singles  I'm definitely still part of this. Had my eye on two guys but I think both ofthem are seeing another chick without saying so, so never mind.


----------



## biglynch (Jul 6, 2011)

with a bit of luck i might get to do the offski from this thread.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oooh... Good luck Big Lynch!!!









...


----------



## biglynch (Jul 6, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Oooh... Good luck Big Lynch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankyou miss, and hey even if it don't work out, i still have my crush right.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2011)

Single, single, single, sinnnngle, smingle, sniggle, Snivy, Servine, Serperior, swingle.


Basically, I'm still single. And crazy. lol


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2011)

Single but I got a big tv, ice cream and cigars to pass the time.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a big crush on a girl at job...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2011)

You can do it Scorsese just do the opposite of what I would do or say and you'll get the lady easyyyyyyy


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 7, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> You can do it Scorsese just do the opposite of what I would do or say and you'll get the lady easyyyyyyy



Haha- Cute!-- Still single in Dallas..


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 7, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> You can do it Scorsese just do the opposite of what I would do or say and you'll get the lady easyyyyyyy



In other words: you'll have a better chance at going out with her if you treat people with respect.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 7, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> In other words: you'll have a better chance at going out with her if you treat people with respect.



Me or snuggle?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 7, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Me or snuggle?


Treating people with respect is applicable to everyone, Ivan.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 7, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Treating people with respect is applicable to everyone, Ivan.



I do that all the time, it seems. But I am just me, and... well.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 7, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I do that all the time, it seems. But I am just me, and... well.



The right one will come along. You just gotta keep trying until you find her


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 7, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Me or snuggle?



YOU will have a better chance with her if you treat people with respect.

This is the opposite of what Snuggle does or says.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 7, 2011)

Been dating a guy for about 2 months. Nothing too serious, will have to wait and see where it takes us.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> YOU will have a better chance with her if you treat people with respect.
> 
> This is the opposite of what Snuggle does or says.



Right! and correctamundo


----------



## J34 (Jul 8, 2011)

Still here, and been here for some time.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm single. It's weird, but for the first time I'm actually considering attempting to change that. Dating has never been a priority for me. That whole considering someone else and what they want thing just seemed like a lot of work.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 8, 2011)

Still single, and probably will be for a long time if I don't start to make more of an effort with this online dating stuff. E-mail, messengers and Facebook can be such a frustrating way to get to know people - I wish those I'm interested in weren't so far away.

But, saying that, I'm fine.


----------



## None (Jul 8, 2011)

As the only son of a nuclear bomb, I think being single is probably the best solution for me until I figure my shit out.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jul 10, 2011)

Being single has it's perks, honestly. i go where i please and please where i go  lol okay that's a little overboard. Really thought i'd love to meet someone who wanted to be exclusive for a while. i'm ready to commit.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jul 11, 2011)

{still single}

Just wanted to mention to the ladies getting the peener pics. Just reply with a HUGEly impressive peener pic saying, "Sorry, sweetie, you just do not measure up." I thought about getting huge strap-on pic, but that might not have the desired effect.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 14, 2011)

Single. Still. Got stood up for a date. Again. Hm.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 14, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Single. Still. Got stood up for a date. Again. Hm.



That's just mean!!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 14, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Single. Still. Got stood up for a date. Again. Hm.



That is horrible.  Sorry to hear it!!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 14, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Single. Still. Got stood up for a date. Again. Hm.



Sorry to hear that Bmann... but it just shows they're not good enough for you.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 14, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Single. Still. Got stood up for a date. Again. Hm.




im so sorry to hear that bmann. i always wonder if i go out on a date currently would i get stood up too..


----------



## Mishty (Jul 14, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Single. Still. Got stood up for a date. Again. Hm.



I'm so sorry Lloyd. :really sad:
Recently I stood someone up, and I can honestly say it was because I was so nervous I just couldn't do it. Sometimes women don't make sense, and their problem is more about them than you. You're a really sweet guy!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 14, 2011)

It's on nights like tonight that I wish my name wasn't etched in the stone that built this thread. Lol. 

Basically I'm In The mood to hit up a biker bar with a man on my arm, order a few stiff drinks, do some crappy kereoke, and makeout in a corner all night. but... That's a long way from happening.  lol.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 17, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> That's just mean!!!!





AmazingAmy said:


> That is horrible.  Sorry to hear it!!





HeavyDuty24 said:


> im so sorry to hear that bmann. i always wonder if i go out on a date currently would i get stood up too..





Mishty said:


> I'm so sorry Lloyd. :really sad:
> Recently I stood someone up, and I can honestly say it was because I was so nervous I just couldn't do it. Sometimes women don't make sense, and their problem is more about them than you. You're a really sweet guy!



Thanks, guys. It was kinda depressing, but I'm kinda over it now. I guess I just need to not worry about the whole dating thing anymore, y'know? I mean, being single never really hurt anybody.

Sure, when I see happy couples out and about, I do feel a little down and envious, since I don't really know how good that feeling is. But I guess, it's not meant for me. Not right now, anyways.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

looks around good its quite 

its not official but for the moment I am quietly sneaking out of this thread


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 17, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> looks around good its quite
> 
> its not official but for the moment I am quietly sneaking out of this thread



BEST - NEWS - EVER! 

(Ok, me sneaking off would be even better, but just for selfish old me.) So happy for you! Yay! :bow:


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 17, 2011)

Single.... Not too bothered about it right now


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 17, 2011)

So... what's the most subtle way of telling a girl you have feelings for her?

I mean, after all the comments I give her pics on Facebook, pushing like on every single status update she posts, I think she starts to suspect I have a little crush on her. Problem is, it's more than a little crush.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> So... what's the most subtle way of telling a girl you have feelings for her?
> 
> I mean, after all the comments I give her pics on Facebook, pushing like on every single status update she posts, I think she starts to suspect I have a little crush on her. Problem is, it's more than a little crush.



Ivan try pm'ing her and saying just in case you havent noticed it I have a crush on you and would like to get to know you better

and then see what she says in response


----------



## Noir (Jul 17, 2011)

*does a dance for one in a spotlight*

le sigh


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 17, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Ivan try pm'ing her and saying just in case you havent noticed it I have a crush on you and would like to get to know you better
> 
> and then see what she says in response



Well, let's see what just happened: I told her my job was a bit of a bore before she started working here too. She smiles. I tell her, haven't you noticed how happy I am whenever I see you? She says no. I tell her she lights up my day. She says thank you. I walk away, sweating and feeling like... feeling odd.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 17, 2011)

OK, I've got to say it 

If you are in the singles thread and you are actually interested in meeting someone, consider putting the word 'single' somewhere in your profile.

I wander the boards reading, and someone will catch my interest, so I check out their profile. If I don't see 'single', I assume married. Sad to say, but it's an assumption based on experience. 'Looking for a BBW' is not the same as 'Single & Looking for a BBW'.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 17, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> So... what's the most subtle way of telling a girl you have feelings for her?
> 
> I mean, after all the comments I give her pics on Facebook, pushing like on every single status update she posts, I think she starts to suspect I have a little crush on her. Problem is, it's more than a little crush.


Try to overcome that shyness a wee bit and be less subtle. 

Also, ask her about herself. Things she likes, her interests, etc. and show some interest in them.

It's cute when guys are nervous. Girls get nervous too. I get nervous so that's okay, really.


----------



## herin (Jul 19, 2011)

Bidding a fond farewell to this thread!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 19, 2011)

herin said:


> Bidding a fond farewell to this thread!




catch ya later,hopefully i will be leaving soon as well haha.LOL


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 20, 2011)

Poking my head back in here after a hiatus (Dims hiatus, not single's thread hiatus.) Hey everybody!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 20, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Poking my head back in here after a hiatus (Dims hiatus, not single's thread hiatus.) Hey everybody!



welcome back man,you were missed.LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

is officially leaving this thread  lets the trumpets blare and fanfare sound cause I am head over heals :wubu::wubu:

may you all be soo very lucky and not single for too long (after alll happiness should be shared)


----------



## PhiloGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep, Vegas didn't "cure" my singledom... not that I expected it to, but one can always hope, right? 

Come to think of it, the majority of guys that talked to me live on the other side of the globe! :doh: (Totally dreamy accents, though. )


----------



## duraznos (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm single too :really sad: .. although i did have some German traveler at a casino on Friday tell me I had a beautiful forehead. So... there's that.


----------



## Shan34 (Jul 24, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> is officially leaving this thread  lets the trumpets blare and fanfare sound cause I am head over heals :wubu::wubu:
> 
> may you all be soo very lucky and not single for too long (after alll happiness should be shared)



Congrats!! Wishing you a long time of happiness :happy:


----------



## PhiloGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

duraznos said:


> .. although i did have some German traveler at a casino on Friday tell me I had a beautiful forehead. So... there's that.



Ah, the forehead... much-loved erogenous zone of Germans everywhere? lol


----------



## duraznos (Jul 24, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> Ah, the forehead... much-loved erogenous zone of Germans everywhere? lol



lol! apparently... i told him no one had ever complimented my forehead before and he seemed shocked. haha it was all very weird.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 24, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> is officially leaving this thread  lets the trumpets blare and fanfare sound cause I am head over heals :wubu::wubu:
> 
> may you all be soo very lucky and not single for too long (after alll happiness should be shared)



Sooo happy for you Amanda, and I wish you luck!

:happy::wubu:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 24, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> Yep, Vegas didn't "cure" my singledom... not that I expected it to, but one can always hope, right?
> 
> Come to think of it, the majority of guys that talked to me live on the other side of the globe! :doh: (Totally dreamy accents, though. )



Don't rule out guys on the other side of the globe. I have a wonderful friend that I met chatting years ago and he comes to the US about once a year exploring and meeting friends that he's made online. In doing so, he met the BBW of his dreams and they recently married. While distance may be a hurdle, it can be overcome.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 24, 2011)

Shan34 said:


> Congrats!! Wishing you a long time of happiness :happy:



thank you sooo much Shan 



AmazingAmy said:


> Sooo happy for you Amanda, and I wish you luck!
> 
> :happy::wubu:




ty Miss Amy, you beautiful girl I hope you will find someone who truly does make you feel like the most beautiful woman in the world everyday :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Cors (Jul 25, 2011)

Wishing you all the best, Herin and Spiritangel! :kiss2:


----------



## Edens_heel (Jul 26, 2011)

Many congrats, Spiritangel


----------



## 0nlnn (Jul 26, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> So... what's the most subtle way of telling a girl you have feelings for her?
> 
> I mean, after all the comments I give her pics on Facebook, pushing like on every single status update she posts, I think she starts to suspect I have a little crush on her. Problem is, it's more than a little crush.



Put on some Barry White (preferably Never, Never Gonna Give Ya Up), call her over by wiggling your index finger, make eye contact, and say "Baby, I got something to tell you..."

Works every time.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 26, 2011)

Still single. Not a surprise since I swore off dating for a while.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 26, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> So... what's the most subtle way of telling a girl you have feelings for her?
> I mean, after all the comments I give her pics on Facebook, pushing like on every single status update she posts, I think she starts to suspect I have a little crush on her. Problem is, it's more than a little crush.


If it's more than a little crush...take your feelings seriously. She may not in return--that part's a gamble--but you know, play it out.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 27, 2011)

I got asked on dates by two guys over the weekend. 

Now I just have to find the time to actually go on these dates. Darn my busy schedule to heck!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 27, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> So... what's the most subtle way of telling a girl you have feelings for her?
> 
> I mean, after all the comments I give her pics on Facebook, pushing like on every single status update she posts, I think she starts to suspect I have a little crush on her. Problem is, it's more than a little crush.





Scorsese86 said:


> Well, let's see what just happened: I told her my job was a bit of a bore before she started working here too. She smiles. I tell her, haven't you noticed how happy I am whenever I see you? She says no. I tell her she lights up my day. She says thank you. I walk away, sweating and feeling like... feeling odd.





liz (di-va) said:


> If it's more than a little crush...take your feelings seriously. She may not in return--that part's a gamble--but you know, play it out.



I'd say, screw subtlety up its ass, BUT don't be like a fly on honey either. *Be* up front and honest, and tell her how you feel. *Don't* comment on all her FB stuff and hope she gets the point. Chances are, she won't. Chances also are, she'll think you're a creeper (been there ).

Understand she might say no, might not be interested. If she does, drop it (yes, I know it's hard, I've got my own struggle on that note right now). Only thing I can say to that is a line I heard on a TV sitcom a long time ago (don't remember what show): "You miss 100% of shots you don't take." I'm 0 for 3 in the past 6 months, but that's 3 more shots than I've taken in the previous five years combined. Got sick of missing 100% of them. = P


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2011)

Cors said:


> Wishing you all the best, Herin and Spiritangel! :kiss2:



thank you Cors  



Edens_heel said:


> Many congrats, Spiritangel



thanks Edens_heel


and huggles to everyone cause I feels like sharing the loves


----------



## LetMeEatCake (Jul 27, 2011)

Sooooo, I'm recently single and new to the forums. *waves like a big ol' nerd*


----------



## Ash (Jul 27, 2011)

Single.
...


----------



## Alzison (Jul 28, 2011)

After some much needed time off from the dating game and a trip to *Vegas*, I can definitely say I'm open for business! That... didn't sound... right... 

Oh well! Single! :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ashley said:


> Single.
> ...



Psh, if I was there, you wouldn't be. lol


----------



## Mathias (Aug 3, 2011)

Just checking in as always. **Sigh**


----------



## HighAltitudeFA (Aug 3, 2011)

Checking out, hopefully never to return...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 3, 2011)

HighAltitudeFA said:


> Checking out, hopefully never to return...



I've been waiting for you to claim me! :happy::wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 3, 2011)

HighAltitudeFA said:


> Checking out, hopefully never to return...





lovelylady78 said:


> I've been waiting for you to claim me! :happy::wubu:



Awwww now you guys got me all chokey. *snif* I love love.


----------



## Cors (Aug 3, 2011)

HighAltitudeFA said:


> Checking out, hopefully never to return...





lovelylady78 said:


> I've been waiting for you to claim me! :happy::wubu:



Yay! :bow:


----------



## Mozz (Aug 3, 2011)

LetMeEatCake said:


> Sooooo, I'm recently single and new to the forums. *waves like a big ol' nerd*



Hey whats up? Im from the chicago area!


----------



## Mozz (Aug 3, 2011)

Im single also!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 3, 2011)

Checking in for this year and the next and probably the one after that too...  I wonder if I'll ever find the one.


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 4, 2011)

Is this a single's check in? LOL 

Hmmm, well that would be me!  Not hating it, not loving it, but I'm cool with it!


----------



## KingColt (Aug 4, 2011)

LetMeEatCake said:


> Sooooo, I'm recently single and new to the forums. *waves like a big ol' nerd*



My kinda nerd, definitely


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 4, 2011)

single but there is a girl that wants to date me,sadly though i just don't see her like that.i have tried my hardest to just don't think we have much in common.i wish we did though but sadly not the case so yeah,still single.


----------



## Mozz (Aug 5, 2011)

Mozz said:


> Im single also!



How com my post was edit? What did I say wrong?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 5, 2011)

Mozz said:


> How com my post was edit? What did I say wrong?



It read like a personal ad, which isn't allowed on here. 

----

in other news... I'm still very much a member of this thread. I have every reason to give up hope, but I guess I'm just too much of an idiot to do that. Still looking-ish. Not actively searching anymore. Just keeping an eye out and feeling like Hell when I want company but no one is around. Blarg. 

I think I'm gonna be here awhile. Lol.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 5, 2011)

2,011 singles? I guess that makes me number 2,012.


----------



## PhiloGirl (Aug 5, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Don't rule out guys on the other side of the globe. I have a wonderful friend that I met chatting years ago and he comes to the US about once a year exploring and meeting friends that he's made online. In doing so, he met the BBW of his dreams and they recently married. While distance may be a hurdle, it can be overcome.



True... But it was just a chat here and there, no info exchanged, unfortunately. Ah well, I have some pleasant memories.


----------



## jonw3000 (Aug 5, 2011)

Single in skinny country. :doh:


----------



## Mozz (Aug 5, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> It read like a personal ad, which isn't allowed on here.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Ok I got you


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 5, 2011)

So, so single ....i think I am approaching spinsterhood? EEEK!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 5, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> So, so single ....i think I am approaching spinsterhood? EEEK!!!



If you are approaching it, I've already gone past it and am now a crone


----------



## HollyLynn48612 (Aug 5, 2011)

Single and new to the site...so "Hi Everyone"


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 5, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> It read like a personal ad, which isn't allowed on here.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



That's exactly how I feel, but I'm not really looking at all.


----------



## PhiloGirl (Aug 5, 2011)

If distance weren't an issue, it would be awesome to have a Dims singles mixer where everyone can ... not look for a date... at the same place and time. :happy:


----------



## biglynch (Aug 8, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> If distance weren't an issue, it would be awesome to have a Dims singles mixer where everyone can ... not look for a date... at the same place and time. :happy:



that would be awesome!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am going to stay in this thread for a *long* time it seems.

Or: in other news, no, girl at work it didn't go well.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, I had someone tell me today that no girl would go for a total nerd like me. So yeah, still single.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 8, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, I had someone tell me today that no girl would go for a total nerd like me. So yeah, still single.



Bill Gates' wife went for a nerd. Just saying


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 8, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Bill Gates' wife went for a nerd. Just saying



I'm sure being one of the wealthiest men in the world had nothing to do with anything

...with all respect to nerds, of course


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 8, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> I'm sure being one of the wealthiest men in the world had nothing to do with anything
> 
> ...with all respect to nerds, of course



LOL, he's still a big ol nerd. On the other hand, I wouldn't marry Donald Trump for all the money in the world.


----------



## imfree (Aug 8, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> LOL, he's still a big ol nerd. On the other hand, I wouldn't marry Donald Trump for all the money in the world.



Beloved Poster, something tells me, however, that you would marry a Simple Man (you know the link!)!:bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 8, 2011)

imfree said:


> Beloved Poster, something tells me, however, that you would marry a Simple Man (you know the link!)!:bow:



Got that right


----------



## imfree (Aug 8, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Got that right



Hahaha! Damn, you're a woman after my own heart! Answering one post with a Skynyrd song title in it with another post with a Skynyrd song title in it! You're funny and witty, a real joy to post with.:happy:


My copy of Street Survivors has flames background.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 8, 2011)

imfree said:


> Hahaha! Damn, you're a woman after my own heart! Answering one post with a Skynyrd song title in it with another post with a Skynyrd song title in it! You're funny and witty, a real joy to post with.:happy:
> 
> 
> My copy of Street Survivors has flames background.



Hey, I'm from Alabama. I know my LS


----------



## Kibeth (Aug 8, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, I had someone tell me today that no girl would go for a total nerd like me. So yeah, still single.



Totally OT, but we have the same birthday!!!! HUZZAH!!

and anyways...just checkin' in.


----------



## imfree (Aug 8, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Hey, I'm from Alabama. I know my LS



Aaah, that's cool! Here's a nice 'un most people don't even know about.


----------



## laurieinhou (Aug 8, 2011)

New to the boards and I definitely belong in this thread. Ah the single life.


----------



## PhiloGirl (Aug 9, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, I had someone tell me today that no girl would go for a total nerd like me. So yeah, still single.



I'm looking for a total nerd who will "go for" me... lol your "someone" is way off base. Lots of girls find nerds cute.

And I know this isn't a confessions thread, but I have to unburden myself: I confess I'm so desperate for romance I'm reading a Nora Roberts novel. And it's making me all wistful and sappy. Damn you, Nora Roberts!


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Aug 9, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> I'm looking for a total nerd who will "go for" me... lol your "someone" is way off base. Lots of girls find nerds cute.
> 
> And I know this isn't a confessions thread, but I have to unburden myself: I confess I'm so desperate for romance I'm reading a Nora Roberts novel. And it's making me all wistful and sappy. Damn you, Nora Roberts!



Right there with you. Nerds are totes hot... as are martial artists. Well, at least the one in _Redbelt_ that I just finished watching. And now I'm fantasizing about Chiwetel Ejiofr's muscley shoulders. :wubu:

So yeah. Still single over here! And both PoF and OKC are desert wastelands.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 9, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Bill Gates' wife went for a nerd. Just saying





PhiloGirl said:


> I'm looking for a total nerd who will "go for" me... lol your "someone" is way off base. Lots of girls find nerds cute.



Yeah, I know some girls find that attractive, and that's what I told her, but she retaliated with "Well, yeah, other unattractive nerds." Then I pointed out how most of the Hollywood hotties are nerds too, and she asked me to give an example. I said, calmly, Mila Kunis. She didn't believe me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 9, 2011)

Shoulda also pointed out Natalie Portman! 

I mean... You can't graduate some high end University with honors and not be a nerd in some way


----------



## penguin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nerds are hot. Nerds are intelligent, intelligence is sexy, therefore nerds are sexy.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm a girl AND a nerd. Brain overload!


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 10, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, I had someone tell me today that no girl would go for a total nerd like me. So yeah, still single.



This is rubbish. Lots of nerdy girls out thurr looking out for a nerdy boy to call their own.


----------



## Edens_heel (Aug 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> Nerds are hot. Nerds are intelligent, intelligence is sexy, therefore nerds are sexy.



I approve of this message.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 10, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, I had someone tell me today that no girl would go for a total nerd like me. So yeah, still single.



That is utter and complete bullshit. Smart women all over know nerds make the best boyfriends.


----------



## imfree (Aug 10, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> That is utter and complete bullshit. Smart women all over know nerds make the best boyfriends.



Nice article! I would certainly pass a geek/nerd test.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm still single but i'm aaaaaalmost ready to start dating and looking again. I been going through some physical things but i almost got all that finished and then it's nothing but smooth sailing from there  so...lookout boys here i come  lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 10, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> That is utter and complete bullshit. Smart women all over know nerds make the best boyfriends.



I have minor quibbles with that list, but the major points are all good.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I have minor quibbles with that list, but the major points are all good.



Yeah, most of that stuff describes me to a T. lol


----------



## AmazingAmy (Aug 10, 2011)

So I'm trying to do something about being single, in a half-hearted way... I don't want a boyfriend, but I do want some company. But God, is it hard work using the internet to find someone. Everyone seems to have the charm, intelligence and tact of a slap on the arse. :doh:


----------



## roundrevelry (Aug 10, 2011)

Newly single here. And for the first time not really worried about changing that.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 10, 2011)

I've just been informed by my mother and sister that I am a good peer. As in, pee-er. I have really good accuracy and don't leave the seat up.

GET AT ME LADIES


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Aug 10, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> So I'm trying to do something about being single, in a half-hearted way... I don't want a boyfriend, but I do want some company. But God, is it hard work using the internet to find someone. Everyone seems to have the charm, intelligence and tact of a slap on the arse. :doh:



I'm experiencing the same lack of choice. Oh, isn't online dating fun! At least I've got a lot of great bad date stories?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I've just been informed by my mother and sister that I am a good peer. As in, pee-er. I have really good accuracy and don't leave the seat up.
> 
> GET AT ME LADIES



Oh, babay :wubu: What a dream!

teehee! 

I'm having quite a hard time with the net dating, too. Same problem as Amy, haha. 

Also... _every_ guy I like IRL is taken right now, and are in really steady, happy relationships. So I don't even have anyone to crush on :blink: So not only do I not have someone to hope for, but I have no one worth trying for, either.

Please, dear Gawd, I hope there'll be a turn-around soon.


----------



## joethekid (Aug 11, 2011)

single as hell what the F....


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 11, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I've just been informed by my mother and sister that I am a good peer. As in, pee-er. I have really good accuracy and don't leave the seat up.
> 
> GET AT ME LADIES



Damn it, the rest of us single guys on here pale in comparison to you now!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 11, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I've just been informed by my mother and sister that I am a good peer. As in, pee-er. I have really good accuracy and don't leave the seat up.
> 
> GET AT ME LADIES



Your ideas intrigue me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, I had someone tell me today that no girl would go for a total nerd like me. So yeah, still single.



Isaacs a nerd, and I think nerds are sexy as hell shrugs Bman ignore the naysayers you will find the right girl for you just be your amazing self


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 11, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> So I'm trying to do something about being single, in a half-hearted way... I don't want a boyfriend, but I do want some company. But God, is it hard work using the internet to find someone. Everyone seems to have the charm, intelligence and tact of a slap on the arse. :doh:



Truth!

I feel similarly. I don't really want a relationship, but I've been feeling pretty alone and miss companionship. Internet dating is :doh: the pool of eligible men that are single, sane and not total creepers...well lets just say its enough to make any woman bat for the other team.

So with that said- yup single here. Kinda just taking it as it comes here right now...


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 11, 2011)

Single but taking solace in Denny's Florida Orange Milkshakes with Whipped Cream.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm thinking about relying on events to meet people now, rather than online dating. It's proving frustrating and disappointing as _fuck_, and everyone I want, like Amanda, is either taken or too far away. I need BGP, or an FF meet... and those are just as potentially disappointing and/or creepy as these randomers online... who I might add are just so freaking insincere. So many seem to hate the very thing they're trying to shag. I can _feel_ their contempt. :doh:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 11, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> So I'm trying to do something about being single, in a half-hearted way... I don't want a boyfriend, but I do want some company. But God, is it hard work using the internet to find someone. Everyone seems to have the charm, intelligence and tact of a slap on the arse. :doh:





AmazingAmy said:


> I'm thinking about relying on events to meet people now, rather than online dating. It's proving frustrating and disappointing as _fuck_, and everyone I want, like Amanda, is either taken or too far away. I need BGP, or an FF meet... and those are just as potentially disappointing and/or creepy as these randomers online... who I might add are just so freaking insincere. So many seem to hate the very thing they're trying to shag. I can _feel_ their contempt. :doh:



I'm kind of in the same boat as you. I don't so much want a GF as I want companionship... and no, I don't mean a sex buddy. That's still a chapter I'm wary of beginning.

I also know what you mean about everyone being taken or impractically far away (yeah, you = P). But, so long as I can't get hold of 10 digits, 5 will have to suffice.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 15, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm thinking about relying on events to meet people now, rather than online dating. It's proving frustrating and disappointing as _fuck_, and everyone I want, like Amanda, is either taken or too far away. I need BGP, or an FF meet... and those are just as potentially disappointing and/or creepy as these randomers online... who I might add are just so freaking insincere. So many seem to hate the very thing they're trying to shag. I can _feel_ their contempt. :doh:



Seriously, if we were in the same region... or country, even... would I have a chance to get just a brief encounter with you?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish I had some kind of event to rely on to meet people, even. Online is just going to Hell even more than it ever was... and there is nothing in my area to attend. I mean... there's the Club Attitude parties in Toronto, but I never know when it happens, it would cost wayyy too much to get there, and I've heard things about it that makes me iffy to even attend.

So... I'm shit outta luck


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 16, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I wish I had some kind of event to rely on to meet people, even. Online is just going to Hell even more than it ever was... and there is nothing in my area to attend. I mean... there's the Club Attitude parties in Toronto, but I never know when it happens, it would cost wayyy too much to get there, and I've heard things about it that makes me iffy to even attend.
> 
> So... I'm shit outta luck



I hear ya on that one...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 16, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I've just been informed by my mother and sister that I am a good peer. As in, pee-er. I have really good accuracy and don't leave the seat up.
> 
> GET AT ME LADIES



This made me lolfr!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 16, 2011)

I know I haven't been around dims much, but I'm still single.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 17, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I know I haven't been around dims much, but I'm still single.



I haven't been around Dims much either! I am glad to see you, even though I can't think of any reasons why you're still single.


----------



## big_lad27 (Aug 17, 2011)

still single and have been for a while now, tried the whole dating thing and that went down like a lead baloon. Not even looking for anything serious just someone on my level that I can chill out with, go see some films, play some xbox  and paintballing if she likes that kind of thing lol


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 17, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I haven't been around Dims much either! I am glad to see you, even though I can't think of any reasons why you're still single.



You are too kind my friend. If you were here I'd give you a great big hug & kiss. :kiss2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 17, 2011)

big_lad27 said:


> still single and have been for a while now, tried the whole dating thing and that went down like a lead baloon. Not even looking for anything serious just someone on my level that I can chill out with, go see some films, play some xbox  and paintballing if she likes that kind of thing lol



Why don't fun dudes like that who like BBWs live near me?!  So not fair.


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm considering buying a house in this thread. Or at least entering a long-term lease on a condo or something. Not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 17, 2011)

Uber single.....


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Aug 18, 2011)

Think I'll be saying a proper goodbye to this thread, in about a week's time.....if all goes well, in any case. Long distance stuff can always be tricky. 

Wish me luck though, eh?


----------



## JonesT (Aug 18, 2011)

Still in this thread but may be out sometime soon if all goes well


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 18, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Wish me luck though, eh?



Is this a hint? 


Good luck, dude! :happy:


----------



## MrBob (Aug 18, 2011)

Back to single after a brief false dawn. A bit depressing. Online dating sucks and meeting girls in bars hasn't exactly helped me find a girl I'd like for anything more than a hookup lately. Maybe I'm the problem?


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Aug 18, 2011)

Newly moved to northeastern Ohio region and yes I'm single.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 19, 2011)

SSBBW Katerina said:


> Newly moved to northeastern Ohio region and yes I'm single.



And still lovely as ever!  Still single here, i just realized i havent posted in a bit. Still single, still looking!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 19, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> And still lovely as ever!  Still single here, i just realized i havent posted in a bit. Still single, still looking!



"Aren't you dead?"

[/Spock]


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 19, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> "Aren't you dead?"
> 
> [/Spock]



I havent been on in awhile! Having a very crazy summer. 

How about yourself, how have you been Ms. Rose?


----------



## nikola090 (Aug 19, 2011)

single even after this funny summer....


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 19, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I havent been on in awhile! Having a very crazy summer.
> 
> How about yourself, how have you been Ms. Rose?



I've been a'ight


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 19, 2011)

nikola090 said:


> single even after this funny summer....



Oh, my summer had little activity on the pursuit of being an un-single person front. I also had no net the summer. My bad!  Im still single!


----------



## Oirish (Aug 19, 2011)

I haven't thrown my hat in here in a while so I thought I'd check in. Still single but I just moved to Las Vegas!!! I can't begin to explain how weird it is to get out of work, have two drinks with a friend, and walk outside to the sunrise. Strange place.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 19, 2011)

Oirish said:


> I haven't thrown my hat in here in a while so I thought I'd check in. Still single but I just moved to Las Vegas!!! I can't begin to explain how weird it is to get out of work, have two drinks with a friend, and walk outside to the sunrise. Strange place.



Cheers!  And what happens in vegas...


----------



## Franklyn (Aug 20, 2011)

Checkin' in! Still single! (^^)/ 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 1.JPG


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 20, 2011)

How in the heck are some of you still single?! 

:happy:

I'm still here. Hoping someone changes that. I'm really not pursuing it anymore. Just... waiting it out, I guess.


----------



## penguin (Aug 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> How in the heck are some of you still single?!



I haven't met anyone locally that I find interesting enough to want to be with.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 20, 2011)

penguin said:


> I haven't met anyone locally that I find interesting enough to want to be with.



I would travel on four wheels, two wheels, many wheels (train) and NO wheels (plane) far and wide, near and far, to fix my single condition. I am a nomad... I need my Jane! I am a Tarzan! (penguin im your Encino Man too)


----------



## JonesT (Aug 20, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I would travel on four wheels, two wheels, many wheels (train) and NO wheels (plane) far and wide, near and far, to fix my single condition.



Agreed....


----------



## obesiverse (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think it will actually show up, and I promise I'm not going to spend much time here at all, but I am single, and I have a weakness for big thighs. I have a few websites, and I'm concentrating on locals before branching out. I guess this is a "test".  Writing from Baton Rouge, La. close to LSU.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 20, 2011)

obesiverse said:


> I don't think it will actually show up, and I promise I'm not going to spend much time here at all, but I am single, and I have a weakness for big thighs. I have a few websites, and I'm concentrating on locals before branching out. I guess this is a "test".  Writing from Baton Rouge, La. close to LSU.



Pardon me for asking, but do you go to OSU? Because have good memories of my college days, let me explain what i mean and why i ask...

I remember my college, wow it was 10 years ago and i still need to complete it, i think.. College women that are usually age 18-26 (27 is when things start to change, IMHO) that ARE BBWs, need to be made aware of this whole sub-set of the social community what really holds them in high esteem! _That could be YOU, man! "In the LSU area!" _

I remember some BBWs from MY college. My, _goodness_ some of theose females were goddesses walking the earth in their phorm. Shooooooot.

(What i am trying to say is, that.. i totally understand where you are coming from, o college alumni. Its different when you GO to the school, ya dig.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 20, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Pardon me for asking, but do you go to OSU? Because have good memories of my college days, let me explain what i mean and why i ask...
> 
> I remember my college, wow it was 10 years ago and i still need to complete it, i think.. College women that are usually age 18-26 (27 is when things start to change, IMHO) that ARE BBWs, need to be made aware of this whole sub-set of the social community what really holds them in high esteem! _That could be YOU, man! "In the LSU area!" _
> 
> ...



I went to OSU....being treated like a godess at any point would have been AWESOME hehehehe


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 20, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I went to OSU....being treated like a godess at any point would have been AWESOME hehehehe



ZOMG! I mistyped "LSU" and put "OSU!" LOL!!! Hmmmm... well, i actially lived off-campus to OSU. Really nice weather that year, really nice area! (Does "N 4th St, by Wyandotte and before Hudson St area" ring a bell?   

.. as to being treated like a goddess, i think most young people dont know the things us thirtysomethings (Ahhh! I can say that now! *sigh* lmaooo) know, so... if you need a volunteer for being treated like one, I raise my hand! D*raises hand* 

Believe me, i have one thorn in my side to check on in Columbus, where OSU -IS,- IIRC. Ill be going back there. .. shall i take you to your favorite restaurant of choice? You know we have a restaurant a block in Coumbus... the most restaurants of any U.S. City! Just let me know..


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to let myself bitch about this just once:

How come all these lazy, drunken, slobs who treat their girlfriends like a second mommy can get girls, but I can't? 

Every time I see a girl letting her guy stay at her place - that she owns - long-term, paying for his shit, cooking for him, picking up his funky drawers, driving him places, letting him sleep 'til noon, then putting up with ANY rudeness from him on top of that, I fantasize so hard about bludgeoning some sense into *both of them.*

And one of the worst parts is that it always makes me wonder if I'm so defective somehow that I really am less appealing boyfriend material than those people.

'K. I'm done. I'm going to my first BBW event tonight, so let's see if that gets any results.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, we're all still single, but look on the positive side...we're single together? Three cheers for singlality (I'm making this a word)! Hip-hip hooray!

I am so buried in work and studies that I don't feel that lonely dagger, yet. lol However, I could use a guy friend to break the monotony of my day-to-day life. In due time, I hope


----------



## KMintheArts (Aug 21, 2011)

ill just go ahead and start off getting personal.
i just left my girlfriend because she said "if you do anything to fuck us up while im away, when i come back im gonna find you and kill you"
she is in love with me after only 4 months, used the 'forever' word on me, got me a puzzle piece necklace with her initials engraved on it for my birthday, and shes going to study abroad in spain in a few days. i confronted her rather overbearing kinda investment in me and she denied it all.
so i ended it.
what sucks is that she was the most beautiful girl i was ever with. short, peruvian, black hair tan skin, hourglass SSBBW. her eyes are hypnotizing.
Hahah oh well.
Single now! haha


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 21, 2011)

I am one of those girls who says love quickly, I dont buy you jewelry though...






For a low low price, ... maybe a box of Zingers... this can be yours.

Just kidding, I still love being single. :happy: Bored, so I tried a new mask and tried to roll my curls to a softer wave. Sexay, kinda...:wubu:

As my friend None (hay, budday!) says, "when you are done being in love come see me, I have a water bed." Great time, or a money back guarantee.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 21, 2011)

Amatrix said:


> I am one of those girls who says love quickly, I dont buy you jewelry though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*singing* "Turns a whiter, (pause) shade of _pale!_"
(cue soulful, mellow, psychedelic pipe organ)

This single is eating pizza right now! w00t


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 23, 2011)

Amatrix said:


> I am one of those girls who says love quickly, I dont buy you jewelry though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amatrix, I know we don't talk to each other anymore, but I just gotta say that is the most AWESOME picture of you EVER. For serious.


----------



## Cors (Aug 23, 2011)

KMintheArts said:


> ill just go ahead and start off getting personal.
> i just left my girlfriend because she said "if you do anything to fuck us up while im away, when i come back im gonna find you and kill you"
> she is in love with me after only 4 months, used the 'forever' word on me, got me a puzzle piece necklace with her initials engraved on it for my birthday, and shes going to study abroad in spain in a few days. i confronted her rather overbearing kinda investment in me and she denied it all.
> so i ended it.



I am biased (of course!) but this is probably her way of coping with the idea of not seeing you for a long while, especially if she is young. 

This might be old but it cracks me up everytime.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 23, 2011)

If I could just change my relationship status to confused, I totally would.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll try my best at making this simple


----------



## duraznos (Aug 25, 2011)

lol "forever alone"... :really sad:


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 25, 2011)

duraznos said:


> lol "forever alone"... :really sad:



I have to say, im trying to be and live what One Republic is singing about when they say: ""Oh, this gotta be the good good life this has gotta be the good life this had better be the good life good life good life." 

My friends from New York say hello.. my friends from L.A. they dont know. 

Here's to the good life! *raises glass. Presently single. Is a return to FL in my future? Maybe.. after we get good and watered with this hurricane (im in NYC right now.) WE NEED THE RAIN!

And you know, its funny.. we *think* the Singles life is the good life, until we turn 30 and want to meet a few special someones.


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 25, 2011)

Being single isn't all bad at least you get the bed all to yourself, although it is nice to have someone to snuggle down with... starting to think I have been single too long LOL, at least I like my own company  although the company of others is always welcome


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not single... I have my hands  ......... I'm so ready to cheat


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 25, 2011)

duraznos said:


> lol "forever alone"... :really sad:



You dont have to be.


----------



## JonesT (Aug 26, 2011)

Being single is really not that bad


----------



## b0nnie (Aug 26, 2011)

Being single in Indiana is the same as being single in New Mexico...ughh...hate it


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 26, 2011)

b0nnie said:


> Being single in Indiana is the same as being single in New Mexico...ughh...hate it



Hmmm. Maybe it is TMI, but.. Indianapolis? If so, they dont call it "Naptown" for nothin. 

Go 181 miles East from Indianapolis. Then you will find SOMETHING to do on High st, its a great area! (The main st that goes by the college.)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Still single but actually ok with it. Single but happy. i still want someone but i know it will come when the time is right, i can do me for now.


----------



## ssbbwnut (Aug 27, 2011)

SINGLE....its been so very very long now, they say when you least expect it the right one comes along, well where the F is she, lolol!!! I always have my "fat-dar" (sort of like radar) on....beep.beep.beep....

at least I have my sanity and my health and well being....always have to look on the bright side of things!


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 27, 2011)

Does anyone else find it just a little amusing that there are like over 1500 posts to this thread about being single, so there are all these single people looking for single people but not finding anyone... I'm sure I'm not the only one who noticed it but maybe everyone should start saying hi to someone and there might be less people on the singles thread LOL  just a thought


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 27, 2011)

So, here is another weekend...and single sucks...

I would love someone to be like...let me take you out for Chinese..or a drink...or cookies...or hell..just out...

Why does it seem that dating is easier for everyone else on on the planet? lol


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 27, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> So, here is another weekend...and single sucks...
> 
> I would love someone to be like...let me take you out for Chinese..or a drink...or cookies...or hell..just out...
> 
> Why does it seem that dating is easier for everyone else on on the planet? lol



It will happen. Even if next year. Thats my style right there.  "Ask, and ye shall receive!"


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 28, 2011)

I've apparently got a date on Monday. Not sure where that'll go but at least it's something. It would be nice to officially say goodbye to this thread, though. But I'm not going to get my hopes up for nothing.

It's great the guy is local, but he's pretty much never available to meet (no clingy-ness!) which could be a bummer if things progressed. But I'm feeling like he ain't looking for that kind of progression, lol.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've apparently got a date on Monday. Not sure where that'll go but at least it's something. It would be nice to officially say goodbye to this thread, though. But I'm not going to get my hopes up for nothing.
> 
> It's great the guy is local, but he's pretty much never available to meet (no clingy-ness!) which could be a bummer if things progressed. But I'm feeling like he ain't looking for that kind of progression, lol.



You have had issues with clingy-ness? I have found that just being up-front with the person, and being clear about what is cool and not cool (after you see if there is any kind of chemistry, or if its just a "one date and thats it" if you know what i mean, nothing common there - if that is the case, just tell them, they will respect the situation) can solve that. You dont want clingy, true. But you dont want someone thats not interested in you, either.

(Right?) 

And good luck with your date!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 28, 2011)

There's a difference between constant "I miss you. Do you miss me? Where are you? Why aren't you answering me? It's been two minutes since I messaged you!" .... compared to being interested.

When a guy is like a puppy that clings to its owner's heels... that's REALLY annoying. I've met way too many guys like that in the past year and I cannot handle it. I need my own space and room to breathe. If it's only been a few hours since I saw you, NO, I don't miss you and will not miss you for at least a week.

I'm just that kind of person. Someone who needs constant closeness is just suffocating and unattractive.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> There's a difference between constant "I miss you. Do you miss me? Where are you? Why aren't you answering me? It's been two minutes since I messaged you!" .... compared to being interested.
> 
> When a guy is like a puppy that clings to its owner's heels... that's REALLY annoying. I've met way too many guys like that in the past year and I cannot handle it. I need my own space and room to breathe. If it's only been a few hours since I saw you, NO, I don't miss you and will not miss you for at least a week.
> 
> I'm just that kind of person. Someone who needs constant closeness is just suffocating and unattractive.



+1

What are some good general rules for someone you just met? I know people know this for job interviews.. any good timetables for people? lol


----------



## JonesT (Aug 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> There's a difference between constant "I miss you. Do you miss me? Where are you? Why aren't you answering me? It's been two minutes since I messaged you!" .... compared to being interested.
> 
> When a guy is like a puppy that clings to its owner's heels... that's REALLY annoying. I've met way too many guys like that in the past year and I cannot handle it. I need my own space and room to breathe. If it's only been a few hours since I saw you, NO, I don't miss you and will not miss you for at least a week.
> 
> I'm just that kind of person. Someone who needs constant closeness is just suffocating and unattractive.



Ugh that reminds me of a girl that I used to date a couple years ago. She used to text me like every minute or two, if even that, and would be like "omg are you there?!? OMG ANSWER ME!! IM GONNA CRY!!" It drove me CRAZY!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 28, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> +1
> 
> What are some good general rules for someone you just met? I know people know this for job interviews.. any good timetables for people? lol



Do not hit on me. Do not make "sly" comments. Do not get clingy right away. Do not dream up what a year or more from now is going to be like, do not tell me you want me to meet your family right away. Do not comment on "hey this could be our anniversary date in a year." Etc.

Oh... I could go on. But basically... I don't want Rico Suave. That kind of guy absolutely disgusts me and I can see right through it. It won't work out and you will be blocked out of my life forever if you act like that.

(general form of "you")


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 28, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Ugh that reminds me of a girl that I used to date a couple years ago. She used to text me like every minute or two, if even that, and would be like "omg are you there?!? OMG ANSWER ME!! IM GONNA CRY!!" It drove me CRAZY!!



The past few guys I've gone out with or talked to for more than a week were exactly like that. It's highly unattractive with women, so much more so when it's a man. 

Desperation is just not cute.


----------



## JonesT (Aug 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> The past few guys I've gone out with or talked to for more than a week were exactly like that. It's highly unattractive with women, so much more so when it's a man.
> 
> Desperation is just not cute.



Its unattractive period if you ask me. I don't really mind a girl being clingy but there is a limit.


----------



## duraznos (Aug 28, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> You dont have to be.



lol i hope ur right! 

in other single person news, i had one of those annoying 7th wheel scenarios thrust upon me last night -- i was out with my best friend, three couples, and some random guy. my best friend leaves early, so i'm out at a bar with the three couples all night (the random guy left to hit on chicks, i suppose). anyway, it was so not a good time. normally i have a radar for those types of situations and avoid them like the plague, lol.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> There's a difference between constant "I miss you. Do you miss me? Where are you? Why aren't you answering me? It's been two minutes since I messaged you!" .... compared to being interested.
> 
> When a guy is like a puppy that clings to its owner's heels... that's REALLY annoying. I've met way too many guys like that in the past year and I cannot handle it. I need my own space and room to breathe. If it's only been a few hours since I saw you, NO, I don't miss you and will not miss you for at least a week.
> 
> I'm just that kind of person. Someone who needs constant closeness is just suffocating and unattractive.



Oh lord, I used to know someone like that. Yeah, I liked her a bit, but after the way she was acting and WE WEREN'T EVEN DATING, I was like "this chick's crazy."

We used to go youth ministry together (big mistake that was), and I used to hang out with her and a few other teens since they were the only ones I knew at school (post-Katrina, so I needed friends to not go crazy from isolation). I told her I had a general interest in her and she said that she was interested in me. Around that time, though, I was leaving town to go to school in Ruston. Without a vehicle, I told her that our first date was gonna have to wait for when I come back during my first break.

While I was at school, though, she constantly kept calling and texting me, wondering why I haven't called or texted her back. After a few weeks of it, I told that enough was enough and told her that she was being to clingy. Stopped talking to her after that.

Decided to see how she was doing recently. Apparently, she's married to a guy she only knew for three months with a daughter. Dunno what to say to that.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah... that's not cool. But hey... she's with someone now who apparently can handle her so it's all good for you. Lol.

I hate it when people you aren't even dating are acting like that. Like when you tell them "we're just friends" and they still act that way. It's awful.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 28, 2011)

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I'm going to let myself bitch about this just once:
> 
> How come all these lazy, drunken, slobs who treat their girlfriends like a second mommy can get girls, but I can't?
> 
> ...



And on the opposite note, how come I see decent, respectable men with the trashiest pieces of shit alive who berate them, consistent lie to them and emotionally blackmail them, and yet they keep on going back for more even though she treats him worse than a dog she hates and she's FUGLY as hell? 

It happens on both sides.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 28, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> And on the opposite note, how come I see decent, respectable men with the trashiest pieces of shit alive who berate them, consistent lie to them and emotionally blackmail them, and yet they keep on going back for more even though she treats him worse than a dog she hates and she's FUGLY as hell?
> 
> It happens on both sides.



So... you've met my brother's girlfriend? :happy:


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> So... you've met my brother's girlfriend? :happy:



Ha ha! I knew there was someone who understood this. I will happily pummel her for you the next time I'm in Canada ;-)


----------



## BigWheels (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, single is a relative term... as in I have no relatives nor futures right now...

Ugh, I hate this single life.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 28, 2011)

BigWheels said:


> Well, single is a relative term... as in I have no relatives nor futures right now...
> 
> Ugh, I hate this single life.



It _does_ get a bit old, lol. I used to be Mr. Single with the hot car and nice job. Now i will be ucky to have the car again, and the job is very basic. Go fig!


----------



## torontowendy (Aug 28, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> And on the opposite note, how come I see decent, respectable men with the trashiest pieces of shit alive who berate them, consistent lie to them and emotionally blackmail them, and yet they keep on going back for more even though she treats him worse than a dog she hates and she's FUGLY as hell?
> 
> It happens on both sides.




Not sure why the good ones feel they need to be with people who they truly know they don't belong with. It's a hard lesson learned. I was engaged to somone who returned to his ex...I still question why when he's still miserable.

One of life's mysteries I suppose  lol


----------



## BigWheels (Aug 28, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> And on the opposite note, how come I see decent, respectable men with the trashiest pieces of shit alive who berate them, consistent lie to them and emotionally blackmail them, and yet they keep on going back for more even though she treats him worse than a dog she hates and she's FUGLY as hell?
> 
> It happens on both sides.



I left a bad marriage for that reason... only took me a decade to wise up. I tried though...got kicked hard for my troubles. Guess if I'm thinking about getting married again, I should just buy her the house & leave before the abuse starts? Sorry, didn't mean to make this a bitching session...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm definitely staying in here longer.


----------



## JonesT (Aug 29, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm definitely staying in here longer.



Uh oh Im sorry to hear that


----------



## LadyDeelicious (Aug 29, 2011)

Thought I had met someone really nice, but apparently the jerk-o-meter was just broken!


----------



## JonesT (Aug 29, 2011)

LadyDeelicious said:


> Thought I had met someone really nice, but apparently the jerk-o-meter was just broken!



Sorry to hear that


----------



## LadyDeelicious (Aug 29, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Sorry to hear that



Thanks! Me too...thought it was going somewhere, but I guess when you don't wanna jump in the sack with someone right away, their true colors come out...


----------



## JonesT (Aug 29, 2011)

LadyDeelicious said:


> Thanks! Me too...thought it was going somewhere, but I guess when you don't wanna jump in the sack with someone right away, their true colors come out...



I've been in that situation a few times. Its amazing how fast someone's true colors can come out when they don't get their way...


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 29, 2011)

Do not ever be sorry for not sleeping with someone on the first night.

I did that once and it took 3 years and much more misery then I could have ever seen.

If they are worth sleeping with, they will understand your timing.

I had that happen this weekend too, went on a bit of a double extended date... It was fun and all... but then I didn't want him to take me home because he had those wiggly hands that kept going to my thighs... and then called me at 4 am to tell me I was stupid for not letting him take me home/cried for an hour. He changed his facebook to say he and I were dating and when I came home I saw it and I had to have a nice laugh. *I thought I was clingy.*:doh:

It was pretty horrible, but not sorry at all. It is your body, they are just lame.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 29, 2011)

LadyDeelicious said:


> Thought I had met someone really nice, but apparently the jerk-o-meter was just broken!



It be like that sometimes.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 29, 2011)

Amatrix said:


> Do not ever be sorry for not sleeping with someone on the first night.
> 
> I did that once and it took 3 years and much more misery then I could have ever seen.
> 
> ...



Wow! I am sorry to hear! As to the bolded part, the first part sounds like the guy was a perv and/or creepy because 1) he put his hands on you (I dont do that, i think it is disrespectful and weird in public so i dont do that, and even in private i dont grope) and 2) the second part sounds downright stalker-ish.  Now, not that anyone wouldnt want to show you what their true intentions are  - but i am slightly confused... are you saying TO sleep with someone on the first date? If that was the intention of one or both people, and that one person wanted to communicate that, how would they go about doing that?

This is new to me, so i wonder what advice you may have. I can only think of Scarface's brother getting slapped by the lady in the blue bikini in "Scarface" .. googling his name now.. Manolo, as far as perfeption, lol. "Hey check this out! You want to see something funny? This guy is going to go stick his tongue out at that girl." *slap*






lol


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 1, 2011)

Amatrix said:


> Do not ever be sorry for not sleeping with someone on the first night.
> 
> I did that once and it took 3 years and much more misery then I could have ever seen.
> 
> ...



Want me to beat him up for you? :wubu:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi thread. I'm back. I'll be staying for a loooong time.


----------



## The Fez (Sep 3, 2011)

Also back. Expect it to be a long stay.


----------



## duraznos (Sep 3, 2011)

"just when i thought i was out... they pull me back in!" 

i keep having little prospects here and there that amount to nothing, so yup still single!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 3, 2011)

duraznos said:


> "just when i thought i was out... they pull me back in!"
> 
> i keep having little prospects here and there that amount to nothing, so yup still single!



Dont try to rush it, duraznos. You need to make -sure- the person that is a "maybe ive found that person, maybe im in love!" really is the one.

Trust me on this.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not exactly single anymore but not quite in a relationship, either. It's the dreaded "limbo" state.

The sad irony about being single for soooo long is, no matter how much you promise yourself that you won't fuck the next one up, you're so out of practice, needy, and insecure that you usually do fuck it up.

*sigh*


----------



## duraznos (Sep 4, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Dont try to rush it, duraznos. You need to make -sure- the person that is a "maybe ive found that person, maybe im in love!" really is the one.
> 
> Trust me on this.



Hehe yeah I'm getting that... gotta get more OK with being single, lol


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2011)

looks like I am back here after a short sojurn


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 4, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> looks like I am back here after a short sojurn



spiritangel.. Oh no!!! ? You seemed soo happy! What happened? Even if you dont want to say (understandable).. 

I really hope all is well, or as well as can be.. im really surprised to see you checking in to the singles hotel, i have an extended-stay suite here but all jokes aside i.. i dont know what to say. Ill pray for you, i can imagine how you must feel after flying so high, ..idk, spiritangel. I hope you are alright.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> spiritangel.. Oh no!!! ? You seemed soo happy! What happened? Even if you dont want to say (understandable)..
> 
> I really hope all is well, or as well as can be.. im really surprised to see you checking in to the singles hotel, i have an extended-stay suite here but all jokes aside i.. i dont know what to say. Ill pray for you, i can imagine how you must feel after flying so high, ..idk, spiritangel. I hope you are alright.



I am not back yet we talked and I cant really explain it at least not very well atm I dont know I am kinda stradling both worlds atm and not sure which way it will go


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 4, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I am not back yet we talked and I cant really explain it at least not very well atm I dont know I am kinda stradling both worlds atm and not sure which way it will go


*big hugs*, honey.


----------



## Edens_heel (Sep 4, 2011)

duraznos said:


> Hehe yeah I'm getting that... gotta get more OK with being single, lol



Definitely gotta be okay with being single - I'm working on that, too.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 5, 2011)

Popping in for a look around.... I'm going to stick around for a while longer!!! Where are the local men??? Come on Perth people!


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 6, 2011)

Still single.. Probably for along time..


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, still single.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Sep 7, 2011)

In a really odd and depressing turn of events, I find myself very firmly back in this thread. Possibly for the long haul. *sigh*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 7, 2011)

Aww  Sorry to hear that.

At least the company is pretty good, though


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 7, 2011)

Single but content. All I desire every now and then is someone to cuddle with, but I can't get involved with someone just for that. It'd be selfish.

But, if that's all they want too...


----------



## genevathistime (Sep 7, 2011)

All sorts of single.:doh:


----------



## Edens_heel (Sep 7, 2011)

genevathistime said:


> All sorts of single.:doh:



Welcome to the club. BYOB.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 8, 2011)

I prefer to think of myself as... uncomplicated 

I'm really into this girl but she wants a Master/slave (bdsm) relationship and I don't think I'm ready to be that dominant, I only just really discovered my dominant side in the last year and besides sometimes I like to be dominated as well so for now I'm just playing the field


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2011)

well welcome back to single life, he chose and it is not me


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 10, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> well welcome back to single life, he chose and it is not me



I'm sorry to hear that, sweetie.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Sep 10, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> well welcome back to single life, he chose and it is not me



Aw, I'm so sorry. Clearly, he didn't know what he had. But that doesn't make the pain any less.


----------



## Cors (Sep 10, 2011)

Ouch, sorry to hear that. 

One of the earliest and best dating advice I have received though is to never make someone a priority while you are just an option, especially when you are up against another person.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, spiritangel.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> well welcome back to single life, he chose and it is not me


Hugs and more hugs and lots of love.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 11, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> well welcome back to single life, he chose and it is not me



Well, he was crazy for not choosing you. You'll find someone better sooner or later. (supah hugs)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 11, 2011)

Single again.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 11, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, sweetie.





sweetfrancaise said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry. Clearly, he didn't know what he had. But that doesn't make the pain any less.





Cors said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that.
> 
> One of the earliest and best dating advice I have received though is to never make someone a priority while you are just an option, especially when you are up against another person.



I was a priority till he got crippled with fear about how strong the connection was and what that meant.



Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'm sorry, spiritangel.





CastingPearls said:


> Hugs and more hugs and lots of love.





bmann0413 said:


> Well, he was crazy for not choosing you. You'll find someone better sooner or later. (supah hugs)




thanks everyone now if someone knows the cure for having your heart handed back to you I need about a million doses


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 11, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Single again.



and sorry to see you back here John


----------



## starr416 (Sep 11, 2011)

Single here :eat1:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 11, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> and sorry to see you back here John



Thank you for your support.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 11, 2011)

Just checking in... still single... :batting: lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 11, 2011)

((((hugs)))) to the recently single.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 11, 2011)

Spreading some big friendly Newfie love to those who are newly arriving back on this thread, just remember whatever is meant to be will be... extra big (((hugs))) for spiritangel as hugs and support are a good cure for helping to mend a heart! I have decided to settle in and have bought myself a condo on Singles Thread line LOL feel free to come and visit room for everyone


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 11, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> thanks everyone now if someone knows the cure for having your heart handed back to you I need about a million doses



The cure is to realize that he was never worthy of your love, not at this stage in his life. It can take a long time to get to that place of understanding, though. Be extra good to yourself. Indulge yourself. You deserve it. *hugs*


----------



## nettie (Sep 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. 



spiritangel said:


> well welcome back to single life, he chose and it is not me


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 12, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> The cure is to realize that he was never worthy of your love, not at this stage in his life. *It can take a long time to get to that place of understanding, though. Be extra good to yourself. Indulge yourself. You deserve it. *hugs**



+1

I just realized i havent had a spare minute to turn around since "Wednesday" and now im settled in my new spot that is in the left under my avatar.. and im super happy! Right close to the beach and everything.

Maybe now i will start to be able to have more normal friendships, after work stabilizes (and my job has all the work that i can handle! We talking full time.)  

So, still single.. maybe things will work in FL this time. They sure blew up on all sides before.. perhaps, this time, i get it, and someone else will too, instead of ?????????? and !!!!!!!!!!!! and #@!$%^&*$#.

Car is gone, i got a bike.. this will take some getting used to, but its all good. This is why they made MP3 players!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Single again.



You gotta be kidding me. *shakes head* so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 12, 2011)

She removed me from her FB's friends list.

Shit

Miserable failure = me


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 12, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> She removed me from her FB's friends list.
> 
> Shit
> 
> Miserable failure = me



Dont let that bum you out ?


----------



## Franklyn (Sep 14, 2011)

Not going anywhere anytime soon - lol 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 5A.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> She removed me from her FB's friends list.
> 
> Shit
> 
> Miserable failure = me


You're not a miserable failure, Ivan. You're a great guy. Don't worry about the ones that got away. There's someone (maybe a few) special for you.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You're not a miserable failure, Ivan. You're a great guy. Don't worry about the ones that got away. There's someone (maybe a few) special for you.



Thank you, Elaine, for those wonderful words.
I smile.
Thank you for being such a wonderful woman, and thank you for being my friend

((Hug))


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 15, 2011)

I think there are way too many nice folks on this thread I think that the majority of the population must be crazy not to want to be with this crew, I know some of you are single and happy or single and not looking but what a crime seriously I think you're all awesome :bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> I think there are way too many nice folks on this thread I think that the majority of the population must be crazy not to want to be with this crew, I know some of you are single and happy or single and not looking but what a crime seriously I think you're all awesome :bow:



Thank you for blessing us with such kind words.:happy: I can easily say the same for you.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 15, 2011)

I just ended my relationship (this time for good) with a man who apparently suffers from Narcissistic Personality Disorder. Am now trying to recover from all of the manipulation and abuse heaped on me for so long. I feel completely broken. Such a beautiful man (or so he seemed, at first). I was really in love with him.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I just ended my relationship (this time for good) with a man who apparently suffers from Narcissistic Personality Disorder. Am now trying to recover from all of the manipulation and abuse heaped on me for so long. I feel completely broken. Such a beautiful man (or so he seemed, at first). I was really in love with him.


You WILL recover and be better than ever. You deserve nothing but the best because you ARE the best.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 15, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I just ended my relationship (this time for good) with a man who apparently suffers from Narcissistic Personality Disorder. Am now trying to recover from all of the manipulation and abuse heaped on me for so long. I feel completely broken. Such a beautiful man (or so he seemed, at first). I was really in love with him.



I am sorry to hear of this.

Im just glad it happened when it did, instead of further down the line.

My condolences, LaLaCity.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I just ended my relationship (this time for good) with a man who apparently suffers from Narcissistic Personality Disorder. Am now trying to recover from all of the manipulation and abuse heaped on me for so long. I feel completely broken. Such a beautiful man (or so he seemed, at first). I was really in love with him.



Blessings and hugs to you Lala. I also just ended a 17 year relationship. The last 6 years, we were on and off. Breaking it up for good this time also. I am going back to counseling to recover and heal. Mine was also with a man that tried to control everything in my life. 
There are times when you have to chose yourself. Loving yourself first is the key. 
I hope you will feel the love of your family and friends surround you at this time.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2011)

Curled up in my single corner  

View attachment 2011-02-19 06.17.32.jpg


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 16, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Curled up in my single corner



As am Ifiller word


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Sep 16, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I was a priority till he got crippled with fear about how strong the connection was and what that meant.
> 
> 
> thanks everyone now if someone knows the cure for having your heart handed back to you I need about a million doses




The cure is to not allow other people to place a value on it or dictate the standards for how you measure your self worth. 

At least that cure worked for me.


----------



## Edens_heel (Sep 16, 2011)

Saying farewell and good luck to this thread and everyone on it. Moving on to happy new pastures with a lot of hope in me


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 16, 2011)

good for you wish ya the best of luck and no returns to this thread


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 16, 2011)

Edens_heel said:


> Saying farewell and good luck to this thread and everyone on it. Moving on to happy new pastures with a lot of hope in me



Good luck with that, I do hope it's worth it. 

I'm shuffling off as well.. kind of came out of no where but I'll take it!


----------



## Edens_heel (Sep 16, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> Good luck with that, I do hope it's worth it.
> 
> I'm shuffling off as well.. kind of came out of no where but I'll take it!



Oh, I'm pretty confident it will be :wubu:


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 16, 2011)

Edens_heel said:


> Oh, I'm pretty confident it will be :wubu:



man! keep her close! i'm sure she's more than lucky to have you!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> The cure is to not allow other people to place a value on it or dictate the standards for how you measure your self worth.
> 
> At least that cure worked for me.



Hugs thanks Blackhawk, self esteem is in tact I know I diddnt do anything wrong faith in love conquering all is a little shaken however. It is still good to be reminded 



Edens_heel said:


> Saying farewell and good luck to this thread and everyone on it. Moving on to happy new pastures with a lot of hope in me



Woo hoo so happy for you. congrats. She must be very special.


----------



## Edens_heel (Sep 16, 2011)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hiddenexposure again."

Kind of sums it up, don't it?


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 16, 2011)

Glad for everyone who gets off this thread... I am sure I will be the last one standing so I'll turn out the lights


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 16, 2011)

Edens_heel said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hiddenexposure again."
> 
> Kind of sums it up, don't it?



Cover blown! :wubu:
And I would have gotten away with it had it not been for you damn kids!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> Cover blown! :wubu:
> And I would have gotten away with it had it not been for you damn kids!



Damn it. Can't rep you, hidden exposure.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 16, 2011)

tee hee hee, i think we can both safely say that we are totally smitten for the other. i consider myself insanely lucky to have him around, it's been a whirlwind and i have enjoyed every single minute of it.


----------



## Edens_heel (Sep 16, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> tee hee hee, i think we can both safely say that we are totally smitten for the other. i consider myself insanely lucky to have him around, it's been a whirlwind and i have enjoyed every single minute of it.



DAMN IT: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hiddenexposure again."

Also, what she said


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 16, 2011)

I would also like to point out dear one... I have kicked you butt today! :smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2011)

awwww you sweet kids. Sending my very best wishes to the both of you. :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

Now scram! lol Let us single folks get back to business. 





hiddenexposure said:


> tee hee hee, i think we can both safely say that we are totally smitten for the other. i consider myself insanely lucky to have him around, it's been a whirlwind and i have enjoyed every single minute of it.





Edens_heel said:


> DAMN IT: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hiddenexposure again."
> 
> Also, what she said


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 16, 2011)

Edens_heel said:


> Saying farewell and good luck to this thread and everyone on it. Moving on to happy new pastures with a lot of hope in me





hiddenexposure said:


> Good luck with that, I do hope it's worth it.
> 
> I'm shuffling off as well.. kind of came out of no where but I'll take it!



LOVE IT!!! :happy: It can work if you want it. I met my incredible boyfriend on Dims, and I couldn't be happier. Best wishes to you both! :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll never fall in love again...

...yeah, right. Who am I kidding?


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 16, 2011)

mimosa said:


> awwww you sweet kids. Sending my very best wishes to the both of you. :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> Now scram! lol Let us single folks get back to business.





lovelylady78 said:


> LOVE IT!!! :happy: It can work if you want it. I met my incredible boyfriend on Dims, and I couldn't be happier. Best wishes to you both! :happy:



Thank you both!!! No more nauseatingly cute stuff here!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> Thank you both!!! No more nauseatingly cute stuff here!



Welcome. I truly enjoy the cute stuff. Hugs :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh-so Single, but Never Lonesome. If that makes sense, roflmao


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 16, 2011)

Sometimes, i feel as though i am so single im just








Mimosa! Lets go do coffee


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Mimosa! Lets go do coffee



I hope we can someday, Heyyou.  I am also craving a chocolate chip muffin. mmmmmm.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 16, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I hope we can someday, Heyyou.  I am also craving a chocolate chip muffin. mmmmmm.



You know.. i -DO- have to move on Sunday. 

(I already know how that sounds, but Mimosa and i know each other so IDGAF.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 16, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> Thank you both!!! No more nauseatingly cute stuff here!



I see you're in Richmond like I am. If you guys are going to be visiting each other, the second time Mr. Heel comes to Richmond, can the three of us hang out? It would be super fun to meet you guys.  Notice I said the second time... I've done long distance, and I know how intense the first trip is. LOL.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 16, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I see you're in Richmond like I am. If you guys are going to be visiting each other, the second time Mr. Heel comes to Richmond, can the three of us hang out? It would be super fun to meet you guys.  Notice I said the second time... I've done long distance, and I know how intense the first trip is. LOL.



that would be awesome to hang out all together. when we get into a really good visiting schedule we will certainly make that happen. 
in the mean time i would love to hang out, i'm always up for meeting wonderful folks!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> You know.. i -DO- have to move on Sunday.
> 
> (I already know how that sounds, but Mimosa and i know each other so IDGAF.)



Easy there, boy..... _*Calmate! *_:happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 16, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> that would be awesome to hang out all together. when we get into a really good visiting schedule we will certainly make that happen.
> in the mean time i would love to hang out, i'm always up for meeting wonderful folks!


I am SO up for that!!!  This month's weekends are crazy for me (too many bashes, fairs, etc. lol) but next month is pretty open.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 16, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am SO up for that!!!  This month's weekends are crazy for me (too many bashes, fairs, etc. lol) but next month is pretty open.



send me a pm and we will swap contact info, next month i should have some time on the weekends between shoots.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, its official, im amazing.. i got myself into air conditioning tonight, so i can read about other people's happy happening lives while mine continues to get fed into the meat grinder.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 17, 2011)

Seeing someone from my past today has solidified that I'm going to be in this thread for a long time. Still no one who appreciates a weirdo.


----------



## duraznos (Sep 17, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> Glad for everyone who gets off this thread... I am sure I will be the last one standing so I'll turn out the lights



i dunno, i might end up outlasting you lol. lol 3 million people in this town and i feel like they're all already coupled up. :sad: [/WHINE]


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 17, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh-so Single, but Never Lonesome. If that makes sense, roflmao



Yep! It's been long enough since I've done anything remotely intimate that the craving has become so minimal it might as well not be there.

On the other hand, don'tcha just love it when you find out someone you've had a passive interest in for years is getting married, which prompts a spike of totally random jealousy? Hate that....


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 17, 2011)

> Seeing someone from my past today has solidified that I'm going to be in this thread for a long time. Still no one who appreciates a weirdo.



I appreciate weirdos! I am one!  (Oops i just acknowledged my weirdo tendencies in Singles thread. Seems that... means ill be single longer now?) 
 lolol

Im in a Singles motel myself. 



duraznos said:


> i dunno, i might end up outlasting you lol. lol 3 million people in this town and i feel like they're all already coupled up. :sad: [/WHINE]



Trust me duraznos... they arent, and while they are going around with their friends and being content, they are missing that oyster, with the pearl. They wouldnt rather "stay hungry," as Arnold Schwarzenegger said in that movie.. "Stay Hungry." 

duraznos how is the Chicago scene (Chi-town?)


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 17, 2011)

Single and it doesn't bother me a bit:happy:


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't claim the Nicola Tesla Lifetime Single award, as I've been married before and have an adult son, but man!!!, it's been *SO LONG!*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 17, 2011)

I signed the petition for divorce a week ago so i'll officially be a bachelor come late November/early December.


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 17, 2011)

Had a few dates this summer, still single.

OkCupid is weird though, so whatever.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 17, 2011)

*I am so new to being truly single. So my questions to all of you is:

How do you cope with a break-up?
How do you meet your needs? I have needs. But I don't want to be foolish because I have them. I have been presented with some foolish temptations. But by the grace of God, I said: "NO!":happy: 

What healthy ways do you comfort yourself? 

Hugs to all of you that are suffering with a broken heart like I am. XOXO*


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 17, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *I am so new to being truly single. So my questions to all of you is:
> 
> How do you cope with a break-up?
> How do you meet your needs? I have needs. But I don't want to be foolish because I have them. I have been presented with some foolish temptations. But by the grace of God, I said: "NO!":happy:
> ...



OK.. one at a time.

1.


> How do you cope with a break-up?



You cope with a break-up by taking time to yourself. You can think of everything that led to that point, everything between you and the other person, and if you are truly ok with it and if you are truly ready to move on (hopefully, he is too.) Then, you have loosed your bonds, and made peace with it whatever way you could. Perhaps prayer?

2.


> How do you meet your needs? I have needs. But I don't want to be foolish because I have them. I have been presented with some foolish temptations. But by the grace of God, I said: "NO!":happy:



 .. It sounds, in my context skills that catch obvious things, that you are talking about "sexual needs." Well. As a guy, .... its self-explanatory, having never been with someone (except when i had no choice, locked up)  not fun  but.. for a female, im sure other females can PM about how to best take care of that solo. I wouldnt know, i... have a difference in anatomy.

God job on holding off temptation. I remember that Seinfeld episode! I have sinmce turned into Cosmo Kramer. :happy:

3.


> What healthy ways do you comfort yourself?



Reading, the Bible, church, walks, TV, petting animals? ... some type of hobby or activity, and possibly even "feeling out" other guys that may be interested in you (for you, and not for sex. YOU come first.. then, MAYBE, sex.) But again, taking time and doing things you liek (for some people that is eating!) are good ways to start.

Weve been down, but weve never been out. *Yeah!* We are the dark horses.
Sayin "HEY!" Its not over now, we been running up against the crowd.. yeah, we are the dark horses.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 18, 2011)

To cope: Keep busy and talk to positive friends about positive things. Try to push the break up out of your mind. Fake it til you make it. 

Needs: for a cuddle or company, call up a trusted friend. For needs of a more physical nature, playtime on your own is best for now. Getting a playpal would just be making things worse for you in the long haul when the break up is so fresh. There's nothing to be ashamed about for playing on your own. Because if you can't make yourself happy by meeting your needs, no one else will be able to either. 

Comfort: keep busy. Again. And do things you like to do. Take time for you. Be the partner you'd like to have. If you treat yourself the way you wanted to be treated as a partner, someone worthy will come along and you'll better recognize someone that isn't worthy.


----------



## penguin (Sep 18, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *I am so new to being truly single. So my questions to all of you is:
> 
> How do you cope with a break-up?
> How do you meet your needs? I have needs. But I don't want to be foolish because I have them. I have been presented with some foolish temptations. But by the grace of God, I said: "NO!":happy:
> ...



Take it one day at a time and let yourself grieve, though don't let that grief take over. Even if you're the one to end the relationship, you still have to process that ending. If you can, let yourself cry about it, but limit yourself to crying for a certain length of time (like, ten minutes, half an hour) per day. Let that be your outlet time so that it won't take over your day. 

If you need to be with your friends, let them know. Do things that will distract you and make you feel better, like going to the movies (avoid romantic comedies!) or having indulgence days (at home spa treatments, etc). 

If you're talking about sexual needs, then take care of that yourself, without a partner, is usually best in the beginning. You can live without sex for a while. Get your emotional and physical intimacy needs met through friends, by hanging out, hugging, let them support you during this time.

Remember that things will get better, though it may not feel like it at this time. Remember that you deserve love and respect and to give that to yourself. Learn to enjoy your time alone, and learn to enjoy who you are while single. Get to know yourself again, by doing all those activities you enjoy doing.

And remember to breath, and just keep on swimming.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of your wonderful advice. 

I would also like to add a simple one. This evening, I decided to put on some soothing music, get out a pen, stamps and some Love postcards. I started to write to the people that do love me in my life. The people closest to me. My mom, dad, sister, best friend. I got tears in my eyes as I wrote them. I know that I still have so much love. Also how much each person means to me. I will mail them tomorrow. :happy:

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 19, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *I am so new to being truly single. So my questions to all of you is:
> 
> How do you cope with a break-up?
> How do you meet your needs? I have needs. But I don't want to be foolish because I have them. I have been presented with some foolish temptations. But by the grace of God, I said: "NO!":happy:
> ...



Cope:
I give myself license to do as I please for a limited time. I smoked so much pot the last week when I was moving, when I became single. I also came home and went on a shopping spree. I distance myself, see where my choices made me end up- I was working a horrible job, and was pretty broke from shopping trip... decided I didn't want to live like that and changed my approach to life. Go through every emotion. I slammed myself into a crappy job so I could just not do anything for awhile. I was tired of feeling, being and knowing everything I did. Then you get sad, depressed, angry, hurt, confused... you might even make a drunk phone call or seven. Forgive yourself and the other person/people. Start listing joys, living in the light and smiling. Keep your positive attitude, you do have much more love to give.

Needs:
There is a personal toy thread on here, and it has some amazing suggestions. Flirting is good, once you have begun the healing process... too soon and you end up back at square one or hurting someone by accident.

Healthy ways to comfort yourself:
Pick healthy snacks... I went through a huge yogurt phase for awhile. Pick a new hobby. Join a couple new clubs or groups. Buy yourself something nice to wear, use or eat (keep in your budget though!). I love reading and have rediscovered my love of science fiction. I also got back into swimming laps in the early morning. I also got myself some new tarts for my warmer, so now my room smells like rain! Most importantly though- have a support system. Have people in your life who love you an can support you and your choices. Without my family, and my best friends I honestly do not know where I would be.:happy:

Lots of love and light! Your heart isn't shattered, it might feel like it... take a moment and take a breath. Find your pulse, there it is! Still beating and loving each moment. Windows may close but I am sure doors will open for you. Love changes, but is still always there in some form.

And as callused as this might sound- I think when someone hurts you like that they are doing you a favor. You no longer have to waste time or energy being with someone who doesn't appreciate your full potential- and this now leaves you open to be yourself, and find someone who can appreciate you. Never settle.


----------



## firefly (Sep 19, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> Glad for everyone who gets off this thread... I am sure I will be the last one standing so I'll turn out the lights



Sorry sweatheart, but that's MY job!


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2011)

firefly said:


> Sorry sweatheart, but that's MY job!



No, Ladies, I'll be the last to leave the singles thread. I'm the one who will turn off the lights, turn off the main breaker, shut the water off, and shut the gas off. I'm in here for life.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 19, 2011)

imfree said:


> No, Ladies, I'll be the last to leave the singles thread. I'm the one who will turn off the lights, turn off the main breaker, shut the water off, and shut the gas off. I'm in here for life.



Single but truly loved. You are amazing, Imfree. Only God knows the plans he has for us. Hugs.:happy:


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Single but truly loved. You are amazing, Imfree. Only God knows the plans he has for us. Hugs.:happy:



You're beautiful, Sis' in the faith! You do more to lift spirit than you'll ever know. May the Lord bless, keep, and comfort you.


----------



## duraznos (Sep 19, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Thanks so much for all of your wonderful advice.
> 
> I would also like to add a simple one. This evening, I decided to put on some soothing music, get out a pen, stamps and some Love postcards. I started to write to the people that do love me in my life. The people closest to me. My mom, dad, sister, best friend. I got tears in my eyes as I wrote them. I know that I still have so much love. Also how much each person means to me. I will mail them tomorrow. :happy:
> 
> Hugs to all of you.



That's such a great idea... it's easy to forget how loved we are when we're focusing on what we don't have. :happy:


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 21, 2011)

imfree said:


> No, Ladies, I'll be the last to leave the singles thread. I'm the one who will turn off the lights, turn off the main breaker, shut the water off, and shut the gas off. I'm in here for life.



I'm never leaving either. Well, maybe not never, but at least not for another 20 years.


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Considering how jazzed I am about it being premiere week on TV, giving me new episodes of GLEE, Tosh.0, Criminal Minds, The Mentalist & CSI to spend my weeknights with, I'd say yeah, I'm definitely single.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Sep 24, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> Glad for everyone who gets off this thread... I am sure I will be the last one standing so I'll turn out the lights



I'll take that bet... unless of course we get together, in which case neither of us would win. LOL!!


Ok and now everybody can laugh at my piss poor attempt to pick up NewfieGal!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Sep 24, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Hugs thanks Blackhawk, self esteem is in tact I know I diddnt do anything wrong faith in love conquering all is a little shaken however. It is still good to be reminded
> .



Faith in "love conquers all" being shaken happens. Now is when you make your choice about whether you want to keep believing that or alter your beliefs.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm still here :sigh: Sometimes I don't even know if I want a relationship, I just miss the intimacy (don't mean sex) the closeness with someone. I miss cuddling, and having another person there, good morning texts and phone calls- all the sweet things in a relationship. And of course cuddling. I sooo miss cuddling.


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Sep 26, 2011)

single....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 26, 2011)

Still floating about, Singular.


----------



## yataka (Sep 26, 2011)

Checking In here~


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I'm still here :sigh: Sometimes I don't even know if I want a relationship, I just miss the intimacy (don't mean sex) the closeness with someone. I miss cuddling, and having another person there, good morning texts and phone calls- all the sweet things in a relationship. And of course cuddling. I sooo miss cuddling.



This. I can satisfy myself sexually - it's intimacy I want from someone else. A deep friendship, getting to know someone in close, quiet ways. Sex doesn't matter right now.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 26, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> This. I can satisfy myself sexually - it's intimacy I want from someone else. A deep friendship, getting to know someone in close, quiet ways. Sex doesn't matter right now.



I'll third that, though right now I'm not looking... not sure if I could do a relationship justice at the moment.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 26, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> This. I can satisfy myself sexually - it's intimacy I want from someone else. A deep friendship, getting to know someone in close, quiet ways. Sex doesn't matter right now.





rellis10 said:


> I'll third that, though right now I'm not looking... not sure if I could do a relationship justice at the moment.



I pretty much have to "fourth" this with a  to the "I can satisfy myself sexually" part, sometimes i feel its all us singles can do. 

Even attempts to meet people, or sometimes even TALK to them can get caught up in the everyday rigors life throws at us. 

Im used o it by now. My singleness is in Extended Stay. And probably will remain that way for a bit. Unless some magic comes along! Im fine with it, on the whole.

Not to say that i havent given up looking, but perhaps i kind of have in part, and the previous three paragraphs sum it up well (for me.)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Heh, I like that, my singleness is at Extended Stay!

Or, Single &#8734;.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah I guess I do miss that friendship side of the relationship too. But I have to admit that I miss the passionate sexual part too. I can't lie!  And I can ONLY have sex when I am in a loving long term relationship.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 26, 2011)

Still here. Still single.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Still here. Still single.



You took the word out of my mouth. Or the words from my keyboard or whatever it's called.


----------



## big_lad27 (Sep 26, 2011)

I too am still single and probably will be for a long time by the way things are going right now :doh:


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just recently put a lot of stuff behind me, so I'm really trying to mingle for the first time in my life. Quite the daunting task!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 26, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I just recently put a lot of stuff behind me, so I'm really trying to mingle for the first time in my life. Quite the daunting task!



Most certainly.


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2011)

Life isn't easy from the singular side. Down in the hole some emotions are hard to hide. Yah, I got the old Rock Classic out and played it one more time!


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 26, 2011)

Still single. And AWESOME. 

Trying to make lemonade out of some lemons here.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 26, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I'm still here :sigh: Sometimes I don't even know if I want a relationship, I just miss the intimacy (don't mean sex) the closeness with someone. I miss cuddling, and having another person there, good morning texts and phone calls- all the sweet things in a relationship. And of course cuddling. I sooo miss cuddling.



I'll fifth this. Cuddling = Win. Quite possibly better than the rest of life all taken together.


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I'm still here :sigh: Sometimes I don't even know if I want a relationship, I just miss the intimacy (don't mean sex) the closeness with someone. I miss cuddling, and having another person there, good morning texts and phone calls- all the sweet things in a relationship. And of course cuddling. *I sooo miss cuddling*.



I'll sixth that!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good to know I'm not alone (though I'm sorry everyone else here is feeling these things too) Sometimes I think I'm weird that I miss these things more then the sexual stuff- not to say that stuff isn't good lol, but the cuddling and companionship is the stuff I miss most. Here's to hoping we all find a cuddling partner soon!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 26, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I'm still here :sigh: Sometimes I don't even know if I want a relationship, I just miss the intimacy (don't mean sex) the closeness with someone. I miss cuddling, and having another person there, good morning texts and phone calls- all the sweet things in a relationship. And of course cuddling. I sooo miss cuddling.



Agree - completely. Miss it, want it... with luck it'll come around again someday.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Sep 26, 2011)

I have an FWB now, so I suppose I'm only half-single. I'm not going to go into detail, though.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2011)

Still technically single. That's about all I can say.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 27, 2011)

I won't be ready for a relationship for a very long time...


----------



## Malarkey (Sep 28, 2011)

Alas, i'm posting back here (again). I wasn't taken, but i've been absent from Dims and all you other singles for a bit. How is everything and everyone?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 28, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Good to know I'm not alone (though I'm sorry everyone else here is feeling these things too) Sometimes I think I'm weird that I miss these things more then the sexual stuff- not to say that stuff isn't good lol, but the cuddling and companionship is the stuff I miss most. Here's to hoping we all find a cuddling partner soon!!



Yes, unfortunately, you are not alone in your lonesomeness.


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 29, 2011)

If you find yourself struggling with loneliness, you're not alone. And yet, you are alone. So very alone.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o (Sep 30, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> Had a few dates this summer, still single.
> 
> OkCupid is weird though, so whatever.



Well you don't bite too much and I don't bite too hard... 
I think we'd get along nicely.


----------



## Twilley (Oct 1, 2011)

Recently single myself, so I guess I should put my name out here huh?


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Recently single myself, so I guess I should put my name out here huh?



awww commiserations big hugs


----------



## Twilley (Oct 1, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> awww commiserations big hugs



Thanks miss <3


----------



## Scalloped Dodo (Oct 1, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Good to know I'm not alone (though I'm sorry everyone else here is feeling these things too) Sometimes I think I'm weird that I miss these things more then the sexual stuff- not to say that stuff isn't good lol, but the cuddling and companionship is the stuff I miss most. Here's to hoping we all find a cuddling partner soon!!



The cuddling & companionship is a hard thing to replace, my pup is the best thing now(unconditional love in a dog), but him trying to sleep on my chest has to go! LoL! Still single and ?????.....-s.d.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 1, 2011)

Good thing I didn't have my hopes up for that last one... cuz I'm still single.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Thanks miss <3




yw <3 

I am most definately single again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 1, 2011)

Singular, and though I admit it would be rather nice to have someone to cuddle up with and watch um... _seasonal_ movies with, I'm okay with it for the most part.


----------



## Franklyn (Oct 3, 2011)

...and not expecting that to change any time soon  

View attachment &#20889;&#30495;.JPG


----------



## Oirish (Oct 4, 2011)

Single in Sin City and hating it. I've recently moved to Las Vegas. I'm really more into a good pub than the overpriced, too loud to talk night clubs. I'm also not into trolling the strip for flings with tourists one bit. This is a very weird town to be single in when that life style isn't something you have any interest in. To make this situation more awkward, I am the boss of damn near every person I know out here so I can't really just be myself and dating any of the girls that work for me is totally out of the question. And they DO flirt with me quite a bit. That's the most frustrating part actually. I have no tile to go out and don't like the scene here much so meeting girls is difficult and all the ones I know are off-limits but flirt with me constantly. My address? Between a rock and a hard place, Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 4, 2011)

I like being single. I don't feel guilty looking at eye candy or announcing that I would do dirty, dirty things to Elijah Wood and Sean Bean. I can flirt with whomever I want, sleep with whomever I want, and the cats can cuddle with me in bed. Sure, I don't get nightly cuddles, but at 30 something, I'm totally OK with that.

(Plus boys have cooties.)


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 4, 2011)

Single. Not ready to mingle.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 4, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I like being single. I don't feel guilty looking at eye candy or announcing that I would do dirty, dirty things to *Elijah Wood and Sean Bean*. I can flirt with whomever I want, sleep with whomever I want, and the cats can cuddle with me in bed. Sure, I don't get nightly cuddles, but at 30 something, I'm totally OK with that.
> 
> (Plus boys have cooties.)



God, would be one hell of a threesome. Sharpe and Frodo, who goes where...


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 4, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> God, would be one hell of a threesome. Sharpe and Frodo, who goes where...



I can always rearrange them . . .


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Saw this today on FB & thought this was a good place to share it. It's a little cheesy, but then, so am I 

"Girls are like apples on trees. The best ones are at the top of the tree. The boys don't want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid of falling and getting hurt. Instead, they just get the rotten apples from the ground that aren't as good, but easy. So the apples at the top think something is wrong with them, when in reality, they're amazing. They just have to wait for the right boy to come along, the one who's brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the tree."


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> Saw this today on FB & thought this was a good place to share it. It's a little cheesy, but then, so am I
> 
> "Girls are like apples on trees. The best ones are at the top of the tree. The boys don't want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid of falling and getting hurt. Instead, they just get the rotten apples from the ground that aren't as good, but easy. So the apples at the top think something is wrong with them, when in reality, they're amazing. They just have to wait for the right boy to come along, the one who's brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the tree."



I love it and its so true


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 5, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> Saw this today on FB & thought this was a good place to share it. It's a little cheesy, but then, so am I
> 
> "Girls are like apples on trees. The best ones are at the top of the tree. The boys don't want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid of falling and getting hurt. Instead, they just get the rotten apples from the ground that aren't as good, but easy. So the apples at the top think something is wrong with them, when in reality, they're amazing. They just have to wait for the right boy to come along, the one who's brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the tree."


I've always thought this except I'm the juicy peach at the top.


----------



## danielson123 (Oct 5, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> Saw this today on FB & thought this was a good place to share it. It's a little cheesy, but then, so am I
> 
> "Girls are like apples on trees. The best ones are at the top of the tree. The boys don't want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid of falling and getting hurt. Instead, they just get the rotten apples from the ground that aren't as good, but easy. So the apples at the top think something is wrong with them, when in reality, they're amazing. They just have to wait for the right boy to come along, the one who's brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the tree."



I tried to apply this to the apple falling on Newton's head, but couldn't come up with anything too clever.

Boys are like potatoes. Something to do with them being covered in dirt.

Man, this is hard.
<=== Not a poet, and I know it.


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I tried to apply this to the apple falling on Newton's head, but couldn't come up with anything too clever.
> 
> Boys are like potatoes. Something to do with them being covered in dirt.
> 
> ...



How about something like this:

Guys are like potatoes - they may come across as a little dirty, but if you take the time to look past the rough exterior, they're really not that bad. 

Or, my alternate version: Guys are like potatoes - they may be dirty when you first come across them, but if you clean them up and apply some heat, they're actually pretty good. 

I had a few versions that included stabbing & setting them on fire, but decided the above were safer for posting. Yes, I'm twisted...so sue me.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 5, 2011)

Wanna makeout?


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 5, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Good to know I'm not alone (though I'm sorry everyone else here is feeling these things too) Sometimes I think I'm weird that I miss these things more then the sexual stuff- not to say that stuff isn't good lol, but the cuddling and companionship is the stuff I miss most. Here's to hoping we all find a cuddling partner soon!!



Ill drink _Red Bull_ to that!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 5, 2011)

In the rare event of the topics of love and potatoes coming up at the same time, this little thing is always relevant: http://bash.org/?151227


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> In the rare event of the topics of love and potatoes coming up at the same time, this little thing is always relevant: http://bash.org/?151227



Haha...Very nice!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't come here to mope for a while - haven't needed to - but I dreamed I was canoodling with an old flame earlier. It's made me all lonely and pining for love. 

*Sticks arms out* Cuddles, please.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll give you a hug, Ms. Amy. 





AmazingAmy said:


> I haven't come here to mope for a while - haven't needed to - but I dreamed I was canoodling with an old flame earlier. It's made me all lonely and pining for love.
> 
> *Sticks arms out* Cuddles, please.


----------



## penguin (Oct 6, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I haven't come here to mope for a while - haven't needed to - but I dreamed I was canoodling with an old flame earlier. It's made me all lonely and pining for love.
> 
> *Sticks arms out* Cuddles, please.



Any time! You know it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 6, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I haven't come here to mope for a while - haven't needed to - but I dreamed I was canoodling with an old flame earlier. It's made me all lonely and pining for love.
> 
> *Sticks arms out* Cuddles, please.



Let's do this . . . YOu want big spoon or little spoon?


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I haven't come here to mope for a while - haven't needed to - but I dreamed I was canoodling with an old flame earlier. It's made me all lonely and pining for love.
> 
> *Sticks arms out* Cuddles, please.



big smoooshy cuddles but I think Hozay wins that race


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I haven't come here to mope for a while - haven't needed to - but I dreamed I was canoodling with an old flame earlier. It's made me all lonely and pining for love.
> 
> *Sticks arms out* Cuddles, please.


Lots of hugs and cuddles!!!!! {{{{{Amy}}}}}


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 7, 2011)

Haha! I had an idea for an ad pop up in my head while reading this 'Woman seeks brave Man to climb up the damn apple tree to get my amazing ass already; Ladder provided!! >snort<



yoopergirl said:


> Saw this today on FB & thought this was a good place to share it. It's a little cheesy, but then, so am I
> 
> "Girls are like apples on trees. The best ones are at the top of the tree. The boys don't want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid of falling and getting hurt. Instead, they just get the rotten apples from the ground that aren't as good, but easy. So the apples at the top think something is wrong with them, when in reality, they're amazing. They just have to wait for the right boy to come along, the one who's brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the tree."


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I'll give you a hug, Ms. Amy.





penguin said:


> Any time! You know it!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Let's do this . . . YOu want big spoon or little spoon?





spiritangel said:


> big smoooshy cuddles but I think Hozay wins that race





CastingPearls said:


> Lots of hugs and cuddles!!!!! {{{{{Amy}}}}}



Aw, this was sooo nice to wake up to. :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 7, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Aw, this was sooo nice to wake up to. :wubu:



Sooo late but... *extra cuddles!* :happy:


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I haven't come here to mope for a while - haven't needed to - but I dreamed I was canoodling with an old flame earlier. It's made me all lonely and pining for love.
> 
> *Sticks arms out* Cuddles, please.



' Mere, lovely young lady. I'm older than yer daddeh, but here's a shoulder to rest your head on and an ear to listen to what's on your heart.:happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 7, 2011)

Cuddles and hugs did someone need cuddles and hugs, well look no further I'm your girl love hugs they are the best so I am sending some out into the crowd and an x large on for Amy seeing she needs it (my friends tell me I give the best hugs I think its cause I am squishy lol)


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> Cuddles and hugs did someone need cuddles and hugs, well look no further I'm your girl love hugs they are the best so I am sending some out into the crowd and an x large on for Amy seeing she needs it (my friends tell me I give the best hugs I think its cause I am squishy lol)



Howdy Mam'me, looks like we got north and south well-covered.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Oct 8, 2011)

Just checking in again, 'tis one of those nights where a significant other would do so much to ease the mind.....


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Checking in, I guess my job won't allow me to have someone else in my life.

Curse you night shift! :doh:


----------



## Ellie (Oct 8, 2011)

Checking in.... ah yep, still single! :eat1:


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 8, 2011)

Pretty much what snuffy said, work trumps dating.

It will happen, one day. Until then.. Single! And loving it/learning to love it more


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 8, 2011)

I think everyone who is alone should watch this. I know we all hate it sometimes, but I take my cues from this video. Watch it, let it sink in, believe in it. 

I watched it today, to remind me that it's all good.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 8, 2011)

For the first time in my life, I am truly single. It's very new to me. I was with someone for 17 years. The last few years of my relationship were on and off. Now we are finally divorcing. I don't know how to approach life at the moment. I don't know how to begin again. It's taking me some time to figure it out. I just don't want to let life pass me by. I hope to date again someday. For now, I am enjoying truly getting to know people and making friends. Friendship is a beautiful thing. All the emotional support without all the romantic pressure. 
I want to learn how to enjoy being single for a while. Do any of you have any tips?


----------



## Shan34 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think everyone who is alone should watch this. I know we all hate it sometimes, but I take my cues from this video. Watch it, let it sink in, believe in it.
> 
> I watched it today, to remind me that it's all good.



I Love it cuz it gives me goosebumps!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 9, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think everyone who is alone should watch this. I know we all hate it sometimes, but I take my cues from this video. Watch it, let it sink in, believe in it.
> 
> I watched it today, to remind me that it's all good.



This was beautiful. Thank you for linking it!


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm generally okay with my evening "alone time", when I can curl up with a book or movie before bed...but on nights like tonight, when I'm not feeling great and have a million thoughts wandering through my head, I really wish I had someone to just curl up on the couch with and tell me things will get better soon...


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 10, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> I'm generally okay with my evening "alone time", when I can curl up with a book or movie before bed...but on nights like tonight, when I'm not feeling great and have a million thoughts wandering through my head, I really wish I had someone to just curl up on the couch with and tell me things will get better soon...



Hope you feel better Yooper.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm going to still be single by my 22nd birthday. As well as by Christmas and New Year. It sucks.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 10, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm going to still be single by my 22nd birthday. As well as by Christmas and New Year. It sucks.



We'll be each other's date, woman.


----------



## 0nlnn (Oct 10, 2011)

So after being stuck in these threads since 2008 I can finally leave. Good bye party people, best of luck. See you in the rest of the forum.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2011)

0nlnn said:


> So after being stuck in these threads since 2008 I can finally leave. Good bye party people, best of luck. See you in the rest of the forum.



Good luck so happy to see you go


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2011)

0nlnn said:


> So after being stuck in these threads since 2008 I can finally leave. Good bye party people, best of luck. See you in the rest of the forum.



Blessings to you. May your days be filled with love and joy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2011)

Still here.


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 11, 2011)

still here


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 11, 2011)

Still here. How funny/pathetic is it that this is the longest I've been single in 6 years?


----------



## penguin (Oct 11, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Still here. How funny/pathetic is it that this is the longest I've been single in 6 years?



I wouldn't call it pathetic to be single.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 11, 2011)

It's not the singleness I was patheticizing, it's the such-a-short-length-of-singledom being my longest stretch in so long.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Oct 13, 2011)

Off the list!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm going to still be single by my 22nd birthday. As well as by Christmas and New Year. It sucks.



I'm already 22, so I know how you feel.

Wait, off topic, but YOU'RE YOUNGER THAN I AM?!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol. I was born in November of 89 
so my 22nd is a month away.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Lol. I was born in November of 89
> so my 22nd is a month away.



talk to me when you are 26 going on 27 and still single, it might actually look like a blessing - at least, I see it that way. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm going to still be single by my 22nd birthday. As well as by Christmas and New Year. It sucks.





gobettiepurple said:


> talk to me when you are 26 going on 27 and still single, it might actually look like a blessing - at least, I see it that way. lol




ahem talk to me in a few days I am about to turn 37 and yep still single


----------



## johnnybaseball (Oct 13, 2011)

26 and single here on Long Island, but I'm OK with it!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2011)

Three years of singledom and being the ONLY person you know in RL who's single... it makes it feel so much worse. It's where being single is NOT a blessing.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 13, 2011)

Still here. Still single. Still fat. The end.


----------



## penguin (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd still rather be single than be in a relationship simply to not be single.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'd still rather be single than be in a relationship simply to not be single.



I wholeheartedly agree  far better to be single than losing your sense of self worth to someone who doesn't deserve you or who is not good for you.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 13, 2011)

johnnybaseball said:


> 26 and single here on Long Island, but I'm OK with it!



I am okay with it too . . . Jeeze! I take umbridge at the insinuation that I am not OK with it!


----------



## johnnybaseball (Oct 13, 2011)

gobettiepurple said:


> I am okay with it too . . . Jeeze! I take umbridge at the insinuation that I am not OK with it!



Well, excuuuuse me!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 13, 2011)

johnnybaseball said:


> Well, excuuuuse me!



You are excused . . .


----------



## biglynch (Oct 14, 2011)

2 weeks off work and i was ill for the whole time, missed 2 dates, turned 30 and generaly feel a bit miserable.


----------



## johnnyrb (Oct 14, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> ahem talk to me in a few days I am about to turn 37 and yep still single



I CANNOT believe your single?????!

I CANNOT believe your 37???

:smitten:


----------



## Mishty (Oct 14, 2011)

Singledom wouldn't be so bad, if I could just be a slut and have no strings attached orgasmic sex.....daily. 


:blush:


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Singledom wouldn't be so bad, if I could just be a slut and have no strings attached orgasmic sex.....daily.
> 
> 
> :blush:



What's stopping you?


----------



## Tau (Oct 15, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Singledom wouldn't be so bad, if I could just be a slut and have no strings attached orgasmic sex.....daily.
> 
> 
> :blush:



Right there with you. The casual stuff gets empty really soon for me and orgasms are also a business of the brain and casual hook ups very rarely understand that. But the eyecandy right now is _killing_ me!!! OMG!!! Summer in Cape Town is agony


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 15, 2011)

I miss sex. Still enjoying the single life, none-the-less. Hopefully things will turn around soon, and I can at least feel confident enough to attract a man to my bed again. Being shy, can really put the kibosh on any hopes of getting it on. I suppose it's going to take a real "caveman" approach with me.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Singledom wouldn't be so bad, if I could just be a slut and have no strings attached orgasmic sex.....daily.
> 
> 
> :blush:



I rarely get it daily, but it is lots of fun.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 15, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Singledom wouldn't be so bad, if I could just be a slut and have no strings attached orgasmic sex.....daily.
> 
> 
> :blush:



Same here.  I wish I could do it. But I just can't. I get feelings and stuff.... Good thing I have Old trusty B. O. B. to help with erotically charged moments.:wubu::smitten:


----------



## Franklyn (Oct 16, 2011)

Still here! lol 

View attachment 316310_10150358221187068_566642067_8184362_326480387_n.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

Still single. It wouldn't be so bad, except everyone around here just wants to fuck, and I don't want that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Still single. It wouldn't be so bad, except everyone around here just wants to fuck, and I don't want that.



Funny you say that, I have the same feeling about people in general. I mean I love teh secks and all, but I usually just want someone that I can take to dinner and have a conversation with.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Funny you say that, I have the same feeling about people in general. I mean I love teh secks and all, but I usually just want someone that I can take to dinner and have a conversation with.


Exactly. I don't want someone who just sees me (technically, sex with me) as some ... unlocked achievement that they just _have_ to get. Ya know?  Too many people focus so much on sex. If I honestly had to choose between love without sex, or sex without love, I'm going for love.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 17, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Exactly. I don't want someone who just sees me (technically, sex with me) as some ... unlocked achievement that they just _have_ to get. Ya know?  Too many people focus so much on sex. If I honestly had to choose between love without sex, or sex without love, I'm going for love.



Yes yes this, a thousand times this!


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Exactly. I don't want someone who just sees me (technically, sex with me) as some ... unlocked achievement that they just _have_ to get. Ya know?  Too many people focus so much on sex. If I honestly had to choose between love without sex, or sex without love, I'm going for love.



If I could rep you, I definitely would. Instead I just have to agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 17, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> I'm generally okay with my evening "alone time", when I can curl up with a book or movie before bed...but on nights like tonight, when I'm not feeling great and have a million thoughts wandering through my head, I really wish I had someone to just curl up on the couch with and tell me *things will get better soon...*QUOTE]
> 
> Alysha Brillinger - "Better Soon" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFbMWy7A7-c I cant do fancy having that as the title of the URL yet. Unless.. Alysha Brillinger - "Better Soon" there it is!
> 
> ...


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 17, 2011)

still hear, but there might be some light on the home front will keep you posted


----------



## Twilley (Oct 18, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Singledom wouldn't be so bad, if I could just be a slut and have no strings attached orgasmic sex.....daily.
> 
> 
> :blush:



ditto, nail on the head man


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 18, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> still hear, but there might be some light on the home front will keep you posted



omg sooo excited and sending out positive vibes for you


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 18, 2011)

I just began flirting with my across-the-motel-lot neighbor. She is cute 

Any flirting tips? So far ive been easygoing, and.. just being me! Random, innocnt, well-travele, talking of some of my experiences. I am not sure what to do next!! ...


----------



## mimosa (Oct 18, 2011)

For you, I would recommend just be easy going. Don't try so hard. Let it flow naturally. Hugs, I think you will do well. 



Heyyou said:


> I just began flirting with my across-the-motel-lot neighbor. She is cute
> 
> Any flirting tips? So far ive been easygoing, and.. just being me! Random, innocnt, well-travele, talking of some of my experiences. I am not sure what to do next!! ...


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 18, 2011)

mimosa said:


> For you, I would recommend just be easy going. Don't try so hard. Let it flow naturally. Hugs, I think you will do well.



Thanks  One of my friends is suggesting that "living in a motel room with a guy from jail thats on probation is a bad idea." I am inclined to agree, thats Jenna VonDell we are good friends.. the thing is, what if he is on the up and up? Im soo not sure what to do here! 

If it were me, id be wanting to do EVERYTHING right so i completed my probation. Of course the discharge of mine didnt go smoothly, but nevertheless after my locked-up summer, it turns out, "Oh yeah, you were off Probation in February 2009" (I had known this in Feb. 09, i was there.) "Our mistake. Your PO says you were done then. Its in your file. You are free to go. Have a nice day" - AFTER *NATIONWIDE EXTRADITION* and i DONT think ANY of you know what that is like. .. but this guy is on probation, and seems to want to finish it right. <--- Phones and fax machines can fax extradition orders, but they cant fax my probation file because.. why? Oh that right, PO got promoted to Drug Court. So, nobody can look for the papers, BUT they can fire over an order to "Hold for NAES, St Johns County FL to Essex County, NJ." I see.  Same way my job could have told me on the phone WJILE I WAS ON THE PHONE WITH THEM that there was NO MORE JOB, but noo. I have to come in person, spend almost $200...  

I am not an "Ex-con."

What do I do? 

(Motel roomie is 55, im 29. We seem to get along as long as he keeps the religious crap down, it makes me think he is "up to something" and i will not have every homeless person and crackhead around my motel room. No..)

?


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 18, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Thanks  One of my friends is suggesting that "living in a motel room with a guy from jail thats on probation is a bad idea." I am inclined to agree, thats Jenna VonDell we are good friends.. the thing is, what if he is on the up and up? Im soo not sure what to do here!
> 
> If it were me, id be wanting to do EVERYTHING right so i completed my probation. Of course the discharge of mine didnt go smoothly, but nevertheless after my locked-up summer, it turns out, "Oh yeah, you were off Probation in February 2009" (I had known this in Feb. 09, i was there.) "Our mistake. Your PO says you were done then. Its in your file. You are free to go. Have a nice day" - AFTER *NATIONWIDE EXTRADITION* and i DONT think ANY of you know what that is like. .. but this guy is on probation, and seems to want to finish it right. <--- Phones and fax machines can fax extradition orders, but they cant fax my probation file because.. why? Oh that right, PO got promoted to Drug Court. So, nobody can look for the papers, BUT they can fire over an order to "Hold for NAES, St Johns County FL to Essex County, NJ." I see.  Same way my job could have told me on the phone WJILE I WAS ON THE PHONE WITH THEM that there was NO MORE JOB, but noo. I have to come in person, spend almost $200...
> 
> ...


 

You are seriously putting way too much personal information on this site.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 18, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> You are seriously putting way too much personal information on this site.



Doesnt the board need the details if i am asking people for advice?

I could either "stay" in FL and share it and go it together with this person, or i could "go" back up north where it is FREEZING but i dont have as much financial worry, and could make that work. Right next door to NYC. Probably get a job in Paterson.

I am halfway packed lol.. then again, if i trust the situation, i could stay in FL.

Im soo not sure what to do here.

(Oh, and single all the way. Aint much happening on that front, even in FL. People know who they know and thats it.)


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 18, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Doesnt the board need the details if i am asking people for advice?
> 
> I could either "stay" in FL and share it and go it together with this person, or i could "go" back up north where it is FREEZING but i dont have as much financial worry, and could make that work. Right next door to NYC. Probably get a job in Paterson.
> 
> ...


 

This is a singles thread, not the Heyyou advice on life thread. From what i've read, you get taken advantage of a lot or are in situations that aren't that great. Maybe you should stop putting every aspect of your life online. If you need advice, maybe do it privately. You're a huge mark.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Doesnt the board need the details if i am asking people for advice?
> 
> I could either "stay" in FL and share it and go it together with this person, or i could "go" back up north where it is FREEZING but i dont have as much financial worry, and could make that work. Right next door to NYC. Probably get a job in Paterson.
> 
> ...




This doesn't look like a very safe situation. I would advise you to consider moving back in with your parents in NJ until you are more financially stable. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok seems im going the SSI route.

Still single.

(btw, Mom says "Stay in Florida and go SSI from there.")


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 18, 2011)

Twilley said:


> ditto, nail on the head man



Um, do I need to point out you are both in Alabama? 

Just sayin!


----------



## Twilley (Oct 18, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Um, do I need to point out you are both in Alabama?
> 
> Just sayin!



Mish, she does have a point.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2011)

Franklyn said:


> Still here! lol



Hello handsome.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 18, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Hello handsome.



Hola _bellissima donna!_ 

And yes i mixed Spanish with Italian. And guess what? I dont care!


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Hola _bellissima donna!_
> 
> And yes i mixed Spanish with Italian. And guess what? I dont care!



hehe, _hombre guapo_!


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Singledom wouldn't be so bad, if I could just be a slut and have no strings attached orgasmic sex.....daily.
> 
> 
> :blush:



I have three girlfriends and still have no-strings-attached sex. Not daily though.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 22, 2011)

candygodiva said:


> I miss sex. Still enjoying the single life, none-the-less. Hopefully things will turn around soon, and I can at least feel confident enough to attract a man to my bed again. Being shy, can really put the kibosh on any hopes of getting it on. I suppose it's going to take a real "caveman" approach with me.



"Me have penis, you lay down". XD LOL


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> "Me have penis, you lay down". XD LOL



*Do you think that's all it takes? 

You need to treat Candy like the queen that she is! :bow:

*


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 22, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *Do you think that's all it takes?
> 
> You need to treat Candy like the queen that she is! :bow:
> 
> *




I know Mimosa, im well aware that isn't all it takes i was just kidding. lol i was refering to her cave-man comment. lol


----------



## catracha (Oct 22, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'd still rather be single than be in a relationship simply to not be single.


I totally agree with you penguin, Im single by choice, I dont want to be in a relationship just cause everyone else is.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I know Mimosa, im well aware that isn't all it takes i was just kidding. lol i was refering to her cave-man comment. lol



You better be good to my girl Candy or I will have to go over there and sit on you!......oh wait. You might like that.  Never mind.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 22, 2011)

mimosa said:


> You better be good to my girl Candy or I will have to go over there and sit on you!......oh wait. You might like that.  Never mind.




XD XD LOL. Yes yes i would. XD i would treat Candy with respect, i would do that for any woman honestly.:bow:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> XD XD LOL. Yes yes i would. XD i would treat Candy with respect, i would do that for any woman honestly.:bow:



That's wonderful, HeavyDuty. 

Good boy...now here's a cookie.  

View attachment cookie.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 23, 2011)

mimosa said:


> That's wonderful, HeavyDuty.
> 
> Good boy...now here's a cookie.



LOL that thing is huge. Uber mutated cookie.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 23, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOL that thing is huge. Uber mutated cookie.



Shut up and eat it. LOL


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 23, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Shut up and eat it. LOL



Shoot! If he doesn't want the cookie, then I do!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 23, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Shoot! If he doesn't want the cookie, then I do!



Okay!  

Wanna share? :eat2: All this has made me hungry.


----------



## NoWayOut (Oct 23, 2011)

catracha said:


> I totally agree with you penguin, Im single by choice, I dont want to be in a relationship just cause everyone else is.



Same here. I like being single.


----------



## imfree (Oct 23, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Okay!
> 
> Wanna share? :eat2: All this has made me hungry.



I'll say this,coooooooookie!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 23, 2011)

Even Cookie Monster would have to share that cookie, lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 23, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Shut up and eat it. LOL




Oooo i like the sound of that!:eat2:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 23, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Shoot! If he doesn't want the cookie, then I do!




LOL i never said i didn't want the cookie i was just saying it was huge was all. LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 23, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Even Cookie Monster would have to share that cookie, lol.



"You guys are ****kin Nazi's man!-Cookie Monster on Family Guy. lol


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 23, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> "Me have penis, you lay down". XD LOL



haha I get it..and am not offended. Caveman was meant figuratively, and I know you were joking. It takes a hell of a lot more than a penis to get inside me, or I'd be getting laid every night.


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 23, 2011)

<3 U Mimi!!! Also, I wanna eat yer cookie to!!! :eat2:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 23, 2011)

candygodiva said:


> haha I get it..and am not offended. Caveman was meant figuratively, and I know you were joking. It takes a hell of a lot more than a penis to get inside me, or I'd be getting laid every night.




O im glad you understood what i meant, i really didn't intend to like mean anything by it. I was thinking like "Me Tarzan you Jane" type of thing in a joking way. Im glad you understood sorry if it came off the wrong way at first. Kinda like how Caveman are potrayed as being straightfoward and to the point like. It was all a joke and im glad you understood.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought some cupcakes.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 23, 2011)

About to go have some homemade lasagna with my friend!  Yummy, i havent had that in awhile. Going pretty well, i must say!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 23, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Oooo i like the sound of that!:eat2:


I bet you do. LOL 


candygodiva said:


> <3 U Mimi!!! Also, I wanna eat yer cookie to!!! :eat2:


Love you too darling. I would give you all the cookies in the world if I could. :kiss2:



Heyyou said:


> I bought some cupcakes.


 
Would you give a cupcake to a lady wearing granny panties?


Only in Dimensions could we turn the singles thread into a food thread lol.

:eat1::eat2:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 23, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I bet you do. LOL
> 
> Love you too darling. I would give you all the cookies in the world if I could. :kiss2:
> 
> ...



I'd eat the cookie off teh granny panties. XD LOL! hahaha


----------



## mimosa (Oct 23, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I'd eat the cookie off teh granny panties. XD LOL! hahaha



Be careful....my kid is a purple belt in karate and he will gladly kick your tush. He has never lost a fight. :happy:

_**pulls up her super sexy granny panties**_


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 23, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Be careful....my kid is a purple belt in karate and he will gladly kick your tush. He has never lost a fight. :happy:
> 
> _**pulls up her super sexy granny panties**_



XD lol i have taken Karate as well. lol im sure he is a skilled little one.:happy: ooo i see me liiikes. o.o me likes granny panties. >.>


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 23, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I bet you do. LOL
> 
> Love you too darling. I would give you all the cookies in the world if I could. :kiss2:
> 
> ...



I believe i puked at your granny panties, maam. 

:blink:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 23, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I believe i puked at your granny panties, maam.
> 
> :blink:



I know! they are ruined so... I had to give them to HeavyDuty24. I guess I am not wearing any undies now. lol


----------



## mimosa (Oct 23, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> XD lol i have taken Karate as well. lol im sure he is a skilled little one.:happy: ooo i see me liiikes. o.o me likes granny panties. >.>



Sorry....Hey you threw up on them. * **Hands HeavyDuty24 yucky granny panties.***


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 24, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Sorry....Hey you threw up on them. * **Hands HeavyDuty24 yucky granny panties.***




LOL ugh now i can't sniff them, they would just smell like my throw up now. XD lol *gives them back to you* lol but still stay underwearless though lol.


----------



## imfree (Oct 24, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOL ugh now i can't sniff them, they would just smell like my throw up now. XD lol *gives them back to you* lol but still stay underwearless though lol.



I've got an idea! Les'see if we can get the pretty Lady to wear one of those sexy bright print colored bikini bottoms.:smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 24, 2011)

imfree said:


> I've got an idea! Les'see if we can get the pretty Lady to wear one of those sexy bright print colored bikini bottoms.:smitten:



XD LOL well we can try and see but. LOL! let mimosa wear a one piece. o.o


----------



## penguin (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm really not sure what I've stepped in here.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 24, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm really not sure what I've stepped in here.



I don't know anymore, penguin. Hellpppppppp! :huh::doh: I am sorry for totally derailing this lovely thread. 

Okay back to being single and fabulous...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 24, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm really not sure what I've stepped in here.



HAHAHA my sentiment exactly. I don't check in for like three days and people are passing around dirty panties. What's going on?


----------



## penguin (Oct 24, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHA my sentiment exactly. I don't check in for like three days and people are passing around dirty panties. What's going on?



I was thinking people were confusing the random sentence thread for this one!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2011)

I am single and most definately looking for serious romance..... how many good looking fellas are there here that are over 50? hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## imfree (Oct 24, 2011)

Grandi Floras said:


> I am single and most definately looking for serious romance..... how many good looking fellas are there here that are over 50? hmmmmmmmm?



I'm over 50, I'm 56, there's a few of us 50 something Guys in here. Maybe a handsome Guy will speak up.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 26, 2011)

Whelp... I asked her out finally. She blushed and said she was super busy with school. I said, "Hey, no big deal! Let me know when you're free." and that was that. Might not seem like much, but it's a significant step in the right direction in me getting over my extreme shyness.


Plus, she didn't say no!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm over 50, I'm 56, there's a few of us 50 something Guys in here. Maybe a handsome Guy will speak up.



Sheesh, I didn't think handsome men spoke, especially men my age.......! LOL

I think that you are cute though...... LOL 

Thanks for reply imfree. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to post the exact same thing I posted in the BHM/FFA thread. 

I'm looking . . . For vagina! Hit, me, UP!


----------



## imfree (Oct 26, 2011)

Grandi Floras said:


> Sheesh, I didn't think handsome men spoke, especially men my age.......! LOL
> 
> I think that you are cute though...... LOL
> 
> Thanks for reply imfree. :happy:



Thanks for the kind words, Grandi. I've always though you were lovely and from some of your writing that I've seen, I think you have a lovely, deep character, as well.:happy:


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep, I certainly continue to hang my hat here. Not really trying to change it for once....life goes on well enough, but I'll be damned if it isn't a sorta awful feeling sometimes....


----------



## danielson123 (Oct 31, 2011)

...I kinda had a double date on Friday...

Best day in a long time and hopefully many more like it to come soon!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 1, 2011)

Single and not particularly okay at the moment.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 1, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Single and not particularly okay at the moment.



Same here, Amy. *hug*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I'm okay with being single for now. I can't afford dating, so it's best I don't try.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm actually getting more OK with being single, but man do I want some cuddles ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't mind being single, it's more-so the fact nobody shows interest towards me that kind of injures my ego _at times_.


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 2, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I don't mind being single, it's more-so the fact nobody shows interest towards me that kind of injures my ego _at times_.



I understand completely.

Or they do show interest, but it's for about 2 minutes, online - long enough to say "It's too bad you live a zillion miles away."

Yeah, thanks for that. Now that you've reminded me that I live in the middle of freakin' nowhere, I'll just saunter back to my little corner of BFE to plan out my future as a crazy cat lady.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 2, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Single and not particularly okay at the moment.



lots of squishy hugs 



Your Plump Princess said:


> I don't mind being single, it's more-so the fact nobody shows interest towards me that kind of injures my ego _at times_.



yep I hear that or the two mins and the fatal flaw is found or they lose interest

I so wish I lived in a city still at least then I would get to first dates oh well till then focusing on getting my house organised and then christmas and planning the bears for 2012 my 10th year of bearmaking


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 2, 2011)

I really miss someone special in my life at this moment.

It seems like everybody I know are in a relationship, are having a baby or are planning their wedding... while I am - still single and still trying to erase someone from my mind.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 2, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> I understand completely.
> 
> Or they do show interest, but it's for about 2 minutes, online - long enough to say "It's too bad you live a zillion miles away."
> 
> Yeah, thanks for that. Now that you've reminded me that I live in the middle of freakin' nowhere, *I'll just saunter back to my little corner of BFE to plan out my future as a crazy cat lady*.




ZOMG. Yes. Yes yes yes yes yes. Exactly. :doh:


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 2, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ZOMG. Yes. Yes yes yes yes yes. Exactly. :doh:



Most of the time its more like 1000 or 2000 miles in distance........

I can tell you my mom became a "crazy cat lady" but she is also 62 and married so i guess it gives me pause. 

I am now close to a major metropolis and i have no ida what to do next! Still single here. (Distance is 5-10 miles, not 5-10k miles.)


----------



## mimosa (Nov 2, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> I understand completely.
> 
> Or they do show interest, but it's for about 2 minutes, online - long enough to say "It's too bad you live a zillion miles away."
> 
> Yeah, thanks for that. Now that you've reminded me that I live in the middle of freakin' nowhere, I'll just saunter back to my little corner of BFE to plan out my future as a crazy cat lady.


Yes! Thank you for saying this. Very true. 


Scorsese86 said:


> I really miss someone special in my life at this moment.
> 
> It seems like everybody I know are in a relationship, are having a baby or are planning their wedding... while I am - still single and still trying to erase someone from my mind.


I feel the same way. Hugs. xoxo


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 2, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Yes! Thank you for saying this. Very true.



I wont ALWAYS live 1000 miles or more away, Mimosa!  Im in for the night because work didnt need a third shift,  but.. being Single is a journey, not a destination. 

Oh, btw.. Formspring is fun. Check it out!  I had my first "fun" question come through today. Hopefully it, and my Blog, will pick up! Ask away, you can remain anonymous, lolol. http://www.formspring.me/FreshleySmith I love questions. The one i got had some curse words so im not sure who it was.. but its ok, every question wont be like that. Ask away!


----------



## The Fez (Nov 3, 2011)

Single, but really not putting the effort in

should probably work on that


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Fez said:


> Single, but really not putting the effort in
> 
> should probably work on that


This!



..............................................


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 3, 2011)

The Fez said:


> Single, but really not putting the effort in
> 
> should probably work on that





Aust99 said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................





Yep haha but at the moment the work means dating sites and honestly it is not worth the time or effort so many better things I could use my time for 

hugs to you both and thanks for making me chuckle


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 4, 2011)

Date Thursday. He's way too young for me, but I really don't care anymore.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep single here too


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 5, 2011)

Eh, still single. Just gonna give up and not worry about it. Would like to have someone to cuddle with every once in a while, though.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm forever alone because I'm a prude. Yup. That's right. I said it.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 5, 2011)

I finally get my mind and my heart to agree on being single and being okay with it, and my libido throws a hissy fit and I'm suddenly beset with insane levels of sexual frustration. Ha!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 5, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I finally get my mind and my heart to agree on being single and being okay with it, and my libido throws a hissy fit and I'm suddenly beset with insane levels of sexual frustration. Ha!



Looks like its going to be a long weekend of masturbation.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Looks like its going to be a long weekend of masturbation.


*snort*

It's funny because it's true


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Looks like its going to be a long weekend of masturbation.



Thats not just the weekend, Hozay! 



> *snort*



Why *snort*

why is that funny


----------



## Mozz (Nov 5, 2011)

i wish i had someone to hang out with... sucks begin aloney


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mozz said:


> i wish i had someone to hang out with... sucks begin aloney



I live in Chicago, just sayin'!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 5, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> being Single is a journey, not a destination.


Good to be reminded.


bmann0413 said:


> Eh, still single. Just gonna give up and not worry about it. Would like to have someone to cuddle with every once in a while, though.



Yeah I need some cuddle and kissy time too. I miss being kissed. :kiss2:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Looks like its going to be a long weekend of masturbation.



Yeah, that's the stuff.  lol


----------



## mimosa (Nov 5, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I live in Chicago, just sayin'!



I wish I lived near by so we could do some baking.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm going to put my search for looking for a girlfriend on hold. It's looking pretty hopeless at the moment anyway.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 5, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I'm going to put my search for looking for a girlfriend on hold. It's looking pretty hopeless at the moment anyway.



Hugs, my angel. I know how you feel. But you can still enjoy the company of ladies. I recommend plenty of flirting. It's a lot of fun. You couldn't do that if you had a lady.  She would be waiting for you with a frying pan.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 5, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I wish I lived near by so we could do some baking.



Baby, I'm baking for somebody right now! I'm in a very loving caring mood today. Message me your address and I'll mail you and the little one a care package <3


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 5, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> I understand completely.
> 
> Or they do show interest, but it's for about 2 minutes, online - long enough to say "It's too bad you live a zillion miles away."
> 
> Yeah, thanks for that. Now that you've reminded me that I live in the middle of freakin' nowhere, I'll just saunter back to my little corner of BFE to plan out my future as a crazy cat lady.



LOL! I Can definitely relate! I think I am on my way to being a crazy cat lady as well!


----------



## lushluv (Nov 6, 2011)

^^^

Please tell me this phenomena only happens if you _have_ cats? This isn't like a metaphor right? Comin home daily, grabbin the clicker puttin on your zip up snuggie and watchin _'The Wheel'_ wonderin could Pat Sajak get any hotter doesn't count right? 

There must be cats, correct?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 6, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Hugs, my angel. I know how you feel. But you can still enjoy the company of ladies. I recommend plenty of flirting. It's a lot of fun. You couldn't do that if you had a lady.  She would be waiting for you with a frying pan.



When it's a girl I want to have a relationship with though, I don't know how to flirt. It's the opposite with girls who already have boyfriends. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Mozz (Nov 6, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I live in Chicago, just sayin'!



:blush: sweet!


----------



## lindso604 (Nov 6, 2011)

Single, with no obvious prospects. Who know what will happen next year, though, since I will have graduated and I'll actually be in the "real" world.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 6, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Baby, I'm baking for somebody right now! I'm in a very loving caring mood today. Message me your address and I'll mail you and the little one a care package <3



That would be very awesome of you. thank you. xoxox


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 7, 2011)

lushluv said:


> Please tell me this phenomena only happens if you _have_ cats? This isn't like a metaphor right? Comin home daily, grabbin the clicker puttin on your zip up snuggie and watchin _'The Wheel'_ wonderin could Pat Sajak get any hotter doesn't count right?
> 
> There must be cats, correct?



LOL...I'm thinking the zip-up snuggie part might just make up for the lack of cats, lush. Sorry.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 7, 2011)

Saw her in the store today. I just pretended I didn't see her, walked in another direction. Then just picked up some stuff and got back home. I really don't know why, but she is not good for me. I become depressed just looking at her. Of course she's way to good for me, why would I even think I had a chance?
Oh, God, give me a bottle so I can drown myself as soon as possible.


----------



## imfree (Nov 7, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Saw her in the store today. I just pretended I didn't see her, walked in another direction. Then just picked up some stuff and got back home. I really don't know why, but she is not good for me. I become depressed just looking at her. Of course she's way to good for me, why would I even think I had a chance?
> Oh, God, give me a bottle so I can drown myself as soon as possible.



Scoursese, this song's not an exact match to your situation, but it's sad, mentions drinking wine, and is about a guy's broken heart and...


----------



## KevinW91 (Nov 7, 2011)

Any cute ladies in here wanna talk to a single bhm from the Philly area??


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 7, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Saw her in the store today. I just pretended I didn't see her, walked in another direction. Then just picked up some stuff and got back home. I really don't know why, but she is not good for me. I become depressed just looking at her. Of course she's way to good for me, why would I even think I had a chance?
> Oh, God, give me a bottle so I can drown myself as soon as possible.



This song, as well, sounds like perhaps a match. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Msoioc49III


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> Scoursese, this song's not an exact match to your situation, but it's sad, mentions drinking wine, and is about a guy's broken heart and...



Thank you, Edgar


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 7, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> This song, as well, sounds like perhaps a match. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Msoioc49III



Yes, my friend, that song is a perfect match to my feelings. Amazing, whenever I hear this song it reminds me about her.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 7, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Yes, my friend, that song is a perfect match to my feelings. Amazing, whenever I hear this song it reminds me about her.



You are super adorable, smart and funny..don't allow yourself to think anyone is out of your league for if they don't like you for exactly who you are, then they aren't worth the trouble. Everyone deserves that..so don't settle for anything less. ((hugs))


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> "_Scoursese, this song's not an exact match to your situation, but it's sad, mentions drinking wine, and is about a guy's broken heart and.._"


I don't like the idea of an artist changing their style to fit-with whatever's selling at the moment. But I have to admit that I'm sort of intrigued when, for any reason, they've produced some work, either before or after, that doesn't really match-up with a lot of their main-stream success or how lots of people remember them. Like Steve Miller's early stuff comes to mind. I'm not really the world's biggest fan of his, per se, but I do find it kind of interesting. Or when and artist or band just evolves in a way where they can seem to appeal to (sort) of distinct groups of fans.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 8, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> You are super adorable, smart and funny..don't allow yourself to think anyone is out of your league for if they don't like you for exactly who you are, then they aren't worth the trouble. Everyone deserves that..so don't settle for anything less. ((hugs))



Thank you, dear


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mathias said:


> When it's a girl I want to have a relationship with though, I don't know how to flirt. It's the opposite with girls who already have boyfriends. :doh::doh::doh:



Dude, I know JUST how you feel. I'm exactly the same way. I guess because it's easier when they're not "on the market," as it's known.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 8, 2011)

Mathias said:


> When it's a girl I want to have a relationship with though, I don't know how to flirt. It's the opposite with girls who already have boyfriends. :doh::doh::doh:



Make believe that every girl you meet has a boyfriend and flirt your ass off.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm just gonna be single....the end.


----------



## lushluv (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^

Yes, but how do you make peace with that?


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 8, 2011)

lushluv said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yes, but how do you make peace with that?



It can be done. I know i have. Forever! And its not like i have a girlfriend, or a (local) prospect. 

I may be on a self-imposed posting drawdown, but i can drop such jewels as "He or she who is single will learn to enjoy the non-married life."


----------



## lushluv (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^

I'm not saying you can't find enjoyment in the single life, I'm just asking how do you make peace with the decision to remain single, _forever_.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

lushluv said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm not saying you can't find enjoyment in the single life, I'm just asking how do you make peace with the decision to remain single, _forever_.



I was being funny...I don't like being single. Just not sure how else to deal with it because it's not like I can actually control if I'm single or not


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 8, 2011)

lushluv said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm not saying you can't find enjoyment in the single life, I'm just asking how do you make peace with the decision to remain single, _forever_.



Become a monk, or devote life to priesthood? :huh:

Just kidding, i dont know.  

I *DO* know that people would be a lot happier if they learned to just live and let live, and prhaps im being entirely too hard on myself.


----------



## penguin (Nov 8, 2011)

lushluv said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm not saying you can't find enjoyment in the single life, I'm just asking how do you make peace with the decision to remain single, _forever_.



I remind myself I'd rather be single than in a relationship to just be in a relationship. I know that I don't need to be married or in a relationship to be happy, and that I can have a fulfilling life without one. If you feel you _need_ to be in a relationship, then I think you should learn to be single and spend more time learning who you are. Wanting to be in a relationship, but not making that your priority, is very different.


----------



## spacce (Nov 8, 2011)

penguin said:


> I remind myself I'd rather be single than in a relationship to just be in a relationship. I know that I don't need to be married or in a relationship to be happy, and that I can have a fulfilling life without one. If you feel you _need_ to be in a relationship, then I think you should learn to be single and spend more time learning who you are. Wanting to be in a relationship, but not making that your priority, is very different.



I agree there..
Honestly, I prefer to be single, on occasion, the loneness hits me, but I like the single life, i know it sounds selfish but I like not having the responsibility of one.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't feel the NEED to be in a relationship, but it'd sure be nice to have someone to cuddle to sleep with at night, to say the least.


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2011)

We need a thread song. This old classic that Karla Bonoff wrote is perfect!


----------



## lushluv (Nov 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> I remind myself I'd rather be single than in a relationship to just be in a relationship. I know that I don't need to be married or in a relationship to be happy, and that I can have a fulfilling life without one. If you feel you _need_ to be in a relationship, then I think you should learn to be single and spend more time learning who you are. Wanting to be in a relationship, but not making that your priority, is very different.




Yeah, I understand what you are saying. I went for years not thinking about nor desiring a relationship. Then something happened, and I realized that I wanted to open myself up to the possibilities of having something real. I don't _have_ to have a relationship, but I would like one. 

I want to find my best friend, and I dont expect nor need man to complete me, but having a life partner in good and bad times is something I desire.

No, now it's all about the possibilities, and less about the fear of being hurt (a fear I held on to for many years), and It's not so much I'm tired of being alone, I just think it would be nice to share my life with the *right* person, and yes, _real_ intimacy would be nice too.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 10, 2011)

What Jane Russell says : 
*http://youtu.be/v_f4Ruh6AFM*


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 10, 2011)

So yeah, just kinda gotten my heart broken just now. The girl I've been crushing on for a while now told me she only loves me as a friend. Somehow, though, I knew it was going to happen.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 11, 2011)

Somehow I'm not as single as I was three hours ago. I just need to figure out how to get him to lose the Justin Bieber hair.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 11, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Somehow I'm not as single as I was three hours ago. I just need to figure out how to get him to lose the Justin Bieber hair.



If he doesn't, go back to being single.

Oh, and chop off his manhood.


----------



## Windigo (Nov 11, 2011)

spacce said:


> I agree there..
> Honestly, I prefer to be single, on occasion, the loneness hits me, but I like the single life, i know it sounds selfish but I like not having the responsibility of one.



Yeah me too, been single for two years now and I think it's fine. Someone has to be really special for me to change my mind.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 11, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> If he doesn't, go back to being single.
> 
> Oh, and chop off his manhood.



It's a very tenuous non-singleness, and no chopping of manhoods! I like his manhood


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> So yeah, just kinda gotten my heart broken just now. The girl I've been crushing on for a while now told me she only loves me as a friend. Somehow, though, I knew it was going to happen.


I'm sorry lloyd, I know how that feels, it's painful but it's good you expressed you're feelings because suffering in silence with your mind playing the "what if" game is enough to drive a person mad. 

*Hug*


----------



## Mathias (Nov 11, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> So yeah, just kinda gotten my heart broken just now. The girl I've been crushing on for a while now told me she only loves me as a friend. Somehow, though, I knew it was going to happen.



Sorry man.  I've been there and can relate to what you're going through. At least you tried though.


----------



## obesiverse (Nov 12, 2011)

i wanted just one
but apparently that was too much
now i am happy
just to love someone smaller.
have fun.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 12, 2011)

Just as I was ready to tell someone I liked that I had feelings for him, he points out a bunch of runway model-esque girls and says something about them being "perfect"  So there goes that hope. Stiiiiill single.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 12, 2011)

Still fuming that I saw the girl I asked out dancing with someone else. She could have told me no instead of saying she wasn't going.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 12, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Still fuming that I saw the girl I asked out dancing with someone else. She could have told me no instead of saying she wasn't going.



That's just awful  At least you see her true colours and don't have to waste time figuring out who she is. That's downright mean on her part.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 12, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Still fuming that I saw the girl I asked out dancing with someone else. She could have told me no instead of saying she wasn't going.



In a way, it sounds like she cared enough to not want to hurt your feelings. She just went about it the wrong way, unfortunately.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 12, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Still fuming that I saw the girl I asked out dancing with someone else. She could have told me no instead of saying she wasn't going.



Yeah, even ladies can act stupid as well. It's her loss. She is missing out on a cute and wonderful guy like you. xoxoxo hugs


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 12, 2011)

Single, but all out of fucks to give about it. [Lol, I actually don't mind it today. But as the holiday approaches it's going to get sucky. I hate seeing friends and family with their significant others and their families and stuff and I'm just like "oh yeah, I'm just uh, ya know, chillin' .." ]


----------



## obesiverse (Nov 12, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Just as I was ready to tell someone I liked that I had feelings for him, he points out a bunch of runway model-esque girls and says something about them being "perfect"  So there goes that hope. Stiiiiill single.



your too cute to worry about that! 
don't give up hope!
there is a guy out there
who wants you just as you are!


----------



## obesiverse (Nov 12, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Still fuming that I saw the girl I asked out dancing with someone else. She could have told me no instead of saying she wasn't going.



They will never tell you....
You have to find out the hard way.
Just be glad you went to see if
you could find someone else
who was *worthy*!!!


----------



## obesiverse (Nov 12, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> In a way, it sounds like she cared enough to not want to hurt your feelings. She just went about it the wrong way, unfortunately.



"They" always go about it the wrong way!!!
There is no easy way to say 
"I'm not attracted to you".
I'm such an old bastard I know this stuff...
After all, I got stood up by the "one handed bbw"
amputee who I wanted to meet when she told
me she was going somewhere no matter if I went
or not, and when I went, she didn't show up,
didn't call, didn't write an email until the next day
saying she "flaked"... That's exactly how women
seem to do it!!!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 12, 2011)

Actually, both men and women do this crap. Both sexes are guilty. 





obesiverse said:


> "They" always go about it the wrong way!!!
> There is no easy way to say
> "I'm not attracted to you".
> I'm such an old bastard I know this stuff...
> ...


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 13, 2011)

My non-singleness may be less tenuous than I thought, but that Bieber hair . . .


----------



## lostjacket (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll plead guilty to singledom...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm single. Very, very single. Not for lack of company....but in all honestly...no one AWESOME enough has come along...

Dear Melbourne,

Please give me a rad dude.


----------



## lushluv (Nov 14, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> My non-singleness may be less tenuous than I thought, but that Bieber hair . . .




If he's great in all the ways that count it's time to just free your mind.....free your mind of the Bieber.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 14, 2011)

lushluv said:


> _snip_.....free your mind of the Bieber.



Nevermind relationships, this is great advice for life in general


----------



## lushluv (Nov 14, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Nevermind relationships, this is great advice for life in general



What did the Bieber ever do to you?


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 14, 2011)

<searches for the emergency exit> 

Looks like I'll be here for at least a little while longer...


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 14, 2011)

lushluv said:


> If he's great in all the ways that count it's time to just free your mind.....free your mind of the Bieber.



Oh he's great in all ways but the Bieber, especially in the hot 21-year-old, new to the FA thing kinda way.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 14, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> <searches for the emergency exit>
> 
> Looks like I'll be here for at least a little while longer...



Exactly, HOW much longer?


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Exactly, HOW much longer?



That's not for ME to decide!


----------



## lushluv (Nov 14, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Oh he's great in all ways but the Bieber, especially in the hot 21-year-old, new to the FA thing kinda way.



Sounds like you've made up your mind to me..... _lol_

_Let go of the Bieber..._


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 14, 2011)

still very single, but i think ive found my match. im gonna marry him someday. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 15, 2011)

Just coming in to make sure my seat is still reserved, ah yes here it is. Don't mind me as I make myself comfortable in here, pretty sure it's going to be a long ride through singularsonvilleton. []


----------



## Mathias (Nov 15, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just coming in to make sure my seat is still reserved, ah yes here it is. Don't mind me as I make myself comfortable in here, pretty sure it's going to be a long ride through singularsonvilleton. []



Oh HAI! :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 15, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just coming in to make sure my seat is still reserved, ah yes here it is. Don't mind me as I make myself comfortable in here, pretty sure it's going to be a long ride through singularsonvilleton. []



Don't worry, I brought baked goods.


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm settled into this thread, got my classic vinyl records, turntable, stereo receiver, subwoofer..., and I'm in here for the long-haul. Might as well at least have some decent toonz to listen to while I'm in here.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 15, 2011)

Records, Baked Goods, Cute Matt's saying hello? You guys are making it _really hard_ to want to leave this place.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm single. Very, very single. Not for lack of company....but in all honestly...no one AWESOME enough has come along...
> 
> Dear Melbourne,
> 
> Please give me a rad dude.



You need to talk to Julie she knows oodles of guys and she is in melbourne I can not help but think my dating life would be better if I lived closer to a bigger city


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 15, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> You need to talk to Julie she knows oodles of guys and she is in melbourne I can not help but think my dating life would be better if I lived closer to a bigger city




Oh really now?


Julie- HOOK ME UP! hahahaha


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Records, Baked Goods, Cute Matt's saying hello? You guys are making it _really hard_ to want to leave this place.



Ha! That was a cute post, in a funny way. Deep, down inside, I think we all really *WANT* to leave this thread. I, for one, just brought some goodies along to make my, hopefully, our, stay here, a little more bearable. I also think "they" should give us high capacity Reppers so we can have more fun shooting Rep around, too.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2011)

*inserts naughty comment here*


I am tempted to say something else we can do in the single's thread. But I prayed this morning. So I am keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 15, 2011)

A quick post to confirm that yes I am indeed still among the single. Looks like I am in great company with the other wonderfully single people here.


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *inserts naughty comment here*
> 
> 
> I am tempted to say something else we can do in the single's thread. But I prayed this morning. So I am keeping my mouth shut.



Sorry I can't Rep you yet. I am blessed, however, Sister In Faith and singlehood to be in the good company of you and kind others in this thread.


Christian rewrite by Dan Peek of America


----------



## Mathias (Nov 15, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *inserts naughty comment here*
> 
> 
> I am tempted to say something else we can do in the single's thread. But I prayed this morning. So I am keeping my mouth shut.



Well? What is it? :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 18, 2011)

I slipped and told somebody he had Bieber hair when he said he was thinking of cutting it. He's now keeping it through ski season because it keeps his ears warm under his ski helmet (what?). Maybe being in formed you have Bieber hair means something different when you're 21 or when you have red hair.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 18, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Well? What is it? :wubu: :smitten:



Tee hee. I better not say.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 19, 2011)

This is the time of the year where I hate being single the most. All of the holidays and lousy Christmas love songs make me wish I had someone to spend them with.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2011)

Mathias said:


> This is the time of the year where I hate being single the most. All of the holidays and lousy Christmas love songs make me wish I had someone to spend them with.


Same. =( 

I wish just one year, Christmas only existed the week before hand. Not three months in advance :doh: It just speeds up the "ForeverAlone" feelings.


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 19, 2011)

Single, but I think I'm okay with that. 


Can we get one of you Aussies to start us up again this comming year since ya'll get it before us?


----------



## biglynch (Nov 19, 2011)

super single, lets hope london serves me better.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Nov 20, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Single and not particularly okay at the moment.



I'm feeling pretty crap at the moment too !!


----------



## FORDMAN0781 (Nov 21, 2011)

In singlesville for 2 years now. It sucks. Central FL is NOT a hotbed for plus sized dating or I'm looking in the wrong spot.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm sooooo over being single...it is sooooo 1986 lol


----------



## djudex (Nov 21, 2011)

Single but I don't really give a crap. I'm just going to finish up my allergy shots and get 10 cats


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 21, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I slipped and told somebody he had Bieber hair when he said he was thinking of cutting it. He's now keeping it through ski season because it keeps his ears warm under his ski helmet (what?). Maybe being in formed you have Bieber hair means something different when you're 21 or when you have red hair.


 

I love the reason why you edited your post.

Haha.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 21, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I love the reason why you edited your post.
> 
> Haha.



Honesty is the best policy and stuff


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 23, 2011)

I wanted so much for it to work, but the 4300 miles was too much for me to bear, so here I am, back in this thread. I'm not sure what's making me feel worse, knowing i love him so much but couldnt cope with how much i missed him, or knowing he's hurting really badly because of me.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Nov 25, 2011)

Mathias said:


> This is the time of the year where I hate being single the most. All of the holidays and lousy Christmas love songs make me wish I had someone to spend them with.



Yeah, I'm getting that lonely feeling myself. Makes me want to do something ridiculously stupid.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 26, 2011)

Well... Looks like i'm gonna be single for my birthday. Admittedly, Sunday is a little too close to start a relationship with someone, but at least throw me someone interesting


----------



## Rathkhan (Nov 26, 2011)

Single during the holidays kind of sucks, but I make do I suppose, just keep busy!


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 26, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> I wanted so much for it to work, but the 4300 miles was too much for me to bear, so here I am, back in this thread. I'm not sure what's making me feel worse, knowing i love him so much but couldnt cope with how much i missed him, or knowing he's hurting really badly because of me.



 Dude!  This hurts just reading it. Long distance is a bitch. For what it's worth, I don't think you could've called this one. At least you loved him. Honestly and whole-heartedly.

I sympathize with those that are single for the holidays 'n stuff. Normally, I try to hunker down and find a winter snuggle buddy. 2011 was a bust, though. Not all bad, as I do have friends who do not celebrate christmas that I could opt to spend more time with this holiday season.


----------



## Cors (Nov 28, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> I wanted so much for it to work, but the 4300 miles was too much for me to bear, so here I am, back in this thread. I'm not sure what's making me feel worse, knowing i love him so much but couldnt cope with how much i missed him, or knowing he's hurting really badly because of me.



So sorry honey. *hugs*


----------



## big_lad27 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well looks like its a single xmas for me again this year, no extra prezzies, boo, maybe santa will bring me a special someone, can only wish


----------



## mimosa (Nov 28, 2011)

If you are crying about being single, come to Mama Mimosa. I'll wipe away your tears and give you all lots of hugs, my darlings. 

Heck. I am happy about being single! I had a terrible person in my life for 17 years.( on and off for the last 6 years) He treated me badly. He wouldn't let me go out without being cussed out.  

My Mexican Mama always said Better happily alone than unhappy with company. ( Roughly translated from Spanish)

So decide to be happy and love yourself today. You are all precious creations of God. Give yourself a nice gift for Christmas. 
I already got myself some really sexy high heels I always wanted.  I love you all. If you need some lovin'....PM me. I'll do my best to cheer you up and send some love your way. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 28, 2011)

It wouldn't be so bad if over half of the movies shown on TV around the holiday season involved happy young couples in love, or families with _again_ lots of love. 


Single large white female seeking feline companion, must have friends and need good home. TnT


----------



## imfree (Nov 28, 2011)

mimosa said:


> If you are crying about being single, come to Mama Mimosa. I'll wipe away your tears and give you all lots of hugs, my darlings.
> 
> 
> ...snipped...



Nice offer and great idea, 'Sis in Faith. We verbally hug each-other all the time, so I think I'll save a few for the others in DimmerLand.

Free Christmas hugs at Tenn. Loop Ranch!! If hugs aren't your thing, let me treat you to some exquisitely reproduced music from real vinyl records on a nice system with the Big Boss White subwoofer amp and Dayton subwoofer. We can even sit out on the porch on the rockers and just have a us good ole' country chat, as well.:happy: 

View attachment Rockers on the Porch.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 28, 2011)

I hear what sister Mimosa is saying and a gotta give an Amen, but still, it's okay to get frustrated once in awhile, right? 

My first two dates in Boston were such epic flops I've retreated into my hidey-hole. I need inspirational tips for getting out and dating! Any good pep talks you guys give yourselves?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2011)

mimosa said:


> If you are crying about being single, come to Mama Mimosa. I'll wipe away your tears and give you all lots of hugs, my darlings.
> 
> Heck. I am happy about being single! I had a terrible person in my life for 17 years.( on and off for the last 6 years) He treated me badly. He wouldn't let me go out without being cussed out.
> 
> ...



I give this post a big thumbs up- what an awful time to be out of rep.

Sing the truth loud Sister!! :bow:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 29, 2011)

Welp, checking out shortly. I swear late November and December and early January are when all the good stuff happens to me, lol, and the bad things happen in the summer.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm sorry *Gingembre*, your situation sounds really rough, and it's not the time to have to deal with it. Hugs!!



The Orange Mage said:


> Welp, checking out shortly. I swear late November and December and early January are when all the good stuff happens to me, lol, and the bad things happen in the summer.



Best of luck!! Maybe this time it'll all work out. x

As for me, I just lost my cat (had her for 17 years) and I'm single for another Christmas. Fairly pathetic. So, instead of feeling *too* sorry for myself, me and my bestie are headed to Paris in January, I bought a 6 mo. subscription to www.howaboutwe.com (check it out!) and I'm looking into kitten adoption. My brother's coming home from school for the holidays and I've got two other close friends visiting, so I'll be okay.


----------



## HayleeRose (Nov 29, 2011)

Is it too early to also check in for 2012 as well?
Still here, still single.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 30, 2011)

imfree said:


> Nice offer and great idea, 'Sis in Faith. We verbally hug each-other all the time, so I think I'll save a few for the others in DimmerLand.
> 
> Free Christmas hugs at Tenn. Loop Ranch!! If hugs aren't your thing, let me treat you to some exquisitely reproduced music from real vinyl records on a nice system with the Big Boss White subwoofer amp and Dayton subwoofer. We can even sit out on the porch on the rockers and just have a us good ole' country chat, as well.:happy:


Aww I adore hugs, good ol' southern chat and music! By any chance do you have any Frank Sinatra or Billy Holiday? Thank you so much. :happy: This reminds me of my own times I spend in Tennessee. Some of the best times in my life. You are the best, Imfree. 



activistfatgirl said:


> I hear what sister Mimosa is saying and a gotta give an Amen, *but still, it's okay to get frustrated once in awhile, right?
> *
> My first two dates in Boston were such epic flops I've retreated into my hidey-hole. I need inspirational tips for getting out and dating! Any good pep talks you guys give yourselves?


Yes, it's okay to be frustrated. I have been for the last few years. Not getting the love I deserved in my marriage for many years. But thoughts like that can drive a person crazy. So why not give yourself the love you need? I decided to treat myself right first. It makes for a much more satisfying life. I attract more friends that way. 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I give this post a big thumbs up- what an awful time to be out of rep.
> 
> Sing the truth loud Sister!! :bow:


Thanks Greeny darling. Love ya, lady. :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 30, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if over half of the movies shown on TV around the holiday season involved happy young couples in love, or families with _again_ lots of love.
> 
> 
> Single large white female seeking feline companion, must have friends and need good home. TnT



Agreed. It makes me want to chuck my TV out of the window.


----------



## imfree (Nov 30, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Aww I adore hugs, good ol' southern chat and music! By any chance do you have any *Frank Sinatra or Billy Holiday*? Thank you so much. :happy: This reminds me of my own times I spend in Tennessee. Some of the best times in my life. You are the best, Imfree.
> ...snipped...



I'm not sure, 'Sis in Faith, Mom may have some Sinatra. Just between you and me, (STAGE-WHISPERFONT) I've got a 78 of Bing Crosby doing "White Christmas" and that hot little Deccollaro to play it on! :happy: I'm still working on getting the Nat King Cole Trio's "The Christmas Song" through ebay. 

Hehehe, try not to rush over here, to Tenn Loop Ranch too fast, the music and hugs will keep. Hey! Wait a minute!!!, I can't be the best, when you're really the best, my Beloved Friend.:happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 1, 2011)

I think I'd quite suit a long distance relationship.

I always thought they'd be too frustrating, but I realise now how much I like long stretches of solitude. It seems to make seeing someone that much better when you don't get to see each other for a while. The longing grows and you really appreciate the short time you have before they go again. I never liked that before, but I do now.

Right now though, I just want to get into bed and have someone put their arms around me.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Right now though, I just want to get into bed and have someone put their arms around me.



I feel exactly the same right now, except I want someone to put my arms around. Alas I would be no use in a relationship right now.

As for long distance relationships; tried it and, while I wouldn't change how it went, I wouldn't want to try it again. Good luck to anyone who tries it but you really need to know you can deal with the long periods of seperation.


----------



## Darler (Dec 1, 2011)

I am newly single. I've had long hair for quite some time and debated cutting around October of this year, but my then girlfriend threatened castration if I even attempted.

Debating whether now is the time, a new year resolution of sorts with a fresh look and a slighter broader appeal as far as women go, as most women don't really like it (as far as I'm aware).


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd completely forgotten how much I hate going more than two days without seeing my SO. Stupid stomach flu. Stupid profs giving us five tests in 13 days.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2011)

I am with the I would love to just have someone to snuggle with and hang out with crew

but am also with mimosa far better single than in a bad relationship and feeling trapped


----------



## bricky74 (Dec 3, 2011)

Aloha I'm John. I realize 2011 is almost over, but I'm single and adore big girls of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 4, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm still working on getting the Nat King Cole Trio's "The Christmas Song" through ebay.
> :


Did you ever get the Nat King Cole? He is one of my favorites. 


spiritangel said:


> I am with the I would love to just have someone to snuggle with and hang out with crew
> 
> but am also with mimosa far better single than in a bad relationship and feeling trapped


Yes! I was trapped for 17 years. 


Darler said:


> I am newly single. I've had long hair for quite some time and debated cutting around October of this year, but my then girlfriend threatened castration if I even attempted.
> 
> Debating whether now is the time, a new year resolution of sorts with a fresh look and a slighter broader appeal as far as women go, as most women don't really like it (as far as I'm aware).


 Long or short hair....As long as you feel good about yourself that is all that matters. The ladies will take notice. 


Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'd completely forgotten how much I hate going more than two days without seeing my SO. Stupid stomach flu. Stupid profs giving us five tests in 13 days.


I hope you feel better. hugs


bricky74 said:


> Aloha I'm John. I realize 2011 is almost over, but I'm single and adore big girls of all shapes and sizes.



Hello from Snowy Colorado. :happy:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 4, 2011)

Darler said:


> I am newly single. I've had long hair for quite some time and debated cutting around October of this year, but my then girlfriend threatened castration if I even attempted.
> 
> Debating whether now is the time, a new year resolution of sorts with a fresh look and a slighter broader appeal as far as women go, as most women don't really like it (as far as I'm aware).



Depends on the guy...long hair is quite attractive on a guy when done right. Don't let perceived notions that may or may not be true make your decisions for you....but, I will say this James Hetfield and even Chris Cornell looked hot when they reached a certain age and knew it was time for a make over and cut off all that hair...they looked awe-some.




Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'd completely forgotten how much I hate going more than two days without seeing my SO. Stupid stomach flu. Stupid profs giving us five tests in 13 days.


 Damn them Biatches!!! We should use the force on them :: waives a hand in front of them :: she did all of her tests and did outstanding, earning an A one very test. Seeeeee, that would totally work..hehehe



bricky74 said:


> Aloha I'm John. I realize 2011 is almost over, but I'm single and adore big girls of all shapes and sizes.



Aloha John!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2011)

Still single. Debating on deleting all my online profiles. That would close me ff completely, but at least it wouldn't suck as much to not get picked. Or end up talking to someone who just doesn't want the same thing. 

my shelf life is rapidly ending.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty sure I'm back to single. Bieber hair was super fun while he lasted though.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 4, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Pretty sure I'm back to single. Bieber hair was super fun while he lasted though.


Noooooooooo.  Aw, I'm sorry.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 4, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Noooooooooo.  Aw, I'm sorry.



Between the 15-year age difference, his super closetedness about being an FA, and my stress over nursing school, it wasn't going to last long, but I was hoping we'd at least make it through Christmas.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 4, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Between the 15-year age difference, his super closetedness about being an FA, and my stress over nursing school, it wasn't going to last long, but I was hoping we'd at least make it through Christmas.



(hugs) I'm really sorry to hear this, but alas some things aren't meant to be. I know there'll be something better just around the corner for you though


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 4, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> (hugs) I'm really sorry to hear this, but alas some things aren't meant to be. I know there'll be something better just around the corner for you though



You are way more optimistic than me. :kiss2:

It was a really good time though, definitely will be remembered with great fondness.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 5, 2011)

Still single. It's weird, but recently, I just don't give a rat's ass anymore about it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 5, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Still single. It's weird, but recently, I just don't give a rat's ass anymore about it.


Same, minus a gloomy day here or there where I'd like someone to snuggle and do stuff with.


----------



## lushluv (Dec 5, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Pretty sure I'm back to single. Bieber hair was super fun while he lasted though.



_Aww,_ sorry...but I'm glad that you're at peace with it.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 5, 2011)

What a crappy month to be single. Is this seat taken?


----------



## Mathias (Dec 5, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Same, minus a gloomy day here or there where I'd like someone to snuggle and do stuff with.



Agreed. It's the combinations of the Holiday rush with the commercials of the happy person being surprised by the brand new Audi with the bright red bow on Christmas Morning, or those corny Christmas movies and love songs and the coldness of Winter in general makes me wish I had someone to cuddle with... I mean they don't need to shove it down our throats. :really sad:


----------



## imfree (Dec 5, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Agreed. It's the combinations of the Holiday rush with the commercials of the happy person being surprised by the brand new Audi with the bright red bow on Christmas Morning, or those corny Christmas movies and love songs and the coldness of Winter in general makes me wish I had someone to cuddle with... I mean they don't need to shove it down our throats. :really sad:



Gotta' love television for all that unreal shit they push as normal. Whassa' matter you, you mean you don't have the Sig Other, fine home, and an Audi or Mercedes for that special someone??? According to that idiot box, you're a piece of shit if you don't have it all. Seasonal Affective Disorder, anyone?

Then too, everyone has someone to cuddle with and love on, that's what the holidays are for. Bah fucking humbug!!! I'm glad I have great tunes, vids to produce, and cool gadgets to build!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 5, 2011)

I find I get a little bit of pure joy out of singing awful lyrics to the tune of whatever " It's-a-great-season-because-we're-together " aka "Classic" Christmas Tunes. Example; The song about a "Sleigh ride together with you " I've turned into a song about a serial killer. 


My family and friend just laugh, and glare. I just shrug and keep singing.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 5, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I find I get a little bit of pure joy out of singing awful lyrics to the tune of whatever " It's-a-great-season-because-we're-together " aka "Classic" Christmas Tunes. Example; The song about a "Sleigh ride together with you " I've turned into a song about a serial killer.
> 
> 
> My family and friend just laugh, and glare. I just shrug and keep singing.



I think I speak for everyone when I say.... we HAVE to hear your rendition of this song!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say.... we HAVE to hear your rendition of this song!



motion seconded

and I do believe that equals motion carried 

time for a youtube video YPP


----------



## Oirish (Dec 5, 2011)

Still single but absolutely hating it now. Since moving to Las Vegas my dating life has completely died! I used to go out on a date AT LEAST every other week but all I do is work now. The hours keep me from going out and meeting people but even if I did those hours also ensure I only meet the weirdest sad bastards you've ever seen! Ugh. I haven't been on a date in over six months, which is by far the longest dry spell I've had in about a decade.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Nawww.... Your so cute.... Hope things perk up soon. 




I'm still here too people... Life keeps getting in the way....


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2011)

Just kinda figured I'd poke my head back in. Haven't really left aside from something I messed up during the summer.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 5, 2011)

Considering he said (mid-coitus, which made it sexier) "I really like you. I want to be your boyfriend." I think Im out of this thread!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome news!


----------



## starr416 (Dec 5, 2011)

Single...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 6, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> Considering he said (mid-coitus, which made it sexier) "I really like you. I want to be your boyfriend." I think Im out of this thread!




Congrats may you be happy together  you deserve it


----------



## lushluv (Dec 6, 2011)

Until I stop being attracted to men who aren't emotionally free or ready to love, I'm going to be in this thread for a while.

_Like a moth to a flame....._


----------



## Oirish (Dec 6, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> Considering he said (mid-coitus, which made it sexier) "I really like you. I want to be your boyfriend." I think Im out of this thread!



That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Dec 7, 2011)

Still here. Never left, just let myself fade into the background.


----------



## pegz (Dec 7, 2011)

Yep....still here....


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 7, 2011)

According to friends, I should consider myself out of here. But since nothing has ever been official, I'm still standing here, feet firmly planted in the shag rug


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> According to friends, I should consider myself out of here. But since nothing has ever been official, I'm still standing here, feet firmly planted in the shag rug



Sweet, Carla! May the Gentleman in question, then, lovingly wiggle you a bit, lift you off your feet, then pluck you out of that shag rug and out of Lonely Thread!:happy:


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 7, 2011)

Just come back to saaaaaay

still single


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> Sweet, Carla! May the Gentleman in question, then, lovingly wiggle you a bit, lift you off your feet, then pluck you out of that shag rug and out of Lonely Thread!:happy:



I'd love it if he would. I'd try my darnedness to make it last forever with him, cuz he's that amazing, but I don't see him putting any effort into it for a long time. If ever, really.

That's one of the few ways he's NOT amazing, lol.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> Lonely Thread!


 
I don't really think this place is just for the Lonely. There are a lot of people that prefer being single or are just at that place in their life.


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't really think this place is just for the Lonely. There are a lot of people that prefer being single or are just at that place in their life.



That's true. Thanks for reminding me. About half the time, I truly enjoy being single, as my Ex was even jealous of my hobbies and didn't appreciate my love of mastering engineer music quality and volume level.


----------



## dynezt (Dec 12, 2011)

Single and it's been good, but I think it's about time I start dating again


----------



## aztecprinc3ss (Dec 12, 2011)

Present...


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 12, 2011)

In limbo--One foot in and one foot out. I guess we'll see what unfolds here shortly!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 13, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> In limbo--One foot in and one foot out. I guess we'll see what unfolds here shortly!



You and me both, sister, although I'm relatively certain I'm about to return. I'm not dealing well with the flakiness of a 21-year-old.


----------



## Rathkhan (Dec 13, 2011)

Still single, and yep I'll admit it... the holidays are getting to me a little because of it!  I'll get through them of course, but yeah...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 13, 2011)

*SINGLE IS COOL with me...I have had some love in my life, and some hurt. I have shared my home with a few i loved. But I have also been lonelier w/someone which is VERY PAINFUL. 

So until someone finds me.........I will shine in SINGLE-DOM, as my picker is done BROKEN 

*


----------



## lushluv (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^

That sounds like a plan. I'm pulling up a seat right beside ya cause my picker blew out in high school and I can't seem to get that sucka back up and running for nothing.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 14, 2011)

Checking back in...and yay, my seat is still warm!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2011)

*It's so tempting to complain about not having a romantic partner in my life. Sometimes I even find myself jealous of my best friend when he tells me about all the awesome sex he is having. :blush: I shouldn't be! 

Then all of a sudden...God poured out a blessing. Made me realized how truly rich I am in friendship. My Mexican Mama have always said: " Better a good friend than a bad lover." I am truly blessed to have some wonderful friends here.  I love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:*


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *It's so tempting to complain about not having a romantic partner in my life. Sometimes I even find myself jealous of my best friend when he tells me about all the awesome sex he is having. :blush: I shouldn't be!
> 
> Then all of a sudden...God poured out a blessing. Made me realized how truly rich I am in friendship. My Mexican Mama have always said: " Better a good friend than a bad lover." I am truly blessed to have some wonderful friends here.  I love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:*



I love you, Mimi, and you make my life very rich, even if we're only friends online. You do have my best IRL hug(s), available, should we ever meet and you wish a warm hug or two. May God mightily bless you, Kind Lady.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's affecting me a little. I want a hot kiss under the mistletoe! And on New Year's too! lol


----------



## *Ravenous* (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep...i am still single...i am at a point that guys are visually appealing but I dont need to say much...unless its someone that meets most of my requirements lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 15, 2011)

The guy I went out with other night when I got angry at Bieber Hair insists on using gay to describe things that he thinks are stupid, which means I will never see him again. This is why one doesn't date while angry. You wind up with men who insult your friends and can't fathom what they're doing wrong because you don't screen them properly.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 15, 2011)

While I'm single and it bugs me, I've got a cutie I text and talk to on yahoo, and it's _really_ taken the edge off.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 15, 2011)

It's looking like I'll be single going into the new year...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> While I'm single and it bugs me, I've got a cutie I text and talk to on yahoo, and it's _really_ taken the edge off.



hey it all helps  

and Matty I think there is a bunch of us that will be single into the New Year


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 15, 2011)

I've already claimed my spot for 2012. Lol.

I might go ahead and attend a party on NYE... see if anyone decides to kiss me at midnight or something. Doubtful, lol. Most of the ones who go are taken. Or totally grossed out by women, lol.


----------



## b0nnie (Dec 15, 2011)

Still here. I was really wanting to be with someone for the holidays just to have someone I could spoil by doing cute fun stuff with....oh well, hopefully next year.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 16, 2011)

*pulling up a beanbag and saving my spot for 2012*


----------



## Jess87 (Dec 17, 2011)

Single again, but it's a really good thing. It would have happened sooner, but apparently I lack the ability to initiate a break up. In my mind it was over as soon as he said, "Mitch who?" I find I'm much happier and much more pleasant while single.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't know exactly where I should stand at this point. So I'm picking up my chair and sitting myself out of this thread for the time being. Only by a few feet though, I could come shuffling back in soon, but I'm... I'm _really_ hoping I won't.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 18, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> In limbo--One foot in and one foot out. I guess we'll see what unfolds here shortly!



Well with plans to see a concert in March and tickets bought to Boston to be his wedding date I think it's fair to say that I'm checking out of this thread for awhile. Not to mention last night I was his date to a good friend's Christmas party and tonight he met some of my closest friends. I'll take it :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 18, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Well with plans to see a concert in March and tickets bought to Boston to be his wedding date I think it's fair to say that I'm checking out of this thread for awhile. Not to mention last night I was his date to a good friend's Christmas party and tonight he met some of my closest friends. I'll take it :happy:



congrats 


and to you To miss Megan 


much love and luck to you both



ahhh a little romance would be most welcome but all in all when you have amazing friends, lots of crafting and such life aint half bad


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 18, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Well with plans to see a concert in March and tickets bought to Boston to be his wedding date I think it's fair to say that I'm checking out of this thread for awhile. Not to mention last night I was his date to a good friend's Christmas party and tonight he met some of my closest friends. I'll take it :happy:



Ooooh exciting! :happy:


----------



## BellaBelle (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm single and loving life! I have great friends, bubble baths, chocolate, candles, and romance novels. I'm happy.

Having a man in my life would be a nice change of pace (a very nice change of pace), but since I'm single... guess I'll just have to love myself some more. (Huge sarcastic sigh as I decide which bubble bath scent I am using tonight! :happy


----------



## mimosa (Dec 20, 2011)

imfree said:


> I love you, Mimi, and you make my life very rich, even if we're only friends online. You do have my best IRL hug(s), available, should we ever meet and you wish a warm hug or two. May God mightily bless you, Kind Lady.


Thanks Imfree! Sending love back at ya. 



ButlerGirl09 said:


> Well with plans to see a concert in March and tickets bought to Boston to be his wedding date I think it's fair to say that I'm checking out of this thread for awhile. Not to mention last night I was his date to a good friend's Christmas party and tonight he met some of my closest friends. I'll take it :happy:


Congrats my sweet friend. 


BellaBelle said:


> I'm single and loving life! I have great friends, bubble baths, chocolate, candles, and romance novels. I'm happy.
> 
> Having a man in my life would be a nice change of pace (a very nice change of pace), but since I'm single... guess I'll just have to love myself some more. (Huge sarcastic sigh as I decide which bubble bath scent I am using tonight! :happy



You are adorable! We all should love ourselves. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 20, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *It's so tempting to complain about not having a romantic partner in my life. Sometimes I even find myself jealous of my best friend when he tells me about all the awesome sex he is having. :blush: I shouldn't be!
> 
> Then all of a sudden...God poured out a blessing. Made me realized how truly rich I am in friendship. My Mexican Mama have always said: " Better a good friend than a bad lover." I am truly blessed to have some wonderful friends here.  I love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:*



Your posts in this thread are always so encouraging. (((Hugs))) :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 20, 2011)

*That's what this thread needs!:happy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuddle_party

I was going to suggest something much naughtier ! But then Santa might bring me a whole coal mine for Navidad!*


----------



## mimosa (Dec 20, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Your posts in this thread are always so encouraging. (((Hugs))) :happy:



Yay! Thanks Matt. Good to know. Hugs and kisses, my sweet. :kiss2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 20, 2011)

It kind of really _is_ true. Quit looking for love, and it eventually finds you. [/Happily Surprised Pessimist]


----------



## Wolfie83 (Dec 24, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I was a priority till he got crippled with fear about how strong the connection was and what that meant.
> 
> 
> 
> _thanks everyone now if someone knows the cure for having your heart handed back to you I need about a million doses_



lots and I mean lots of snuggling with someone friendly and caring helps lots
it's what I craved when I was going through the same thing


----------



## JonesT (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello Dims its been a long time.  Well I am officially out of this thread. Its been 2 months for now and I hope it will continue.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 29, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Hello Dims its been a long time.  Well I am officially out of this thread. Its been 2 months for now and I hope it will continue.



All the best JonesT!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Hello Dims its been a long time.  Well I am officially out of this thread. Its been 2 months for now and I hope it will continue.



woo hoo YAY so happy for you may it continue to blossom and may we not see you back here


----------



## Cors (Dec 29, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Hello Dims its been a long time.  Well I am officially out of this thread. Its been 2 months for now and I hope it will continue.



Good luck!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 29, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Hello Dims its been a long time.  Well I am officially out of this thread. Its been 2 months for now and I hope it will continue.



Awww El amor es muy bonito. Love is a beautiful thing. May your vision of love be fulfilled in every way.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it time to start a 2012 thread yet?


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 29, 2011)

No... 10 characters


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 29, 2011)

Lol, well I'll be ready and waiting to claim the first seat


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Lol, well I'll be ready and waiting to claim the first seat



I've gottcha' beat, Carla. I've installed it, tested it, tuned it up, and left it in standby, ready to hit TRANSMIT at 12:00am on 1/1/2012!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 29, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Hello Dims its been a long time.  Well I am officially out of this thread. Its been 2 months for now and I hope it will continue.



TEZ! I'm so excited for you!! :happy: I hope you're well and that your happiness continues.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2011)

Leaving 2011 the same way i entered it...single as fuck :-\


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Leaving 2011 the same way i entered it...single as fuck :-\



Same here.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 30, 2011)

Coming in under the wire, but I'll be leaving this thread effectively immediately. 2011 has been full of some great surprises! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Coming in under the wire, but I'll be leaving this thread effectively immediately. 2011 has been full of some great surprises! :wubu:



wooo hooo another one kicked out the door 


wonderful Congrats!!

there seems to be a few exit in recent times may this trend continue into the new year


----------



## Rowan (Dec 30, 2011)

FORDMAN0781 said:


> In singlesville for 2 years now. It sucks. Central FL is NOT a hotbed for plus sized dating or I'm looking in the wrong spot.


Try being single for four years..thats the mark I'm at


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 30, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Leaving 2011 the same way i entered it...single as fuck :-\



Me too!


----------



## Cors (Dec 30, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Coming in under the wire, but I'll be leaving this thread effectively immediately. 2011 has been full of some great surprises! :wubu:



Wishing you the best! :kiss2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 30, 2011)

I wish this "out of thread" trend continued on to me. But I don't want to lower my standards just so it happens


----------



## yoopergirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Try being single for four years..thats the mark I'm at



Well kids, I've been single for...ever. So I guess I win - or lose...whichever =)

At any rate, still here for 2012.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 8, 2012)

Where's the 2012 singles thread? I'm single but I love it


----------



## penguin (Jan 8, 2012)

Right here.


----------

